# The Wishing Well



## LilBabyDelirium

I love that the spirit of this game is in the friendliness of its neighbors; in giving gifts and of making friends... and in the spirit of that,  I thought it would be awesome if there was a place where you'd make a wish for something and one of the members of Bell Tree forum would try to grant that wish (free of charge).

*This isn't a place of trying to get free stuff to resell. That's really bad form. *However,  it would be nice if you are making a wish that you check in to see if YOU can make a wish come true.

So go ahead... make a wish and let's see if I can grant the first one!

PLEASE EDIT YOUR MESSAGE "WISH GRANTED!" WHEN FULFILLED.


----------



## mkyoshi7

This is such a nice idea! I’d be happy to help out

Right now, I wish for an orange tape deck 

Wish granted thanks to @NefariousKing


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

mkyoshi7 said:


> This is such a nice idea! I’d be happy to help out
> 
> Right now, I wish for an orange tape deck


Darn, I've only got a silver one... :/


----------



## mkyoshi7

LilBabyDelirium said:


> Darn, I've only got a silver one... :/



No worries! I’m super happy you checked! Is there anything you are wishing for?


----------



## Snowifer

Let's see... I wish for a bananas mixer.


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

WISH GRANTED! Thanks @ Dufontee


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

oooooooh i love this idea. I don't have a wish currently (... and not going to selfplug this time lol) but adding this to my watch list for if I happen to have something on hand someone wants.


----------



## Nefarious

mkyoshi7 said:


> This is such a nice idea! I’d be happy to help out
> 
> Right now, I wish for an orange tape deck



I can order you one! PM me if you're ok with receiving it tomorrow.

---

I wish for a Sunburst Rock Guitar. Wish has been granted! Thank you @Dufontee!


----------



## LynseyH666

*Wish granted! Thank you so much to @LilBabyDelirium & @Dufontee for very kind offers, and to @Snowifer for supplying the weeds!*

This is so lovely - thanks for posting, @LilBabyDelirium! 

I’m trying to build a formal gardens with a maze so I need a LOT of hedge! I barely get a weed each day on my island so my wish is for a LOT of weeds, given I need 10 to make a 1X1 hedge. 

I’d be really happy to pull them myself if your island is weedy and I could do a little gold can watering for you too!


----------



## Dufontee

LynseyH666 said:


> This is so lovely - thanks for posting, @LilBabyDelirium!
> 
> I’m trying to build a formal gardens with a maze so I need a LOT of hedge! I barely get a weed each day on my island so my wish is for a LOT of weeds, given I need 10 to make a 1X1 hedge.
> 
> I’d be really happy to pull them myself if your island is weedy and I could do a little gold can watering for you too!



How much hedge to you need? I'd like to make this wish come true


----------



## Snowifer

LynseyH666 said:


> This is so lovely - thanks for posting, @LilBabyDelirium!
> 
> I’m trying to build a formal gardens with a maze so I need a LOT of hedge! I barely get a weed each day on my island so my wish is for a LOT of weeds, given I need 10 to make a 1X1 hedge.
> 
> I’d be really happy to pull them myself if your island is weedy and I could do a little gold can watering for you too!



I can give you a few stacks of weeds if you'd like!


----------



## mkyoshi7

Snowifer said:


> Let's see... I wish for a bananas mixer.



I have one in storage you can have!


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

LynseyH666 said:


> This is so lovely - thanks for posting, @LilBabyDelirium!
> 
> I’m trying to build a formal gardens with a maze so I need a LOT of hedge! I barely get a weed each day on my island so my wish is for a LOT of weeds, given I need 10 to make a 1X1 hedge.
> 
> I’d be really happy to pull them myself if your island is weedy and I could do a little gold can watering for you too!


I have STACKS of weeds! I can grant that wish. You want the weeds or crafted hedges?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

my wishes have been fulfilled!! tysm for those who helped <3


----------



## Snowifer

mkyoshi7 said:


> I have one in storage you can have!


Tysm! would you want pickup or delivery?


----------



## mkyoshi7

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> I wish for the ironwood dresser diy (I cant make the kitchennette without one) and the underwater wall from sahara (I believe its from her) because im making my left side room a display of cool fish models as like a second museum in a way!


Underwater wall is actually a summer diy recipe. I’d be happy to make you some ironwood dressers for free if you have the mats.

	Post automatically merged: May 25, 2020



Snowifer said:


> Tysm! would you want pickup or delivery?



I can drop off. I’ll be available in about 10-15 minutes if that’s ok


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

mkyoshi7 said:


> Underwater wall is actually a summer diy recipe. I’d be happy to make you some ironwood dressers for free if you have the mats.
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 25, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> I can drop off. I’ll be available in about 10-15 minutes if that’s ok



do you happen to know whats required? chances are I do have the mats for it


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

You all restore my faith in humanity


----------



## mkyoshi7

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> do you happen to know whats required? chances are I do have the mats for it


Theyre 7 wood and 4 iron each


----------



## LynseyH666

*Wish granted - this thread rocks!*



Dufontee said:


> How much hedge to you need? I'd like to make this wish come true





Snowifer said:


> I can give you a few stacks of weeds if you'd like!





LilBabyDelirium said:


> I have STACKS of weeds! I can grant that wish. You want the weeds or crafted hedges?


Well this is amazing - what a well! Thank you @Dufontee, @Snowifer & @LilBabyDelirium!!

I’m not yet exactly sure how much hedge I need but the pattern I’m looking at is a 13 x 13 space overall so I’d estimate about 85-90 ish pieces of hedge  a lot!

I’d be happy to accept weeds, fully formed hedge - any and all generous donations super appreciated! Thank you lovely friends!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

mkyoshi7 said:


> Theyre 7 wood and 4 iron each



ok ill send you a message!!


----------



## Dufontee

NefariousKing said:


> I can order you one! PM me if you're ok with receiving it tomorrow.
> 
> ---
> 
> I wish for a Sunburst Rock Guitar.



Similarly you can PM me to add me, happy to order you that Sunburst Rock Guitar


----------



## Snowifer

LynseyH666 said:


> Well this is amazing - what a well! Thank you @Dufontee, @Snowifer & @LilBabyDelirium!!
> 
> I’m not yet exactly sure how much hedge I need but the pattern I’m looking at is a 13 x 13 space overall so I’d estimate about 85-90 ish pieces of hedge  a lot!
> 
> I’d be happy to accept weeds, fully formed hedge - any and all generous donations super appreciated! Thank you lovely friends! ❤



I'm currently getting my mixer, so if you want to come pick up your weeds, pm me!


----------



## SCORPA15

mkyoshi7 said:


> This is such a nice idea! I’d be happy to help out
> 
> Right now, I wish for an orange tape deck


I certainly have it catalogued, but i'm unsure if I have one in storage.
I'm going to check.


----------



## Dufontee

Perhaps we should edit messages to say "Wish has been granted" so we know which wishes still need to be granted


----------



## mkyoshi7

SCORPA15 said:


> I certainly have it catalogued, but i'm unsure if I have one in storage.
> I'm going to check.


No worries either way, NefariousKing ordered me one already, but tysm for checking!


----------



## Dufontee

LilBabyDelirium said:


> I would love ANY butterfly model to continue making my island fairytale perfect.  <3



Will a Grand Q.A. Birdwing model do? It's a bit too big for the spot I had in mind, I'll get a different one from Flick when I see him


----------



## Saah

LynseyH666 said:


> This is so lovely - thanks for posting, @LilBabyDelirium!
> 
> I’m trying to build a formal gardens with a maze so I need a LOT of hedge! I barely get a weed each day on my island so my wish is for a LOT of weeds, given I need 10 to make a 1X1 hedge.
> 
> I’d be really happy to pull them myself if your island is weedy and I could do a little gold can watering for you too!


I have a LOT of hedges I made for my island, and then I changed my mind and replaced them with shrubs! I have 500, would you like them?


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

Omg yes yes yes!!!! Your island or mine?


----------



## Dufontee

LilBabyDelirium said:


> Omg yes yes yes!!!! Your island or mine?


I'll deliver - mind if I browse your Able's while I'm there if it's still open? Just PM me the dodo either way ^.^


----------



## SCORPA15

mkyoshi7 said:


> No worries either way, NefariousKing ordered me one already, but tysm for checking!


Hi, I actually have one in my storage.
Just post incase anyone else is wishing for one.


----------



## reikocakes

This is so cool! I'll watch this thread and see if I can grant any wishes too^-^

My wish is for a floating biotope planter in white! I only have artistic version and I'd love to have white to match my theme more!


Wish granted by: @*NefariousKing (thank you!!)*


----------



## Cnydaquil

i wish for  a  gold watering can! i have a gold nugget!


----------



## Minou

@AppleBitterCrumble I have the underwater wall diy recipe and can make one for you  i have the materials.

On my end, I wish I can get the wooden bookshelf diy recipe!

WISH GRANTED!


----------



## Nefarious

reikocakes said:


> This is so cool! I'll watch this thread and see if I can grant any wishes too^-^
> 
> My wish is for a floating biotope planter in white! I only have artistic version and I'd love to have white to match my theme more!



I actually have this one on me! PM me a code so I may drop it off for you.


----------



## reikocakes

MissMelody said:


> i wish for  a  gold watering can! i have a gold nugget!



I can make it for you if you'd like!


----------



## Plume

Following this thread to see if I can grant any wishes!

My wish would be for a peach themed cardboard box.

edit: my wish has been granted by dindinisawr! ❤


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

Minou said:


> @AppleBitterCrumble I have the underwater wall diy recipe and can make one for you  i have the materials.
> 
> On my end, I wish I can get the wooden bookshelf diy recipe!



I can provide the mats if u want!!


----------



## soomi

Plume said:


> Following this thread to see if I can grant any wishes!
> 
> My wish would be for a peach themed cardboard box.


I have one for ya!  Lemme know when you wanna pick it up!


----------



## Minou

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> I can provide the mats if u want!!


no worries, i havent been using the summer shells much xD can deliver the crafted wall to your island if thats fine with you


----------



## soomi

Wishing for a shell wand! Can provide star frags but not the shells lol 

Wish granted by @Minou! ❤ Thank you!


----------



## Minou

dindinisawr said:


> Wishing for a shell wand! Can provide star frags but not the shells lol


you can provide me the star frag and i can make one for you


----------



## Restin

What a great thread! Hope I can help others out 

I wish to catalogue a whirlpool, or a red refrigerator

EDIT: Wish granted by courtky! Tysm!


----------



## soomi

Minou said:


> you can provide me the star frag and i can make one for you


OMG thank you so much 

Let me know when you're ready and where you wanna do the crafting! I promise to look out for a wooden bookshelf recipe for you


----------



## Bcat

Wish granted! Thanks @dindinisawr


----------



## courtky

wishing for the shell wreath diy 

thank you @Restin  for the shell wreath!!  hanging it on my door asap

	Post automatically merged: May 25, 2020



Restin said:


> What a great thread! Hope I can help others out
> 
> I wish to catalogue a whirlpool, or a red refrigerator


i have a white whirpool you're free to catalog!


----------



## Nefarious

My new wish is a Short Peacoat in any of these colors: Beige, Gray, Black Wish granted thanks to @FraudulentDimetrodon!

Also thank you for making this thread, LilBabyDelirium, I like gifting stuff to others and helping in general in Animal Crossing, this thread is a nice outlet for that hahaha.


----------



## soomi

I second the post above me! This is an amazing idea  @LilBabyDelirium


----------



## Minou

dindinisawr said:


> OMG thank you so much
> 
> Let me know when you're ready and where you wanna do the crafting! I promise to look out for a wooden bookshelf recipe for you ❤


Aw Thanks!  <3 
My pleasure!  I can craft it now and come to your island , and you can give me the 3 star frag there


----------



## soomi

Bcat said:


> I’ll bite: I wish to catalog a musical chalkboard and a grand piano


What colour of grand piano are you looking to catalogue?


----------



## Restin

@courtky Wow thank you!

I can make you the shell wreath too!


----------



## USN Peter

@LilBabyDelirium Great thread! I am following this.


----------



## Bcat

dindinisawr said:


> What colour of grand piano are you looking to catalogue?


Any of them! I’m not picky


----------



## soomi

Minou said:


> Aw Thanks!  <3
> My pleasure!  I can craft it now and come to your island , and you can give me the 3 star frag there


Thank you!!!

I also found the recipe for you  Just going to pick it up and send you a dodo after!


----------



## Minou

dindinisawr said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> I also found the recipe for you ❤ Just going to pick it up and send you a dodo after!


omg for real?? thank you so much!!


----------



## minimoon

Restin said:


> What a great thread! Hope I can help others out
> 
> I wish to catalogue a whirlpool, or a red refrigerator


You can catalogue my white whirlpool bath!


----------



## soomi

Bcat said:


> Any of them! I’m not picky


I have the white one if you wanna catalogue!!


----------



## Bcat

dindinisawr said:


> I have the white one if you wanna catalogue!!


That would be awesome! Just lmk


----------



## soomi

Bcat said:


> That would be awesome! Just lmk


Sending dodo in a bit!


----------



## Restin

Tysm @minimoon! Another poster offered but if it falls through I’ll let you know


----------



## EmilyAnne

LynseyH666 said:


> This is so lovely - thanks for posting, @LilBabyDelirium!
> 
> I’m trying to build a formal gardens with a maze so I need a LOT of hedge! I barely get a weed each day on my island so my wish is for a LOT of weeds, given I need 10 to make a 1X1 hedge.
> 
> I’d be really happy to pull them myself if your island is weedy and I could do a little gold can watering for you too!


My island is super weedy cause it’s new! You’re welcome to come and pull some weeds


----------



## minimoon

My wish is to catalogue the throwback container, in any colour except black!

Or a shell DIY - wish granted! Thanks so much for my shell bed, @USNPete


----------



## Bcat

Watching this thread so that I can hopefully fulfill a wish or two ^^


----------



## USN Peter

minimoon said:


> My wish is to catalogue the throwback container, in any colour except black! Or any shell DIY except table, stool or speaker.


I can craft Shell bed, Shell lamp, and Shell rug for you!


----------



## minimoon

MissMelody said:


> i wish for  a  gold watering can! i have a gold nugget!


I can craft you this if you bring a gold nugget

	Post automatically merged: May 25, 2020



USNPete said:


> I can craft Shell bed, Shell lamp, and Shell rug for you!


Thank you! Just realised I have shell rug and lamp, too... Can I get in touch when I have the clams for a shell bed? There are zero on my beach right now!


----------



## USN Peter

minimoon said:


> Thank you! Just realised I have shell rug and lamp, too... Can I get in touch when I have the clams for a shell bed? There are zero on my beach right now!


No worries, I have all the materials!


----------



## m i d o r i

I wish I had a large wooden bookshelf diy to make a librairy on my island ^.^ btw what a nice concept! Love it 

EDIT : Thanks you so much @Emzy for making my wish come true ^.^

I'll look closely on this thread to make someone else wish come true too ^.^


----------



## Pibble

What a great idea, I'll keep checking back to see if I can fulfill a wish.


----------



## LuvDolphin

Wish I may, wish I might, wish the wish I wish tonight! I wish for a valiant statue! 
WISH GRANTED by kind and generous @Therhodian


----------



## wilky

m i d o r i said:


> I wish I had a large wooden bookshelf diy to make a librairy on my island ^.^ btw what a nice concept! Love it


Do you mean the wooden bookshelf? Or is there a large one too? If its the regular bookshelf I can craft it, how many did you want? It takes 5 books and 10 wood, i have enough materials to craft one.


----------



## Fang4Ever

i wish for a mush lamp, parasol or low stool! <33

edit: granted !


----------



## USN Peter

Fang4Ever said:


> i wish for a mush lamp, parasol or low stool! <33


I can craft mush lamp for you.


----------



## Fang4Ever

USNPete said:


> I can craft mush lamp for you.


oh thank you so much!! i can supply the materials if you like


----------



## Emzy

m i d o r i said:


> I wish I had a large wooden bookshelf diy to make a librairy on my island ^.^ btw what a nice concept! Love it


bippity boppity boo
I have a wooden bookshelf diy for you  
dm me when you're avalible! c:


----------



## morifarty

I wish for a wand (aka the harry potter wand)!


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

morifarty said:


> I wish for a wand (aka the harry potter wand)!


Aha! Finally one I can grant! I have the regular wand that I'm not currently using.  Consider it yours! I'm going to be out of town until about 530pm CST but as soon as I'm back I'll send a message to make the drop off! Yay!


----------



## morifarty

LilBabyDelirium said:


> Aha! Finally one I can grant! I have the regular wand that I'm not currently using.  Consider it yours! I'm going to be out of town until about 530pm CST but as soon as I'm back I'll send a message to make the drop off! Yay!


Thank you so much! I've been searching for this little thing for ages!


----------



## Roxxy

lovely idea. Hope I can grant someone’s wish


----------



## Jellieyz

Wishing for a white upright locker

I'll have a look through this thread from time to time to see if I can grant wishes~


----------



## Zoetowns

Wishing for any real sculptures 

What a lovely thread though! I’ll be following to see if I can grant any wishes


----------



## Arckaniel

Wow great thread 
Will see if I can also grant some wishes 
My wish tho is to be able to get/catalog all the fruit variations of the cardboard boxes (except pears cuz I already have that)
granted by @Darcy94x TYSM!


----------



## Darcy94x

Arckaniel said:


> Wow great thread
> Will see if I can also grant some wishes
> My wish tho is to be able to get/catalog all the fruit variations of the cardboard boxes (except pears cuz I already have that)


I can grant this wish for you! PM me a dodo


----------



## Arckaniel

Woahhh didn't expect for my wish to be granted so fast lol! tysm uwu I'll send you the dodo code thru pm


----------



## Darcy94x

Arckaniel said:


> Woahhh didn't expect for my wish to be granted so fast lol! tysm uwu I'll send you the dodo code thru pm


Ahah the thread came up on my feed so I skipped straight to newest comment! Glad to help


----------



## Venn

Awesome Thread,
I don't know what I need as of this moment, but the only things I think I could wish for right now is to at least catalog the white/green rattan set, namely for the chairs and round end table so that I can give them to Julia's outside area 
Granted!


----------



## Oldtimer

@Ansel, I have the full white rattan set on hand for cataloging. Let me know if interested.


----------



## Venn

Oldtimer said:


> @Ansel, I have the full white rattan set on hand for cataloging. Let me know if interested.



Yes, still interested! Should I come to your island?


----------



## Oldtimer

Sure, just give me a few minutes to grab the furniture and I’ll PM you a dodo.


----------



## Roxxy

asking for the impossible dream. I would absolutely love a cafe curtain wall❤

can I delete as seems too cheeky  willing to pay so will keep searching.

Maybe change to a blue flower please?


----------



## Dreamest

Here’s my wish, to catalog an upright piano so I can craft a street piano.

will have to keep an eye out for wishes I am able to grant!

Wish granted by  wearebap! Also met Therhodian and became friends! <3


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

This is lovely! 

I wish for a coral pink rock guitar. Sticker doesn't matter.


----------



## Leen

I wish I could get some pine cones so that I can craft a pine bonsai  Or someone who has an island in autumn/fall so I may visit and collect the cones ❤


----------



## Pintuition

I wish I could find one of the mom's cakes or birthday cakes for my bakery! I can't find one for sale anywhere!   WISH GRANTED!!


----------



## wearebap

Dreamest said:


> Here’s my wish, to catalog an upright piano so I can craft a street piano.
> 
> will have to keep an eye out for wishes I am able to grant!


hello! dm me so you can come catalog an upright piano to grant your wish ^_^


----------



## Polilla

Roxy10 said:


> asking for the impossible dream. I would absolutely love a cafe curtain wall❤
> 
> can I delete as seems too cheeky  willing to pay so will keep searching.
> 
> Maybe change to a blue flower please?


Hello, I’m sorry I can’t grant a cafe courtain wall, but can do blue pansie, blue windflower and blue rose


----------



## Roxxy

Polilla said:


> Hello, I’m sorry I can’t grant a cafe courtain wall, but can do blue pansie, blue windflower and blue rose


Wow tysm .  So very happy, been trying to grow them for so long! Can you give me 10 mins Pls? Just having dinner


----------



## Polilla

Roxy10 said:


> Wow tysm .  So very happy, been trying to grow them for so long! Can you give me 10 mins Pls? Just having dinner


Of course, pm me when you are ready and I will deliver them to you


----------



## AutumnWolf

This is such a wonderful idea! I love seeing our community come together and help one another out! I don’t have any wishes currently on my mind, but I’m planning on keeping a lookout for any I might be able to fulfill.


----------



## Roxxy

Polilla said:


> Of course, pm me when you are ready and I will deliver them to you


Wish Granted by the lovely Polilla 

Flowers are absolutely beautiful, thank you x


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I wish for Sprinkle's poster, I forgot to bring her to Harv's island before letting her leave 

Edit: Wish granted!!!


----------



## aericell

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I wish for Sprinkle's poster, I forgot to bring her to Harv's island before letting her leave


I’ve got one for you! Lmk when you can get it


----------



## AccfSally

I wish to catalog the Morning-glory yukata.


----------



## JellyBeans

I wish for a ring! (any colour). will keep an eye out for any wishes I can grant <3

edit: wish granted by the lovely Plume!


----------



## jo_electric

AccfSally said:


> I wish to catalog the Morning-glory yukata.



I’ll pm you


----------



## Plume

JellyBeans said:


> I wish for a ring! (any colour). will keep an eye out for any wishes I can grant <3


PMing you! I have a pink ring I can give you.


----------



## dino

lovely thread op!! <3 love the positive vibes of belltree, best place for AC, honestly. gonna keep an eye out for wishes i can grant!  

my wish is to catalog the Áo Dài set or the autograph cards w the handprints & musician's signature)



wish granted ! thank y'all so much


----------



## Salomebibouland

Such a nice idea !   I wish to find a Pink changing room to finish my pink mall 

Wish granted by @Polilla , thank you so much!


----------



## Polilla

Salomebibouland said:


> Such a nice idea !    I wish to find a Pink changing room to finish my pink mall


Hello, I don’t have one in hand but can order one and have it tomorrow


----------



## Dufontee

My wish is for the Firewood DIY <3 Would make a great outdoor decoration for my hiking trail~


----------



## USN Peter

Dufontee said:


> My wish is for the Firewood DIY <3 Would make a great outdoor decoration for my hiking trail~


I can craft some for you!


----------



## Nefarious

dino said:


> lovely thread op!! <3 love the positive vibes of belltree, best place for AC, honestly. gonna keep an eye out for wishes i can grant!
> 
> my wish is to catalog the Áo Dài set or the autograph cards w the handprints & musician's signature)





Mayorofarcadia said:


> This is lovely!
> 
> I wish for a coral pink rock guitar. Sticker doesn't matter.



Has your guy’s wishes been granted yet?

@Mayorofarcadia I can order you a coral pink rock guitar!

@dino My Able Sister’s is selling the Áo dài today if you want to swing by.

—-



NefariousKing said:


> My new wish is a Short Peacoat in any of these colors: Beige, Gray, Black.



Changed my wish from solely Beige Short Peacoat to Beige, Gray or Black.

Wish granted thanks to @FraudulentDimetrodon!


----------



## Polilla

NefariousKing said:


> Has your guy’s wishes been granted yet?
> 
> @Mayorofarcadia I can order you a coral pink rock guitar!
> 
> @dino My Able Sister’s is selling the Áo dài today if you want to swing by.
> 
> —-
> 
> 
> 
> Changed my wish from solely Beige peacoat to Beige, Gray or Black.


I have a beige peacot for you, It’s not short though


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

dino said:


> lovely thread op!! <3 love the positive vibes of belltree, best place for AC, honestly. gonna keep an eye out for wishes i can grant!
> 
> my wish is to catalog the Áo Dài set or the autograph cards w the handprints & musician's signature)



Thank you! I love this forum and wanted to try to give back.  <3

I have the handprint autograph wall hanging you can catalog.  I have a couple other wishes to grant quick and I'll send you a message.


----------



## dino

LilBabyDelirium said:


> Thank you! I love this forum and wanted to try to give back.  <3
> 
> I have the handprint autograph wall hanging you can catalog.  I have a couple other wishes to grant quick and I'll send you a message.



 thank you ! gosh, appreciate it. 

@NefariousKing omg i would love to, thanks so much !!

@y'all both: just let me know whenever - if y'all're wishing for anything too, lemme know and i'll have a looksee around my storage :")


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

NefariousKing said:


> Changed my wish from solely Beige Short Peacoat to Beige, Gray or Black.
> 
> Edit:
> Wish is still active, there was a mix up (my bad). Looking for the short version of the peacoat.



If you're okay with just cataloging, I can let you catalog a Short Peacoat in Black. Let me know!  : D


----------



## Salomebibouland

Polilla said:


> Hello, I don’t have one in hand but can order one and have it tomorrow


You are amazing, thank you for granting my wish


----------



## Oldtimer

Dufontee said:


> My wish is for the Firewood DIY <3 Would make a great outdoor decoration for my hiking trail~


I have the firewood DIY if still interested.

	Post automatically merged: May 26, 2020



Mayorofarcadia said:


> This is lovely!
> 
> I wish for a coral pink rock guitar. Sticker doesn't matter.


If you are still looking for this, I have one for you.


----------



## Bethboj

Roxy10 said:


> asking for the impossible dream. I would absolutely love a cafe curtain wall❤
> 
> can I delete as seems too cheeky  willing to pay so will keep searching.
> 
> Maybe change to a blue flower please?



bippedy boppedy boop, I have your cafe curtain wall you wished for


----------



## moonbox

I wish I had a mush lamp without having to TT


----------



## USN Peter

moonbox said:


> I wish I had a mush lamp without having to TT


I can craft 2 Mush lamps for you =)


----------



## moonbox

USNPete said:


> I can craft 2 Mush lamps for you =)



omg ;___; yes please


----------



## iRaiin

I wish I had a Papa Bear...> - <

Edit: Wish Granted by @NefariousKing . Thank you so much!


----------



## Nefarious

iRaiin said:


> I wish I had a Papa Bear...> - <



I have a Tweed Papa Bear you can catalog! PM me if you’re fine with cataloging.


----------



## Star Crossing

This is so sweet!! My wish is one or two pine bonsai trees 

edit: wish granted!!


----------



## pochacco

this is such a nice idea! ; v ; my wish is to have a few round and flat mushrooms! 

edit: wish granted! thank you so much @Astro0 <3


----------



## Astro0

pochacco said:


> this is such a nice idea! ; v ; my wish is to have a few round and flat mushrooms!


I have a lot! Let me know how many you would like and they're yours ^^


----------



## Dufontee

Oldtimer said:


> I have the firewood DIY if still interested.
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 26, 2020
> 
> 
> If you are still looking for this, I have one for you.


I am! Sorry for the late reply <3


----------



## pochacco

Astro0 said:


> I have a lot! Let me know how many you would like and they're yours ^^


maybe like 5 of each if possible?? thank you so much!!!


----------



## Littlered

i wish for the illustration autograph cards


----------



## sunchild

this is a super sweet idea <3

my wish is for the black or white front-tie tee.. i've been looking for it for months in every ables i go 

edit: wish granted <3


----------



## Mary

sunchild said:


> this is a super sweet idea <3
> 
> my wish is for the black or white front-tie tee.. i've been looking for it for months in every ables i go


I can order it for you in black! My suspicion is that it's summer-exclusive, I've only seen it in my second island that I do tt in.


----------



## sunchild

Mary said:


> I can order it for you in black! My suspicion is that it's summer-exclusive, I've only seen it in my second island that I do tt in.


oh wow i wasn't expecting my wish to get granted this fast!! thank you so much that'd be awesome!
oooooh i see, that does make sense, i didn't realize the stock in able's was also season-exclusive


----------



## Mary

sunchild said:


> oh wow i wasn't expecting my wish to get granted this fast!! thank you so much that'd be awesome!
> oooooh i see, that does make sense, i didn't realize the stock in able's was also season-exclusive


sure thing   I'll shoot you a pm in a few once I've got it?


----------



## Polilla

Littlered said:


> i wish for the illustration autograph cards


Would you be ok with cataloguing it?


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

NefariousKing said:


> Has your guy’s wishes been granted yet?
> 
> @Mayorofarcadia I can order you a coral pink rock guitar!
> 
> @dino My Able Sister’s is selling the Áo dài today if you want to swing by.
> 
> —-
> 
> 
> 
> Changed my wish from solely Beige Short Peacoat to Beige, Gray or Black.
> 
> Wish granted thanks to @FraudulentDimetrodon!


Someone messaged me but it was quite late so I don't know if our timezones will meet


----------



## Roxxy

Bethboj said:


> bippedy boppedy boop, I have your cafe curtain wall you wished for


 wow, can’t believe your kindness.  I amazingly got one yesterday! sorry should have updated.

Tysm


----------



## Littlered

Polilla said:


> Would you be ok with cataloguing it?


yes! definitely!


----------



## Polilla

Littlered said:


> yes! definitely!


Hey nvm cataloguing, I still have orders available! I will order it and pm you tomorrow when I have it!


----------



## Littlered

Polilla said:


> Hey nvm cataloguing, I still have orders available! I will order it and pm you tomorrow when I have it!


thank you so much!! I really appreciate it!


----------



## peachycrossing9

This is such a cute idea!

I wish for a pink diner counter table :3


----------



## USN Peter

peachycrossing9 said:


> This is such a cute idea!
> 
> I wish for a pink diner counter table :3


I have the table for you. =)


----------



## peachycrossing9

USNPete said:


> I have the table for you. =)



Thank you!!


----------



## USN Peter

peachycrossing9 said:


> Thank you!!


Sent you a DM.


----------



## elo-chan

wish granted <3 thank you @OverRatedcx !


----------



## OverRatedcx

elo-chan said:


> Omg this thread is wholesome ;-;
> I wish for the fruits or animals mom's handmade apron ><


I can give you my spare fruit apron


----------



## Nefarious

I wish for a Light Switch (Wood Grain) and/or a Wall-mounted Candle (Copper).
Candle wish granted by @Oldtimer! Thank you!

Will check back later for more wishes I can grant.


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

NefariousKing said:


> I wish for a Light Switch (Wood Grain) and/or a Wall-mounted Candle (Copper).
> 
> Will check back later for more wishes I can grant.


I am almost positive I have a woodgrain light switch in my storage or in my catalog.  I will check when I'm home from work this afternoon (about 5:30pm CST) unless someone else gets to you first.


----------



## Babo

Were all wishes befor this granted already?
I wish for an incense burner!


----------



## Oldtimer

Babo said:


> Were all wishes befor this granted already?
> I wish for an incense burner!



I have one white and one blue. Would you like either of those?

	Post automatically merged: May 27, 2020



NefariousKing said:


> I wish for a Light Switch (Wood Grain) and/or a Wall-mounted Candle (Copper).
> 
> Will check back later for more wishes I can grant.


Hi, I have a copper wall mounted candle that you can have. PM if still interested.


----------



## Eevees

I really want some the Puppers Mom's Plushies  they are so cute!


----------



## Babo

Oldtimer said:


> I have one white and one blue. Would you like either of those?
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 27, 2020
> 
> 
> Hi, I have a copper wall mounted candle that you can have. PM if still interested.


Can i catalog both pls?


----------



## Oldtimer

Of course! I’ll PM you a dodo code.


----------



## elo-chan

OverRatedcx said:


> I can give you my spare fruit apron


;o; ahhh yay! thank you so much. I'm heading to work in a bit but if you'll be online later in the day we could work out a time to meet up <: I'll be available after 5 PM PST, if this time doesn't work for you lmk!


----------



## Feferily

Messaging here so I can remember to come back and grant some!


----------



## duckvely

I wish for a yellow bunny dress and a blue dreamy sweater 

edit: Wish granted!


----------



## Snowifer

jihux said:


> I wish for a yellow bunny dress and a blue dreamy sweater



I've got the blue sweater!


----------



## duckvely

Snowifer said:


> I've got the blue sweater!


I'm currently getting both of them from someone but thanks so much for the offer!!


----------



## animal_hunter

I wish to catalog the set of 4 Morning glory Yukata clothing please!


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside

I wish for a Fire Pit!


----------



## Xcourt560x

windwake-me-up-inside said:


> I wish for a Fire Pit!


I have 1. Just pm dodo and I’ll be right over with it


----------



## fanism

I wish for a shell arch or bunny day arch 

Wish fullfilled by @*Roxy10. thank you*


----------



## Roxxy

fanism said:


> I wish for a shell arch or bunny day arch


I am happy to give you a shell arch


----------



## carackobama

this is the loveliest idea! <3

I wish for an orange mixer!


----------



## SmrtLilCookie

This is such a wonderful idea! I haven’t even been able to grant a wish yet because they get fulfilled so fast ❤
So for now: I wish for 10 plucked purple hyacinths (to make hyacinth lamps)

*Edit:* wish fulfilled by the amazing greenvoldemort! Thank you so much!


----------



## greenvoldemort

SmrtLilCookie said:


> This is such a wonderful idea! I haven’t even been able to grant a wish yet because they get fulfilled so fast ❤
> 
> So for now: I wish for 10 plucked purple hyacinths (to make hyacinth lamps)


your wish is my command! tho im quite busy now! 

also i wish for a rolled log bench?? i think thats the name..??


----------



## SmrtLilCookie

greenvoldemort said:


> your wish is my command! tho im quite busy now!
> 
> also i wish for a rolled log bench?? i think thats the name..??


Like a Wild Log Bench? I can craft you one to grant your wish in return


----------



## GEEBRASS

carackobama said:


> this is the loveliest idea! <3
> 
> I wish for an orange mixer!



Pretty sure orange is the color I've got, lemme log on and see!


----------



## _Rainy_

Pintuition said:


> I wish I could find one of the mom's cakes or birthday cakes for my bakery! I can't find one for sale anywhere!


I have a moms cake for you if you haven’t found one yet.


----------



## greenvoldemort

SmrtLilCookie said:


> Like a Wild Log Bench? I can craft you one to grant your wish in return


omg yes please!! ^^


----------



## Hay

I know this is hard but I wish for the Wooden Shop Sign DIY recipe. I never find anyone crafting it :/

Thanks @TazRy <3


----------



## TazRy

Hay said:


> I know this is hard but I wish for the Wooden Shop Sign DIY recipe. I never find anyone crafting it :/


Fairy gay-father here can grant you your wish


----------



## Hay

TazRy said:


> Fairy gay-father here can grant you your wish


Ugh yay!!!! Thank you so much!!! Do you want me to pick it up?


----------



## anonymous#127

SmrtLilCookie said:


> This is such a wonderful idea! I haven’t even been able to grant a wish yet because they get fulfilled so fast ❤
> 
> So for now: I wish for 10 plucked purple hyacinths (to make hyacinth lamps)


I have at least 10 purple hyacinths. Would you like to come to my island and pick? Or I can bring them to yours


----------



## Xcourt560x

Wishing for a birthday cupcake 

Wish granted by @Reneezombie thank u


----------



## Buffi

I wish for a red refrigerator, red mixer and/or red toaster 
Refrigerator wish granted by @Xcourt560x! Thank you


----------



## Xcourt560x

Buffi said:


> I wish for a red refrigerator, red mixer and/or red toaster


I have the red refrigerator just pm dodo code and I’ll be right over with it


----------



## Buffi

Awesome! Thank you so much! Sending pm now


----------



## duckyducky

I wish for a white garden lantern o.o

granted by @Polilla <3


----------



## FireNinja1

duckyducky said:


> I wish for a white garden lantern o.o


i have it, send me a dodo code whenever you see this


----------



## loveclove

I want someone to craft me a complete ironwood kitchen so bad  i have all the materials, and so far only the kitchenette and low table
Edit: wish GRANTED by SmrtLilCookie, I'm so happy!! I love that there are so many good people in this community just willing to help


----------



## SmrtLilCookie

loveclove said:


> I want someone to craft me a complete ironwood kitchen so bad  i have all the materials, and so far only the kitchenette and low table


I could do that for you later if you'd like! I think I have the full set now, and I'd love make it for others


----------



## _Rainy_

Xcourt560x said:


> Wishing for a birthday cupcake


Like the little cupcakes you get to share with your villagers? If so I have some of those although you can’t place them down only drop them.


----------



## loveclove

SmrtLilCookie said:


> I could do that for you later if you'd like! I think I have the full set now, and I'd love make it for others



Yesss I would love it! Tysm!!


----------



## wilky

loveclove said:


> I want someone to craft me a complete ironwood kitchen so bad  i have all the materials, and so far only the kitchenette and low table


I have all the ironwood recipes and can craft them for you except the chair.



Buffi said:


> I wish for a red refrigerator, red mixer and/or red toaster
> Refrigerator wish granted by @Xcourt560x! Thank you


I was wrong, I only have the white and green. Sorry.


----------



## soomi

SmrtLilCookie said:


> I could do that for you later if you'd like! I think I have the full set now, and I'd love make it for others


I have an extra ironwood chair recipe if you want it!


----------



## wilky

Nvm. I dont think you were talking to me.


----------



## soomi

wilky said:


> oh thats be amazing! Would you possibly be able to deliver? I have visitors


I'll send you a PM once I'm on and can deliver! Will that be okay?


----------



## maefuwafuwa

i wish for a fire pit!! ٩(๑❛ᴗ❛๑)۶ or i wish to catalogue one :>
edit: wish granted!! thank you so much @NefariousKing


----------



## sarosephie

I wish for a few stacks of fish bait!


----------



## loveclove

dindinisawr said:


> I have an extra ironwood chair recipe if you want it!


I would love it!


----------



## Lady Black

I wish for a pagoda  ; ;


----------



## Polilla

duckyducky said:


> I wish for a white garden lantern o.o


Hey I can grant that wish


----------



## Nefarious

mikatana said:


> i wish for a fire pit!! ٩(๑❛ᴗ❛๑)۶ or i wish to catalogue one :>



I have a Fire Pit you can catalog!


----------



## kuri

This is a cute idea!

I've been looking for Beige Winter-solstice Sweater. I can't seen to get lucky enough to find it~!


----------



## maefuwafuwa

NefariousKing said:


> I have a Fire Pit you can catalog!


omg thank you so much!! will you be available in about 15-20 min?


----------



## little10

This thread makes me happy! It’s such a cute idea, thank you for starting this  I’ll try to grant people’s wishes if I can too!

I wish for....honestly, bells LOL. I don’t like any of my layout and have to relocate sooo many houses and demolish inclines only to build new ones again so.... I’m always broke

edit: wish granted by @mikatana !! thank you so much :’)


----------



## maefuwafuwa

little10 said:


> This thread makes me happy! It’s such a cute idea, thank you for starting this  I’ll try to grant people’s wishes if I can too!
> 
> I wish for....honestly, bells LOL. I don’t like any of my layout and have to relocate sooo many houses and demolish inclines only to build new ones again so.... I’m always broke


i can grant your wish!! it’s not a lot but how about 99k?╰(*´︶`*)╯♡


----------



## little10

mikatana said:


> i can grant your wish!! it’s not a lot but how about 99k?╰(*´︶`*)╯♡



Thank you!! That’s very generous and I’d like that ;-; I can’t go online until a couple hours tho if that’s okay? ><


----------



## maefuwafuwa

little10 said:


> Thank you!! That’s very generous and I’d like that ;-; I can’t go online until a couple hours tho if that’s okay? ><


no worries!! message me when you’re available!!


----------



## Gaby

Wish granted by @Oldtimer ~ Thank you so much, once again! ^^


----------



## Oldtimer

Gaby said:


> So sweet~ Will keep an eye out for wishes I can grant!
> 
> I wish for a bakery wall ^^


I think you may mean the blackboard wallpaper? If so I have one for you. PM me if interested.


----------



## mkyoshi7

kuri said:


> This is a cute idea!
> 
> I've been looking for Beige Winter-solstice Sweater. I can't seen to get lucky enough to find it~!
> 
> View attachment 266979



Hate to burst your bubble but the solstice items are currently unobtainable afaik


----------



## kbelle4

Looking for the natural climbing wall currently 

This is seriously the most pure thread I've seen  I'm going to have to keep an eye out for open wishes I can fulfill because I love this
-----
Wish granted by Biksoka


----------



## biksoka

kbelle4 said:


> Looking for the natural climbing wall currently
> 
> This is seriously the most pure thread I've seen  I'm going to have to keep an eye out for open wishes I can fulfill because I love this


I have that if you wanna catalogue


----------



## kbelle4

biksoka said:


> I have that if you wanna catalogue


I'd love to! I can swing by yours or you can come to mine whenever you're free


----------



## biksoka

kbelle4 said:


> I'd love to! I can swing by yours or you can come to mine whenever you're free


PMed you


----------



## Hedgehugs

Why did it take me so long to notice this thread? I can say for sure I'm already in love with it.

If anyone has the Hibiscus Muumuu and Hibiscus Hairpin in all colors (I'll take any colors even if you don't have them all) I would be very thankful to have/catalog them. Thank you so much!

edit: Got all the hairpins! Thank you guys so much! Just looking for the Yellow Hibiscus Muumuu now.


----------



## Xcourt560x

Hedgehugs said:


> Why did it take me so long to notice this thread? I can say for sure I'm already in love with it.
> 
> If anyone has the Hibiscus Muumuu and Hibiscus Hairpin in all colors (I'll take any colors even if you don't have them all) I would be very thankful to have/catalog them. Thank you so much!


I have red and pink muumu and yellow and pink hairpin u can cataloge . Just pm me dodo code if ur interested


----------



## Bloobloop

this is such a cute idea! i'll definitely keep an eye out for stuff i can give people ^^  i wish for a ruins wall!

wish granted!


----------



## Mayor Moon

Does anyone have any kitchen themed items like food tables or counter tops? I would be so grateful!


----------



## Xcourt560x

Bloobloop said:


> this is such a cute idea! i'll definitely keep an eye out for stuff i can give people ^^  i wish for a ruins wall!


I have an extra ruins wall u can have just pm me dodo code and I’ll be right over


----------



## Bloobloop

Hedgehugs said:


> Why did it take me so long to notice this thread? I can say for sure I'm already in love with it.
> 
> If anyone has the Hibiscus Muumuu and Hibiscus Hairpin in all colors (I'll take any colors even if you don't have them all) I would be very thankful to have/catalog them. Thank you so much!



i have the red and white hairpin you can catalog!


----------



## Mayor Moon

wilky said:


> I have all the ironwood recipes and can craft them for you except the chair.
> 
> 
> I was wrong, I only have the white and green. Sorry.


I wished something similar, can I request get them? I can give all materials! sometime tomorrow?


----------



## Hedgehugs

Bloobloop said:


> i have the red and white hairpin you can catalog!


Yes please!   I'll DM you a dodo code or would you prefer I come to your island?


----------



## Bloobloop

Hedgehugs said:


> Yes please!   I'll DM you a dodo code or would you prefer I come to your island?


i'll dm you a dodo ^^


----------



## Xcourt560x

Mayor Moon said:


> Does anyone have any kitchen themed items like food tables or counter tops? I would be so grateful!


I have green smoothie mixer, a blue stand mixer, rice cooker, soup kettle, green pop up toaster, and a yellow analog kitchen scale.
Also I have all the iron wood recipies they make a great kitchen. So if u help with the materials I can craft any of them for u. Let me know if any of this interests u


----------



## Mayor Moon

Xcourt560x said:


> I have green smoothie mixer, a blue stand mixer, rice cooker, soup kettle, green pop up toaster, and a yellow analog kitchen scale.
> Also I have all the iron wood recipies they make a great kitchen. So if u help with the materials I can craft any of them for u. Let me know if any of this interests u


Is it too much to ask for almost all?  I need the iron wood, smoothie mixer, kettle, and the scale if you could do that? I could pay back in materials and bells! I could pick up tomorrow, just shoot me a DM!


----------



## Xcourt560x

Mayor Moon said:


> Is it too much to ask for almost all?  I need the iron wood, smoothie mixer, kettle, and the scale if you could do that? I could pay back in materials and bells! I could pick up tomorrow, just shoot me a DM!


Are u avaliable now? Or only avaliable tomarrow? I don’t need payment of any kind. The only thing is I’m gonna need the materials for the ironwood cuz I don’t have enough wood to make it all


----------



## Mayor Moon

only tomorrow, sorry about that. I'll also go on some tours to get wood and iron! Will you supply the other materials needed, like the cutting board?


----------



## Xcourt560x

Mayor Moon said:


> only tomorrow, sorry about that. I'll also go on some tours to get wood and iron! Will you supply the other materials needed, like the cutting board?


Yes I can supply that. All u need is the materials that’s it. U pm me when ur ready. I’ll be avaliable for most of the day tomarrow  I’ll see u then


----------



## rondz

I wish for golden armor to make my DIY robot.


----------



## Mayor Moon

Xcourt560x said:


> Are u avaliable now? Or only avaliable tomarrow? I don’t need payment of any kind. The only thing is I’m gonna need the materials for the ironwood cuz I don’t have enough wood to make it all


we have different timezones, i'm in est


----------



## Xcourt560x

rondz said:


> I wish for golden armor to make my DIY robot.


If u have the 8 gold nuggets I can craft u one


----------



## wilky

Mayor Moon said:


> I wished something similar, can I request get them? I can give all materials! sometime tomorrow?


Tomorrow will be tricky but message me and hopefully we can work out a time!


----------



## Mayor Moon

wilky said:


> Tomorrow will be tricky but message me and hopefully we can work out a time!


i'm sorry, someone reached out to me already. Thank you for reaching out though, especially since the iron wood set is really favored.


----------



## kuri

mkyoshi7 said:


> Hate to burst your bubble but the solstice items are currently unobtainable afaik


Oh! No wonder I couldn't find it! Thank you~~


----------



## AutumnWolf

Buffi said:


> I wish for a red refrigerator, red mixer and/or red toaster



I have a red refrigerator and toaster if you’d like to catalogue them. And a red microwave if interested. Just let me know!


----------



## GEEBRASS

I wish for a black double sofa! Don't need the item, but would be great to catalog one.


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed

I wish for the diy recipe for the infused fruit water.

EDIT: WISH GRANTED!


----------



## itsjustlew

I wish for the wooden bookshelf diy recipe 
Also I have all of the white/pink cute set and Sanrio posters anyone can catalog if they want!!!


----------



## Opal

Wish granted thanks to @wilky and @AppleBitterCrumble


----------



## MissLily123

I wish for the Nova Light DIY
EDIT: Wish Granted!!


----------



## wilky

Opal said:


> I wish for 1-3 blue or golden roses


I can get you 3 golden roses this afternoon when I get home!


----------



## Tinkeringbell

GEEBRASS said:


> I wish for a black double sofa! Don't need the item, but would be great to catalog one.


I can grant you that wish! Send me a DM if you're ready to drop by


----------



## Opal

wilky said:


> I can get you 3 golden roses this afternoon when I get home!


Tysm!


----------



## duckvely

MissLily123 said:


> I wish for the Nova Light DIY


I can give one to you


----------



## GEEBRASS

Wish granted by @Tinkeringbell !!!


----------



## Bloobloop

i wish for a mossy garden wall!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

Opal said:


> I wish for 1-3 blue or golden roses



do you still need blue roses? I can get you 3 just PM me~


----------



## elo-chan

wish granted by the lovely @Darcy94x


----------



## Buffi

AutumnWolf said:


> I have a red refrigerator and toaster if you’d like to catalogue them. And a red microwave if interested. Just let me know! ☺


Thank you so much @AutumnWolf someone brought me one yesterday when I opened my island for meteor shower. I SOOO appreciate it! Let me know if you are looking for anything


----------



## PyroDawg

Velvet_nosebleed said:


> I wish for the diy recipe for the infused fruit water.


I don't have recipe, but I can craft you some once my fruit trees finish growing.


----------



## duckyducky

Polilla said:


> Hey I can grant that wish



Hi TYSM, will you lmk when you’re available?


----------



## morthael

itsjustlew said:


> I wish for the wooden bookshelf diy recipe
> Also I have all of the white/pink cute set and Sanrio posters anyone can catalog if they want!!!


hey there! i have that as an extra DIY, PM me when you’re available for me to drop it for ya!


----------



## itsjustlew

morthael said:


> hey there! i have that as an extra DIY, PM me when you’re available for me to drop it for ya!


Thank you so much! Do you have any flowers or fruits your looking for?


----------



## morthael

itsjustlew said:


> Thank you so much! Do you have any flowers or fruits your looking for?


i’m good on both but thank you for the offer though!


----------



## AutumnWolf

Buffi said:


> Thank you so much @AutumnWolf someone brought me one yesterday when I opened my island for meteor shower. I SOOO appreciate it! Let me know if you are looking for anything


I’m really happy you were able to get one! I don’t think I need anything at the moment, not that I can think of. But thank you!

Edit: Because I keep thinking about it every now and then, I think I’ll actually wish for an antique consul table in a natural color.

Edit 2: Wish granted!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

Wish granted thanks to @Aurita <3


----------



## Polilla

duckyducky said:


> Hi TYSM, will you lmk when you’re available?


I am right now, pm me please


----------



## crazymom99

AutumnWolf said:


> I’m really happy you were able to get one! I don’t think I need anything at the moment, not that I can think of. But thank you!
> 
> Edit: Because I keep thinking about it every now and then, I think I’ll actually wish for an antique consul table in a natural color.


I can grant your wish for an antique console table


----------



## AutumnWolf

crazymom99 said:


> I can grant your wish for an antique console table


Oops, my typo! XD Thank you so much!


----------



## noobie007

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> hi!
> 
> looking for the espresso machine in white




Hey I think I have one. I can let you have it.  I'll pm you once confirmed


----------



## crazymom99

AutumnWolf said:


> Oops, my typo! XD Thank you so much!


You are very welcome   ENJOY!!!!


----------



## noobie007

This is an awesome idea... I am wishing for the white fireplace, it would make my life complete  Tia. Watching this thread to grant wishes

Thank you @Lazy Faye for granting my wish!! I am so happy!!! This is the best, I will keep an eye out to grant others wishes as well!


----------



## OverRatedcx

im wishing for any simple panel with a white/grey frame 

wish granted!


----------



## Xcourt560x

OverRatedcx said:


> im wishing for any simple panel with a white/grey frame


I have a white and a light grey one? I can give u both


----------



## OverRatedcx

Xcourt560x said:


> I have a white and a light grey one? I can give u both


that would be amazing  thanks so much!


----------



## Lazy Faye

noobie007 said:


> This is an awesome idea... I am wishing for the white fireplace, it would make my life complete  Tia. Watching this thread to grant wishes


I have a white fireplace!


----------



## noobie007

Lazy Faye said:


> I have a white fireplace!


Wow you made my day. I will be online soon  feel free to let me know when I can come to catalog


----------



## Lildunkaroo26

Hello! I wish for the wooden double bed DIY! 

GRANTED!! Thank you so much!


----------



## Brittanycouture

Hoping I can help some people out! I love the idea of this !

my wish is for white street lamps <3


----------



## mistakenolive

I wish for a Dreamy Sweater. Or maybe Dreamy Pants.. I dunno, wishers can't be choosers, lol.
EDIT wish granted!


----------



## Xcourt560x

mistakenolive said:


> I wish for a Dreamy Sweater. Or maybe Dreamy Pants.. I dunno, wishers can't be choosers, lol.


What color are u looking for?


----------



## mistakenolive

Lildunkaroo26 said:


> Hello! I wish for the wooden double bed DIY!


I can that to you.

	Post automatically merged: May 29, 2020



Xcourt560x said:


> What color are u looking for?


Any is good, but if I had to choose it would be blue?


----------



## Xcourt560x

mistakenolive said:


> I can that to you.
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 29, 2020
> 
> 
> Any is good, but if I had to choose it would be blue?


I have the pink sweater and pants (thought I had blue but I don’t have it on hand unfortunately  ) just pm me dodo code if ur interested in them


----------



## mistakenolive

Xcourt560x said:


> I have the pink sweater and pants (thought I had blue but I don’t have it on hand unfortunately  ) just pm me dodo code if ur interested in them


Yes, thank you so much!


----------



## Lildunkaroo26

mistakenolive said:


> I can that to you.
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 29, 2020
> 
> 
> Any is good, but if I had to choose it would be blue?


[QUOTE= THANK YOU SO MUCH


----------



## mayorsam17

I wish for the hibiscus surfboard 

Granted <3


----------



## Lildunkaroo26

mayorsam17 said:


> I wish for the hibiscus surfboard


I have one for you!


----------



## mayorsam17

Lildunkaroo26 said:


> I have one for you!


oh my goodness, really??! Thank you so much <33


----------



## Lildunkaroo26

mayorsam17 said:


> oh my goodness, really??! Thank you so much <33


 yes I have one! Give me a few minutes and I can PM you the dodo code!


----------



## mayorsam17

mayorsam17 said:


> I wish for the hibiscus surfboard


Granted! Thank you so much Lildunkaroo26 <3

Hopefully I see a wish I can grant soon!


----------



## noobie007

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> hi!
> 
> looking for the espresso machine in white




I have it in Silver unfortunately, please if anyone can make their wish come true..


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

mistakenolive said:


> I wish for a Dreamy Sweater. Or maybe Dreamy Pants.. I dunno, wishers can't be choosers, lol.
> EDIT wish granted!



I got the blue dreamy sweater if u need it, pm me!!


----------



## Aurita

noobie007 said:


> I have it in Silver unfortunately, please if anyone can make their wish come true..



@AppleBitterCrumble I have it in white  you can catalog it, just send me a dodo!


----------



## maechan

I wish for: dreamy sweater, Mint Tropical Muumuu, Pink Travel Pouch, Tulip Crown and 5 stacks of normal wood!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

maechan said:


> I wish for: dreamy sweater, Mint Tropical Muumuu, Pink Travel Pouch, Tulip Crown and 5 stacks of normal wood!



what color dreamy sweater?? I have the blue one, just PM me!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Brittanycouture said:


> Hoping I can help some people out! I love the idea of this !
> 
> my wish is for white street lamps <3


I can give you a couple if this hasn't already been granted!


----------



## Nefarious

Still wishing for a wood grain light switch. Would love to just catalog it. ^^
Wish granted by @Xcourt560x, thank you!

Wishes are being granted so fast, I'm amazed! Though, it's getting harder to grant wishes as I'm not fast enough with responding to new ones hahaha.


----------



## Xcourt560x

NefariousKing said:


> Still wishing for a wood grain light switch. Would love to just catalog it. ^^
> 
> Wishes are being granted so fast, I'm amazed! Though, it's getting harder to grant wishes as I'm not fast enough with responding to new ones hahaha.


I must of missed ur wish for the light switch :3 I have wood grain one u can have.


----------



## mintycream

I wish for a dark blue jinbei and fire pit (catalog is fine too) ;u; -wish granted! ^^


----------



## Zetsu

i wish for a flower cart of any kind!

wish granted!!! :')))


----------



## wilky

Zetsu said:


> i wish for a flower cart of any kind!


Crafted for you or DIY?


----------



## Zetsu

wilky said:


> Crafted for you or DIY?


either works! :')


----------



## wilky

Zetsu said:


> either works! :')


I have the garden wagon that has all kinds of flowers in it, if thats what you want, how many?


----------



## Zetsu

wilky said:


> I have the garden wagon that has all kinds of flowers in it, if thats what you want, how many?


just 2 if that's not too much to ask for!!

thank you so much!


----------



## Xcourt560x

mintycream said:


> I wish for a dark blue jinbei and fire pit (catalog is fine too) ;u;


I have a fire pit u can cataloge .


----------



## wilky

Zetsu said:


> just 2 if that's not too much to ask for!!
> 
> thank you so much!


You got it! I'll message you when I'm done gathering materials and crafting them!


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside

maechan said:


> I wish for: dreamy sweater, Mint Tropical Muumuu, Pink Travel Pouch, Tulip Crown and 5 stacks of normal wood!



I can make you a Tulip crown if you bring me materials! ( I only have hybrid tulips and not the blue white yellow rn)


----------



## wilky

Nvm i found someone crafting them!


----------



## m i d o r i

I wish for a plain wooden shop sign DIY ! I though I had it so I gave my copie to some one >.<

EDIT : Thanks to @Aurita my wish was granted ^.^


----------



## Hay

ahhhh I hope I can grant a wish soon :/ Im sorry to everyone who hasnt gotten their wish yet!

I know I recently did one but Im wishing for a simple panel with a black frame. If its to soon to do another lmk and I'll delete the wish <3
Ty @Babo


----------



## Babo

Hay said:


> ahhhh I hope I can grant a wish soon :/ Im sorry to everyone who hasnt gotten their wish yet!
> 
> I know I recently did one but Im wishing for a simple panel with a black frame. If its to soon to do another lmk and I'll delete the wish <3


I can get u one! Just hop on to my island or i go to yours, we add each other and i can use nook shopping to send u two items instantly!


----------



## Roxxy

maechan said:


> I wish for: dreamy sweater, Mint Tropical Muumuu, Pink Travel Pouch, Tulip Crown and 5 stacks of normal wood!


I can get you the tropical muumuu if you still need? Will have to order as gave my one away.


----------



## Hay

Babo said:


> I can get u one! Just hop on to my island or i go to yours, we add each other and i can use nook shopping to send u two items instantly!


Omg ty!! Ive never done a trade like that before, sorry! Can you PM me explaining how to do it? Ty!! <3


----------



## Lattecakes

Wow, I really love this thread! It reminds me of the wishing well in Neopets XD I hope to be able to grant someone's wish soon. In the mean time~~~
* I am wishing for some blue roses, purple tulips, and purple hyacinths *

EDIT***** purple tulips wish granted by the lovely @AppleBitterCrumble tysm!!


----------



## Oldtimer

I‘ve been thinking about my wish for a while and finally narrowed it down to being able to catalog a beige fireplace.

Thanks!

Edit: Wish granted by the wonderful @biksoka !


----------



## biksoka

Oldtimer said:


> I‘ve been thinking about my wish for a while and finally narrowed it down to being able to catalog a beige fireplace.
> 
> Thanks!


I have one you can catalog


----------



## Oldtimer

biksoka said:


> I have one you can catalog


Thank you so much! Please PM when you are ready. I can either come to you or open my gates.


----------



## biksoka

Oldtimer said:


> Thank you so much! Please PM when you are ready. I can either come to you or open my gates.


PMed


----------



## Todoroki_Fuyumi

This is such an amazing idea! I wish for...a wooden stand DIY, so I can make a beach tikibar!


----------



## Thomalk44

I wish I had a simple panel to catalog


----------



## Buffi

Thomalk44 said:


> I wish I had a simple panel to catalog


I have one you can have Want to send me a dodo code and I’ll drop it off?


----------



## Thomalk44

Buffi said:


> I have one you can have Want to send me a dodo code and I’ll drop it off?


Really?! That is so nice. Thank you! I'll open my gate and send a DM.


----------



## Buffi

Thomalk44 said:


> Really?! That is so nice. Thank you! I'll open my gate and send a DM.


Awesome!


----------



## Framfrais

I wish for any of my missing Bamboo DIY’s: partition, stool, shelf, drum, lunchbox, floor lamp <3

@Arckaniel and @Hydrangea028 were so kind to help me out


----------



## Arckaniel

Framfrais said:


> I wish for any of my missing Bamboo DIY’s: partition, stool, shelf, drum, lunchbox, floor lamp <3


I have the bamboo shelf, stool, and floor lamp for you if you'd like those


----------



## LynseyH666

Todoroki_Fuyumi said:


> This is such an amazing idea! I wish for...a wooden stand DIY, so I can make a beach tikibar!


Do you mean the Stall DIY? Or a music stand to use as like a front desk?

I don’t have a spare DIY but I could craft you some stalls if you have the wood. I also have the music stand too.


----------



## Framfrais

Arckaniel said:


> I have the bamboo shelf, stool, and floor lamp for you if you'd like those


Let me DM you


----------



## Todoroki_Fuyumi

LynseyH666 said:


> Do you mean the Stall DIY? Or a music stand to use as like a front desk?
> 
> I don’t have a spare DIY but I could craft you some stalls if you have the wood. I also have the music stand too.


I meant the stall, whoops. How much wood does it need? (I need like 5)

	Post automatically merged: May 30, 2020

Oh wait a second, I didn't know you could redeem it via book miles. Whoops, sorry I'm such a noob.


----------



## June

Thomalk44 said:


> I wish I had a simple panel to catalog



hi! i have all variations if you'd also like to catalog the rest ^^ just pm me!


----------



## Gaby

Brittanycouture said:


> Hoping I can help some people out! I love the idea of this !
> 
> my wish is for white street lamps <3


Have you gotten them? If not I can get you a few. How many do you need?


----------



## Arckaniel

Granted by @noobie007 TYSM! 
I wish for a Lucky cat if any of you have those, I need 2 more for my witch's house but even 1 would be wonderful


----------



## Pintuition

Reneezombie said:


> I have a moms cake for you if you haven’t found one yet.


I'm sorry I didn't see this post until now- I still haven't found one yet!


----------



## noobie007

Hay said:


> id one but Im wishing





Arckaniel said:


> I wish for a Lucky cat if any of you have those, I need 2 more for my witch's house but even 1 would be wonderful




I have a black Lucky cat, you can have it!!


----------



## Hydrangea028

Framfrais said:


> I wish for any of my missing Bamboo DIY’s: partition, stool, shelf, drum, lunchbox, floor lamp <3
> 
> @Arckaniel was so kind to help me out



Hi, I have the bamboo partition diy, if you still looking for it, I can give it to you.


----------



## Arckaniel

Yes that'll be perfect! TYSM! Will pm you


----------



## maechan

Roxy10 said:


> I can get you the tropical muumuu if you still need? Will have to order as gave my one away.



I'd appreciate it!


----------



## serudesu

*EDIT; WISH GRANTED by @Katherinesilva (pink one)  
Unconcious muumuu wish granted by @Roxy10   *

Such a great idea!!

I wish for the pink, beige, green, red, yellow, and blue hula doll. ;w;

/looking around to see other's wishes if I can grant any/


----------



## Roxxy

maechan said:


> I'd appreciate it!


Fab, will get it ordered and get it to you tomorrow


----------



## TortimerCrossing

I wish I had a cherry blossom pochette!


----------



## Roxxy

Why is the tropical muumuu so popular atm?

If anyone else wants one let me know and I will order and drop off tomorrow. First 3 can be wishes


----------



## xMartin

xMartin said:


> I'm currently *5 *fossils away from completing this section of my museum. If you could help me find the remaining pieces, I'd be really grateful! I'd be happy to pay bells for any missing pieces which are;
> 
> 
> Ammonite
> Ankylo Skull
> Diplo Neck
> Iguanodon Tail
> Tricera Torso



Anyone have these fossils ?


----------



## m i d o r i

xMartin said:


> Anyone have these fossils ?


Hi ! ^.^ I have the iguanodon tail for sure. Let me check if I have other one too
Edit: just checked and I only have this one, you can send me a pm with dodo code if you want ^.^


----------



## Cyku

I hope that's not too big wish but I wish I had some mush lamps =w= Granted!

Also, that thread is awesome and so adorable!


----------



## Hedgehugs

Roxy10 said:


> Why is the tropical muumuu so popular atm?
> 
> If anyone else wants one let me know and I will order and drop off tomorrow. First 3 can be wishes



Muumuu's in this game look good. It's very good for tropical islands. B) 

If you don't mind, I'll take the Blue Tropical Muumuu and it's hat if you have it?


----------



## Roxxy

Hedgehugs said:


> Muumuu's in this game look good. It's very good for tropical islands. B)
> 
> If you don't mind, I'll take the Blue Tropical Muumuu and it's hat if you have it?


I’m sorry, only have the muumuu dress ( Audie s default)


----------



## Hedgehugs

Roxy10 said:


> I’m sorry, only have the muumuu dress ( Audie s default)


Oh oops. then I'll definitely take that to match with Audie when I get her.


----------



## Roxxy

Hedgehugs said:


> Oh oops. then I'll definitely take that to match with Audie when I get her.


No worries, will catch you tomorrow and drop off


----------



## minimoon

TortimerCrossing said:


> I wish I had a cherry blossom pochette!


Do you have petals? I can craft it if you do.

I wish for a throwback container (all colours except black)
Granted by @Framfrais 
Thank you!


----------



## Framfrais

minimoon said:


> Do you have petals? I can craft it if you do.
> 
> I wish for a throwback container (all colours except black)


I have the red one, PM me your dodo and I’ll drop it off if you want.


----------



## aericell

xMartin said:


> Anyone have these fossils ☺?


I have the ammonite, diplo neck, & tricera torso if you're still looking for them! Lmk when you're available


----------



## USN Peter

Cyku said:


> I hope that's not too big wish but I wish I had some mush lamps =w=
> 
> Also, that thread is awesome and so adorable!


I can craft two lamps for you. Let me know if you are still looking for them.


----------



## Aurita

m i d o r i said:


> I wish for a plain wooden shop sign DIY ! I though I had it so I gave my copie to some one >.<



Did you ever get this? I have one if you still need it


----------



## Cyku

USNPete said:


> I can craft two lamps for you. Let me know if you are still looking for them.


Yeah, definitely, thanks a lot! ^^


----------



## USN Peter

Cyku said:


> Yeah, definitely, thanks a lot! ^^


I have PMed the Dodo code. See you soon!


----------



## m i d o r i

Aurita said:


> Did you ever get this? I have one if you still need it


Oh my ! Thank you so much I though nobody was gonna see my post since there was so many post hahahah. No I didn't get it. You are amazing thanks, I 'm currently on someone else island at the moment but I can be with you shortly if its okay ^.^ thank you so much !


----------



## Aurita

m i d o r i said:


> Oh my ! Thank you so much I though nobody was gonna see my post since there was so many post hahahah. No I didn't get it. You are amazing thanks, I 'm currently on someone else island at the moment but I can be with you shortly if its okay ^.^ thank you so much !



Np! Send me a dm with a code and I’ll drop it off


----------



## Darcy94x

Love the positivity on this thread! Here to try grant some more wishes


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

xMartin said:


> Anyone have these fossils ?


I have the diplo skull (is that what you mean?) and the tricera torso


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

Lattecakes said:


> Wow, I really love this thread! It reminds me of the wishing well in Neopets XD I hope to be able to grant someone's wish soon. In the mean time~~~
> * I am wishing for some blue roses, purple tulips, and purple hyacinths *



hey I have some purple tulips! just PM me


----------



## Lazy Faye

I wish to catalog the cardboard box in apples, peaches, oranges and cherries.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Lazy Faye said:


> I wish to catalog the cardboard box in apples, peaches, oranges and cherries.



I can let you catalog all the Fruit Boxes! Just let me know which town you'd prefer~


----------



## lars708

I wish for an orange wall DIY recipe 

*WISH GRANTED *

thanks to the lovely *Lattecakes!*


----------



## xSany

I wish i had some Cherry blossom DIY. I've been trying to farm them all day but only managed to get a cherry blossom pond. Curse you BunnyDay!


----------



## Lazy Faye

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> I can let you catalog all the Fruit Boxes! Just let me know which town you'd prefer~


I am fine with whichever is easier for you. Thank you so much! I will send you a PM


----------



## wilky

xMartin said:


> Anyone have these fossils ?


Hi i have ammonite, anklylo skull, and diplo neck. Let me know if you still need any of those!


----------



## Roxxy

Framfrais said:


> I wish for any of my missing Bamboo DIY’s: partition, stool, shelf, drum, lunchbox, floor lamp <3
> 
> Hi, sorry don’t have diys but can craft pretty much any bamboo items for you if it helps


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I already posted here, but I wish to catalog the light switches.  I've been looking for them everywhere but can never find them.  I can definitely pay in NMT or IGB since I already made a wish.

Edit: Wish granted!  Got all but the brown one, which I should be getting soon! Thank you, everyone, for your generosity


----------



## _Rainy_

My wish is for different colored floor lights other than pink.

So far I’ve gotten green, red, white, lt blue, and purple. Thanks to everyone whose helped me !


----------



## Katherinesilva

I wish to catalog the elaborate kimono stand in tree peonies.


----------



## _Rainy_

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I already posted here, but I wish to catalog the light switches.  I've been looking for them everywhere but can never find them.  I can definitely pay in NMT or IGB since I already made a wish.


I have the grey one you can have for free


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Reneezombie said:


> I have the grey one you can have for free


That would be amazing, thank you!


----------



## Katherinesilva

serudesu said:


> Such a great idea!!
> 
> I wish for the hula doll. ;w;
> 
> /looking around to see other's wishes if I can grant any/


If your wish hasn’t been granted already I have the hula doll in pink


----------



## charlie_moo_

Currently trying to find a wish to grant but in the mean time.... I know it's a biggy, iv been trying so hard to get a pink and blue public bench

*EDIT wish granted! Tysm @Bethboj *


----------



## _Rainy_

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> That would be amazing, thank you!


I can pm you my code if you’d like to come now


----------



## Lattecakes

lars708 said:


> I wish for an orange wall DIY recipe


You wish has been granted!! PM me whenever you are free and I can come by your island to drop off the DIY


----------



## charlie_moo_

Bloobloop said:


> i wish for a mossy garden wall!


Are you still after one?


----------



## Lattecakes

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> hey I have some purple tulips! just PM me


Wow, tysmmmm!!! T-T<3


----------



## Roxxy

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I already posted here, but I wish to catalog the light switches.  I've been looking for them everywhere but can never find them.  I can definitely pay in NMT or IGB since I already made a wish.


Hi, I can order a brown light switch but it will have to be tomorrow as I’m up to order limit today. No charge, bonus wish.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Roxy10 said:


> Hi, I can order a brown light switch but it will have to be tomorrow as I’m up to order limit today. No charge, bonus wish.


That sounds great, thank you!  ☺


----------



## Lulu8

I wish for an orange or an apple 

Wish granted!


----------



## Roxxy

Ren
[QUOTE="ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> That sounds great, thank you!  ☺


no probs, happy to help


----------



## Story

I wish for the Fire Pit item.
Edit:
Wish granted by @NefariousKing Thank you. ^^


----------



## Roxxy

Lulu8 said:


> I wish for an orange or an apple


Send dodo and will bring both. Need any other fruits?


----------



## Lulu8

Thank you! I have the others


----------



## Roxxy

Lulu8 said:


> Thank you! I have the others
> 6JRLM


Please delete dodo code from public message x


----------



## Oldtimer

Story said:


> I wish for the Fire Pit item.


I just cataloged the fire pit today and have it on order. If your wish isn’t filled today, PM me tomorrow and you can catalog mine.


----------



## Story

Oldtimer said:


> I just cataloged the fire pit today and have it on order. If your wish isn’t filled today, PM me tomorrow and you can catalog mine.


Thank you so much. ^^


----------



## USN Peter

Reneezombie said:


> My wish is for different colored floor lights other than pink.


I have a green floor light. You are more than welcome to catalog it.


----------



## _Rainy_

USNPete said:


> I have a green floor light. You are more than welcome to catalog it.


Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## USN Peter

Reneezombie said:


> Awesome! Thanks!


I will send you the Dodo code via DM. Stand by


----------



## Nefarious

Story said:


> I wish for the Fire Pit item.



I have one you can catalog!



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I already posted here, but I wish to catalog the light switches.  I've been looking for them everywhere but can never find them.  I can definitely pay in NMT or IGB since I already made a wish.



I have the wood grain and white ones on me! You can catalog the white one and I ordered an extra wood grain the other day, you can have that one. ^^


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

NefariousKing said:


> I have the wood grain and white ones on me! You can catalog the white one and I ordered an extra wood grain the other day, you can have that one. ^^



There you are, helping me again!  Thank you, I'd love that <3

Can I catalog your fire pit too lol


----------



## Story

NefariousKing said:


> I have one you can catalog!
> 
> 
> 
> I have the wood grain and white ones on me! You can catalog the white one and I ordered an extra wood grain the other day, you can have that one. ^^


I would love to do that if it’s not too much trouble!


----------



## Nefarious

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> There you are, helping me again!  Thank you, I'd love that <3
> 
> Can I catalog your fire pit too lol



Haha Yea, I’m always glad to help when I can.
And of course! 



Story said:


> I would love to do that if it’s not too much trouble!



Not at all! I’ll open my gates for the both of you in a bit.


----------



## Story

NefariousKing said:


> Haha Yea, I’m always glad to help when I can.
> And of course!
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all! I’ll open my gates for the both of you in a bit.


Thank you. ^^


----------



## Polilla

TortimerCrossing said:


> I wish I had a cherry blossom pochette!


Have you got it yet? I can craft one for u


----------



## Bethboj

charlie_moo_ said:


> Currently trying to find a wish to grant but in the mean time.... I know it's a biggy, iv been trying so hard to get a pink and blue public bench



I can get you them! how many would you like?


----------



## serudesu

charlie_moo_ said:


> Currently trying to find a wish to grant but in the mean time.... I know it's a biggy, iv been trying so hard to get a pink and blue public bench


Hiya! Not sure if anyone has granted your wish yet, but I can order them for you. Let me know how many you would like. ^.^ 
I don't TT, so you can grab them from me tomorrow.


----------



## charlie_moo_

Bethboj said:


> I can get you them! how many would you like? ☺


Just 1 would be AMAZING


----------



## serudesu

Katherinesilva said:


> If your wish hasn’t been granted already I have the hula doll in pink


OMG no not yet. T_T 
That would be great thank you so much! ; w ; 
Just trying to collect all the collect all the colours


----------



## charlie_moo_

serudesu said:


> Hiya! Not sure if anyone has granted your wish yet, but I can order them for you. Let me know how many you would like. ^.^
> I don't TT, so you can grab them from me tomorrow.


Thankyou so much! 2 offers in one go! The other person replied literally a minute before you so I'll accept them, but thankyou so much for offering it's so generous


----------



## serudesu

Roxy10 said:


> Why is the tropical muumuu so popular atm?
> 
> If anyone else wants one let me know and I will order and drop off tomorrow. First 3 can be wishes


I'm not sure if 3 people have already availed this, but it would great to grab one. >3<;

	Post automatically merged: May 30, 2020



charlie_moo_ said:


> Thankyou so much! 2 offers in one go! The other person replied literally a minute before you so I'll accept them, but thankyou so much for offering it's so generous


Not a problem! ^.^


----------



## Roxxy

serudesu said:


> I'm not sure if 3 people have already availed this, but it would great to grab one. >3<;
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 30, 2020
> 
> 
> Not a problem! ^.^


Hi, will check but think ur the 2nd so will drop off tomorrow


----------



## serudesu

Roxy10 said:


> Hi, will check but think ur the 2nd so will drop off tomorrow


thank you so much @Roxy10 ;w;


----------



## Polilla

Well, I have been thinking a lot what to wish...
I wish for Mush stuff, lamps, parasol, table, whatever is fine 
Thank you

Granted by the kind xTech, thank you so much
And granted too by the lovely  noobie007


----------



## xTech

Polilla said:


> Well, I have been thinking a lot what to wish...
> I wish for Mush stuff, lamps, parasol, table, whatever is fine
> Thank you


I can craft you some mush lamps and mush parasols, how many of each would you like?


----------



## Polilla

xTech said:


> I can craft you some mush lamps and mush parasols, how many of each would you like?


OMG so fast!
Thank you very much, 2 and 2? Please


----------



## xTech

Polilla said:


> OMG so fast!
> Thank you very much, 2 and 2? Please


Sure will craft now! Will pm you in a minute for the code


----------



## Bloobloop

charlie_moo_ said:


> Are you still after one?


d’aww i actually bought one but tysm!!

	Post automatically merged: May 30, 2020



Reneezombie said:


> My wish is for different colored floor lights other than pink.
> 
> got a green one thanks!


i have a white one you can catalog if you’re still looking!


----------



## _Rainy_

Bloobloop said:


> i have a white one you can catalog if you’re still looking!


yes, please


----------



## serudesu

Reneezombie said:


> My wish is for different colored floor lights other than pink.
> 
> got a green one thanks!


I have a red one, if you want it. n-n


----------



## _Rainy_

serudesu said:


> I have a red one, if you want it. n-n


I’d love to catalog the red one!


----------



## serudesu

Reneezombie said:


> I’d love to catalog the red one!


Oh it's okay, you can have it. Please pm a dodo when you're ready. n-n


----------



## Bloobloop

Reneezombie said:


> yes, please


ok! i’m not at home rn but i’ll pm you when i am


----------



## Nefarious

Reneezombie said:


> My wish is for different colored floor lights other than pink.
> 
> got a green one thanks!



I have the Light Blue and Purple one you can catalog if you haven't already. ^^


----------



## _Rainy_

NefariousKing said:


> I have the Light Blue and Purple one you can catalog if you haven't already. ^^


I don’t have those yet. Thank you


----------



## noobie007

xTech said:


> I can craft you some mush lamps and mush parasols, how many of each would you like?



I can craft you the table. I can also craft the stool that goes along with it. Let me know how many you'll need


----------



## Staur

My wish is a lil expensive e.e but I've been wanting one for a while now. I've never done those cheats to replicate things so I don't have a ton of bells like a lot of people. My wish is for a crown. (Not the royal crown). Thank you for doing this also!


----------



## noobie007

Just happy to see people's wishes come true. My wish got granted yesterday but I am in desperate need of the bamboo candle holder diy.. I will be thankful ☺ 

wish granted by *effluo and @Polilla thanks!!!*


----------



## Polilla

noobie007 said:


> I can craft you the table. I can also craft the stool that goes along with it. Let me know how many you'll need


Ooooohh thank you so much 2 tables and 4 stools if it’s not too much

	Post automatically merged: May 30, 2020



noobie007 said:


> Just happy to see people's wishes come true. My wish got granted yesterday but I am in desperate need of the bamboo candle holder diy.. I will be thankful ☺


Oh I don’t have th diy, but can craft you as many as you like


----------



## noobie007

Polilla said:


> Ooooohh thank you so much 2 tables and 4 stools if it’s not too much
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 30, 2020
> 
> 
> Oh I don’t have th diy, but can craft you as many as you like



I have enough mushies for those haha, I will send you a message shortly when they are ready for pick up.


----------



## Zetsu

i wish for someone to help me complete my ramp today! i only have 18,000 and it costs 98k to build so i would need around 70k! i know it's a big request but hey, it's just a wish haha wish granted!


----------



## pipty

Zetsu said:


> i wish for someone to help me complete my ramp today! i only have 18,000 and it costs 98k to build so i would need around 70k! i know it's a big request but hey, it's just a wish haha


I can donate the 70k to your ramp


----------



## Zetsu

pipty said:


> I can donate the 70k to your ramp


omg thank you so much :') i'll pm you a dodocode right now!


----------



## Midna64

I hope I make make a wish come true someday sadly I none that anyone is asking for but I wish for a phonograph or chessboard in brown ;;


----------



## USN Peter

Midna64 said:


> I hope I make make a wish come true someday sadly I none that anyone is asking for but I wish for a phonograph or chessboard in brown ;;


I can let you catalog phonograph that I have!


----------



## awesomeelle2001

This is such a cute thread!(( I wish for a pink drink machine!)) Wish granted -thank you GEEBRASS!!!


----------



## Nefarious

Midna64 said:


> I hope I make make a wish come true someday sadly I none that anyone is asking for but I wish for a phonograph or chessboard in brown ;;



If no one fulfills your wish of a chessboard in brown today, message me tomorrow. I’ll have one you can catalog if you’re fine with that. ^^


----------



## Midna64

Yes that would be great!

	Post automatically merged: May 30, 2020



NefariousKing said:


> If no one fulfills your wish of a chessboard in brown today, message me tomorrow. I’ll have one you can catalog if you’re fine with that. ^^


Yes that will be perfectly fine for me!


----------



## FishHead

I wish to catalog a brown upright piano so I can build up my Italian townsquare. 
*wish granted by @kewpiecorgi


----------



## DeltaLoraine

Aww, this forum is so wholesome! I'm definitely going to be watching this thread so I can try to fullfill wishes.

If I had to wish for one thing right now, it would be a *brown rattan end table*. They would go perfectly around my beach cafe and I haven't been able to find them yet.

(Wish Fulfilled thanks to *FireNinja1*!)


----------



## FireNinja1

DeltaLoraine said:


> Aww, this forum is so wholesome! I'm definitely going to be watching this thread so I can try to fullfill wishes.
> 
> If I had to wish for one thing right now, it would be a *brown rattan end table*. They would go perfectly around my beach cafe and I haven't been able to find them yet.


I can let you catalog one


----------



## pipty

Edit: -


----------



## GEEBRASS

awesomeelle2001 said:


> This is such a cute thread! I wish for a pink drink machine!



I've got that in my Nook Mile shop! Happy to order one for you, I'll have it tomorrow morning around 7AM PST!


----------



## awesomeelle2001

GEEBRASS said:


> I've got that in my Nook Mile shop! Happy to order one for you, I'll have it tomorrow morning around 7AM PST!


Thank you so much! Let me know when you’re ready!


----------



## GEEBRASS

awesomeelle2001 said:


> Thank you so much! Let me know when you’re ready!



You're very welcome! I'll PM you in the mornin'!


----------



## happyabg

I am trying to build out computer labs in the rooms of my house so id love to catalog the following if anyone has them:

PC (all colors)
Laptops (all colors)
Server (I think there is only one color)


----------



## kewpiecorgi

A really adorable thread, great idea!  



FishHead said:


> I wish to catalog a brown upright piano so I can build up my Italian townsquare.



I just received this one and can def let you catalog it  Lmk when you're available tmr!


----------



## FishHead

kewpiecorgi said:


> A really adorable thread, great idea!
> 
> 
> 
> I just received this one and can def let you catalog it  Lmk when you're available tmr!


Thanks I'm available right now if you want to do it. 
If not i can do it at 12:00 PM PST


----------



## kewpiecorgi

FishHead said:


> Thanks I'm available right now if you want to do it.


Another late player!  Okay np! I can come to yours if you PM me your dodo!


----------



## Xdee

Hii everyone! I wish for a shell lamp diy/item


----------



## jo_electric

happyabg said:


> I am trying to build out computer labs in the rooms of my house so id love to catalog the following if anyone has them:
> 
> PC (all colors)
> Laptops (all colors)
> Server (I think there is only one color)



Let me know if your wish is still open.


----------



## FreliaCrossing

I would really love a watermelon beach ball item / chance to catalog it! am trying to make a little garden <3


----------



## Luciaaaa

FreliaCrossing said:


> I would really love a watermelon beach ball item / chance to catalog it! am trying to make a little garden <3


I can let you catalogue mine once I’m on in a bit!

	Post automatically merged: May 31, 2020



Xdee said:


> Hii everyone! I wish for a shell lamp diy/item


I don’t have a spare DIY but I can certainly help by crafting one or 2 for you once I’m online in a bit!


----------



## noobie007

Xdee said:


> Hii everyone! I wish for a shell lamp diy/item


I can also craft you a shell lamp 

	Post automatically merged: May 31, 2020



happyabg said:


> I am trying to build out computer labs in the rooms of my house so id love to catalog the following if anyone has them:
> 
> PC (all colors)
> Laptops (all colors)
> Server (I think there is only one color)



My nooks sold a server today, I can let you catalog it let me know if you still need it


----------



## Xdee

Luciaaaa said:


> I can let you catalogue mine once I’m on in a bit!
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 31, 2020
> 
> 
> I don’t have a spare DIY but I can certainly help by crafting one or 2 for you once I’m online in a bit!


That will be great!! I appreciate the help!

	Post automatically merged: May 31, 2020



noobie007 said:


> I can also craft you a shell lamp ☺
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 31, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> My nooks sold a server today, I can let you catalog it let me know if you still need it


A fellow friend have granted my wish! Thank you for offering! I appreciate it!


----------



## duckyducky

I wish for a cosmo wand! >.<


----------



## GEEBRASS

duckyducky said:


> I wish for a cosmo wand! >.<



I could make you one if you have 3 star fragments.


----------



## Cinnakun

I wish for a mom’s handmade apron in family!


----------



## Xdee

Cinnakun said:


> I wish for a mom’s handmade apron in family!


Hii I can grant this wish! I have a green floral one. Do you want it?


----------



## Cinnakun

Xdee said:


> Hii I can grant this wish! I have a green floral one. Do you want it?


Thank you for offering! I was just looking for the one with geese though. I appreciate it though!


----------



## Cnydaquil

i wish for cherry blossom petals


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

xSany said:


> I wish i had some Cherry blossom DIY. I've been trying to farm them all day but only managed to get a cherry blossom pond. Curse you BunnyDay!


I don't have any spare Diys but if you have the petals I  can craft any of the items you want!

	Post automatically merged: May 31, 2020



Reneezombie said:


> My wish is for different colored floor lights other than pink.
> 
> got a green one thanks!


I have orange,  red, purple and lt blue on me you can catalog and can order the rest if you want!


----------



## xSany

LilBabyDelirium said:


> I don't have any spare Diys but if you have the petals I  can craft any of the items you want!


Hey thank you so much for responding! I do have some some cherry petals, if you can craft some cherry blossoms lanterns for me i would appreciate that! =)


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

xSany said:


> Hey thank you so much for responding! I do have some some cherry petals, if you can craft some cherry blossoms lanterns for me i would appreciate that! =)


Shoot me a code and I'll be right there!


----------



## mistakenolive

MissMelody said:


> i wish for cherry blossom petals


I can get you a couple stacks, have a specific number in mind?


----------



## Cnydaquil

mistakenolive said:


> I can get you a couple stacks, have a specific number in mind?


no! i will pm you in a bit!


----------



## Xdee

My wish was granted by @noobie007 !!!Tysm!


----------



## Buffi

Xdee said:


> Hii everyone! I wish for a shell lamp diy/item


I can grant your wish 
Edit: sorry just saw you got your wish granted!


----------



## _Rainy_

LilBabyDelirium said:


> I have orange,  red, purple and lt blue on me you can catalog and can order the rest if you want!



sorry I’m just now seeing this, but I would love to catalog orange!


----------



## Peach_Jam

this is such a cute idea ♡ 
I wish for a hedge diy recipe ;;;v;;; I completely missed the nature day event and 
wasn't able to get it


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Peach_Jam said:


> this is such a cute idea ♡
> I wish for a hedge diy recipe ;;;v;;; I completely missed the nature day event and
> wasn't able to get it



Don't quote me on this, but I heard from others who also missed Nature Day that you can now get the Hedge DIY from Leif. I think you might have to buy some bush starts to get it, but that's what I've heard. Maybe give that a try since Leif is guaranteed to come once a week?


----------



## Xdee

Buffi said:


> I can grant your wish
> Edit: sorry just saw you got your wish granted!


Tysm for offering though!


----------



## Peach_Jam

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Don't quote me on this, but I heard from others who also missed Nature Day that you can now get the Hedge DIY from Leif. I think you might have to buy some bush starts to get it, but that's what I've heard. Maybe give that a try since Leif is guaranteed to come once a week?


ah I'll definitely try this! thank you (๑•ᴗ•๑)


----------



## eudialyte

This is a big wish to ask for, but I've been trying to collect a few emperor butterfly models for my island ;;

edit: got one from @Reneezombie, tysm!!


----------



## Meira

I wish for a couple of white streetlamps ><
GRANTED! 
Tysm *@LilBabyDelirium*


----------



## 22lexi

I wish for a café-curtain wall


----------



## Framfrais

Hedgehugs said:


> Why did it take me so long to notice this thread? I can say for sure I'm already in love with it.
> 
> If anyone has the Hibiscus Muumuu and Hibiscus Hairpin in all colors (I'll take any colors even if you don't have them all) I would be very thankful to have/catalog them. Thank you so much!
> 
> edit: Got all the hairpins! Thank you guys so much! Just looking for the Yellow Hibiscus Muumuu now.


Hey, if you still need the yellow Muumuu, my tailor shop is currently selling them, including the hairpins.


----------



## Hedgehugs

Framfrais said:


> Hey, if you still need the yellow Muumuu, my tailor shop is currently selling them, including the hairpins.



Ooh that's perfect   May I come right now? If so please DM me a dodo code!


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

Reneezombie said:


> sorry I’m just now seeing this, but I would love to catalog orange!


Not sure when you're usually on but send me a DM and we'll make it happen!





Meira said:


> I wish for a couple of white streetlamps ><


I am pretty sure I have two in storage, if not I can order and have them tomorrow. Send me a DM!


----------



## Oldtimer

I have already had one wish granted but am hoping someone can help me with this. I cataloged all of the diner sets but for some reason I’m missing the red diner mini table. I just want to catalog and will tip for the privilege, I’d truly appreciate it.


----------



## Pendragon1980

Oldtimer said:


> I have already had one wish granted but am hoping someone can help me with this. I cataloged all of the diner sets but for some reason I’m missing the red diner mini table. I just want to catalog and will tip for the privilege, I’d truly appreciate it.


I believe I have the red dining table. Can you walk me through what cataloging is I’m relatively new to the forum


----------



## Oldtimer

Pendragon1980 said:


> I believe I have the red dining table. Can you walk me through what cataloging is I’m relatively new to the forum


Cataloging is when you pick up an item and then immediately put it back down. Having it your pocket even for just a few seconds makes It available for you to order at a later time.

if you’ve got the red mini diner table, just let me know what you’d like as tip (hopefully, I’ll have it in stock).


----------



## Pendragon1980

Oldtimer said:


> Cataloging is when you pick up an item and then immediately put it back down. Having it your pocket even for just a few seconds makes It available for you to order at a later time.
> 
> if you’ve got the red mini diner table, just let me know what you’d like as tip (hopefully, I’ll have it in stock).


I’m looking for quite a few DYI if you have any especially the Ironwood?

Do I bring it to your island then?


----------



## Oldtimer

Pendragon1980 said:


> I’m looking for quite a few DYI if you have any especially the Ironwood?
> 
> Do I bring it to your island then?


Unfortunately, no ironwood but you are more than welcome to come see the extras I have. My nooks is also selling the brown surfboard if you are interested in that.


----------



## Rinpane

Cinnakun said:


> I wish for a mom’s handmade apron in family!


Hiyo, has your wish yet to come true? I ask as I can grant your wish~ ^^

I wish for a petal parasol! It’s my favourite out of the reorderable umbrellas I’m missing. Wish granted; thank you so much, @dindinisawr! ^^


----------



## soomi

Rinpane said:


> Hiyo, has your wish yet to come true? I ask as I can grant your wish~ ^^
> 
> I wish for a petal parasol! It’s my favourite out of the reorderable umbrellas I’m missing.


I have a petal parasol for you!


----------



## Pendragon1980

Oldtimer said:


> Unfortunately, no ironwood but you are more than welcome to come see the extras I have. My nooks is also selling the brown surfboard if you are interested in that.


All right send me your dodo code and I’ll be right over

I should warn you I only have about a half hour before I have to leave for work or we will have to delay this until tomorrow


----------



## Rinpane

dindinisawr said:


> I have a petal parasol for you!



Ah, thank you! I need to take care of something quickly but I’ll let you know when I can come get it(or when you can come to drop it off, whichever you prefer!)


----------



## soomi

Rinpane said:


> Ah, thank you! I need to take care of something quickly but I’ll let you know when I can come get it(or when you can come to drop it off, whichever you prefer!)


Take your time!! I can drop it off. My island is a hot mess right now


----------



## Cinnakun

Rinpane said:


> Hiyo, has your wish yet to come true? I ask as I can grant your wish~ ^^
> 
> I wish for a petal parasol! It’s my favourite out of the reorderable umbrellas I’m missing.


If you could grant it that would be incredible omg! I can give you a quilted one in return since I have extras, no charge  I’ll pm a dodo code


----------



## Rinpane

Cinnakun said:


> If you could grant it that would be incredible omg! I can give you a quilted one in return since I have extras, no charge  I’ll pm a dodo code


Yep, happy to help~ And thanks, that is kind of you!


----------



## _Rainy_

eudialyte said:


> This is a big wish to ask for, but I've been trying to collect a few emperor butterfly models for my island ;;


I currently have Flick on my Island. I can look out for some emperors later today. Or assuming you can order them on other Islands you are welcome to stop by.


----------



## eudialyte

Reneezombie said:


> I currently have Flick on my Island. I can look out for some emperors later today. Or assuming you can order them on other Islands you are welcome to stop by.


I currently haven’t caught any emperor butterflies myself today, but I’d be grateful if you looked our for them! Thank you!


----------



## sunset_succulent

my wish is to be able to catalogue both of the imperial dining tables! i really want a dim sum restaurant lol.

edit: wish... half granted? idk i still need the brown one. cheers.


----------



## _Rainy_

RubyandSapphire said:


> my wish is to be able to catalogue both of the imperial tables! i really want a dim sum restaurant lol.


I’ve got the red one if you’d like to catalog


----------



## sunset_succulent

Reneezombie said:


> I’ve got the red one if you’d like to catalog


totally! pm me?


----------



## Roxxy

If it’s the imperial low table I have blue and brown if you want to catalogue?


----------



## sunset_succulent

Roxy10 said:


> If it’s the imperial low table I have blue and brown if you want to catalogue?


sorry, i’ll need to edit that, i meant the dining table. thanks tho lol.


----------



## TortimerCrossing

Polilla said:


> Have you got it yet? I can craft one for u


I got one! Thanks so much


----------



## Bethboj

I wish for the iron garden table and chair DIY ️


----------



## happyabg

noobie007 said:


> My nooks sold a server today, I can let you catalog it let me know if you still need it


Yes I do still need it. I would love to catalog it.


----------



## noobie007

Bethboj said:


> I wish for the iron garden table and chair DIY



I have the chair!! you can have it, my bad, I have the wooden chair lol. sorry


----------



## Pendragon1980

I would love love love a Megacero tail.

it’s the very last fossil I need for the museum!
Edit: wish granted! Thank you!


----------



## Manon_Despoina

I would love to catalog the chain print loom (the one with the white and blue pattern on it) 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 3, 2020



MissMelody said:


> i wish for cherry blossom petals



I have 10, if you still want them?


----------



## Oldtimer

Manon_Despoina said:


> I would love to catalog the chain print loom (the one with the white and blue pattern on it)
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 3, 2020


The loom is customizable so you can change the woven material. However I have a loom that you can have and I’ll  change the fabric as well if you’d like. PM me if interested.


----------



## Manon_Despoina

Oldtimer said:


> The loom is customizable so you can change the woven material. However I have a loom that you can have and I’ll  change the fabric as well if you’d like. PM me if interested.



Oohh, I did not know that! Now I feel really stupid, because I already have a loom! I just thought it came in many variations, as so much else of the NH furniture -_- Thank you for offering though, really kind of you!


----------



## Oldtimer

Manon_Despoina said:


> Oohh, I did not know that! Now I feel really stupid, because I already have a loom! I just thought it came in many variations, as so much else of the NH furniture -_- Thank you for offering though, really kind of you!


Totally understand. I spent the longest time trying to find the beach towel in something other than the blue zigzag. And I’m still finding things that I had no idea were customizable, it’s probably one of the best things about this game.


----------



## Manon_Despoina

Oldtimer said:


> Totally understand. I spent the longest time trying to find the beach towel in something other than the blue zigzag. And I’m still finding things that I had no idea were customizable, it’s probably one of the best things about this game.



Okay, I really need a list of customizable Nook furniture! I assume way too often that only the DIYs are customizable. Also didn't know that about the beach towel :')


----------



## Opal

Wish granted <3


----------



## zetapsicq

Two things:

1. I love this community and this concept of fulfilling wishes! Brilliant! 

2. I wish for a cafe curtain wall. I am hoping someone can help and in return fulfill someone else's wish. Pay it forward.


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

RubyandSapphire said:


> sorry, i’ll need to edit that, i meant the dining table. thanks tho lol.


Did you ever get the brown one?


----------



## JellyBeans

Opal said:


> I wish for Sheldon's picture. Struggling to find this anywhere!


someone is selling one here! not quite granting a wish but I can give you the tbt so you get it for 'free'


----------



## Opal

JellyBeans said:


> someone is selling one here! not quite granting a wish but I can give you the tbt so you get it for 'free'


omg ty so much for telling me about this, have literally been searching for like 2 weeks!!!


----------



## Polilla

Bethboj said:


> I wish for the iron garden table and chair DIY


I have the iron garden chair for you if you haven’t got it yet


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

I wish for Katrina's, Gulliver's or Sable's posters... I have some other NPC/villager posters I can help grant for you


----------



## Hedgehugs

zetapsicq said:


> Two things:
> 
> 1. I love this community and this concept of fulfilling wishes! Brilliant!
> 
> 2. I wish for a cafe curtain wall. I am hoping someone can help and in return fulfill someone else's wish. Pay it forward.



If you're still looking I can give you my Cafe-curtain wall! Send me a dodo code and I'll try dropping it off asap.


----------



## zetapsicq

Hedgehugs said:


> If you're still looking I can give you my Cafe-curtain wall! Send me a dodo code and I'll try dropping it off asap.


Oh wow! That would be great! I will message you now.


----------



## Bethboj

Polilla said:


> I have the iron garden chair for you if you haven’t got it yet


Yes please! Will PM in about 15 mins when I’m done making dinner!!


----------



## Bellfont

I wish for the iron shelf diy or iron wall shelf diy I’ve been waiting since this game came out


----------



## zetapsicq

zetapsicq said:


> Two things:
> 
> 1. I love this community and this concept of fulfilling wishes! Brilliant!
> 
> 2. I wish for a cafe curtain wall. I am hoping someone can help and in return fulfill someone else's wish. Pay it forward.




WISH GRANTED!!!! Shout out to @*Hedgehugs*


----------



## sunset_succulent

LilBabyDelirium said:


> Did you ever get the brown one?


no not yet


----------



## pochacco

my wish is to catch some monarch butterflies in a southern hemisphere island or get some monarch models for my island :^]


----------



## Rokushi

My wish is to catalogue a white grand piano and some white Rattan furniture (particularly chair, table and stool). 

Edit: Wish granted! Thank you!


----------



## USN Peter

MyLifeIsCake said:


> I wish for Katrina's, Gulliver's or Sable's posters... I have some other NPC/villager posters I can help grant for you


I can give you Katrina and Gulliver's poster that I have!
Let me know if you still need them. =)

	Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020



Rokushi said:


> My wish is to catalogue a white grand piano and some white Rattan furniture (particularly chair, table and stool).


I have the following White Rattan furniture:
- End Table
- Low Table
- Waste Bin
- Vanity
- Stool
- Towel Basket

You are more than welcome to catalog them!


----------



## Bloobloop

i wish for lots of pink camellia starts! all the hydrangea bushes on my island bloomed and i realize i didn't like how vivid the colors of the flowers were aghh ;;

	Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020



Rokushi said:


> My wish is to catalogue a white grand piano and some white Rattan furniture (particularly chair, table and stool).


 i have a grand piano you can catalog!


----------



## Rokushi

USNPete said:


> I can give you Katrina and Gulliver's poster that I have!
> Let me know if you still need them. =)
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020
> 
> 
> I have the following White Rattan furniture:
> - End Table
> - Low Table
> - Waste Bin
> - Vanity
> - Stool
> - Towel Basket
> 
> You are more than welcome to catalog them!



Oh, thank you! Please feel free to PM me when you're free!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020




Bloobloop said:


> i have a grand piano you can catalog!



Thank you! Please let me know when you'd be available!


----------



## Adster

Bloobloop said:


> i wish for lots of pink camellia starts! all the hydrangea bushes on my island bloomed and i realize i didn't like how vivid the colors of the flowers were aghh ;;
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020
> 
> 
> i have a grand piano you can catalog!


Hey! If you’re still looking for the pink camellia starts, you’re in luck, Leif is selling them on my island atm if you wanna come over?


----------



## Oldtimer

Rokushi said:


> My wish is to catalogue a white grand piano and some white Rattan furniture (particularly chair, table and stool).


Hi, if you are still looking to catalog some of the white rattan, I can help you as I have the full set. Please PM me if interested.


----------



## Nefarious

Would like to throw another coin into the wishing well.

I’d love to pluck 10 Blue Roses to make a wreath for my new friend, Julian.


----------



## blazethehorse

aw what a cute thread!!

my wish is to catalogue a poncho coat!! ive been going crazy trying to find it and honestly im convinced its not even real ;v; any color is ok!!!

edit: i got one <3


----------



## Pendragon1980

I wish someone would let me catalog a rattan low table in brown so I can finish a little sitting area I’m working on.

additionally my sister sitting here asking if she can catalog a gas range in silver, white or black.

(I’m vacationing at her house and we both play ACNH)

Edited: Wish grantedx2 by GeeBrass! Thank you! And my sister thanks you


----------



## GEEBRASS

Pendragon1980 said:


> I wish someone would let me catalog a rattan low table in brown so I can finish a little sitting area I’m working on.
> 
> additionally my sister sitting here asking if she can catalog a gas range in silver, white or black.
> 
> (I’m vacationing at her house and we both play ACNH)



I believe I have both the rattan low table in brown and a silver gas range you could catalog! The range you might be able to keep. I'll log on and check for sure.

@Pendragon1980 Yep, I've got both! You can catalog the low table and keep the gas range!


----------



## Pendragon1980

GEEBRASS said:


> I believe I have both the rattan low table in brown and a silver gas range you could catalog! The range you might be able to keep. I'll log on and check for sure.
> 
> @Pendragon1980 Yep, I've got both! You can catalog the low table and keep the gas range!


All right send me your island code and I will come over for both! Can I give you anything in return?


----------



## GEEBRASS

Pendragon1980 said:


> All right send me your island code and I will come over for both! Can I give you anything in return?



Nope, nothing comes to mind just now! I'll PM you a code shortly!


----------



## Kelsey

I reeeeally have been looking for the cafe curtain wall. I'm also super low on iron and am struggling to find much, for some reason


----------



## Thomalk44

Kelsey said:


> I reeeeally have been looking for the cafe curtain wall. I'm also super low on iron and am struggling to find much, for some reason


I don't have the cafe curtain wall,but I am happy to give you some iron. I have quite a bit of it.


----------



## Kelsey

Thomalk44 said:


> I don't have the cafe curtain wall,but I am happy to give you some iron. I have quite a bit of it.



That would be awesome!! I'd be glad to pay you! I'll pm you


----------



## SarahSays

@Kelsey i recently came to own one. I can grant your wish 

EDIT: totally missed the beginners DIY package with the frying pan LOL. Thank you @Oldtimer


----------



## Kelsey

SarahSays said:


> @Kelsey i recently came to own one. I can grant your wish
> 
> I wish for a Frying Pan DIY! Been searching forever for one!



I actually JUST found one to buy from someone. But thank you so, so much for offering!


----------



## SarahSays

Kelsey said:


> I actually JUST found one to buy from someone. But thank you so, so much for offering!


If you’re sure! I wouldn’t charge! The offer stands iF it doesn’t work out


----------



## dino

NefariousKing said:


> Would like to throw another coin into the wishing well.
> 
> I’d love to pluck 10 Blue Roses to make a wreath for my new friend, Julian.



heya  i've got 10 picked blue roses for ya, if you still need


----------



## kazaf

Hello everyone,

I am collecting all the kimonos. If you have some or shops are selling, I would be grateful to buy or catalog off you. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Oldtimer

kazaf said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am collecting all the kimonos. If you have some or shops are selling, I would be grateful to buy or catalog off you.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Not sure if this what you are looking for but my Able’s is selling Chima jeogori today in five colors. Let me know if interested.


----------



## minimoon

MyLifeIsCake said:


> I wish for Katrina's, Gulliver's or Sable's posters... I have some other NPC/villager posters I can help grant for you


I can get you Sable's but I'll have to scan her and order it and I don't TT. Let me know though and I'll start the process!

I'm wishing for an autumn/fall train set right now - even just to catalogue it would be great.


----------



## serudesu

minimoon said:


> I'm wishing for an autumn/fall train set right now - even just to catalogue it would be great.


Hey! I can grab that for you, but I don't TT. So I'll have to message you tomorrow. Let me know if that's okay~ n-n


----------



## Bloobloop

i wish to catalog/have any of the faux shearling coats, faux shearling boots, or poncho coats!

edit: wish granted by @USNPete, thanks!


----------



## USN Peter

Bloobloop said:


> i wish to catalog/have any of the faux shearling coats, faux shearling boots, or poncho coats!


Ables store on my island is selling full Faux sets today.
You are more than welcome to come and shop!


----------



## minimoon

serudesu said:


> Hey! I can grab that for you, but I don't TT. So I'll have to message you tomorrow. Let me know if that's okay~ n-n


That would be amazing! I'm going to be out all day tomorrow but maybe in the late afternoon/evening or the next day if you're available. Thanks so much!


----------



## serudesu

minimoon said:


> That would be amazing! I'm going to be out all day tomorrow but maybe in the late afternoon/evening or the next day if you're available. Thanks so much!



Yep no problem! 
Just shoot my a DM with your dodo when you're ready n-n


----------



## Bloobloop

USNPete said:


> Ables store on my island is selling full Faux sets today.
> You are more than welcome to come and shop!



ahh omg i'd love to come and grab some faux fur stuff! pm me whenever you're ready ^^


----------



## USN Peter

Bloobloop said:


> ahh omg i'd love to come and grab some faux fur stuff! pm me whenever you're ready ^^


DM w/code Sent!


----------



## AccfSally

I wish for a copper color simple panel ( or at least catalog it).








						Nook Exchange
					

Organize your Animal Crossing catalog and make wishlists to share with friends!




					nook.exchange


----------



## Oldtimer

AccfSally said:


> I wish for a copper color simple panel ( or at least catalog it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nook Exchange
> 
> 
> Organize your Animal Crossing catalog and make wishlists to share with friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nook.exchange


You can catalog the whole set and then some here:
https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...niture-sets-and-150-posters-available.527597/

She has closed for a bit but typically takes people for the next five hours or so. And she doesn’t charge to visit either.


----------



## _Rainy_

kazaf said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am collecting all the kimonos. If you have some or shops are selling, I would be grateful to buy or catalog off you.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I have the Junihitoe Kimono you can catalog if you don’t have it yet.


----------



## kazaf

Reneezombie said:


> I have the Junihitoe Kimono you can catalog if you don’t have it yet.



Thank you, I have the Junihitoe. Thanks for your offer.


----------



## elo-chan

Wish granted <3


----------



## Oldtimer

elo-chan said:


> I'd really love some brown street lamps. Looking to replace all my black ones ;w;


I may be able to help on this request. I’ll PM you.


----------



## Pendragon1980

My sister is wishing for a trex tail and head. She’s been good with me with trading so help me make her wish.


----------



## aericell

Pendragon1980 said:


> My sister is wishing for a trex tail and head. She’s been good with me with trading so help me make her wish.


Hi! I’ve got those for her if you still need


----------



## Pendragon1980

LOEY said:


> Hi! I’ve got those for her if you still need


Sure do! Do you want anything for them?


----------



## aericell

Pendragon1980 said:


> Sure do! Do you anything for them?


No need! Are you available now?


----------



## Pendragon1980

LOEY said:


> No need! Are you available now?


Yes, sis is available once she gets back from a mystery island.


----------



## aericell

Pendragon1980 said:


> Yes, sis is available once she gets back from a mystery island.


Alright, just PM me with a code


----------



## Xdee

I wish for zen stone diy or the item for my remodeling


----------



## Pendragon1980

Xdee said:


> I wish for zen stone diy or the item for my remodeling


I don’t have the DIY To give but i could make you some!


----------



## Xdee

Pendragon1980 said:


> I don’t have the DIY To give but i could make you some!


That would be great! I can provide the materials if you can let me know what is needed


----------



## Pendragon1980

Xdee said:


> That would be great! I can provide the materials if you can let me know what is needed


 30 stone x how many you need


----------



## biksoka

I wish to catalog the NPC posters (someone correct me if I'm wrong but you can order these after you catalog?)


----------



## _Rainy_

biksoka said:


> I wish to catalog the NPC posters (someone correct me if I'm wrong but you can order these after you catalog?)


I have a ton you can catolog, but would have to order some of them and wait for tomorrow.


----------



## biksoka

Reneezombie said:


> I have a ton you can catolog, but would have to order some of them and wait for tomorrow.


That would be awesome - thank you so much. Do you want anything for them?


----------



## _Rainy_

biksoka said:


> That would be awesome - thank you so much. Do you want anything for them?


No I don’t want anything for them. I’ll put in a list of the ones I have.
Sanrio (all), Jack, Nat, Pelly, Pete, Phineas, Phyllis, Porter, Redd, Reese, Resetti, Sable, Saharah, Shrunk, Timmy, Tommy, Tom Nook, Tortimer, Villager, Wendell, Zipper.


----------



## biksoka

Reneezombie said:


> No I don’t want anything for them. I’ll put in a list of the ones I have.
> Sanrio (all), Jack, Nat, Pelly, Pete, Phineas, Phyllis, Porter, Redd, Reese, Resetti, Sable, Saharah, Shrunk, Timmy, Tommy, Tom Nook, Tortimer, Villager, Wendell, Zipper.


I have the Sanrio ones currently, would love to catalog all the NPCs you have. Thank you so much!


----------



## USN Peter

@biksoka, I have Katrina's poster if you wish to catalog her poster.


----------



## biksoka

USNPete said:


> @biksoka, I have Katrina's poster if you wish to catalog her poster.


Yes please, PM when you're free?


----------



## _Rainy_

biksoka said:


> I have the Sanrio ones currently, would love to catalog all the NPCs you have. Thank you so much!


 I have a lot of them in my storage, but I’m willing to TT to get the other half after I go Island hopping later to find a new villager. I’ll send you a pm tomorrow.


----------



## serudesu

biksoka said:


> I wish to catalog the NPC posters (someone correct me if I'm wrong but you can order these after you catalog?)


I have a friend who you can catalog posters from and she has a shop, let me PM her catalog page to you~ ^.^


----------



## little10

wishing for a serving cart in white and/or simple kettle in white ;-; seems like no one has them..


----------



## Oldtimer

little10 said:


> wishing for a serving cart in white and/or simple kettle in white ;-; seems like no one has them..


I can order the cart in white and silver and the simple kettle in white. I don’t know if there is a color variation on the cart that is just white.

I was just going offline when I saw this, so I’m going to order these items but if you find them from someone else that is fine. I’m in the eastern US but it appears we may have a little overlap in our hours to exchange these items. If you want them, please PM me. Again if you find them from someone else that is okay with me as I have a lot of decorating to do on my island and am sure to find a place for them.

Regards.


----------



## little10

Oldtimer said:


> I can order the cart in white and silver and the simple kettle in white. I don’t know if there is a color variation on the cart that is just white.
> 
> I was just going offline when I saw this, so I’m going to order these items but if you find them from someone else that is fine. I’m in the eastern US but it appears we may have a little overlap in our hours to exchange these items. If you want them, please PM me. Again if you find them from someone else that is okay with me as I have a lot of decorating to do on my island and am sure to find a place for them.
> 
> Regards.



aww thank you so much!! oh i didn’t know there were 2 whites as well. i was looking for the white/white! 

it’s morning where i live and the day just started so i guess i’ll keep my eyes open for the day and before i sleep, i’ll pm you!! thank you!!


----------



## Katzenjammer

This thread is an absolutely wonderful idea!! 
I wish for a white Beekeeper's Hive and the Garden Wagon!

_*Edit: My first wish was granted thanks to the incredible and awesomely sweet, @that-writergirl !! Thank you so so much for making some bee hives for me and customizing them! My second wish has been fulfilled by the amazingly kind, @dindinisawr and the very thoughtful, @pjmoon !! Thank you all so very much for your kindness and making my wishes come true!   *_


----------



## that-writergirl

Lori377 said:


> This thread is an absolutely wonderful idea! I wish for a white Beekeeper's Hive and a white Garden Wagon <3
> I only hope I'm able to help other people's wishes come true too


Hello again! I think the beekeeper’s hive is a customization option on the diy. I’m happy to craft some for you! I can give you 2 with the materials I have, and I’m happy to make more if you have the materials (5 wood, 3 wasps nests, 4 customization kits.)


----------



## Katzenjammer

that-writergirl said:


> Hello again! I think the beekeeper’s hive is a customization option on the diy. I’m happy to craft some for you! I can give you 2 with the materials I have, and I’m happy to make more if you have the materials (5 wood, 3 wasps nests, 4 customization kits.)


Oh yes that would be awesome! I don't mind providing mats at all! Let me know when a good time is for you and thank you so much!


----------



## that-writergirl

Lori377 said:


> Oh yes that would be awesome! I don't mind providing mats at all! Let me know when a good time is for you and thank you so much!


Great! PMing you the code now.


----------



## wilky

Which wishes are still open? I love getting to grant wishes!

My current *impossible* wish is a nova star DIY  lol I got some crafted but its like an addiction and celeste refuses to give it to me


----------



## soomi

Lori377 said:


> This thread is an absolutely wonderful idea! I wish for a white Beekeeper's Hive and a white Garden Wagon <3
> I only hope I'm able to help other people's wishes come true too


I have an extra garden wagon diy if you want it!


----------



## Katzenjammer

dindinisawr said:


> I have an extra garden wagon diy if you want it!


*GASP!!* Really???!! I would LOVE that thank you SO so so much!! Squeee! lol!


----------



## soomi

Lori377 said:


> *GASP!!* Really???!! I would LOVE that thank you SO so so much!! Squeee! lol!


Of course!! Dm me when you’re ready to trade  My gates are still open atm.


----------



## happyabg

My wish would be to catalog the following items of clothing as my Able Sisters never seems to have them:

Letter Jacket (all colors)
Hip wrap shirt (all colors)
guayabera shirt (all colors)


----------



## kevindamico91

I'm working on an egyptian themed area, but Gulliver seems to hate me and he only gives me clothes, so my wish would be to have  pyramids or sphinges

Wish granted by @AccfSally - Thanks again for your help


----------



## AccfSally

kevindamico91 said:


> I'm working on an egyptian themed area, but Gulliver seems to hate me and he only gives me clothes, so my wish would be to have  pyramids or sphinges



I have both of those and I don't want them.
You can have them for free.


----------



## kevindamico91

AccfSally said:


> I have both of those and I don't want them.
> You can have them for free.


Seriously? I'm so happy ^_^ I'm writing to you via PM


----------



## carackobama

I wish for any of the mush furniture, especially the table, log or parasol <3


----------



## xTech

carackobama said:


> I wish for any of the mush furniture, especially the table, log or parasol <3


I know all the mush recipes and have got quite a few spare mushrooms, what would you like?


----------



## carackobama

xTech said:


> I know all the mush recipes and have got quite a few spare mushrooms, what would you like?



that’s so kind of you! I’m most in need of the table and log right now so either of those!


----------



## Oldtimer

little10 said:


> aww thank you so much!! oh i didn’t know there were 2 whites as well. i was looking for the white/white!
> 
> it’s morning where i live and the day just started so i guess i’ll keep my eyes open for the day and before i sleep, i’ll



Good morning! Both the cart and kettle are in. If you would like either/both, please PM me.

Thanks.


----------



## dreamcrossing

i wish for any variant of the mush lamp! i'm currently trying to transform a part of my island into a fairy forest and it's not looking as magical without any glowy, sparkly tall mushrooms...


----------



## xTech

dreamcrossing said:


> i wish for any variant of the mush lamp! i'm currently trying to transform a part of my island into a fairy forest and it's not looking as magical without any glowy, sparkly tall mushrooms...


How many would you like?


----------



## dreamcrossing

xTech said:


> How many would you like?



ah would it really be okay to ask for more than one??  you are too kind..!! maybe 5 if that's not too much to ask ><?


----------



## xTech

dreamcrossing said:


> ah would it really be okay to ask for more than one??  you are too kind..!! maybe 5 if that's not too much to ask ><?


Haha that's fine, this just helps me clear up space in my storage anyway    will pm you once everything is crafted!


----------



## Polilla

happyabg said:


> My wish would be to catalog the following items of clothing as my Able Sisters never seems to have them:
> 
> Letter Jacket (all colors)
> Hip wrap shirt (all colors)
> guayabera shirt (all colors)


Hello, I can somewhat kind of grant that wish, I have 3 colors of the jacket and a blue guayabera


----------



## Manon_Despoina

happyabg said:


> My wish would be to catalog the following items of clothing as my Able Sisters never seems to have them:
> 
> Letter Jacket (all colors)
> Hip wrap shirt (all colors)
> guayabera shirt (all colors)



Hey! My Able Sisters sells the guayabera shirt (and all its variations, of course!) today! If you want, you can stop by? I can also buy them and bring them to you, whichever you prefer  If you see this too late: I am going to buy them anyway so in any case you can have them!

************

I wish to catalog the brown/white hammock and/or the light brown/white hammock 

Partially granted by @Polilla <3


----------



## effluo

I adore this thread. I almost feel guilty wishing for something..

I’d love to be able to catalog the antique set in black. I’d love some mush lamps lamps.
.
.
Got most of my wish granted by Terrabull! Thank you so much!


----------



## Polilla

Manon_Despoina said:


> Hey! My Able Sisters sells the guayabera shirt (and all its variations, of course!) today! If you want, you can stop by? I can also buy them and bring them to you, whichever you prefer  If you see this too late: I am going to buy them anyway so in any case you can have them!
> 
> ************
> 
> I wish to catalog the brown/white hammock and/or the light brown/white hammock


Hi, I have the light Brown hammock, the fabric you Can customize i think


----------



## Manon_Despoina

Polilla said:


> Hi, I have the light Brown hammock, the fabric you Can customize i think



Cool! Can I catalog it from you? What do you want for it?


----------



## Polilla

Manon_Despoina said:


> Cool! Can I catalog it from you? What do you want for it?


Oh nothing, is a wish, remember?


----------



## PugLovex

this seems so cool!

i wish for a mush lamp


----------



## happyabg

Polilla said:


> Hello, I can somewhat kind of grant that wish, I have 3 colors of the jacket and a blue guayabera


I'd love to catalog the jackets and I'll get the shirts from the person below. Thanks so much.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 8, 2020



Manon_Despoina said:


> Hey! My Able Sisters sells the guayabera shirt (and all its variations, of course!) today! If you want, you can stop by? I can also buy them and bring them to you, whichever you prefer  If you see this too late: I am going to buy them anyway so in any case you can have them!
> 
> ************
> 
> I wish to catalog the brown/white hammock and/or the light brown/white hammock


I can come by and buy them or just catalog. It's up to you.


----------



## kewpiecorgi

happyabg said:


> My wish would be to catalog the following items of clothing as my Able Sisters never seems to have them:
> 
> Letter Jacket (all colors)
> Hip wrap shirt (all colors)
> guayabera shirt (all colors)


I have all 3 hip-wrap shirts!  You can catalog them from me. PM me!


----------



## Terrabull

Couldn't think of a wish for a while, then realized I haven't found my trademark fire shirt yet.  So I wish for a fire (flame, blaze?  dunno the actual wording) shirt.
EDIT: My wish was coincidentally granted by *effluo.*


I know it's not exactly the same as this thread, but can I wish to giveaway something?  I wish someone would come and take some of my extra hybrid cosmos, roses, panseys, mums, tulips or hyacythns.  (I don't like throwing them out.)

	Post automatically merged: Jun 8, 2020



effluo said:


> I adore this thread. I almost feel guilty wishing for something..
> 
> I’d love to be able to catalog the antique set in black. I’d love some mush lamps lamps and 2 ironwood dressers as well.
> 
> Also is the magic rug from Saharah orderable? Please let me catalog it if it is. <3


I have a DIY for the Ironwood dresser, and the magic rug is orderable, I can give you mine and order a new one.
Let me know if you still want these.


----------



## happyabg

happyabg said:


> My wish would be to catalog the following items of clothing as my Able Sisters never seems to have them:
> 
> Letter Jacket (all colors)
> Hip wrap shirt (all colors)
> guayabera shirt (all colors)



Wish partially granted due to misunderstanding....thanks to all.

Still looking for Letter Jackets (all colors). Others successfully granted.


----------



## justalittlemad

My wish is for the mush lamp diy. I went through the entire mushroom season and never got it.


----------



## Quinni

Wish granted by @Lycheee 
Tysm


----------



## Nefarious

Terrabull said:


> I know it's not exactly the same as this thread, but can I wish to giveaway something?  I wish someone would come and take some of my extra hybrid cosmos, roses, panseys, mums, tulips or hyacythns.  (I don't like throwing them out.)



What color cosmos and hyacinths are they if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## elo-chan

I wish for a yellow butterfly model! ><


----------



## Lycheee

Quinni said:


> I wish for a lattice fence diy...I have yet to find someone who has it and it goes great with cafe designs! I hope to grant others wishes as well


heyo if you still need the lattice DIY I have an extra! If you want just drop by I have my gates open  )


----------



## Peach_Jam

happyabg said:


> Wish partially granted due to misunderstanding....thanks to all.
> 
> Still looking for Letter Jackets (all colors) and Guayabera shirts (all colors)


I have the guayabera shirt in red for you to keep ^-^

	Post automatically merged: Jun 8, 2020

I wish to catalog:
modern office chair (black)
Chessboard (black)
edit: forgot to say, wish granted by @Oldtimer ^-^


----------



## Hedgehugs

I wish for some out of season (preferably white/pink azalea but I'm not gonna be picky with wishes) bushes that have fully grown. Thanks!


----------



## Quinni

Lycheee said:


> heyo if you still need the lattice DIY I have an extra! If you want just drop by I have my gates open  )


Omg no way I'll be over in a minute, is there anything you wanted?


----------



## Oldtimer

Peach_Jam said:


> I have the guayabera shirt in red for you to keep ^-^
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 8, 2020
> 
> I wish to catalog:
> modern office chair (black)
> Chessboard (black)


I have the chessboard in black for you to catalog.


----------



## Peach_Jam

Oldtimer said:


> I have the chessboard in black for you to catalog.


awesome ^-^ would you like anything in return?


----------



## Oldtimer

Peach_Jam said:


> awesome ^-^ would you like anything in return?


No but thank you for offering. Do you want to come to my island?


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

Quinni said:


> I wish for a lattice fence diy...I have yet to find someone who has it and it goes great with cafe designs! I hope to grant others wishes as well


My miles dont have the diy today, but I'd be happy to make you a stack of 50 to get you started while waiting for the DIY? Nvm it was granted?


----------



## Peach_Jam

Oldtimer said:


> No but thank you for offering. Do you want to come to my island?


yes please  thank you!


----------



## happyabg

Peach_Jam said:


> I have the guayabera shirt in red for you to keep ^-^
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 8, 2020
> 
> I wish to catalog:
> modern office chair (black)
> Chessboard (black)


Sorry I updated my last post.


----------



## Lady Black

I wish for a mixer c:

	Post automatically merged: Jun 8, 2020



Hedgehugs said:


> I wish for some out of season (preferably white/pink azalea but I'm not gonna be picky with wishes) bushes that have fully grown. Thanks!


Do you still need pink azalea? I have a few bushes and seeds that you can have ~


----------



## Peach_Jam

Lady Black said:


> I wish for a mixer c:
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 8, 2020
> 
> 
> Do you still need pink azalea? I have a few bushes and seeds that you can have ~


I have all variations of the mixer ^^ lmk which you need!


----------



## Lady Black

Peach_Jam said:


> I have all variations of the mixer ^^ lmk which you need!


I would love to have the bananas or strawberry one please!


----------



## Peach_Jam

Lady Black said:


> I would love to have the bananas or strawberry one please!


sure, I'll get you both c:
pm me a dodo when you're ready!


----------



## DeltaLoraine

I wish for a single blue pansy. Just one so I can breed a few for the small rainbow I'm creating in my garden. (I'm usually pretty good with making hybrids, but I can't get one for the life of me   oof)


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

DeltaLoraine said:


> I wish for a single blue pansy. Just one so I can breed a few for the small rainbow I'm creating in my garden. (I'm usually pretty good with making hybrids, but I can't get one for the life of me   oof)


I have two I have no plans for so I can just give you both. ^-^


----------



## DeltaLoraine

fallenchaoskitten said:


> I have two I have no plans for so I can just give you both. ^-^


Aww that would be incredible!! Thank you so much!


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

Eh what the heck.  I haven't made a wish in a good long time and I have been granting when I can so I'll aim for the fences with this one.  I would be happy with any of my dreamies but I'm short on Nmt or tbt (every time I make an offer someone outbids me). I would love to have Judy, Sherb, Ankha, or Julia. I know some of those are super popular so it's a major long shot but that's what a wish is. <3


EDIT: POSSIBLY WISH GRANTED,  just working it out with Bethboj for Ankha. Thank you to fallenchaoskitten, if things don't work out I'll hit you up! <3


----------



## Pendragon1980

I’m still waiting to find the dark Lilly  wreath DIY but in the meantime I’d love if someone could make me the wreath.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

LilBabyDelirium said:


> Eh what the heck.  I haven't made a wish in a good long time and I have been granting when I can so I'll aim for the fences with this one.  I would be happy with any of my dreamies but I'm short on Nmt or tbt (every time I make an offer someone outbids me). I would love to have Judy, Sherb, Ankha, or Julia. I know some of those are super popular so it's a major long shot but that's what a wish is. <3


... 2 things.
1. do you TT?
3. would you be able to get an open plot in roughly 4-5 days?
I have Ankha's amiibo and I think I need to invite her 1 more time before I can get her in? 

Either way I could get her in and back out in about 5 days. I don't TT nor do I have another other amiibo built up to get her into boxes within a couple days. I also wouldn't be able to hold her for very long because the next villager I was going to work on is someone for my cycle thread... Which can be the villager I kick Ankha out with can be the villager for the cycle thread (since the "winner" of that contest isn't set to start have their pick to move into til the 15th) so it would work out ok.


----------



## Xcourt560x

Pendragon1980 said:


> I’m still waiting to find the dark Lilly  wreath DIY but in the meantime I’d love if someone could make me the wreath, I could even provide the lilies


I can craft u one. Have the lillies and a crafting table ready. Pm me dodo code when u want me to drop by.


----------



## Pendragon1980

Xcourt560x said:


> I can craft u one. Have the lillies and a crafting table ready. Pm me dodo code when u want me to drop by.


You know what I have to retract that I don’t have enough black lilies, I only have four


----------



## Xcourt560x

Pendragon1980 said:


> You know what I have to retract that I don’t have enough black lilies, I only have four


Ok np. If I had the lillies I’d craft it for u anyway. But I don’t, maybe edit ur post someone might be able to help


----------



## justalittlemad

Pendragon1980 said:


> You know what I have to retract that I don’t have enough black lilies, I only have four


I have a garden of black lilies. I take lunch from work in just over 3 hours. If you need them for crafting still, I will gladly allow you to come through and harvest what you need.


----------



## Pendragon1980

justalittlemad said:


> I have a garden of black lilies. I take lunch from work in just over 3 hours. If you need them for crafting still, I will gladly allow you to come through and harvest what you need.


Thank you so much I’ll be here as long as the above poster is OK waiting that long


----------



## Xcourt560x

Pendragon1980 said:


> Thank you so much I’ll be here as long as the above poster is OK waiting that long


Oh nice! Yeah PM me whenever u get the lillies from justalittlemad. I’ll be avaliable for most of the day .


----------



## CaveGirl

I wish for the moon


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

CaveGirl said:


> I wish for the moon


I can craft you one! Are you online now? Just send a message!


----------



## Pendragon1980

Xcourt560x said:


> Oh nice! Yeah PM me whenever u get the lillies from justalittlemad. I’ll be avaliable for most of the day .


I got those lilies I have to make a quick order from Nooks for my sister and I can bring them over


----------



## Xcourt560x

Pendragon1980 said:


> I got those lilies I have to make a quick order from Nooks for my sister and I can bring them over


Sure thing just pm me when ur ready


----------



## Pendragon1980

Xcourt560x said:


> Sure thing just pm me when ur ready


Whenever you are

Wish granted by X Court! Thank you!


----------



## Arckaniel

Hi I'm back with another wish! I wish for another lucky cat, can't seem to find one in Nook's Cranny lol


----------



## Polilla

Arckaniel said:


> Hi I'm back with another wish! I wish for another lucky cat, can't seem to find one in Nook's Cranny lol


I don’t have the lucky cat, just wanted to say that is an item from Gulliver, I spent weeks searching for it at nooks until someone told me   , still haven’t got it


----------



## Pendragon1980

I am throwing it out there that I would like a brown preferably or black phone box. I could trade or pay if needed


----------



## Bloobloop

i wish for a poncho coat in any color!


----------



## ameliajade26

Bloobloop said:


> i wish for a poncho coat in any color!


I have all 4 colours you can catalog if you wanted?


----------



## Bloobloop

ameliajade26 said:


> I have all 4 colours you can catalog if you wanted?



that would be amazing! send me a dodo whenever you're ready ^^


----------



## Imbri

Pendragon1980 said:


> I am throwing it out there that I would like a brown preferably or black phone box. I could trade or pay if needed


I can get you a brown phone box, but I won't be able to deliver it until tomorrow.


----------



## Pendragon1980

Imbri said:


> I can get you a brown phone box, but I won't be able to deliver it until tomorrow.


That works out perfectly because I am actually at work at the moment so I can check the forums but I don’t have my switch. (Evening shift nurse) Message me when you’re available tomorrow


----------



## Pinkshade

I wish for a shell fountain! ^^
Wish was granted! Thank you!


----------



## wilky

Pinkshade said:


> I wish for a shell fountain! ^^


I should have an extra DIY if not I can craft one!


----------



## Pinkshade

wilky said:


> I should have an extra DIY if not I can craft one!


Thank you so much!


----------



## wilky

Pinkshade said:


> Thank you so much!


Is that the only shell diy you need? I have the rug and partition as well!


----------



## Pinkshade

wilky said:


> Is that the only shell diy you need? I have the rug and partition as well!


I don’t have any shell DIY, I just happened to see the fountain visiting an island and really liked it so it’s the only one I was looking for ^^


----------



## AtomicNyx

This is probably a long shot, but I'm wishing for a mush lamp DIY. My island theme is magical/fantasy and I really would love to craft them whenever I find a new place for them around my island. But some of the prices I've seen, are so far out of my reach


----------



## Arckaniel

Ohhh yes I know it's from Gulliver lol what I meant by Nook's Cranny is the forum here ahahahaha yeah it's hard to get it from Gulliver, all he gives me are clothing ones


----------



## Imbri

I wish for a passionate or laid-back gnome. I'm creating a Council of Gnomes, and those are the last two I need.

*Edit: wish granted. Thank you, @SarahSays *


----------



## SarahSays

Imbri said:


> I wish for a passionate or laid-back gnome. I'm creating a Council of Gnomes, and those are the last two I need.


Hi there! I have all the gnomes, aside from the Rebel (black) one on-hand  You can catalog them! Do you need any other styles?


----------



## Imbri

SarahSays said:


> Hi there! I have all the gnomes, aside from the Rebel (black) one on-hand  You can catalog them! Do you need any other styles?



That would be wonderful! I only need those two.

Would you like to catalog the rebel in return?


----------



## SarahSays

Imbri said:


> That would be wonderful! I only need those two.
> 
> Would you like to catalog the rebel in return?


I have the rebel cataloged, just not using him at the moment! Thank you anyway! Someone is on my island rn, but I’ll DM you in a bit!


----------



## Nefarious

I wish to visit a Leif selling White Azaleas starts. Did not anticipated still needing some after the season changed. > <


----------



## Tinkeringbell

NefariousKing said:


> I wish to visit a Leif selling White Azaleas starts. Did not anticipated still needing some after the season changed. > <



I don't have Leif, but I have 7 white azalea starts still in my storage that I have no use for right now. You can have those, perhaps it helps


----------



## Opal

NefariousKing said:


> I wish to visit a Leif selling White Azaleas starts. Did not anticipated still needing some after the season changed. > <


I've got 3 spare white azalea starts in my storage too if u need more.


----------



## Polilla

NefariousKing said:


> I wish to visit a Leif selling White Azaleas starts. Did not anticipated still needing some after the season changed. > <


Hi, I don’t have Leif but I think I have some start bags left, I’m visiting an Island now but will pm you when I come back with what I have stored


----------



## Nefarious

@Tinkeringbell @Opal @Polilla

Thank you all so much! I only need about a stack worth. I should be online on and off today. Shoot me a message whenever you’re available.


----------



## Polilla

NefariousKing said:


> @Tinkeringbell @Opal @Polilla
> 
> Thank you all so much! I only need about a stack worth. I should be online on and off today. Shoot me a message whenever you’re available.


I have 5 starts


----------



## justalittlemad

Alright. This may be a long shot, but I wish for two fake valiant statues to complete my entranceway.


----------



## Jules

I wish for a customizable hammock for my reading area (WIP)! <3


----------



## Oldtimer

Jules said:


> I wish for a customizable hammock for my reading area (WIP)! <3


Do you have a base color in mind? I have a pink one one hand but think I cataloged the other colors. Will need to turn my game back on to verify.


----------



## Jules

Oldtimer said:


> Do you have a base color in mind? I have a pink one one hand but think I cataloged the other colors. Will need to turn my game back on to verify.


I'm hoping for a light wood, dark wood, or natural wood colour.


----------



## Oldtimer

Jules said:


> I'm hoping for a light wood, dark wood, or natural wood colour.


The pool beds are wood but the hammocks are a metal frame look in various colors. I have all three colors of pool bed on hand but would have to order the hammocks.

Edit: Maybe I’ve just been seeing the hammocks as metal frame instead of wood. Regardless, I would have to order. Do you have a preference on color as I have all cataloged.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

Oldtimer said:


> The pool beds are wood but the hammocks are a metal frame look in various colors. I have all three colors of pool bed on hand but would have to order the hammocks.
> 
> Edit: Maybe I’ve just been seeing the hammocks as metal frame instead of wood. Regardless, I would have to order. Do you have a preference on color as I have all cataloged.


There are 7 frame color variations that do consist of brown and light brown. I suppose in use, those do look more wooden than metal.


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

a long shot, but I wish for being able to visit Redd when he has a twinkling painting available 


*wish granted by @Midna64 thank you so much   *


----------



## aericell

I wish to buy white hyacinth seeds at someone's Nook's pleeease

Wish granted by @Xcourt560x


----------



## anothermeli101

I know this may be a bit much to ask but I would like to have beautiful statue (fake or not it doesn't matter). I restarted my island to make a Greek island and Greek mythology themed island. So I'm on the hunt for Greek looking items. I totally understand if it's too much to ask. 

 My wish has been granted! Thank you so much LilBabyDelirium!


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

anothermeli101 said:


> I know this may be a bit much to ask but I would like to have beautiful statue (fake or not it doesn't matter). I restarted my island to make a Greek island and Greek mythology themed island. So I'm on the hunt for Greek looking items. I totally understand if it's too much to ask.


I can get you a fake one! Send me a message!


----------



## Kirbyz

The only thing I'd wish for is a microphone stand so my villagers can sing. I don't know if we need a radio as well, but Nook's Cranny is never selling those at our island :c

Wish granted! Thank you so much @LilBabyDelirium


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

Kirbyz said:


> The only thing I'd wish for is a microphone stand so my villagers can sing. I don't know if we need a radio as well, but Nook's Cranny is never selling those at our island :c


If you can wait until tomorrow,  I've ordered you one.


----------



## Kirbyz

LilBabyDelirium said:


> If you can wait until tomorrow,  I've ordered you one.


Thank you so much!! Is there anything you'd like? c:


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

Kirbyz said:


> Thank you so much!! Is there anything you'd like? c:


Nope.  This is all about doing something nice for someone else for no reward.   

I'm CST and usually get up at around 9am. I'll shoot a message when I'm up and around.


----------



## RedRum2514

I wish for one beautiful statues (fake or not) or some mush lamps  thank you @justalittlemad for the statue!
Thank you @ectofeature  for the mush lamps!!


----------



## justalittlemad

MaddisonGamer6 said:


> I wish for two beautiful statues (fake or not) or some mush lamps


I have one beautiful statue. Pretty sure it's fake.


----------



## RedRum2514

justalittlemad said:


> I have one beautiful statue. Pretty sure it's fake.


Thanks, if your available now I can send you a dodo code?


----------



## justalittlemad

MaddisonGamer6 said:


> Thanks, if your available now I can send you a dodo code?


I just need to log back on but feel free to send the code and I'll run over for you really quick.


----------



## Melissanoelle

*Wish granted!! *I wish for a changing room (preferably brown, but honestly I’ll take any color) ☺ This is so lovely. I’ll keep looking to see if I can grant someone else’s!


----------



## wilky

Melissanoelle said:


> I wish for a changing room (preferably brown, but honestly I’ll take any color) ☺ This is so lovely. I’ll keep looking to see if I can grant someone else’s!


I've got one!


----------



## Morningowl

never mind someone beat me too


----------



## Melissanoelle

wilky said:


> I've got one!


Omg that would be great! Would you like me to go to your island or do you want to come to mine? ☺

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020



Morningowl said:


> never mind someone beat me too


Thank you for being so kind


----------



## duckyducky

Hi umm I'm wishing for a stonehenge C:

Granted by @Platinum72 c:


----------



## Platinum72

duckyducky said:


> Hi umm I'm wishing for a stonehenge C:


Hey! I have one for you whenever you’re available.


----------



## duckyducky

Omg you’re awesome!! I am available whenever ~

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



Platinum72 said:


> Hey! I have one for you whenever you’re available.


----------



## Platinum72

duckyducky said:


> Omg you’re awesome!! I am available whenever ~
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020


Hey I just woke up. PM me a dodo code!


----------



## Jillenium

wish granted! Thanks!   ...I am wishing for a purple hyacinth light diy pretty please.....ooh and some purple hyacinths would be good to lol. Thanks so much


----------



## Masenkochick

I am wishing for the mixer in “strawberries”


----------



## ectofeature

MaddisonGamer6 said:


> I wish for one beautiful statues (fake or not) or some mush lamps  thank you @justalittlemad for the statue!


Hi I can craft you some Mush lamps


----------



## RedRum2514

ectofeature said:


> Hi I can craft you some Mush lamps ☺


That would be great, thank you!


----------



## minimoon

Masenkochick said:


> I am wishing for the mixer in “strawberries”


Still looking? I can order for tomorrow but only have tomatoes mixer in storage. Let me know


----------



## Rokushi

I wish to catalog mixers and stand mixers in different colours to make a fruit juice stall.


----------



## Bethboj

Jillenium said:


> So...I am wishing for a purple hyacinth light diy pretty please.....ooh and some purple hyacinths would be good to lol. Thanks so much


I have the DIY you can have, but no purple hyacinths yet lol.


----------



## Jillenium

Bethboj said:


> I have the DIY you can have, but no purple hyacinths yet lol.


Ooh, would that be ok? Thanks

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



Jillenium said:


> Ooh, would that be ok? Thanks


Shall I come to you, or u to me! Thanks so much


----------



## Bethboj

Jillenium said:


> Ooh, would that be ok? Thanks


No problem  I’ll PM you


----------



## Masenkochick

minimoon said:


> Still looking? I can order for tomorrow but only have tomatoes mixer in storage. Let me know


That would be wonderful!


----------



## RedRum2514

Rokushi said:


> I wish to catalog mixers and stand mixers in different colours to make a fruit juice stall.


Hi I have the yellow mixer and black stand mixer you can catalog!


----------



## Rokushi

MaddisonGamer6 said:


> Hi I have the yellow mixer and black stand mixer you can catalog!


Thank you! Please let me know when you'd be free.


----------



## RedRum2514

Rokushi said:


> Thank you! Please let me know when you'd be free.


 I'm just in the middle of a trade rn when I'm done I'll pm you a code!


----------



## _Rainy_

Rokushi said:


> I wish to catalog mixers and stand mixers in different colours to make a fruit juice stall.


I have the strawberries mixer and the pink stand mixer if you want.


----------



## Rokushi

Reneezombie said:


> I have the strawberries mixer and the pink stand mixer if you want.


Oh, thank you, I would love that! I'm available now in case you are.


----------



## _Rainy_

Sure!


----------



## SmrtLilCookie

It’s been a while since I wished, so here goes nothing...

I wish for 10 plucked blue roses (to make a Blue Rose Wreath for one of my villagers)


----------



## FishHead

SmrtLilCookie said:


> It’s been a while since I wished, so here goes nothing...
> 
> I wish for 10 plucked blue roses (to make a Blue Rose Wreath for one of my villagers)


Hey if you want, you can come to my island to pluck them or I can just pluck them for you and drop them off at yours.


----------



## SmrtLilCookie

FishHead said:


> Hey if you want, you can come to my island to pluck them or I can just pluck them for you and drop them off at yours.


Omg you’re seriously the best! Either way is fine by me  I’ll PM you!


----------



## wilky

Jillenium said:


> wish granted! Thanks!   ...I am wishing for a purple hyacinth light diy pretty please.....ooh and some purple hyacinths would be good to lol. Thanks so much


Did you get the purple hyacinths? I should have some? And im pretty sure I have the DIY too.


----------



## nenemona

Wish granted!


----------



## Midna64

ivelostmyspectacles said:


> a long shot, but I wish for being able to visit Redd when he has a twinkling painting available


While tt-ing Redd came to my island and was selling the painting, I bought it but I can give it to you instead ^^


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

Midna64 said:


> While tt-ing Redd came to my island and was selling the painting, I bought it but I can give it to you instead ^^


omg thank you so much but I don't want to take it away from you if you bought it to keep!!


----------



## Midna64

ivelostmyspectacles said:


> omg thank you so much but I don't want to take it away from you if you bought it to keep!!


No it's alright! I'm not to focused on completing my museum!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020



NefariousKing said:


> I wish to visit a Leif selling White Azaleas starts. Did not anticipated still needing some after the season changed. > <


Hello! If you still need some leif if here selling them!


----------



## wolfie1

I wish for a blue diner mini table and a red diner counter chair. My diners have been put on hold because I can't seem to find them lol.


----------



## Bethboj

wolfie1 said:


> I wish for a blue diner mini table and a red diner counter chair. My diners have been put on hold because I can't seem to find them lol.


I have a red diner counter chair you can have


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

Midna64 said:


> No it's alright! I'm not to focused on completing my museum!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020
> 
> 
> Hello! If you still need some leif if here selling them!



 do you want anything for it?


----------



## Midna64

ivelostmyspectacles said:


> do you want anything for it?


Haha no it's alright! I do have a a wishlist but of you have nothing from it it's ok! I'm good with just cataloging them! If not just take it for free ^^


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

Midna64 said:


> Haha no it's alright! I do have a a wishlist but of you have nothing from it it's ok! I'm good with just cataloging them! If not just take it for free ^^


I've got the campsite sign


----------



## Midna64

ivelostmyspectacles said:


> I've got the campsite sign


Yay thank you! Can I come to drop off the painting?


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

Midna64 said:


> Yay thank you! Can I come to drop off the painting?


Absolutely! I'll open and send you a code now~


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

Hello all! I am so pleased to see that this post didn't get buried and stays so active! I'm also proud to report that I haven't spotted anyone getting their wishes granted here and then using that item for sale later.  This post has been responsible for people (myself included) to be able to have their dreamies, beautiful artwork,  that last stack of materials for crafting, flowers to beautify their islands, and SO MUCH MORE! It has enriched my life and I hope it has enriched yours!

One thing I want everyone to remember -- this post is to have wishes granted for FREE so no payment should be expected. I haven't seen anyone doing this,  but it's a long way back to the original post so I thought a reminder would be good lol. Also please take additional conversation regarding your trade to private message so you aren't clogging the feed. Additionally,  please edit your post WISH GRANTED BY [USERNAME] so we're not trying to grant your wish twice (unless you need multiples of something obviously). 

Keep enjoying this thread as much as I have and KEEP THOSE WISHES COMING!!


----------



## Roxxy

Tysm for starting this thread, so many amazingly kind people on here


----------



## xsopants

_What a great idea! I wish for an Open-frame kitchen_

Wish granted! tysm


----------



## little10

Hi  I wish for some white street lamps ><  preferably from someone who has them as their color (we can talk more on private message)

edit: wish granted!!! thank you so much @SarahSays !!


----------



## yosie1511

I wish for a flower stand in any color!

Wish granted! Thank you @little10


----------



## little10

yosie1511 said:


> I wish for a flower stand in any color!



i can give you one ^^ will send pm


----------



## JordanRhysBaker

I wish for the frozen arch DIY recipe


----------



## SarahSays

little10 said:


> Hi  I wish for some white street lamps ><  preferably from someone who has them as their color (we can talk more on private message)


Hey there! Should be able to help - PM me!


----------



## applesauc3

I wish for a pink or white floor light


----------



## Jillenium

Wish granted, thanks @daisyy    - I wish for some purple hyacinth and blue roses please


----------



## GEEBRASS

applesauc3 said:


> I wish for a pink or white floor light



I've got a white floor light you could have!

Shoot me a PM and we'll figure out a handoff.


----------



## daisyy

Jillenium said:


> I wish for some purple hyacinth and blue roses please


i have some extras, send me a pm whenever you're available and i can drop some off!


----------



## Midna64

Jillenium said:


> I wish for some purple hyacinth and blue roses please


I could also give you a couple blue roses! Just pm me!


----------



## Bethboj

applesauc3 said:


> I wish for a pink or white floor light


I have a pink floor light you can have if you’re still looking for one :3


----------



## helbels

i wish for an autumn wall or a colorful leaves flooring  (ty op for putting this together!)


----------



## Katherinesilva

Jules said:


> I wish for a customizable hammock for my reading area (WIP)! <3


I have a hammock you can come pick up!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 17, 2020

I wish for pink rain boots, pants or the hat!


----------



## Rosaline

I wish for a Brewster's poster to put in my cafe!  

*edit: wish granted by @LOEY!!    *


----------



## aericell

Katherinesilva said:


> I wish for pink rain boots, pants or the hat!


I have pink rain boots and the hat (no pants) you can have!



Rosaline said:


> I wish for a Brewster's poster to put in my cafe!


I have one for you


----------



## Rosaline

LOEY said:


> I have pink rain boots and the hat (no pants) you can have!
> 
> 
> I have one for you


ahhh thank you so much!!    I'll pm you


----------



## kewpiecorgi

Masenkochick said:


> I am wishing for the mixer in “strawberries”


Did you ever get this mixer? I have one 

Also I am wishing for a white/white&silver serving cart if possible! That was so quick Thank you so much @Rosaline <3


----------



## Rosaline

kewpiecorgi said:


> Did you ever get this mixer? I have one
> 
> Also I am wishing for a white/white&silver serving cart if possible!



I can give you a white one!


----------



## Kiara12

This is a lot to ask but I have been looking for a real valiant statue for a while! Also my friend doesn't use this forum but she has been looking for pink diner furniture and a pink drink machine!

Edit: Pink drink machine wish granted ty @Reneezombie !


----------



## _Rainy_

Kiara12 said:


> This is a lot to ask but I have been looking for a real valiant statue for a while! Also my friend doesn't use this forum but she has been looking for pink diner furniture and a pink drink and snack machine!


I have the pink drink machine. There isn’t a a pink snack machine, but I have the red one.


----------



## Kiara12

Reneezombie said:


> I have the pink drink machine. There isn’t a a pink snack machine, but I have the red one.


Oh I wasn’t sure if there was or not! She just loves anything pink  Do you have anything you want?


----------



## _Rainy_

Kiara12 said:


> Oh I wasn’t sure if there was or not! She just loves anything pink  Do you have anything you want?


Nothing needed I’ll pm you though


----------



## izzyvixen

fufilled.. fragments still available 

I have a few star fragments if that can help anyone


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

izzyvixen said:


> I'm looking for the sandy beach flooring diy  please..
> 
> I have a few star fragments if that can help anyone


I don't have an extra DIY, but if you ever need just someone to craft it for you, I can do that!


----------



## izzyvixen

That would be awesome thx!  I can't make the starry sandy beach floor without it ..


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

izzyvixen said:


> That would be awesome thx!  I can't make the starry sandy beach floor without it ..


figured it might be that!! give me just a sec to check I've got the shells in storage and then I'll DM you~


----------



## izzyvixen

ok I have tons of shells..

	Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2020

tysm!


----------



## Arckaniel

Wish granted by @Lori377 TYSM! 

I wish for a Cityscape wallpaper, I really want one to see if it'll fit on the room idea I have in mind lol


----------



## Katzenjammer

Arckaniel said:


> I wish for a Cityscape wallpaper, I really want one to see if it'll fit on the room idea I have in mind lol


I have some I can bring over whenever you'd like! Just let me know


----------



## lichia

i am once again asking for ur fruits.... i reset last week and only have peaches (native) and pears so far, so i'm looking for cherries, oranges and apples. i really only need like two or three of each since my island is very disorganised at the moment. also if anyone's got bamboo shoots, spare recipes or items to giveaway that'd be amazing.

edit: since i'm here - i wish for bells! i need igb to pay for bridges, inclines and house expansions! i haven't had time to buy/sell turnips yet - i hope to buy some this sunday but if anyone's got bells to spare, i need them. thank u so so much in advance


----------



## Polilla

lichia said:


> i am once again asking for ur fruits.... i reset last week and only have peaches (native) and pears so far, so i'm looking for cherries, oranges and apples. i really only need like two or three of each since my island is very disorganised at the moment. also if anyone's got bamboo shoots, spare recipes or items to giveaway that'd be amazing.


Hello, I can give you fruits, bamboo shoots and some diys


----------



## lichia

Polilla said:


> Hello, I can give you fruits, bamboo shoots and some diys


aah that'd me amazing! thank you so much! do u prefer to drop them off or want me to pick it up?

edit: typo


----------



## Opal

Heya, I have once again had to kick out a villager before I can get their pic so I am wishing for Gabi's photo, or if anyone knows someone selling this plz dm me!


----------



## Polilla

lichia said:


> aah that'd me amazing! thank you so much! do u prefer to drop them off or want me to pick it up?
> 
> edit: typo


Drop please, send me a dodo and I’ll come


----------



## lichia

edit: oops!


----------



## Jillenium

can anyone please spare some blue roses? I have 2 but they’re just not pollinating, thanks so much


----------



## Roxxy

Hi, don’t have blue roses but if you get people to water for you then they should multiply.

Will be on in approx 2 hours and happy to offer


----------



## xTurnip

lichia said:


> i am once again asking for ur fruits.... i reset last week and only have peaches (native) and pears so far, so i'm looking for cherries, oranges and apples. i really only need like two or three of each since my island is very disorganised at the moment. also if anyone's got bamboo shoots, spare recipes or items to giveaway that'd be amazing.
> 
> edit: since i'm here - i wish for bells! i need igb to pay for bridges, inclines and house expansions! i haven't had time to buy/sell turnips yet - i hope to buy some this sunday but if anyone's got bells to spare, i need them. thank u so so much in advance


Hi, I can give you some bells!

edit: did you still need fruit; if so which ones?


----------



## lichia

xTurnip said:


> Hi, I can give you some bells!
> 
> edit: did you still need fruit; if so which ones?


hi! aah thank you so much! i only need cherries now! i'll be online again in like 3 hours, can i dm you then and you can let me know if you're still available?


----------



## xTurnip

lichia said:


> hi! aah thank you so much! i only need cherries now! i'll be online again in like 3 hours, can i dm you then and you can let me know if you're still available?


Sounds good to me.


----------



## Lattecakes

Hii everyone, I am wishing for some Mushroom Lamps >_<
They would be a perfect addition to my island's theme   ❤


----------



## milesyoboi

I wish for the starry garland diy


----------



## izzyvixen

Jillenium said:


> can anyone please spare some blue roses? I have 2 but they’re just not pollinating, thanks so much


Hi I have blue roses.. Want me to drop by?


----------



## Masenkochick

kewpiecorgi said:


> Did you ever get this mixer? I have one
> 
> Also I am wishing for a white/white&silver serving cart if possible! That was so quick Thank you so much @Rosaline <3


Yes I did! Thank you for the offer though!


----------



## Rosaline

lichia said:


> i am once again asking for ur fruits.... i reset last week and only have peaches (native) and pears so far, so i'm looking for cherries, oranges and apples. i really only need like two or three of each since my island is very disorganised at the moment. also if anyone's got bamboo shoots, spare recipes or items to giveaway that'd be amazing.
> 
> edit: since i'm here - i wish for bells! i need igb to pay for bridges, inclines and house expansions! i haven't had time to buy/sell turnips yet - i hope to buy some this sunday but if anyone's got bells to spare, i need them. thank u so so much in advance



if you want you can come over to my island to grab diys from my spare diy section!


----------



## Anblick

I wish for the sheep costumes *u* particularly the hoods but I'm totally a completionist and all so YOU KNOW. I'm more than happy just to catalog them, they're just so freaking cute and I really, really want to be an adorable lil sheep personnnnn!!

edit: So far I have obtained through the awesome people in this thread:
-white, pink, blue sheep body!!
-ALL THE HOODS!!

I literally only need the brown sheep body now!! OMG.

I love you all, this community is so frickin pure <3


----------



## Oldcatlady

Granted, thanks @ThatOneMarshalFangirl


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Oldcatlady said:


> I wish to pick 10 black cosmos so I can make a chic cosmos wreath!! Then give it to my villager <3


I'd be happy to give you 10 black picked cosmos!  I'd have to deliver though.


----------



## Oldcatlady

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'd be happy to give you 10 black picked cosmos!  I'd have to deliver though.


yes please <3 i'll pm a code in a sec


----------



## _Rainy_

Anblick said:


> I wish for the sheep costumes *u* particularly the hoods but I'm totally a completionist and all so YOU KNOW. I'm more than happy just to catalog them, they're just so freaking cute and I really, really want to be an adorable lil sheep personnnnn!!


I’ve got the pink sheep hood for you.


----------



## Anblick

Reneezombie said:


> I’ve got the pink sheep hood for you.


Oh my gosh really?? THANK YOU! I'll message you!! Aaaa!!


----------



## Imbri

I wish for a white rattan side table to catalog, please. Thank you!

Edit: wish granted. Thank you, @Anblick


----------



## Anblick

Imbri said:


> I wish for a white rattan side table to catalog, please. Thank you!


The end table? I can order you one and just give it to you as long as you don't mind waiting until tomorrow!


----------



## Imbri

Anblick said:


> The end table? I can order you one and just give it to you as long as you don't mind waiting until tomorrow!


Thank you, that would be wonderful! Is there anything you'd like in return?


----------



## Porxelain

H-hi, I wish for a black lucky cat and a gold lucky cat :3


----------



## Anblick

Imbri said:


> Thank you, that would be wonderful! Is there anything you'd like in return?


Well I myself am trying to get the full set of sheep hoods and bodies, so far I have:
-white, pink, blue sheep body
-pink, blue, brown sheep hood

so if you have the brown body or white hood that I could catalog I'd be jazzed!! Otherwise uhh I'm really happy just dootin through your shops and whatnot!


----------



## Babo

Lattecakes said:


> Hii everyone, I am wishing for some Mushroom Lamps >_<
> They would be a perfect addition to my island's theme   ❤


Hey did anyone grant this for you Yet? I can do this for you! Dm me


----------



## Imbri

Anblick said:


> Well I myself am trying to get the full set of sheep hoods and bodies, so far I have:
> -white, pink, blue sheep body
> -pink, blue, brown sheep hood
> 
> so if you have the brown body or white hood that I could catalog I'd be jazzed!! Otherwise uhh I'm really happy just dootin through your shops and whatnot!


I'm sorry, I don't have any sheep's clothing. You're welcome to hit the shops. Never know what they might have.


----------



## Anblick

Imbri said:


> I'm sorry, I don't have any sheep's clothing. You're welcome to hit the shops. Never know what they might have.


No worries! I ordered your table, I'm more or less around from ~9am onward central time tomorrow (workin from home right now) so feel free to drop me a PM when you're free and I'm sure we can find a time to do delivery and shop dootin'!


----------



## Lattecakes

Babo said:


> Hey did anyone grant this for you Yet? I can do this for you! Dm me


No, not yet. Omg    thank you! I will dm you right now!


----------



## Jillenium

izzyvixen said:


> Hi I have blue roses.. Want me to drop by?


Will be online later? say 6pm uk time if that works for u, thanks so much


----------



## Spends

Anblick said:


> Well I myself am trying to get the full set of sheep hoods and bodies, so far I have:
> -white, pink, blue sheep body
> -pink, blue, brown sheep hood
> 
> so if you have the brown body or white hood that I could catalog I'd be jazzed!! Otherwise uhh I'm really happy just dootin through your shops and whatnot!


I have a white hood I can order in for you if you like?


----------



## izzyvixen

Jillenium said:


> Will be online later? say 6pm uk time if that works for u, thanks so much


Probably about 10pm uk time if that's ok


----------



## Anblick

Spends said:


> I have a white hood I can order in for you if you like?


Oh my gosh <3 Please do!! I'd be THRILLED. Thank you!!


----------



## Bucky42

I love this idea. When I have a bit of free time I will see what I can help with. It is a it confusing though because if I understand correctly after the wish has been fulfilled the original post should be edited that the wish has been granted. I am not sure if that is always done. Also if we can help is it better to message the person we can do the wish for or post here, or both?
Can't wait to start playing fairy godmother.
Again love this thread and the idea behind it. Does the person that started it have any new wishes? I know how much time it takes to monitor a thread.


----------



## Elle00

I wish for an open frame kitchen 

WISH GRANTED @Bucky42 
Thank you very much ️


----------



## Jillenium

Elle00 said:


> I wish for an open frame kitchen


Ooh, don’t we all


----------



## Bucky42

Elle00 said:


> I wish for an open frame kitchen
> 
> WISH GRANTED @Bucky42
> Thank you very much


Glad I had it. Enjoy your kitchen


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

Bucky42 said:


> I love this idea. When I have a bit of free time I will see what I can help with. It is a it confusing though because if I understand correctly after the wish has been fulfilled the original post should be edited that the wish has been granted. I am not sure if that is always done. Also if we can help is it better to message the person we can do the wish for or post here, or both?
> Can't wait to start playing fairy godmother.
> Again love this thread and the idea behind it. Does the person that started it have any new wishes? I know how much time it takes to monitor a thread.


Yes they should be editing their posts as WISH GRANTED and ideally discussions should be done in pm so as not to clog the feed.

As for wishes for me? Ummmm... you know,  I can't think of anything at the moment,  but if I do I'll let you guys know!


----------



## Bucky42

**Wishes Granted** 
A bit of a reverse wish. I have two sets I would like to give away. They are from a catalog party I hosted. It will help if anyone is trying to get the hha trophy.
So I am looking for two different people, one for each full set.
  Spoken for Entire Light Blue Cute Set this set doesn't have wall or flooring Working on delivery
     TAKEN Entire Yellow Cute Set includes wallpaper and flooring WISH GRANTED*
Message me with a dodo code and I I'll deliver the set to you. I will then mark that the wish has been granted.


----------



## ectofeature

Post automatically merged: Jun 19, 2020



Bucky42 said:


> A bit of a reverse wish. I have two sets I would like to give away. They are from a catalog party I hosted. It will help if anyone is trying to get the hha trophy.
> So I am looking for two different people, one for each full set.
> Entire Light Blue Cute Set this set doesn't have wall or flooring
> Entire Yellow Cute Set includes wallpaper and flooring
> Message me with a dodo code and I I'll deliver the set to you. I will then mark that the wish has been granted.


Please can I have the yellow set!


----------



## kewpiecorgi

Bucky42 said:


> A bit of a reverse wish. I have two sets I would like to give away. They are from a catalog party I hosted. It will help if anyone is trying to get the hha trophy.
> So I am looking for two different people, one for each full set.
> Entire Light Blue Cute Set this set doesn't have wall or flooring
> TAKEN Entire Yellow Cute Set includes wallpaper and flooring WISH GRANTED*
> Message me with a dodo code and I I'll deliver the set to you. I will then mark that the wish has been granted.


I would love to take the Light Blue set if possible!


----------



## Spends

Jillenium said:


> Ooh, don’t we all


Which one is the open frame kitchen? Is it like the island kitchen?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 20, 2020



Anblick said:


> Oh my gosh <3 Please do!! I'd be THRILLED. Thank you!!


I got the hood for you. 
Let me know when you're on next


----------



## Bucky42

Spends said:


> Which one is the open frame kitchen? Is it like the island kitchen?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 20, 2020
> 
> 
> I got the hood for you.
> Let me know when you're on next


The kitchen frams is not the island one. It is a sink counter unit in stainless steel. At least that is the color I have and the one I used to fulfill the wish. It is 140,000 bells.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 20, 2020



kewpiecorgi said:


> I would love to take the Light Blue set if possible!


Sent you a message.


----------



## Jillenium

Wish granted, thanks @dino Wishing for a rattan low table in brown please


----------



## Barney

Wow! I don't know why I've only just stumbled across this thread - I love the idea!

I'll be on the lookout for anyone I can help out.

As for my wish, I'm aware it's probably too big an ask, but if anybody has a nova light DIY, that would make my week!

Edit: WISH GRANTED thanks to @TheodoreCottontail's amazingly kind free DIY thread. What a legend!

I'm going to make it my mission to do a random act of kindness as awesome as that just was.


----------



## Jillenium

Barney said:


> Wow! I don't know why I've only just stumbled across this thread - I love the idea!
> 
> I'll be on the lookout for anyone I can help out.
> 
> As for my wish, I'm aware it's probably too big an ask, but if anybody has a nova light DIY, that would make my week!


I don’t have a spare diy, but I’m happy to make u one/some if u have the materials?


----------



## Barney

Jillenium said:


> I don’t have a spare diy, but I’m happy to make u one/some if u have the materials?



That's a very kind offer, but I've used up almost all of my star fragments making other DIYs. I'm not 100% sure how many I'll want just yet either, to be honest - I've got an area in mind, but it's very much a work in progress.

I'm hoping to track down the DIY and banking on a meteor shower (or at least being able to track one down on here) soon!


----------



## Jillenium

Barney said:


> That's a very kind offer, but I've used up almost all of my star fragments making other DIYs. I'm not 100% sure how many I'll want just yet either, to be honest - I've got an area in mind, but it's very much a work in progress.
> 
> I'm hoping to track down the DIY and banking on a meteor shower (or at least being able to track one down on here) soon!


Ah ok no worries, u need 1 large and 7 small, when u get them message me  it’s my favourite diy by far


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

I finally thought of one! I'm looking for the shell partition diy! Lol

WISH GRANTED BY ANBLICK


----------



## Anblick

LilBabyDelirium said:


> I finally thought of one! I'm looking for the shell partition diy! Lol


OMG DUDE I GOT YOU. You HAVE to let me do this for you bahahaha!!!


----------



## izzyvixen

Barney said:


> That's a very kind offer, but I've used up almost all of my star fragments making other DIYs. I'm not 100% sure how many I'll want just yet either, to be honest - I've got an area in mind, but it's very much a work in progress.
> 
> I'm hoping to track down the DIY and banking on a meteor shower (or at least being able to track one down on here) soon!


I'll happily give you the fragments but I don't have the Diy so Jillinium would have to be ok to make it for you..


----------



## Nefarious

Jillenium said:


> Wishing for a rattan low table in brown please



If you don't mind getting it tomorrow, I can order one for you.


----------



## _Rainy_

Jillenium said:


> Ah ok no worries, u need 1 large and 7 small, when u get them message me  it’s my favourite diy by far


It’s actually only 5 small star fragments which is even better.


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

Anblick said:


> OMG DUDE I GOT YOU. You HAVE to let me do this for you bahahaha!!!


I'll be home at about 1130cst tonight if you'll be up,  otherwise I'll hit you up tomorrow!


----------



## Anblick

LilBabyDelirium said:


> I'll be home at about 1130cst tonight if you'll be up,  otherwise I'll hit you up tomorrow!


Yassss dude I've got it set aside for you! <3


----------



## Barney

izzyvixen said:


> I'll happily give you the fragments but I don't have the Diy so Jillinium would have to be ok to make it for you..



Again, that's so kind, but I have a feeling I'm going to want to make quite a few of them once I start decorating the area I've set aside for some Celeste decorations, and I don't want to waste people's time.

Getting the fragments shouldn't be too difficult - I just need need to stop making other DIYs for a while!

Thank you so much for your kind offer, though.


----------



## izzyvixen

The offer still stands ..Let me know if you change your mind..


----------



## Lattecakes

Babo said:


> Hey did anyone grant this for you Yet? I can do this for you! Dm me


Wish is granted by the lovely blue bear angel @Babo You made my day! These lamps are going to make my island a million times better looking XD tysm!!<333


----------



## thedragmeme

I'm making my island theme centered around celeste nova items, so my wish is for star fragments <3
Wish Status: Granted!
List of people who helped make my wish come true~:
@FRANS_PLAYER
@Imbri 
@Babo


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

thedragmeme said:


> I'm making my island theme centered around celeste nova items, so my wish is for star fragments <3


How many do you need? I can bring you 5!


----------



## thedragmeme

FRANS_PLAYER said:


> How many do you need? I can bring you 5!


honestly, as many as I can get. I've just started changing the previous theme over to the new one. Your offer is very generous and I thank you very much!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020



Jillenium said:


> Wishing for a rattan low table in brown please


I can grant this wish for you!


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

thedragmeme said:


> honestly, as many as I can get. I've just started changing the previous theme over to the new one. Your offer is very generous and I thank you very much!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020
> 
> 
> I can grant this wish for you!


Would you like them now? I won't be online tomorrow


----------



## thedragmeme

FRANS_PLAYER said:


> Would you like them now? I won't be online tomorrow


yes, please! I'll dm you a dodo code!


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

thedragmeme said:


> yes, please! I'll dm you a dodo code!


Ok great!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020

I wish for black shiny bow platform shoes 

Wish granted by MYSELF: my dumb goldfish brain forgot I literally bought them off someone a day ago


----------



## Babo

thedragmeme said:


> I'm making my island theme centered around celeste nova items, so my wish is for star fragments <3
> Wish Status: Uncompleted
> List of people who helped make my wish come true~:
> @FRANS_PLAYER


i have 5 stacks for you if you want them


----------



## EmilyAnne

I wish for the iron garden chair DIY and the crescent moon chair DIY and the hyacinth lamp diy!


----------



## seularin

i wish for two flower stands (the items) 

edit : wish fulfilled by @kazaf !!! tysm <3


----------



## kazaf

seularin said:


> i wish for two flower stands (the items)



I have two you can have.


----------



## seularin

kazaf said:


> I have two you can have.


:0 thats so kind!!! do you want anything in exchange? ^_^


----------



## kazaf

seularin said:


> :0 thats so kind!!! do you want anything in exchange? ^_^



Nothing in return,you can have them for free.  

Send me a dodo and I can deliver them.


----------



## seularin

kazaf said:


> Nothing in return,you can have them for free.


tysm <33 i’ll pm c:


----------



## Imbri

thedragmeme said:


> I'm making my island theme centered around celeste nova items, so my wish is for star fragments <3
> Wish Status: Uncompleted
> List of people who helped make my wish come true~:
> @FRANS_PLAYER



I'm at work now, but I can get you some frags when I get home. I have plenty in storage. I'll hit you up and see if you're online then.


----------



## acsince2004

I would love one Gemini fragment so I could finally make the Gemini DIY item! I also would love to at least catalog the white double sofa 
Edit: I have the Gemini closet, thank you so much Roxy10!!


----------



## Roxxy

Hi, can give you a Gemini fragment


----------



## acsince2004

Roxy10 said:


> Hi, can give you a Gemini fragment


Oh my gosh, thank you! I can send you a dodo code if you're ready to come over


----------



## Roxxy

Yes, in fact I will make u the Gemini closet instead  pls send dodo


----------



## thedragmeme

Imbri said:


> I'm at work now, but I can get you some frags when I get home. I have plenty in storage. I'll hit you up and see if you're online then.


Okay!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020



Babo said:


> i have 5 stacks for you if you want them


Yes please!!


----------



## dino

Jillenium said:


> Wishing for a rattan low table in brown please



did this wish get granted?


----------



## Jillenium

dino said:


> did this wish get granted?


Not yet


----------



## Pendragon1980

I wish for someone to craft me a simple mum crown. I can provide the mums


----------



## Jillenium

Pendragon1980 said:


> I wish for someone to craft me a simple mum crown. I can provide the mums


i can do that for u, is that the one that needs red yellow and white mums? I


----------



## Pendragon1980

Jillenium said:


> i can do that for u, is that the one that needs red yellow and white mums? I


No the green?


----------



## Jillenium

Pendragon1980 said:


> No the green?


Oh sorry, I don’t have that one


----------



## Pendragon1980

Jillenium said:


> Oh sorry, I don’t have that one


Its okay. Thanks anyway!


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Pendragon1980 said:


> I wish for someone to craft me a simple mum crown. I can provide the mums



Hey there! If you still need this wish to be granted, I can craft as many of the crowns as like you need if you provide the materials.

Let me know if you're interested~


----------



## Pendragon1980

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Hey there! If you still need this wish to be granted, I can craft as many of the crowns as like you need if you provide the materials.
> 
> Let me know if you're interested~


Thank you I just need one crown for wearing I believe it’s six green mums would you like me to come to you?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Pendragon1980 said:


> Thank you I just need one crown for wearing I believe it’s six green mums would you like me to come to you?



Yep, it's 6 Green Mums.

Either town is fine. Just let me know which you prefer, and I'll head on over or PM the Dodo Code.  : D


----------



## Pendragon1980

Why don’t I come to you I’m always interested in seeing different islands

wish granted! Thanks so much


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial

I wish for anyone's clumps of weeds or leftover Bunny Day eggs. I need to make a lot of hedges and move trees.

Edit: Wish granted! Forgot to do this .


----------



## Pendragon1980

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I wish for anyone's clumps of weeds or leftover Bunny Day eggs. I need to make a lot of hedges and move trees.


I don’t have the eggs but I have weeds. I may even have some leftover hedges


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial

Pendragon1980 said:


> I don’t have the eggs but I have weeds. I may even have some leftover hedges


Awesome! Could I have a few?


----------



## Pendragon1980

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Awesome! Could I have a few?


You can have them all.  send me a dodo. I had a wish granted for me earlier so I’m paying it forward

. By the way if you’re using the eggs to eat I can give you some bamboo shoots


----------



## Anblick

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I wish for anyone's clumps of weeds or leftover Bunny Day eggs. I need to make a lot of hedges and move trees.


What bunny eggs do you need? I might be able to help!


----------



## Pendragon1980

Anblick said:


> What bunny eggs do you need? I might be able to help!


I think he implied he’s eating them to move the trees

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020



Pendragon1980 said:


> You can have them all.  send me a dodo. I had a wish granted for me earlier so I’m paying it forward
> 
> . By the way if you’re using the eggs to eat I can give you some bamboo shoots


And I have every fencing except hedges left but I will bring you the weeds


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial

Anblick said:


> What bunny eggs do you need? I might be able to help!


I can send you a code, too!


----------



## Anblick

Ohhhh I could like... give you peaches and coconuts then? XD something that isn't a limited crafting material?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial

Anblick said:


> Ohhhh I could like... give you peaches and coconuts then? XD something that isn't a limited crafting material?


Yeah, sure!


----------



## Anblick

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Yeah, sure!


Hit me up with a dodo whenever then! I have A WHOLE BUNCH O FRUITS for you  is it ok if I peep in ya shops when I drop off?


----------



## Bloobloop

i wish for igb ;; i’m redecorating my whole town and i have to demolish + move so many things

-----

wish granted by izzyvixen, thank you so much!!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial

Anblick said:


> Hit me up with a dodo whenever then! I have A WHOLE BUNCH O FRUITS for you  is it ok if I peep in ya shops when I drop off?


I'll have to in maybe a couple hours or so. Also, yeah, you can shop when you're there!


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I wish for anyone's clumps of weeds or leftover Bunny Day eggs. I need to make a lot of hedges and move trees.


If you still need weeds or hedges, I have an absolutely ungodly amount of both ^~^


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial

FRANS_PLAYER said:


> If you still need weeds or hedges, I have an absolutely ungodly amount of both ^~^


Are you still available to drop them off? It'd be great if so!


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Are you still available to drop them off? It'd be great if so!


Yes I am! I'm online now!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial

FRANS_PLAYER said:


> Yes I am! I'm online now!


Should I send over a code, now?


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Should I send over a code, now?


Yes!


----------



## izzyvixen

Bloobloop said:


> i wish for igb ;; i’m redecorating my whole town and i have to demolish + move so many things


I can drop some off..


----------



## KHowler

I am looking for the rest of the blue imperial set.

Update: *Imperial set complete!!!!*. Thanks * Reneezombie and Oldtimer!*

Notes:

I am willing to just catalog your items. I promise not to steal!
Trade the red set items in exchange for the blue one.
If you have these items in your shop, if you are willing to let me buy them, that's okay too!
Or if you don't have any of that, either a lot of plain iron or the blue iron fencing
I am trying to surround my island with the blue iron fencing and it seems no matter how many islands I go to, and how many times I hit my rocks, I never get enough. lol

Any and all help is appreciated.


----------



## izzyvixen

KHowler said:


> I am looking for the rest of the blue imperial set. All I have is the complete red set. However, I would rather have a blue set. I only have the bed, partition, and the low table in blue so far.
> 
> Notes:
> 
> I am willing to just catalog your items. I promise not to steal!
> Trade the red set items in exchange for the blue one.
> If you have these items in your shop, if you are willing to let me buy them, that's okay too!
> Or if you don't want that, either a lot of plain iron or the blue iron fencing
> I am trying to surround my island with the blue iron fencing and it seems no matter how many islands I go to, and how many times I hit my rocks, I never get enough. lol
> 
> Any and all help is appreciated.


I have 30 blue iron fences in my storage.. Want them?


----------



## KHowler

izzyvixen said:


> I have 30 blue iron fences in my storage.. Want them?


Would love them! My gate is open.  Current Dodo Code: BGWGH


----------



## izzyvixen

I have someone coming for a trade but I'll pop over as soon as I'm done


----------



## _Rainy_

KHowler said:


> I am looking for the rest of the blue imperial set. All I have is the complete red set. However, I would rather have a blue set. I only have the bed, partition, and the low table in blue so far.
> 
> Notes:
> 
> I am willing to just catalog your items. I promise not to steal!
> Trade the red set items in exchange for the blue one.
> If you have these items in your shop, if you are willing to let me buy them, that's okay too!
> Or if you don't want that, either a lot of plain iron or the blue iron fencing
> I am trying to surround my island with the blue iron fencing and it seems no matter how many islands I go to, and how many times I hit my rocks, I never get enough. lol
> 
> Any and all help is appreciated.


I have the emperial shelves in blue and a stack of iron for you.


----------



## KHowler

izzyvixen said:


> I have someone coming for a trade but I'll pop over as soon as I'm done


Thanks so much!  Let me know if you need something!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 22, 2020



Reneezombie said:


> I have the emperial shelves in blue and a stack of iron for you.


Great! Let me know if you want anything!


----------



## _Rainy_

KHowler said:


> Thanks so much!  Let me know if you need something!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 22, 2020
> 
> 
> Great! Let me know if you want anything!


Nope just let me know when you’re ready for me to bring these!


----------



## KHowler

Reneezombie said:


> Nope just let me know when you’re ready for me to bring these!


I am ready any time. Gate is open with same Dodo code.  Current Dodo Code: BGWGH


----------



## Oldtimer

KHowler said:


> I am looking for the rest of the blue imperial set.
> 
> Update: All I need is the *Imperial chest* now. Thanks* Reneezombie!*
> 
> Notes:
> 
> I am willing to just catalog your items. I promise not to steal!
> Trade the red set items in exchange for the blue one.
> If you have these items in your shop, if you are willing to let me buy them, that's okay too!
> Or if you don't have any of that, either a lot of plain iron or the blue iron fencing
> I am trying to surround my island with the blue iron fencing and it seems no matter how many islands I go to, and how many times I hit my rocks, I never get enough. lol
> 
> Any and all help is appreciated.


I can order the imperial chest in blue. Please DM if still interested.

Thanks.


----------



## Babo

seularin said:


> i wish for two flower stands (the items)
> 
> edit : wish fulfilled by @kazaf !!! tysm <3


----------



## mayormars

I wish for mush stuff! I don't want to time travel to autumn but I want to fill my island with mush items ;_;
*EDIT: Some mushrooms were kindly donated by @Babo  Thank you so much!*


----------



## dino

Jillenium said:


> Not yet



yay ! i've got your rattan low table in brown, whenever you are good for delivery today, just let me know :")


----------



## thedragmeme

EmilyAnne said:


> I wish for the iron garden chair DIY and the crescent moon chair DIY and the hyacinth lamp diy!


I can get you the iron garden chair diy!


----------



## Jillenium

dino said:


> yay ! i've got your rattan low table in brown, whenever you are good for delivery today, just let me know :")


I’m ready! Lol


----------



## loveclove

I wish to catalog a white mountain bike and a vinyl flooring for my diner! Has been hard to come around

Edit: i got the bike! thank you @minimoon


----------



## Jillenium

loveclove said:


> I wish to catalog a white mountain bike and a vinyl flooring for my diner! Has been hard to come around


I have green vinyl flooring


----------



## minimoon

loveclove said:


> I wish to catalog a white mountain bike and a vinyl flooring for my diner! Has been hard to come around


I can give you a white mountain bike if you like? Just ordered it but it didn't fit where I was hoping.


----------



## EmilyAnne

thedragmeme said:


> I can get you the iron garden chair diy!


Omg yes please!! Would you like anything in return? I’ve got some DIYs on my island you can look through!


----------



## loveclove

minimoon said:


> I can give you a white mountain bike if you like? Just ordered it but it didn't fit where I was hoping.


That's great! Tysm!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 22, 2020



Jillenium said:


> I have green vinyl flooring


I need a black and white one, but thanks!


----------



## heartberry

I wish for Dark Brown Lecture-hall Bench / Dark wood Cypress Bathtub 

Edit: Both obtained! Huge thank you to @minimoon and @Midna64 !


----------



## minimoon

heartberry said:


> I wish for Dark Brown Lecture-hall Bench / Dark wood Cypress Bathtub


I have the dark brown lecture hall bench in storage, send a code and I'll drop it off


----------



## heartberry

Messaging you! Thank you so much @minimoon


----------



## thedragmeme

EmilyAnne said:


> Omg yes please!! Would you like anything in return? I’ve got some DIYs on my island you can look through!


That'd be great! I'll pm you when I get home!


----------



## Midna64

heartberry said:


> I wish for Dark Brown Lecture-hall Bench / Dark wood Cypress Bathtub
> 
> Thank you @minimoon for the bench!


I have the dark wood Cypress Bathtub! Pm !


----------



## xTurnip

I wish for a pink or yellow fairy dress.


----------



## AccfSally

I wish for a Floor light that is white, I have the pink one and it's not working out with the area it's at.
Thank you so much!, @Cinnamom


----------



## Cinnamom

AccfSally said:


> I wish for a Floor light that is white, I have the pink one and it's not working out with the area it's at.


I have a white floor light and would be happy to give it to you! ^-^


----------



## AccfSally

Cinnamom said:


> I have a white floor light and would be happy to give it to you! ^-^



Yes, thank you! 
Do you want anything for it?


----------



## Cinnamom

AccfSally said:


> Yes, thank you!
> Do you want anything for it?


Don't worry about it!! It's yours for free! ^-^


----------



## Rosaline

xTurnip said:


> I wish for a pink or yellow fairy dress.


I can give you both of these!


----------



## AccfSally

Cinnamom said:


> Don't worry about it!! It's yours for free! ^-^



Thank you, I'll send you my Dodo code.


----------



## Cinnamom

I wish for monochrome and white public benches! I really want to get as many as I can to make my train station to lead to my university!


----------



## Babo

mayormars said:


> I wish for mush stuff! I don't want to time travel to autumn but I want to fill my island with mush items ;_;


Dm me!


----------



## fud

I'm looking for office wallpaper and the natural log bench recipe!


----------



## MindMeld

So, I know this is a general wish, but I guess I'm just throwing it out there to the world to see what happens.  My wife and daughter and I lost our island that we had been enjoying building together to a system glitch of some kind.  I don't mind rebuilding everything we had, and I have done another of the basics, but I think my wife and daughter are disheartened because we built that island as a family activity.  So, I guess that my wish is that, if anyone feels like helping with anything at all, it will get us another step closer to getting back what we lost.  If nothing else, I want to put out there that it is very touching to see some many people enjoying this simple game as much as we have!


----------



## Peach_Jam

I wish to catalog a reindeer sweater (brown) ;u;



MindMeld said:


> So, I know this is a general wish, but I guess I'm just throwing it out there to the world to see what happens.  My wife and daughter and I lost our island that we had been enjoying building together to a system glitch of some kind.  I don't mind rebuilding everything we had, and I have done another of the basics, but I think my wife and daughter are disheartened because we built that island as a family activity.  So, I guess that my wish is that, if anyone feels like helping with anything at all, it will get us another step closer to getting back what we lost.  If nothing else, I want to put out there that it is very touching to see some many people enjoying this simple game as much as we have!


and I don't mind helping out! Lmk what you need and I'll see what I can do ^.^


----------



## Bethboj

MindMeld said:


> So, I know this is a general wish, but I guess I'm just throwing it out there to the world to see what happens.  My wife and daughter and I lost our island that we had been enjoying building together to a system glitch of some kind.  I don't mind rebuilding everything we had, and I have done another of the basics, but I think my wife and daughter are disheartened because we built that island as a family activity.  So, I guess that my wish is that, if anyone feels like helping with anything at all, it will get us another step closer to getting back what we lost.  If nothing else, I want to put out there that it is very touching to see some many people enjoying this simple game as much as we have!


What kinds of things do you need?


----------



## MindMeld

Bethboj said:


> What kinds of things do you need?


Honestly, maybe just DIYs.  It doesn't really matter what.  Like the stereotypical dad, I build the stuff and they decide where it should go.  We all share in the collecting of resources.  We just had so much more before, so maybe that's what I would ask for specifically-- spare DIY's of any type.


----------



## Babo

I wish for someone to come buy my mush lamps ;-;


----------



## _Rainy_

MindMeld said:


> Honestly, maybe just DIYs.  It doesn't really matter what.  Like the stereotypical dad, I build the stuff and they decide where it should go.  We all share in the collecting of resources.  We just had so much more before, so maybe that's what I would ask for specifically-- spare DIY's of any type.


I have some diy you can come pick through. I hoard them and give them away for free anyway


----------



## dino

MindMeld said:


> Honestly, maybe just DIYs.  It doesn't really matter what.  Like the stereotypical dad, I build the stuff and they decide where it should go.  We all share in the collecting of resources.  We just had so much more before, so maybe that's what I would ask for specifically-- spare DIY's of any type.



i would loooove to come give y'all some spare DIYs! i'm so sorry that happened to y'alls game. hopefully y'all can still find some joy in rebuilding!!


----------



## Bcat

fud said:


> I'm looking for office wallpaper and the natural log bench recipe!


I can get you the wild log bench recipe if that’s what you mean. I might have an office wall in storage too. I’ll check


----------



## izzyvixen

MindMeld said:


> So, I know this is a general wish, but I guess I'm just throwing it out there to the world to see what happens.  My wife and daughter and I lost our island that we had been enjoying building together to a system glitch of some kind.  I don't mind rebuilding everything we had, and I have done another of the basics, but I think my wife and daughter are disheartened because we built that island as a family activity.  So, I guess that my wish is that, if anyone feels like helping with anything at all, it will get us another step closer to getting back what we lost.  If nothing else, I want to put out there that it is very touching to see some many people enjoying this simple game as much as we have!


Hi, I have tons of fossils  I can give you.. The extras you can sell for bells  PM me if you want them

	Post automatically merged: Jun 23, 2020



Babo said:


> I wish for someone to come buy my mush lamps ;-;


What are you looking for them?


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

MindMeld said:


> So, I know this is a general wish, but I guess I'm just throwing it out there to the world to see what happens.  My wife and daughter and I lost our island that we had been enjoying building together to a system glitch of some kind.  I don't mind rebuilding everything we had, and I have done another of the basics, but I think my wife and daughter are disheartened because we built that island as a family activity.  So, I guess that my wish is that, if anyone feels like helping with anything at all, it will get us another step closer to getting back what we lost.  If nothing else, I want to put out there that it is very touching to see some many people enjoying this simple game as much as we have!


I would be happy to donate 50 nmt and 1mil bells. Please message me!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 23, 2020



Babo said:


> I wish for someone to come buy my mush lamps ;-;


I'd love to buy some!


----------



## Jillenium

Babo said:


> I wish for someone to come buy my mush lamps ;-;


Don’t u want them anymore?


----------



## Babo

Jillenium said:


> Don’t u want them anymore?


I was selling them lol! I still can if you want to buy any!



LilBabyDelirium said:


> I would be happy to donate 50 nmt and 1mil bells. Please message me!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 23, 2020
> 
> 
> I'd love to buy some!


ahhhh youre too kind! I have a policy tho: i refuse to sell to anyone who doesnt need them or feels like they need to do So to help me :c If you do want them tho im more than happy to sell to u! You are after all the wish granter!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 23, 2020



izzyvixen said:


> Hi, I have tons of fossils  I can give you.. The extras you can sell for bells  PM me if you want them
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 23, 2020
> 
> 
> What are you looking for them?


6 tbt each! Lmk!


----------



## Imbri

MindMeld said:


> So, I know this is a general wish, but I guess I'm just throwing it out there to the world to see what happens.  My wife and daughter and I lost our island that we had been enjoying building together to a system glitch of some kind.  I don't mind rebuilding everything we had, and I have done another of the basics, but I think my wife and daughter are disheartened because we built that island as a family activity.  So, I guess that my wish is that, if anyone feels like helping with anything at all, it will get us another step closer to getting back what we lost.  If nothing else, I want to put out there that it is very touching to see some many people enjoying this simple game as much as we have!



I have a handful of DIY cards right now. I'll PM you when I get home tonight and list what I have. You're welcome to any/all of them.


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

Babo said:


> I was selling them lol! I still can if you want to buy any!
> 
> 
> ahhhh youre too kind! I have a policy tho: i refuse to sell to anyone who doesnt need them or feels like they need to do So to help me :c If you do want them tho im more than happy to sell to u! You are after all the wish granter!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 23, 2020
> 
> 
> 6 tbt each! Lmk!


For the person whose Switch bricked (Mindmeld) - meant I want to GIVE YOU 50nmt AND 1mil bells. Lol

Also have a bunch of diys for you!

Babo- I want to buy some mush lamps


----------



## xTurnip

Rosaline said:


> I can give you both of these!


Wow that'd be super cool. I'm gonna DM you!


----------



## minimoon

I'm wishing for black street lamps. If anyone is in need of green ones hit me up!


----------



## Peach_Jam

minimoon said:


> I'm wishing for black street lamps. If anyone is in need of green ones hit me up!


I can order you some black street lamps!

also still looking to catalog a brown reindeer sweater from anyone that has it ;;v;; 
Wish granted! Tysm @FishHead


----------



## Jillenium

Peach_Jam said:


> I can order you some black street lamps!
> 
> also still looking to catalog a brown reindeer sweater from anyone that has it ;;v;;


Is that the winter solstice sweater?


----------



## Peach_Jam

Jillenium said:


> Is that the winter solstice sweater?


ah no it's not ;u; it's the one that Beau wears but in brown


----------



## minimoon

Peach_Jam said:


> I can order you some black street lamps!
> 
> also still looking to catalog a brown reindeer sweater from anyone that has it ;;v;;


Thanks so much! I'm going to check my catalog for the reindeer sweater but it's probably only for sale in winter so you might need a southern hemisphere player.


----------



## Peach_Jam

minimoon said:


> Thanks so much! I'm going to check my catalog for the reindeer sweater but it's probably only for sale in winter so you might need a southern hemisphere player.


np! how many do you need? ^.^
ah and thank you for checking!


----------



## minimoon

Peach_Jam said:


> np! how many do you need? ^.^
> ah and thank you for checking!


5 would be great, if you can only do fewer that's fine too! DM me when you have them and I can send you a code or vice versa.


----------



## Peach_Jam

minimoon said:


> 5 would be great, if you can only do fewer that's fine too! DM me when you have them and I can send you a code or vice versa.


sure thing! I'll go grab them


----------



## heartberry

I wish for a black simple panel! Wish granted by @fud ! TY <3

The brown ones aren't cutting it for my concert stage


----------



## fud

Bcat said:


> I can get you the wild log bench recipe if that’s what you mean. I might have an office wall in storage too. I’ll check



Awesome! Just dm me a dodo code when you can. I'll be playing tonight.
I already found someone selling the wallpaper so don't worry about that one 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 23, 2020



heartberry said:


> I wish for a black simple panel!
> 
> The brown ones aren't cutting it for my concert stage



I have a black simple panel in storage if you want it!


----------



## MindMeld

Reneezombie said:


> I have some diy you can come pick through. I hoard them and give them away for free anyway


That would be fantastic!  How would you prefer to meet?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 23, 2020



dino said:


> i would loooove to come give y'all some spare DIYs! i'm so sorry that happened to y'alls game. hopefully y'all can still find some joy in rebuilding!!


That would be great!  Let's arrange a way to meet!


----------



## _Rainy_

MindMeld said:


> That would be fantastic!  How would you prefer to meet?


Give me a few minutes to gather them up and I’ll pm you my code!


----------



## MindMeld

Great!


----------



## elo-chan

Wondering if anyone could spare me 10 iron :> I just restarted my island and am trying to upgrade Nook's.


----------



## GEEBRASS

elo-chan said:


> Wondering if anyone could spare me 10 iron :> I just restarted my island and am trying to upgrade Nook's.


Sure! Send me a PM!


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

MindMeld said:


> Honestly, maybe just DIYs.  It doesn't really matter what.  Like the stereotypical dad, I build the stuff and they decide where it should go.  We all share in the collecting of resources.  We just had so much more before, so maybe that's what I would ask for specifically-- spare DIY's of any type.


I left a nova light, crescent moon chair, shop sign,  and wooden square table diy. Also for your daughter are the butterfly models, nova lights, and crescent moon chair. Do whatever you want with the 1mil and 50nmt.  <3


----------



## MindMeld

LilBabyDelirium said:


> I left a nova light, crescent moon chair, shop sign,  and wooden square table diy. Also for your daughter are the butterfly models, nova lights, and crescent moon chair. Do whatever you want with the 1mil and 50nmt.  <3


That was beyond generous.  My daughter will be so very happy!


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

MindMeld said:


> That was beyond generous.  My daughter will be so very happy!


That's all that matters to me!


----------



## FishHead

MindMeld said:


> So, I know this is a general wish, but I guess I'm just throwing it out there to the world to see what happens.  My wife and daughter and I lost our island that we had been enjoying building together to a system glitch of some kind.  I don't mind rebuilding everything we had, and I have done another of the basics, but I think my wife and daughter are disheartened because we built that island as a family activity.  So, I guess that my wish is that, if anyone feels like helping with anything at all, it will get us another step closer to getting back what we lost.  If nothing else, I want to put out there that it is very touching to see some many people enjoying this simple game as much as we have!


I can give you some flowers, DIYS, iron, stone, and 500k bells.  
Edit: Don't know when you'll see this message, but if not today Im usually on by 12PM PST


Peach_Jam said:


> I wish to catalog a reindeer sweater (brown) ;u;
> 
> 
> and I don't mind helping out! Lmk what you need and I'll see what I can do ^.^


I have the brown reindeer sweater


----------



## Peach_Jam

FishHead said:


> I can give you some flowers, DIYS, iron, stone, and 500k bells.
> 
> 
> I have the brown reindeer sweater


aah yay ;o; what would you like for it?


----------



## FishHead

Peach_Jam said:


> aah yay ;o; what would you like for it?


I can give it to you for free.


----------



## Peach_Jam

FishHead said:


> I can give it to you for free.


aah thank you


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

Peach_Jam said:


> aah thank you


The point of the Wishing Well is that you don't pay for things you wish for.


----------



## basicbobagirl1130

heartberry said:


> I wish for a black simple panel!
> 
> The brown ones aren't cutting it for my concert stage


If you still need one, I have a spare that I can give you!


----------



## heartberry

basicbobagirl1130 said:


> If you still need one, I have a spare that I can give you!



Thank you so much but I've got one now! Just edited my original post.  ☺


----------



## basicbobagirl1130

Hello! If anybody has spare crescent moon chairs, I would love to have them! They would serve as an amazing decoration item for my enchanted forest I am planning to make 
(Edit: wish granted! Tysm Babo!)


----------



## Babo

basicbobagirl1130 said:


> Hello! If anybody has spare crescent moon chairs, I would love to have them! They would serve as an amazing decoration item for my enchanted forest I am planning to make


Gotchu! I can craft as many as u can request! For free of course


----------



## basicbobagirl1130

tysm! Would two be okay?


----------



## Babo

basicbobagirl1130 said:


> tysm! Would two be okay?


Sure i’ll dm u a code when im done crafting!


----------



## Ro1

.......I wish for a Garden wagon DIY


----------



## Marines

_*I wish for a Cute CD Player  *_


----------



## Pintuition

mina_09 said:


> _*I wish for a Cute CD Player *_


Are you looking for a specific color?


----------



## Marines

No, any color will do!


----------



## Pintuition

mina_09 said:


> No, any color will do!


I can give you a red one if you'd like!


----------



## Marines

Ok, thanks! Should I pick it up or are you willing to drop it off?


----------



## Pintuition

mina_09 said:


> Ok, thanks! Should I pick it up or are you willing to drop it off?


Whatever works best for you!


----------



## Marines

Ok, I think I will pick it up! See you in a bit!


----------



## Pintuition

mina_09 said:


> Ok, I think I will pick it up! See you in a bit!


Great- PM'd the dodo!


----------



## tokkio

i wish for spare green or pink vending machines


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

hey guys~

I am wishing for any real artwork bc I reset and my museum was decently full with art ;_; (prolly the one thing I regret)


----------



## Spends

I wish for Pine Bonsai tree, not the DIY. 
Managed to get the 2 I was after … thank you @USNPete and @TheodoreCottontail


----------



## roserk

I wish for kitchen items, they can be any color. Diy recipe of crescent moon too.


----------



## R3i

I wish for a green hula top 

Edit: ty azurill


----------



## Imbri

I wish for a summer train set to catalog. It's the last one I need.

Edit: wish granted. Thank you, @SmrtLilCookie


----------



## Oldcatlady

tokkio said:


> i wish for spare green or pink vending machines


I can order you a green drink machine if you still need it ^^



roserk said:


> I wish for kitchen items, they can be any color. Diy recipe of crescent moon too.


I have all the kitchen island and and system kitchen cataloged I can order you any of the colours ^^


----------



## Cinnamom

Ro1 said:


> .......I wish for a Garden wagon DIY


I have a spare one if you still need it! ^-^


----------



## scarfboyxiv

Wishy, if you can hear me, I'd like to wish for the Hibiscus variant Surfboard. I know you'll be around my island tonight in small bursts, so when I wish on you I wish for that. *wishing animation*

Edit: FULFILLED! Thank you very much for your generosity @Oldcatlady!


----------



## Cinnamom

I've been working on trying to bring about a university for this summer for the Bell Tree Forums community! My wish is for any help as I really want to get this all ready for the middle of July at the latest! I mainly need materials like wood, clay, and stone, but anything is appreciated (bells, clothing, furniture, etc.) as I really want to make my island a wonderful place for people to visit and attend the university at.


----------



## azurill

R3i said:


> I wish for a green hula top


Hello have the green hula top you can have.


----------



## Oldcatlady

scarfboyxiv said:


> Wishy, if you can hear me, I'd like to wish for the Hibiscus variant Surfboard. I know you'll be around my island tonight in small bursts, so when I wish on you I wish for that. *wishing animation*


I have a hibiscus surfboard ^_^


----------



## SmrtLilCookie

Imbri said:


> I wish for a summer train set to catalog. It's the last one I need.


Hi! I have one you can catalogue  PM me a Dodo code and I’ll bring it over!


----------



## azurill

scarfboyxiv said:


> Wishy, if you can hear me, I'd like to wish for the Hibiscus variant Surfboard. I know you'll be around my island tonight in small bursts, so when I wish on you I wish for that. *wishing animation*


I have the hibiscus surfboard I can give you.


----------



## FishHead

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> hey guys~
> 
> I am wishing for any real artwork bc I reset and my museum was decently full with art ;_; (prolly the one thing I regret)


I can give you a dynamic painting.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

FishHead said:


> I can give you a dynamic painting.



tysm <3 what would you like in return??


----------



## Doggowobble

I wish for a hay bed diy and a tree branch wreath diy  ☺


----------



## tokkio

Cinnamom said:


> I've been working on trying to bring about a university for this summer for the Bell Tree Forums community! My wish is for any help as I really want to get this all ready for the middle of July at the latest! I mainly need materials like wood, clay, and stone, but anything is appreciated (bells, clothing, furniture, etc.) as I really want to make my island a wonderful place for people to visit and attend the university at.


hi! i have stacks of iron nuggets if you need them? i can also give stacks of stone and clay  i dont know if you already have one, but i also have a school desk you can have if ever you dont have it yet  just let me know!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 24, 2020



Oldcatlady said:


> I can order you a green drink machine if you still need it ^^



thank you so much!!


----------



## mochacookie

I wish for a nova star diy! Ive been trying for a while to get it but to no avail Granted!


----------



## Oldcatlady

tokkio said:


> hi! i have stacks of iron nuggets if you need them? i can also give stacks of stone and clay  i dont know if you already have one, but i also have a school desk you can have if ever you dont have it yet  just let me know!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 24, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much!!



PM me when you’re ready and I’ll drop it off ^_^


----------



## dino

Doggowobble said:


> I wish for a hay bed diy and a tree branch wreath diy  ☺


i've got the tree branch wreath DIY for ya! let me know when you're online and we'll work out a drop off :'))



mochacookie said:


> I wish for a nova star diy! Ive been trying for a while to get it but to no avail



i gotchu, hon < 3 lemme know when you're available and we can work out  drop off.


----------



## Miele

Wish granted. Thank you so much, Bethboj!


----------



## Doggowobble

dino said:


> i've got the tree branch wreath DIY for ya! let me know when you're online and we'll work out a drop off :'))
> 
> 
> 
> i gotchu, hon < 3 lemme know when you're available and we can work out  drop off.


tysm! that would be great! maybe tomorrow at 8 am to 3 pm PDT?


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

I wish for a bunch of zen fences and someone who could craft me some nova lights!! 

Wish granted! Thank youuuu


----------



## USN Peter

Spends said:


> I wish for Pine Bonsai tree, not the DIY.


I can craft one for you!


----------



## Pendragon1980

FRANS_PLAYER said:


> I wish for a bunch of zen fences and someone who could craft me some nova lights!!


How many zen fences do you need?


----------



## Bethboj

Miele said:


> fake gallant statue


I can grant you your wish ️


----------



## jasa11

I wish for a great statue
Its the last one i need so i can finish decorating plus im running low on tbt ://


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

Pendragon1980 said:


> How many zen fences do you need?


Like 50-60


----------



## Pendragon1980

FRANS_PLAYER said:


> Like 50-60


Stacks or pieces ?


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

Pendragon1980 said:


> Stacks or pieces ?


Pieces. I've been looking for the DIY recipe to no avail


----------



## Pendragon1980

FRANS_PLAYER said:


> Pieces. I've been looking for the DIY recipe to no avail


Oh! I can give you 60 pieces. Give me a bit to craft them.


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

Pendragon1980 said:


> Oh! I can give you 60 pieces. Give me a bit to craft them.


Thank you so much!


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

My wish is for people to donate to this MASSIVE Celeste giveaway I'm planning! 

Celeste giveaway donations

Paying it forward!


----------



## Jillenium

mochacookie said:


> I wish for a nova star diy! Ive been trying for a while to get it but to no avail


I can craft it for u?


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

mochacookie said:


> I wish for a nova star diy! Ive been trying for a while to get it but to no avail


I actually have one of those!!

@Jillenium how about I give @mochacookie the diy and you can donate a crafted one to the giveaway?


----------



## jasa11

Wish is still a great statue


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

jasa11 said:


> Wish is still a great statue


Those have been impossible for me to find.  :/


----------



## jasa11

LilBabyDelirium said:


> Those have been impossible for me to find.  :/


When u need them as decoration its hell hahah


----------



## Jillenium

LilBabyDelirium said:


> I actually have one of those!!
> 
> @Jillenium how about I give @mochacookie the diy and you can donate a crafted one to the giveaway?


Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Spends

USNPete said:


> I can craft one for you!


That would be awesome, thank you


----------



## Jillenium

Wish granted - thanks so much @USNPete   So, I’m trying to make a little spa area, got the whirlpool bath, scented candles, cosmos shower (obvs, it’s so pretty) Nail kit, would anyone Be willing to donate any other items to make it look luxurious please? Thamks

bump


----------



## Bluebellie

I wish for the upright piano, grand piano, and piano chair in black (cataloging is ok as well). Thanks for the thread!

edit: wish granted. Thank you @Jillenium !


----------



## Jillenium

Bluebellie said:


> I wish for the upright piano, grand piano, and piano chair in black (cataloging is ok as well). Thanks for the thread!


Hi, I have the piano bench and upright piano in black for u to catalogue


----------



## FishHead

jasa11 said:


> Wish is still a great statue


Not sure if you're willing to spend tbt, but this person is selling a great statue. I think I got mine for 65tbt. Unfortunately, great statues are rare, so the chance of getting one for free is pretty low.


----------



## jasa11

FishHead said:


> Not sure if you're willing to spend tbt, but this person is selling a great statue. I think I got mine for 65tbt. Unfortunately, great statues are rare, so the chance of getting one for free is pretty low.


Awesome, i just replied with 65 tbt!!


----------



## Locokoko182

I wish, I wish upon a Star, that I could get the oasis floor and desert vista


----------



## Anblick

Locokoko182 said:


> I wish, I wish upon a Star, that I could get the oasis floor and desert vista


I can hook you up with the desert vista!


----------



## Locokoko182

Anblick said:


> I can hook you up with the desert vista!



cool! Would you like NMT or IGB?


----------



## Anblick

Locokoko182 said:


> cool! Would you like NMT or IGB?


It's the wishing well, son, you can just have it ^^ Uhhh I guess if you had like a spare gold nugget I'd be super grateful, I have like NONE and I've been having terrible luck getting any.. and I'd love to shop in your shops? But it's totes a gift


----------



## Locokoko182

Anblick said:


> It's the wishing well, son, you can just have it ^^ Uhhh I guess if you had like a spare gold nugget I'd be super grateful, I have like NONE and I've been having terrible luck getting any.. and I'd love to shop in your shops? But it's totes a gift



Okay, I can do that! I will send you a dodo code now


----------



## GEEBRASS

Locokoko182 said:


> I wish, I wish upon a Star, that I could get the oasis floor and desert vista



I have an Oasis Floor for you!


----------



## Locokoko182

GEEBRASS said:


> I have an Oasis Floor for you!


Yay! Do you want anything for it??


----------



## GEEBRASS

Locokoko182 said:


> Yay! Do you want anything for it??


Nope! Just pay it forward if the opportunity arises!


----------



## little10

i wish for explorer hats in avocado and camel... idk why these are so hard to come by, i need them by tomorrow hopefully


----------



## Locokoko182

little10 said:


> i wish for explorer hats in avocado and camel... idk why these are so hard to come by, i need them by tomorrow hopefully



I can order one in avocado for you and send it to you tomorrow


----------



## MayorGong

Wishy wishy - I wish for the cherry blossom petal pile recipe  it's the only recipe I'm missing from the sakura collection and it's one of my favourites


----------



## BlueSplatt

I wish for Cherry, Camofrog and Maple

	Post automatically merged: Jun 26, 2020

I also wish that Gonzo will leave my island


----------



## FishHead

Bump


----------



## Miele

I wish for the moving painting, real or fake


----------



## v a p o r w a v e

I wish for a cherry blossom bonsai, not the recepie, just the item


----------



## Ellen_from_Waihekiwi

Jillenium said:


> So, I’m trying to make a little spa area, got the whirlpool bath, scented candles, cosmos shower (obvs, it’s so pretty) Nail kit, would anyone Be willing to donate any other items to make it look luxurious please? Thamks
> 
> bump



How do a cypress bathtub, some fan palm and deer scare sound? Maybe an imperial partition too? Poolside beds? Incense burner? Rattan table and stools? Let me know if you'd like some of these items and I'll be happy to order them for you! 



I wish for some mush lamps!


----------



## Jillenium

Ellen_from_Waihekiwi said:


> How do a cypress bathtub, some fan palm and deer scare sound? Maybe an imperial partition too? Poolside beds? Incense burner? Rattan table and stools? Let me know if you'd like some of these items and I'll be happy to order them for you!
> 
> 
> 
> I wish for some mush lamps!


Hey, I’ve got all of those already ;( do u have rattan chairs in white please, or spa buckets? Wish granted, thanks so much @Spends  xx


----------



## healingwind

I wish for a cool surfboard.

EDIT: Ty azurill!!


----------



## azurill

healingwind said:


> I wish for a cool surfboard.


I have one I can give you.


----------



## healingwind

azurill said:


> I have one I can give you.



How do you prefer giving it? Drop off or pick up?


----------



## Ellen_from_Waihekiwi

Jillenium said:


> Hey, I’ve got all of those already ;( do u have rattan chairs in white please, or spa buckets?



unfortunately i don’t


----------



## azurill

healingwind said:


> How do you prefer giving it? Drop off or pick up?


Do you mind if I drop off.


----------



## USN Peter

Jillenium said:


> Hey, I’ve got all of those already ;( do u have rattan chairs in white please, or spa buckets?


I can order one for you. Just to be clear, are you looking for White Rattan Arm Chair?


----------



## Jillenium

USNPete said:


> I can order one for you. Just to be clear, are you looking for White Rattan Arm Chair?


Oooh yes please!


----------



## USN Peter

Jillenium said:


> Oooh yes please!


I found one in my storage. I will send you the Dodo code!


----------



## Spends

Jillenium said:


> Hey, I’ve got all of those already ;( do u have rattan chairs in white please, or spa buckets?


Do you need any more whiterattan chairs?
When you say spa buckets, do you mean the white rattan towel basket?


----------



## Tiger513

I have been searching/waiting for those tall bookshelves and the iron garden benches! If anyone could grant either of those wishes I'd be so grateful!

Edit: 
Wish granted by Pintuition!


----------



## Pintuition

Tiger513 said:


> I have been searching/waiting for those tall bookshelves and the iron garden benches! If anyone could grant either of those wishes I'd be so grateful!


I can make you some iron garden benches! I can also make the bookshelves but I don't have books in storage!


----------



## Tiger513

Pintuition said:


> I can make you some iron garden benches! I can also make the bookshelves but I don't have books in storage!



That would be amazing! I can supply iron and order books!


----------



## _Rainy_

Tiger513 said:


> That would be amazing! I can supply iron and order books!


I have the iron garden bench diy you can have. And can make you some bookshelves if you still need any


----------



## elo-chan

Nvm!


----------



## Anblick

v a p o r w a v e said:


> I wish for a cherry blossom bonsai, not the recepie, just the item


Did you get one yet? I can make you one!


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

I keep coming on to try to grant some wishes,  and all you wonderful people get to them before I have a chance to respond! <3


----------



## Xcourt560x

little10 said:


> i wish for explorer hats in avocado and camel... idk why these are so hard to come by, i need them by tomorrow hopefully


Hey are u still looking for these? I have them in my ables today
Edit: just noticed someone responded to u. But if ur still in need pm me


----------



## GEEBRASS

I wish for a black Upright Locker! Just being able to catalog one would be totally sufficient as well!


----------



## Imbri

LilBabyDelirium said:


> I keep coming on to try to grant some wishes,  and all you wonderful people get to them before I have a chance to respond! <3


You do so much!


----------



## Jillenium

Spends said:


> Do you need any more whiterattan chairs?
> When you say spa buckets, do you mean the white rattan towel basket?
> View attachment 279970


Yes that’s the one! Do u have these please?


----------



## Xcourt560x

Wishing for 10 picked green mums and 5 picked yellow pansies.
Trying to craft natural green wreath and pansy table for one of my villagers :3
Edit:  wish granted by @MelaniteMoon


----------



## MelaniteMoon

Xcourt560x said:


> Wishing for 10 picked green mums and 5 picked yellow pansies.
> Trying to craft natural green wreath and pansy table for one of my villagers :3



I can help you out


----------



## Spends

Jillenium said:


> Yes that’s the one! Do u have these please?


Sent them to you


----------



## minimoon

Granted by @Xcourt560x !

I wish for an apple chair! I wanted to make one to go outside Wendy's house and realised I don't have the DIY. I can provide apples if necessary.


----------



## Xcourt560x

minimoon said:


> I wish for an apple chair! I wanted to make one to go outside Wendy's house and realised I don't have the DIY. I can provide apples if necessary.


I can craft one for u. Just pm me dodo code and I’ll be right over


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

I wish for even more zen fences!

Wish granted! Thank you


----------



## Xcourt560x

FRANS_PLAYER said:


> I wish for even more zen fences!


About how many do u need?


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

FRANS_PLAYER said:


> I wish for even more zen fences!


How many do you need?


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

LilBabyDelirium said:


> How many do you need?


1-2 stacks?


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

FRANS_PLAYER said:


> 1-2 stacks?


@Xcourt560x you do one,  I do one?


----------



## Xcourt560x

FRANS_PLAYER said:


> 1-2 stacks?


Ok I have 1 stack u can have. Just pm me dodo code and I’ll be right over

	Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2020



LilBabyDelirium said:


> @Xcourt560x you do one,  I do one?


Just seen this. That works


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

Xcourt560x said:


> Ok I have 1 stack u can have. Just pm me dodo code and I’ll be right over
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2020
> 
> 
> Just seen this. That works


I also have a stack ready


----------



## Venn

I have been looking for Wendy and Del posters since I forgot to get them at photo studio before they moved out but had no luck yet. I can just catalog them if need be.

Del and Wendy Posters Received!


----------



## minimoon

Ansel said:


> I have been looking for Wendy and Del posters since I forgot to get them at photo studio before they moved out but had no luck yet. I can just catalog them if need be.


I have Wendy's! I'll just need a few minutes to get it...


----------



## GEEBRASS

Ansel said:


> I have been looking for Wendy and Del posters since I forgot to get them at photo studio before they moved out but had no luck yet. I can just catalog them if need be.



I have a Del poster you can have! PM me a dodo code and I'll drop it off!


----------



## minimoon

minimoon said:


> I have Wendy's! I'll just need a few minutes to get it...





Ansel said:


> I have been looking for Wendy and Del posters since I forgot to get them at photo studio before they moved out but had no luck yet. I can just catalog them if need be.


I've got Wendy's - shoot me a dodo code when you're ready


----------



## SweetUnrest

I‘m super new, but I have been really hoping to have every fruit growing on my island. I just need oranges, apples, and pears.

*Wish MORE than granted! Thank you so much!*


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

SweetUnrest said:


> I‘m super new, but I have been really hoping to have every fruit growing on my island. I just need oranges, apples, and pears.


I can bring you a stack of each.  Send a dodo code via direct message!


----------



## Venn

GEEBRASS said:


> I have a Del poster you can have! PM me a dodo code and I'll drop it off!





minimoon said:


> I've got Wendy's - shoot me a dodo code when you're ready



Ah! I stepped away for a short break. I didn't mean to make you wait. Let me know if you're still on and i'll send you a Dodo


----------



## GEEBRASS

Ansel said:


> Ah! I stepped away for a short break. I didn't mean to make you wait. Let me know if you're still on and i'll send you a Dodo



Sure! Logging back into the game, shoot me a PM!


----------



## Venn

GEEBRASS said:


> Sure! Logging back into the game, shoot me a PM!



Okay! One is coming right up! I'll send a PM!


----------



## Zazagirl12

Hi everyone! I *wish for a nova lamp!
WISH GRANTED *by the lovely kind @Polilla Tysm for the nova lights!!!!
lovely thread you have created @LilBabyDelirium ! I love seeing your kindness all over this website!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2020



roserk said:


> I wish for kitchen items, they can be any color. Diy recipe of crescent moon too.



I have a pink stand mixer, silver espresso maker, and yellow kettle!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2020

@MindMeld Hey! I have a lot of extra DIYs if you would like to come over to my island and have a look!


----------



## FishHead

Haven't done one in a while, but I would like some stacks of clay. 
Wish granted by @minimoon


----------



## minimoon

FishHead said:


> Haven't done one in a while, but I would like some stacks of clay.


I'll bring you a couple of stacks of you DM me a code!


----------



## little10

Xcourt560x said:


> Hey are u still looking for these? I have them in my ables today
> Edit: just noticed someone responded to u. But if ur still in need pm me



Hi! Thank you so much for the offer but I wanted these for the bug off so it’s okay now haha. Sorry I replied late, just saw this ><;


----------



## JordanRhysBaker

Looking for a frozen arch diy


----------



## USN Peter

JordanRhysBaker said:


> Looking for a frozen arch diy


I can craft the arch for you. How many do you need?


----------



## Skandranon

I wish I had some apples, cherries and pears
also wish i had some more rusted parts but totally understand if no one has extra of those 

also just wondering, just managed to learn to make wishes, how hard is it to get gemini and cancer fragments?

wish granted thank you *Ellen_from_Waihekiwi *


----------



## Ellen_from_Waihekiwi

Skandranon said:


> I wish I had some apples, cherries and pears
> also wish i had some more rusted parts but totally understand if no one has extra of those
> 
> also justb wondering, just managed to learn to make wishes, how hard is it to get gemini and cancer fragments?



i can get you the fruit and some rusted parts <3

	Post automatically merged: Jun 29, 2020

Just send me a dodo when you are ready!


----------



## Taz

I’ve never done this before but i wish for a banana mixer and black wall clock!

*Wish granted by LOEY! Thank you!! *


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

Skandranon said:


> also just wondering, just managed to learn to make wishes, how hard is it to get gemini and cancer fragments?


Sending dm

	Post automatically merged: Jun 29, 2020



Skandranon said:


> also just wondering, just managed to learn to make wishes, how hard is it to get gemini and cancer fragments?


Sending dm


----------



## Polilla

Zazagirl12 said:


> Hi everyone! I *wish for a nova lamp!*
> lovely thread you have created @LilBabyDelirium ! I love seeing your kindness all over this website!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> I have a pink stand mixer, silver espresso maker, and yellow kettle!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2020
> 
> @MindMeld Hey! I have a lot of extra DIYs if you would like to come over to my island and have a look!


Hey, have you gotten your Nova light? I can craft one for you


----------



## Zazagirl12

Polilla said:


> Hey, have you gotten your Nova light? I can craft one for you



hey! I haven’t yet! I would truly appreciate it!! You are super kind!!!


----------



## Polilla

Zazagirl12 said:


> hey! I haven’t yet! I would truly appreciate it!! You are super kind!!!


Ok, let me finish a trade and I can craft it for you, can I drop off?


----------



## Zazagirl12

Yes you can I’ll pm you!! A dodo


----------



## wanderlust//

hmm... I wish for a mama bear!

edit: don’t mean to be greedy, but if possible a stack or two of peaches would mean the world to me  it’s the last fruit i need!
(lol fruit stacks go by tens correct?)


----------



## Skandranon

i 


wanderlust// said:


> hmm... I wish for a mama bear!
> 
> edit: don’t mean to be greedy, but if possible a stack or two of peaches would mean the world to me  it’s the last fruit i need!
> (lol fruit stacks go by tens correct?)


have both of your wants, have 2 different color mother bears so u can check which one you want


----------



## jasa11

Id love a pisces lamp!


----------



## Katya01

I wish for books 
☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆
Wish granted! By @azurill


----------



## azurill

Katya01 said:


> I wish for books


How many books do you want. I can give you 8.


----------



## Milady

I wish for a fish print tee <3

Edit: wish granted by Sarahsays. Thanks so much


----------



## Katya01

azurill said:


> How many books do you want. I can give you 8.


That's so sweet! Can I take all 8? Keep what you need ☆


----------



## azurill

Katya01 said:


> That's so sweet! Can I take all 8? Keep what you need ☆


Yes you can have all 8. I’m Open  Code is 85GDC Celeste is here so you can get  a diy from her.


----------



## Katya01

azurill said:


> Yes you can have all 8. I’m Open  Code is 85GDC Celeste is here so you can get  a diy from her.


Thank you so much for your kindness. I'll be on my way in a sec


----------



## SarahSays

Amen said:


> I wish for a fish print tee <3


Hii  Are you still looking for a fish print tee?


----------



## Milady

SarahSays said:


> Hii  Are you still looking for a fish print tee?


Yup! :]


----------



## Plume

I wish for mush furniture of any sort! I'm on the northern hemisphere, but I would love it if I had mushrooms to decorate the outside of Muffy's house with.

edit: Wish granted by justalittlemad and USNPete! <3


----------



## justalittlemad

Plume said:


> I wish for mush furniture of any sort! I'm on the northern hemisphere, but I would love it if I had mushrooms to decorate the outside of Muffy's house with.


I'm not on right now but I do have some DIYs for the mush stuff. The wreath and log definitely, possibly the partition. I can craft them for you if you'll be on in a few hours?


----------



## Plume

justalittlemad said:


> I'm not on right now but I do have some DIYs for the mush stuff. The wreath and log definitely, possibly the partition. I can craft them for you if you'll be on in a few hours?


Sure, I should be around! Thank you so much! <3


----------



## Midna64

I wish for a cityscape wall! 
Ended up buying one! Thank you~


----------



## Lotusblossom

We wish for OG Julian!!!!


----------



## Xcourt560x

Midna64 said:


> I wish for a cityscape wall!


I have a spare u can have. Just pm me dodo and I’ll be right over with it


----------



## USN Peter

Plume said:


> I wish for mush furniture of any sort! I'm on the northern hemisphere, but I would love it if I had mushrooms to decorate the outside of Muffy's house with.


I can give you Mush Parasol, Mush Low stool, and Mush Table!
Let me know if you still need these!


----------



## Plume

USNPete said:


> I can give you Mush Parasol, Mush Low stool, and Mush Table!
> Let me know if you still need these!


Those are exactly what I need! I would love to take them off your hands, thank you so much!!


----------



## USN Peter

Plume said:


> Those are exactly what I need! I would love to take them off your hands, thank you so much!!


Okay, I can send you the Dodo code right now if you are available. Let me know by DM.


----------



## Nefarious

Looking to get a Wall Clock in white if anyone has one they're not using. Cataloging also works. ^^


----------



## Peach_Jam

I wish for an infused-water dispenser diy :>


----------



## Eir

NefariousKing said:


> Looking to get a Wall Clock in white if anyone has one they're not using. Cataloging also works. ^^


 I have one for you. PM me a dodo code and I'll drop it off. 



Peach_Jam said:


> I wish for an infused-water dispenser diy :>


I have this as well. PM a dodo code and I'll drop it off.


----------



## Peach_Jam

Eir said:


> I have one for you. PM me a dodo code and I'll drop it off.
> 
> 
> I have this as well. PM a dodo code and I'll drop it off.


thank you ♡


----------



## mayorsam17

I wish for a party wall or floor


----------



## Lynnatchii

I wish for Kick's poster, and all the three able sisters posters!


----------



## Ichigo.

Maybe a long shot, but I wish for a Nova Light DIY. I've been wanting to scatter them throughout my island, but it still eludes me!!

nvm, found someone selling them!


----------



## aericell

Ichigo. said:


> Maybe a long shot, but I wish for a Nova Light DIY. I've been wanting to scatter them throughout my island, but it still eludes me!!


i have one you can have!!

edit: oops saw your edit


----------



## Ichigo.

LOEY said:


> i have one you can have!!
> 
> edit: oops saw your edit



ooo thank you anyway! i made the post because last i checked, people were selling them for so much LOL but it's gotten better now!


----------



## Katya01

I wish for a surfboard

Edit: I got some ☆


----------



## peppy villager

my wish: 2 pink carnations or 2 white carnations


----------



## Oldtimer

Katya01 said:


> I wish for a surfboard


I can let you catalog all of them if you are interested.


----------



## loveclove

MindMeld said:


> So, I know this is a general wish, but I guess I'm just throwing it out there to the world to see what happens.  My wife and daughter and I lost our island that we had been enjoying building together to a system glitch of some kind.  I don't mind rebuilding everything we had, and I have done another of the basics, but I think my wife and daughter are disheartened because we built that island as a family activity.  So, I guess that my wish is that, if anyone feels like helping with anything at all, it will get us another step closer to getting back what we lost.  If nothing else, I want to put out there that it is very touching to see some many people enjoying this simple game as much as we have!


I have a bunch of DIYs, you can take a look if you still need it


----------



## USN Peter

Crunchy said:


> my wish: 2 pink carnations or 2 white carnations


Would love to help, but have they added carnations in ACNH?


----------



## peppy villager

USNPete said:


> Would love to help, but have they added carnations in ACNH?


good question p: I assumed yes, but I could honestly just be wishful thinking!


----------



## loveclove

I am looking for Charlise and Twiggy posters since I didn't even know about the poster and photo studio stuff before they moved out. Charlise was a starter. I'd be more than happy to just catalog.


----------



## MindMeld

loveclove said:


> I have a bunch of DIYs, you can take a look if you still need it


We have done a fairly good job of rebuilding, but I'd certainly be willing to look at your DIYs if you are just wanting to get rid of them!


----------



## Lattecakes

loveclove said:


> I am looking for Charlise and Twiggy posters since I didn't even know about the poster and photo studio stuff before they moved out. Charlise was a starter. I'd be more than happy to just catalog.


Hiii! I have a Twiggy poster for you to keep or to catalog  the choice is yours haha. I am fine with both options. As for Charlise, I am not sure if I have her poster, but I can def check (will let you know later if I have it)


----------



## USN Peter

MindMeld said:


> We have done a fairly good job of rebuilding, but I'd certainly be willing to look at your DIYs if you are just wanting to get rid of them!


Hi there! I can provide some DIY recipes for you as well.
- Garden bench
- Cutting board
- Ironwood low table
- Kettle bathtub
- Palm-tree lamp
- Golden rose wreath
- Chic cosmos wreath

Let me know if you need any of these!


----------



## MindMeld

USNPete said:


> Hi there! I can provide some DIY recipes for you as well.
> - Garden bench
> - Cutting board
> - Ironwood low table
> - Kettle bathtub
> - Palm-tree lamp
> 
> Let me know if you need any of these!


We have all of those, but I appreciate your reply!


----------



## loveclove

MindMeld said:


> We have done a fairly good job of rebuilding, but I'd certainly be willing to look at your DIYs if you are just wanting to get rid of them!


PM me 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 3, 2020



Lattecakes said:


> Hiii! I have a Twiggy poster for you to keep or to catalog  the choice is yours haha. I am fine with both options. As for Charlise, I am not sure if I have her poster, but I can def check (will let you know later if I have it)


Aw tysm! If you don’t mind me keeping it, it’ll go straight to the poster gallery in my basement


----------



## Lynnatchii

I wish for Kick's poster

Wish granted! By @Amen 
But only the Whitney poster, still looking for kicks!


----------



## Milady

CalQueena said:


> I wish for Kick's poster and Whitney's poster


I can give you Whitney’s poster and let you catalog Kick’s poster. Pm me :]


----------



## Lynnatchii

Thank you! I'll pm you right away


----------



## Lattecakes

loveclove said:


> PM me
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 3, 2020
> 
> 
> Aw tysm! If you don’t mind me keeping it, it’ll go straight to the poster gallery in my basement


Hii, I just checked my posters and I don't have Charlise  Only Twiggy. So if someone is reading this and has a Charlise poster, please help grant loveclove's wish ^^ As for Twiggy's poster, you can def keep it  Would you like me to drop it off your island? Or do you want to come pick it up on mine?


----------



## Duckling

I wish for a crescent moon chair!


----------



## Lynnatchii

bubblebabies said:


> I wish for a crescent moon chair!


I have one


----------



## Duckling

CalQueena said:


> I have one



omg can you dm me? thank you sm!


----------



## Lynnatchii

bubblebabies said:


> omg can you dm me? thank you sm!


Sure!


----------



## kaori

I wish for a scattered papers DIY!


----------



## H2406

I have a spare DIY for scattered papers and can bring it to you!


----------



## Cirice

I wish for the white chocolate flooring 
Wish granted by @azurill <3


----------



## azurill

Cirice said:


> I wish for the white chocolate flooring


I have one , do you want me to drop off or do you want to pick up.


----------



## Cirice

azurill said:


> I have one , do you want me to drop off or do you want to pick up.


May I come pick it up? Thank you so much !!


----------



## azurill

Cirice said:


> May I come pick it up? Thank you so much !!


Sure let me open will send you code. Your welcome.


----------



## USN Peter

I am looking for a Red Power suit to catalog...
My wish has been granted by @Reneezombie. Thanks!


----------



## kaori

I wish for the garden bench and tool shelf DIY


----------



## USN Peter

kaori said:


> I wish for the garden bench and tool shelf DIY


I can give you the Garden bench DIY!


----------



## kaori

USNPete said:


> I can give you the Garden bench DIY!


yes please!! <3 thank you!


----------



## USN Peter

kaori said:


> yes please!! <3 thank you!


I will send you the Dodo code via DM.


----------



## minimoon

Granted - thanks @USNPete !
I wish for a changing room in beige, brown or green. Cataloguing would be fine, too!


----------



## Mjeffrey33

I wish for a white anchor


----------



## USN Peter

minimoon said:


> I wish for a changing room in beige, brown or green. Cataloguing would be fine, too!


I have a beige one. You are more than welcome to have it!


----------



## minimoon

USNPete said:


> I have a beige one. You are more than welcome to have it!


Thanks so much! DMing you!


----------



## Bogus Reality

loveclove said:


> I am looking for Charlise and Twiggy posters since I didn't even know about the poster and photo studio stuff before they moved out. Charlise was a starter. I'd be more than happy to just catalog.



I have a Charlise poster I can order for you, but I won't be able to bring it to you until tomorrow since I don't time travel. I don't have one out or in my storage. I'm holding out for the framed photo! 

Let me know if you want me to order it for you.


----------



## Cinnamom

I wish for a brown climbing wall and a stacked magazines DIY! I want to finish up my amusement park and make a news stand!


----------



## Msfeist

Hi all! I wish for some lovely green mums~

Wish granted by Polilla, thank you! <3


----------



## Polilla

Msfeist said:


> Hi all! I wish for some lovely green mums~


I can give you some


----------



## Msfeist

Polilla said:


> I can give you some



thank you so much! I can give you a dodo code whenever you’re available


----------



## Polilla

Msfeist said:


> thank you so much! I can give you a dodo code whenever you’re available


Yes, send me one, I have them ready


----------



## naviwing

I wish... for a blue lighthouse. I have white to trade!

Wish granted! Thank you so much!


----------



## azurill

naviwing said:


> I wish... for a blue lighthouse. I have white to trade!


Hello, I have a blue lighthouse for you.


----------



## naviwing

azurill said:


> Hello, I have a blue lighthouse for you.



Oh! You're so kind! ; -; I'll message you!


----------



## Lotusblossom

I wish for julian but are we not allowed to wish for dreamies?


----------



## Buffi

Hi! I am wishing for a watermelon dress or If I can catalog it
Wish granted by @naviwing


----------



## naviwing

Buffi said:


> Hi! I am wishing for a watermelon dress or If I can catalog it



Hi! I have a watermelon dress for you!


----------



## justalittlemad

I'm wishing for the Mush Parasol DIY. I can offer up to 35 TBT for it even.


----------



## Buffi

naviwing said:


> Hi! I have a watermelon dress for you!


Oh yayyy!! Thank you so much! Are you online now? Or later sometime?


----------



## moo_nieu

Cinnamom said:


> I wish for a brown climbing wall and a stacked magazines DIY! I want to finish up my amusement park and make a news stand!



I can order the climbing wall for you


----------



## TheodoreCottontail

I wish for a rattan armchair in Light brown. It's the only colour variation I'm missing.

Found it, thanks!


----------



## Roxxy

TheodoreCottontail said:


> I wish for a rattan armchair in Light brown. It's the only colour variation I'm missing.


Oh, pls let me do this  are u available now?

wish still needs granted. Sorry I had reddish brown not light brown. Please can someone help


----------



## Cirice

I'm wishing for someone who could craft me a star clock (is that the name?)
Wish granted by @Peach_Jam thank you!


----------



## TheodoreCottontail

Roxy10 said:


> Oh, pls let me do this  are u available now?


Yes I am! My island or yours?


----------



## Roxxy

TheodoreCottontail said:


> Yes I am! My island or yours?


Can u just come to me? Will pm


----------



## Peach_Jam

Cirice said:


> I'm wishing for someone who could craft me a star clock (is that the name?)


I'd be happy to craft one for you ♡


----------



## naviwing

Wish granted by @healingwind ! Thank you!


----------



## JellyBeans

bumping this back to page one


----------



## healingwind

naviwing said:


> I wish for the purple and green soft serve hats! (catalog works, too!) ༉‧₊˚✧


I can give you a green soft serve hat but not purple !


----------



## _Rainy_

USNPete said:


> I am looking for a Red Power suit to catalog...


I have the red power suit and helmet if you still need it.


----------



## Hedgehugs

I wish for the Pink or Navy Blue Bold Muumuu!



Cinnamom said:


> I wish for a brown climbing wall and a stacked magazines DIY! I want to finish up my amusement park and make a news stand!



Do you still need the stacked magazines DIY? I have one.


----------



## naviwing

Hedgehugs said:


> I wish for the Pink or Navy Blue Bold Muumuu!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you still need the stacked magazines DIY? I have one.



I have the navy blue bold muumuu you can have!


----------



## Hedgehugs

naviwing said:


> I have the navy blue bold muumuu you can have!



Cool! Thank you so much.  ❤  Can you DM me a dodo code if you're not busy?


----------



## _Rainy_

TheodoreCottontail said:


> I wish for a rattan armchair in Light brown. It's the only colour variation I'm missing.


I have it if you’re still looking for it, I’m not sure if you ended up getting it.


----------



## kazaf

I'm wishing for the pirate boots if anyone has it. Thank you!


----------



## Lynnatchii

I wish for a Wooden plain shop sign DIY recipe!

Wish granted~


----------



## TheodoreCottontail

Reneezombie said:


> I have it if you’re still looking for it, I’m not sure if you ended up getting it.


I'm waiting to hear back from someone but if it doesn't work out I'll message you tomorrow morning thanks!


----------



## Emmsey

I wish for the iron wall lamp DIY recipe for my Mum to craft as gifts for her villagers.  Thanks @Tinkeringbell


----------



## Tinkeringbell

Emmsey said:


> I wish for the iron wall lamp DIY recipe for my Mum to craft as gifts for her villagers.



You can get that one by buying the 'wildest dreams DIY' recipe book at Nook's Cranny. I can't buy it a second time to give it to you, I think your Mum should buy her own  If Nook's isn't selling it at your island yet, she's welcome to come over to mine


----------



## Emmsey

Tinkeringbell said:


> You can get that one by buying the 'wildest dreams DIY' recipe book at Nook's Cranny. I can't buy it a second time to give it to you, I think your Mum should buy her own  If Nook's isn't selling it at your island yet, she's welcome to come over to mine



Thank you!! Thats answered why I haven't been able to find it anywhere for her. Wish granted - Thanks!


----------



## Snakeisbaby

This thread is soooooo wholesome  Wish granted, thank you sooo much @LilBabyDelirium  My heart is soooooo happy!!  But I will leave this other wish here because I'm very much still on the lookout: My heart burst for the mom hand-knitted sweater teddy bear variation


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

Snakeisbaby said:


> This thread is soooooo wholesome  I'm the lookout for some mum items, not expecting all or any  just throwing it out in case anyone has an item I want they are willing to part with haha!! The one that makes my heart burst is the mom hand-knitted sweater teddy bear variation  I legit got almost my least favourite variation: accent patch variation. I would be happy for the animal, chick or flower if someone has that one instead they can part with. I'm looking for the apron, variation demin, family, flower, fruit and forest print. I'm also down swapping mum items if anyone has one I have they need!!


I have a spare chick variation sweater and a forest print apron you are welcome to! Send a code!


----------



## minimoon

kaori said:


> I wish for the garden bench and tool shelf DIY


Are you still looking for a garden bench DIY? Just picked up a spare today


----------



## Peach_Jam

*Edit: Wish granted ♡ *
i wish for a fruit basket diy :>


----------



## Dunquixote

CalQueena said:


> I wish for a Wooden plain shop sign DIY recipe!



Hi! I have the diy. Are you still looking for it?


----------



## mayorsam17

Peach_Jam said:


> i wish for a fruit basket diy :>


I have one for ya!


----------



## Peach_Jam

mayorsam17 said:


> I have one for ya!


awesome, thanks so much! c:
Lmk when you're available~


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed

I really wish for the beige and green sweater dresses.


----------



## mayorsam17

Peach_Jam said:


> awesome, thanks so much! c:
> Lmk when you're available~


Unfortunately my power has gone out so it’ll have to be tomorrow! Is that okay with you?


----------



## Peach_Jam

mayorsam17 said:


> Unfortunately my power has gone out so it’ll have to be tomorrow! Is that okay with you?


sure thing!


----------



## applesauc3

Lf a hammock! (Preferably white but any)

WISH GRANTED BY @Elle00


----------



## elo-chan

Wish granted!


----------



## FaerieRose

I wish for a black swimming cap.


----------



## Yukihina

Wishing for any color Soft Serve Ice Cream Lamp to catalog except Vanilla. 

Wish granted by @LilBabyDelirium and @Snakeisbaby !!! Thank you so much!!! I have all the colors now!
❤


----------



## Elle00

applesauc3 said:


> Lf a hammock! (Preferably white but any)


@applesauc3  I can grant that for you but will need to order it!! Free tomorrow to pick it up?


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

Yukihina said:


> Wishing for any color Soft Serve Ice Cream Lamp to catalog except Vanilla.


What color do you want?


----------



## Yukihina

LilBabyDelirium said:


> What color do you want?


Ideally I'd like to end up getting all of them, but I'll take any color I can get! ^^;;


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

Yukihina said:


> Ideally I'd like to end up getting all of them, but I'll take any color I can get! ^^;;



Pick any two:


----------



## Yukihina

LilBabyDelirium said:


> Pick any two:
> View attachment 284617


Ahh, could I get the pink and rainbow one?


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

Yukihina said:


> Ahh, could I get the pink and rainbow one?


Shoot me a dodo code!


----------



## Tinkeringbell

FaerieRose said:


> I wish for a black swimming cap.



I can get you that one, let me know when you're available!


----------



## Snakeisbaby

elo-chan said:


> I wish for 20 holly starts!


I have 5, hopefully others can come up with the rest. Shoot me a message when you are around!


----------



## azurill

Snakeisbaby said:


> I have 5, hopefully others can come up with the rest. Shoot me a message when you are around!


I have the other 15 holly starts


----------



## elo-chan

Snakeisbaby said:


> I have 5, hopefully others can come up with the rest. Shoot me a message when you are around!





azurill said:


> I have the other 15 holly starts


thank you to both of you guys!! <3


----------



## amylase

I wish for the Navy Blue Cat Dress 

Wish granted! Ty again USNPete


----------



## Tiger513

MindMeld said:


> So, I know this is a general wish, but I guess I'm just throwing it out there to the world to see what happens.  My wife and daughter and I lost our island that we had been enjoying building together to a system glitch of some kind.  I don't mind rebuilding everything we had, and I have done another of the basics, but I think my wife and daughter are disheartened because we built that island as a family activity.  So, I guess that my wish is that, if anyone feels like helping with anything at all, it will get us another step closer to getting back what we lost.  If nothing else, I want to put out there that it is very touching to see some many people enjoying this simple game as much as we have!



If you're still looking for DIYS I have a few that you can have! I also have some hybrid flowers!


----------



## MindMeld

Tiger513 said:


> If you're still looking for DIYS I have a few that you can have! I also have some hybrid flowers!


I think we are back on track, but I appreciate it a whole lot!  Hang on to them for someone else on this thread!


----------



## lulu112

Snowifer said:


> Let's see... I wish for a bananas mixer.


i have that in my catalog and I can order one for you! pm me if you are definitely interested


----------



## USN Peter

amylase said:


> I wish for the Navy Blue Cat Dress


I found one in my storage! You can have it =)


----------



## amylase

USNPete said:


> I found one in my storage! You can have it =)


Zomg really??? Let me know when you're available.


----------



## USN Peter

amylase said:


> Zomg really??? Let me know when you're available.


I can send you the Dodo code right now.


----------



## amylase

USNPete said:


> I can send you the Dodo code right now.


Thank you so much!


----------



## USN Peter

Code sent!


----------



## Meira

Worth a shot, but I wish for someone to hold onto Stitches for a bit as right now he has the starting interior ;w;
I'll be forever grateful if someone could help out

Edit: Complete! Got someone on another site to help with this.


----------



## Paradise Crossing

I wish to visit a Southern Island that is not snowing to catch bugs, swim, dive and shop.

WISH GRANTED by @Snakeisbaby


----------



## GEEBRASS

I wish for a Mush Parasol! I realize off-season stuff is a long shot, but what the heck?

Wish granted by @Paradise Crossing !!! <3


----------



## Paradise Crossing

GEEBRASS said:


> I wish for a Mush Parasol! I realize off-season stuff is a long shot, but what the heck?


I have one for you  send me dodo code and I'll drop it off right now for you.


----------



## FishHead

I'd love to pick White hyacinths × 12 Red cosmos × 12 Yellow roses × 12, if possible. 
I can give you hybrids.  
White hyacinths and yellow roses fulfilled thanks to @megantron
Red cosmos fulfilled thanks to @Paradise Crossing


----------



## Megaroni

FishHead said:


> I'd love to pick White hyacinths × 12 Red cosmos × 12 Yellow roses × 12, if possible.
> I can give you hybrids.


I have white hyacinths and yellow roses, do you want the whole flower or just the part you can craft with?


----------



## FishHead

megantron said:


> I have white hyacinths and yellow roses, do you want the whole flower or just the part you can craft with?


I just need the flowers so I can craft a garden wagon. So, I don' t need the whole flower.


----------



## sunset_succulent

i would like a white floor light! catalogue or to keep.
(i have a blue one if you would like to trade)


----------



## yoro

I would need apples, my gates are open if somebody that kind to visit me...


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

RubyandSapphire said:


> i would like a yellow floor light! Catalina ke to keep


There are no yellow floor lights,  just orange,  red, white,  pink, purple,  blue, and light blue.  :/

	Post automatically merged: Jul 12, 2020



yoro said:


> I would need apples, my gates are open if somebody that kind to visit me...


How many apples do you need?


----------



## daffodilcrossing

I would love to catalog a royal crown


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

daffodilcrossing said:


> I would love to catalog a royal crown


I have one! Send a code!


----------



## yoro

LilBabyDelirium said:


> There are no yellow floor lights,  just orange,  red, white,  pink, purple,  blue, and light blue.  :/
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 12, 2020
> 
> 
> How many apples do you need?


Got it meanwhile, anyway thanks for considering!


----------



## Paradise Crossing

FishHead said:


> I'd love to pick White hyacinths × 12 Red cosmos × 12 Yellow roses × 12, if possible.
> I can give you hybrids.
> White hyacinths and yellow roses fulfilled thanks to @megantron
> Just need red cosmos.


I have the red cosmos for you if you still need them  pm me dodo code and I'll drop them off to you whenever.


----------



## Insulaire

I wish for a silver freezer


----------



## Darcy94x

Insulaire said:


> I wish for a silver freezer


I have one! PM me a dodo whenever your ready


----------



## FishHead

Paradise Crossing said:


> I have the red cosmos for you if you still need them  pm me dodo code and I'll drop them off to you whenever.


Hi, thanks you for fulfilling my wish!  Do you think you can do around 4PM PST?


----------



## jewel1979

This is a lovely thread, you guys are the cutest   I don't have any wishes just now, just wanted to say how sweet you all are xx


----------



## Underneath The Stars

i wish to catalog the black whirlpool bath. i have the white for you to catalog if you need/want to trade.


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

EDIT Never mind,  finally found the mush lamp diy on my own lol


----------



## Paradise Crossing

FishHead said:


> Hi, thanks you for fulfilling my wish!  Do you think you can do around 4PM PST?




	Post automatically merged: Jul 13, 2020

Yes absolutely  I'm here in AZ so right now we are on the same time zone. 4pm is perfect!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 13, 2020

Yes absolutely  I'm here in AZ so right now we are on the same time schedule. 4pm is perfect!


----------



## Insulaire

Darcy94x said:


> I have one! PM me a dodo whenever your ready☺


WISH FULFILLED  Thank you!


----------



## Hedgehugs

Underneath The Stars said:


> i wish to catalog the black whirlpool bath. i have the white for you to catalog if you need/want to trade.


I can order you one and you can keep it if you like?


----------



## Imbri

You all are too fast on these.


----------



## Oldtimer

Bumping this wonderful thread in hopes that I can help grant a wish.


----------



## roserk

I wish for the crescent moon chair.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Oldtimer said:


> Bumping this wonderful thread in hopes that I can help grant a wish.


Thank you so much! I’ve been wanting to be a bit of a helper on this thread.


roserk said:


> I wish for the crescent moon chair.


 I’m going to be a couple hours out but I’d be willing to grant your wish once I can get on!


----------



## roserk

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Thank you so much! I’ve been wanting to be a bit of a helper on this thread.
> 
> I’m going to be a couple hours out but I’d be willing to grant your wish once I can get on!


Thanks so much , just pm me when you're available


----------



## Skandranon

I have a second wish, but due to what it is, I think its not being greedy  
I wish I could maintain a 5 star rating on my island for a few days. To do this though I need to clear out the extra DiY on my beach. Anyone willing to come see if they can make some of them disappear?


----------



## Oldtimer

Skandranon said:


> I have a second wish, but due to what it is, I think its not being greedy
> I wish I could maintain a 5 star rating on my island for a few days. To do this though I need to clear out the extra DiY on my beach. Anyone willing to come see if they can make some of them disappear?


I’d like to come take a look at what you have.


----------



## Roxxy

What a generous wish


----------



## Peach_Jam

*wish granted by @ivelostmyspectacles <3*
would anyone happen to have a firewood diy? 0:


----------



## Paradise Crossing

Skandranon said:


> I have a second wish, but due to what it is, I think its not being greedy
> I wish I could maintain a 5 star rating on my island for a few days. To do this though I need to clear out the extra DiY on my beach. Anyone willing to come see if they can make some of them disappear?


I would love to come take a look please. See if I can help


----------



## duckyducky

I wish for a trees bounty arch uwu

Granted by @USNPete


----------



## SmoochsPLH

I wish for a pink cordless phone (gonna be keeping an eye out for wishes I can fulfill :3).

WISH GRANTED! Thanks so much Imbri!


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

Peach_Jam said:


> would anyone happen to have a firewood diy? 0:


Hey! If you still needed this DIY, I happen to have one!


----------



## Imbri

SmoochsPLH said:


> I wish for a pink cordless phone (gonna be keeping an eye out for wishes I can fulfill :3).


I have one I can give you. Let me know when you're online (time and time zone).


----------



## Underneath The Stars

Hedgehugs said:


> I can order you one and you can keep it if you like?



i'm just seeing this i'm so sorry! that's so sweet, if we can still trade you can message me when you're free. cheers!


----------



## USN Peter

duckyducky said:


> I wish for a trees bounty arch uwu


Hi there. 
Are you looking for an arch itself or a recipe?


----------



## duckyducky

USNPete said:


> Hi there.
> Are you looking for an arch itself or a recipe?


Hi, either one! C:


----------



## USN Peter

duckyducky said:


> Hi, either one! C:


Cool. I can give you one.
If you are available for pick up, I can send you the Dodo code right now.


----------



## duckyducky

I am available!


----------



## USN Peter

@duckyducky, Code sent!


----------



## pizzabutts

i wish for the diy of the hedge fence


----------



## Eevees

I'd love some mermaid stuff, most of all the pink mermaid dresses


----------



## USN Peter

MissPink said:


> I'd love some mermaid stuff, most of all the pink mermaid dresses


I have the dress that you are looking for!
Pascal gave this to me on the other day and it has been in my storage ever since.


----------



## Eevees

USNPete said:


> I have the dress that you are looking for!
> Pascal gave this to me on the other day and it has been in my storage ever since.


Oh wow really! I'd love it if you dont mind at all?


----------



## USN Peter

MissPink said:


> Oh wow really! I'd love it if you dont mind at all?


Of course not.
If you are available for pick up, I can send the Dodo code to you.


----------



## sarosephie

Id really like some stacks of wood!


----------



## Eevees

USNPete said:


> Of course not.
> If you are available for pick up, I can send you the Dodo code to you.


I can too, just let me boot my switch up


----------



## Peach_Jam

ivelostmyspectacles said:


> Hey! If you still needed this DIY, I happen to have one!


thank you! lmk when you're available


----------



## pizzabutts

i would also love a rose wand


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

pizzabutts said:


> i would also love a rose wand ❤❤❤


Give me a minute and I’ll grant your wish!


----------



## Katya01

I wish for a stack of wood or iron


----------



## Imbri

Katya01 said:


> I wish for a stack of wood or iron


I can give you one of each. Send me a dodo.


----------



## Katya01

Imbri said:


> I can give you one of each. Send me a dodo.


Will do just finishing some trades!


----------



## nintendoanna

i wish for the brown rattan stool :^)


----------



## Skandranon

nintendoanna said:


> i wish for the brown rattan stool :^)



I can grant that, question though. is your shop selling surfboards today? if so would like to drop it off then get one


----------



## nintendoanna

Skandranon said:


> I can grant that, question though. is your shop selling surfboards today? if so would like to drop it off then get one


yes! i have the pink floral surfboard in rn at books cranny


----------



## Tropisla2020

Closed-Hi am in need of 2 more fossils for my museum, a Diplodocus neck and the back end of a Sabertooth tiger. Please PM me if you can help. Thank you.

Partial wish granted by @USNPete. Thank you for the Diplo neck. Now all I need to complete my fossil collection is the back end of a Sabertooth tiger. Thanks again.
The the rest of the wish was fulfilled bye @Emmsey. Thank you both so much for the fossils I really appreciate it. My fossil collection is now complete


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I wish someone would clean up my island of all the flowers I have.


----------



## Tropisla2020

MissPink said:


> I'd love some mermaid stuff, most of all the pink mermaid dresses


I have the teal and pink mermaid dress if you want it. Let me know.


----------



## DeltaLoraine

Milky star said:


> I wish someone would clean up my island of all the flowers I have.


Wouldn't you know? I'm desperately in the market for flowers


----------



## USN Peter

Tropisla2020 said:


> Hi am in need of 2 more fossils for my museum, a Diplodocus neck and the back end of a Sabertooth tiger. Please PM me if you can help. Thank you.


I found Diplo neck in my storage! You can have it. =)
Sene me a message when you are available for a pick up.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

DeltaLoraine said:


> Wouldn't you know? I'm desperately in the market for flowers


I- we're playing early tomorrow morning if I'm up. I'll dm you-


----------



## Hedgehugs

Kind of a big wish, but if anyone has the blooming version of the Mom's art I would be_ extremely_ thankful if someone could let me have it? I need it to finish my pink bedroom. I could also trade some of my mom/island-specific items if need be. Thanks!

edit: 



Spoiler: Granted!


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

Peach_Jam said:


> thank you! lmk when you're available


I'm usually on late night/early morning EST! When are you usually on? :0


----------



## Arckaniel

Hi I wish for a bunch of plucked white hyacinths, red cosmos, yellow roses & yellow mums for the garden wagon and mum cushion diy lol as I just realized I don't have much regular flowers but a lot of hybrids


----------



## USN Peter

Arckaniel said:


> Hi I wish for a bunch of plucked white hyacinths, red cosmos, yellow roses & yellow mums for the garden wagon and mum cushion diy lol as I just realized I don't have much regular flowers but a lot of hybrids


You can come to my island and get the flowers that you need for the garden wagon.
I do not have Yellow mum at the moment, but if you want, I can give you the mum cushion that I have.


----------



## Arckaniel

That'll be wonderful, I'd like to come and visit  also no need, I'd be happy to just take the flowers I need for the garden wagon  TYSM!


----------



## Emmsey

Tropisla2020 said:


> Hi am in need of 2 more fossils for my museum, a Diplodocus neck and the back end of a Sabertooth tiger. Please PM me if you can help. Thank you.
> 
> Partial wish granted by @USNPete. Thank you for the Diplo neck. Now all I need to complete my fossil collection is the back end of a Sabertooth tiger. Thanks again.



Is it the sabertooth tail fossil that you after? If so I have that. Currently preparing for a big fossil event so had loads saved. Let me know if thats the one you're after?


----------



## Tropisla2020

Emmsey said:


> Is it the sabertooth tail fossil that you after? If so I have that. Currently preparing for a big fossil event so had loads saved. Let me know if thats the one you're after?


Yes that is the one.


----------



## Emmsey

It's yours let me know when you want me to drop it off. Will keep it to one side.


----------



## Tropisla2020

Emmsey said:


> It's yours let me know when you want me to drop it off. Will keep it to one side.


I'm ready now. Do you want to come here or do you want me to come to your Island?


----------



## Emmsey

Tropisla2020 said:


> I'm ready now. Do you want to come here or do you want me to come to your Island?



I'll come to you - PM me your dodo and I'll be right over.


----------



## Tropisla2020

Emmsey said:


> I'll come to you - PM me your dodo and I'll be right over.


Ok


----------



## courtxh

Arckaniel said:


> Hi I wish for a bunch of plucked white hyacinths, red cosmos, yellow roses & yellow mums for the garden wagon and mum cushion diy lol as I just realized I don't have much regular flowers but a lot of hybrids


If you still need yellow mums, I can bring you some!

I wish for the blue telephone box

WISH FULFILLED by @Oldtimer <3


----------



## Arckaniel

Yes I'd love to! Sorry for the late reply got busy with something, are you available now?


----------



## JSS

Wishing for someone's villager to be crafting the shell arch...


----------



## Oldtimer

courtxh said:


> If you still need yellow mums, I can bring you some!
> 
> I wish for the blue telephone box


Hi, are you still looking for the blue phone box? If so, I have one for you.


----------



## Emmsey

I wish for the Mum cushion recipe for my mum (lol)


----------



## m i d o r i

I wish for some mushrooms (any kind/any amount would do) I just can't wait for fall and would be glad with anything really c:
Thanks to @USNPete for making my wish come true c:

	Post automatically merged: Jul 17, 2020



JSS said:


> Wishing for someone's villager to be crafting the shell arch...


I have a spare shell arch diy !


----------



## courtxh

Oldtimer said:


> Hi, are you still looking for the blue phone box? If so, I have one for you.


Yes please!


----------



## USN Peter

m i d o r i said:


> I wish for some mushrooms (any kind/any amount would do) I just can't wait for fall and would be glad with anything really c:


I can give you 20 Round mushrooms and 10 Flat mushrooms.
Let me know if you want it.


----------



## Imbri

I wish for a copper wall-mounted candle.

*Edit: Wish granted. Thank you, @Oldtimer !*


----------



## m i d o r i

USNPete said:


> I can give you 20 Round mushrooms and 10 Flat mushrooms.
> Let me know if you want it.


Yes, thanks that would be so nice ! c:


----------



## Oldtimer

courtxh said:


> Yes please!


Hi


Imbri said:


> I wish for a copper wall-mounted candle.


Hi, I have a copper wall mounted candle. Please DM me a dodo if still interested.


----------



## naelyn

Really wish for a slot machine from the pocket camp event.. As I was not able to obtain it then.


----------



## Imbri

naelyn said:


> Really wish for a slot machine from the pocket camp event.. As I was not able to obtain it then.


I can order one for you, if you don't mind waiting until tomorrow evening. I won't be on until about 6:00 EST, because of work.


----------



## naelyn

Imbri said:


> I can order one for you, if you don't mind waiting until tomorrow evening. I won't be on until about 6:00 EST, because of work.


Yes please. That's a perfect time. Just dm me on here when youre available. Thank you so much.


----------



## Ouija88

I wish my trees would stop dropping branches XD

seriously though, I’m looking for the royal crown hat. (Not sure name). It costs 1.2 million. I’d gladly pay double that. I had in my Ables a bunch of times but now that I’m loaded with bells it hasn’t showed up. Grrrr


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Ouija88 said:


> seriously though, I’m looking for the royal crown hat. (Not sure name). It costs 1.2 million. I’d gladly pay double that. I had in my Ables a bunch of times but now that I’m loaded with bells it hasn’t showed up. Grrrr



I can let you catalog the Royal Crown for free if you'd like. Then you can order it at your leisure. Let me know if that sounds good!


----------



## Bloobloop

i wish to catalog/obtain a server!


----------



## courtxh

Bloobloop said:


> i wish to catalog/obtain a server!


I  can give you one!


----------



## mayorsam17

I'm sure its a bit of a long shot but I would love a lucky cat


----------



## judelu93

mayorsam17 said:


> I'm sure its a bit of a long shot but I would love a lucky cat


I can craft you the gold one! If you have a normal one!


----------



## mayorsam17

judelu93 said:


> I can craft you the gold one! If you have a normal one!


ah i really appreciate it but I don't have the normal lucky cat


----------



## Paradise Crossing

GRANTED  by @Anblick thanks so so so much!!!!!

I'm wishing for the Diplodocus neck and the Sabertooth tail fossils. Might be a long shot since this same wish was just granted to someone but I would greatly appreciate the help if anyone has these extra fossils to spare


----------



## Anblick

Paradise Crossing said:


> I'm wishing for the Diplodocus neck and the Sabertooth tail fossils. Might be a long shot since this same wish was just granted to someone but I would greatly appreciate the help if anyone has these extra fossils to spare


Omfg I HAVE BOTH!! I'M SO EXCITED ABOUT THIS HAHAH you can totally have them!


----------



## Paradise Crossing

Anblick said:


> Omfg I HAVE BOTH!! I'M SO EXCITED ABOUT THIS HAHAH you can totally have them!


NO WAY!!!! Really???? YAY!!! Thanks so so so much!!! I have been trying for so long to finish my museum but everyday is only duplicates  I appreciate it so much. Is there anything I can do for you in return?


----------



## Anblick

Paradise Crossing said:


> NO WAY!!!! Really???? YAY!!! Thanks so so so much!!! I have been trying for so long to finish my museum but everyday is only duplicates  I appreciate it so much. Is there anything I can do for you in return?


SRSLY I WENT INTO MY STORAGE and I was like. AM I SERIOUS?  YAYYYYYYYY uhh if you have any spare rando floor lights or poolside seating I wouldn't decline but THE UNIVERSE BROUGHT US TOGETHER, MY DUDE. THIS WAS MEANT TO BE. Or like message me next time Redd is on your island and let me buy fake art or something ahahah <3 I'm seriously hype I can give you these XD


----------



## Paradise Crossing

Anblick said:


> SRSLY I WENT INTO MY STORAGE and I was like. AM I SERIOUS?  YAYYYYYYYY uhh if you have any spare rando floor lights or poolside seating I wouldn't decline but THE UNIVERSE BROUGHT US TOGETHER, MY DUDE. THIS WAS MEANT TO BE. Or like message me next time Redd is on your island and let me buy fake art or something ahahah <3 I'm seriously hype I can give you these XD


I'm so so happy . You are the best! Would you like me to come to you? Or I can pm you a dodo code if you want to travel. Either way is great with me!


----------



## Anblick

Paradise Crossing said:


> I'm so so happy . You are the best! Would you like me to come to you? Or I can pm you a dodo code if you want to travel. Either way is great with me!


Yeah pop me a dodo! I'm doing a ton of overhauls and there's just garbage evvvverywhere arghhh hahaha!! YAY I'm so happy you're happyyyyy


----------



## Paradise Crossing

Okay sounds great!!! I will get the code in just a couple minutes... Feel free to do anything you want on my island too my island is your island  shops are closed though.


----------



## Snakeisbaby

Paradise Crossing said:


> I'm so so happy . You are the best! Would you like me to come to you? Or I can pm you a dodo code if you want to travel. Either way is great with me!


This whole exchange is just tooooooo cuteeeeee  I'm all like over here


----------



## Paradise Crossing

Snakeisbaby said:


> This whole exchange is just tooooooo cuteeeeee  I'm all like over here


Lol... She made my day. The kindness on this thread is amazing and I love being apart of it. Helping where we can and receiving from people's helping hand generosity. It reminds me that there is still good in the world with this pay it forward type wishing well thread. Everyone on TBT seems so kind hearted.


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

pizzabutts said:


> i wish for the diy of the hedge fence


I believe that's something you can only get through the Earth Day activities from either Leif or Tom Nook. Leif or Tom Nook (I don't remember which) gives you a stack of hedges which you should plant right away and then talk to them again. That's when they give you the recipe.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 18, 2020



mayorsam17 said:


> I'm sure its a bit of a long shot but I would love a lucky cat


I believe I have one, let me check! Would you like it crafted into the gold or do you want to do that?


----------



## sunset_succulent

Hedgehugs said:


> Kind of a big wish, but if anyone has the blooming version of the Mom's art I would be_ extremely_ thankful if someone could let me have it? I need it to finish my pink bedroom. I could also trade some of my mom/island-specific items if need be. Thanks!


i have a moms art i could give to you, no need for anything in exchange

it’s not in blooming, although you can customize it to your leisure.


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

RubyandSapphire said:


> i have a moms art i could give to you, no need for anything I exchange
> 
> it’s not in blooming, although you can customize it to your leisure.


@Hedgehugs  They have it 100% right! This is the Wishing Well, silly! You don't pay for items here!


----------



## Hedgehugs

RubyandSapphire said:


> i have a moms art i could give to you, no need for anything in exchange
> 
> it’s not in blooming, although you can customize it to your leisure.



Ah, I didn't know you could customize them so now I feel kinda dumb asking for a specific one oops.
I'll DM you!  ❤  



LilBabyDelirium said:


> @Hedgehugs  They have it 100% right! This is the Wishing Well, silly! You don't pay for items here!



You're right! Sorry if I sound like I was trying to make a deal. While I do like getting free items (who doesn't?) I also like giving free items in return, so if it's possible I wanna help people get stuff too (which is why i'm trying to scout out wishes but so many of you guys are good at getting there before me or i simply just don't have the item)


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

Hedgehugs said:


> Ah, I didn't know you could customize them so now I feel kinda dumb asking for a specific one oops.
> I'll DM you!  ❤
> 
> 
> 
> You're right! Sorry if I sound like I was trying to make a deal. While I do like getting free items (who doesn't?) I also like giving free items in return, so if it's possible I wanna help people get stuff too (which is why i'm trying to scout out wishes but so many of you guys are good at getting there before me or i simply just don't have the item)


Lol tell me about it! I come back on here to grant wishes and there's nary a wish to grant!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

LilBabyDelirium said:


> Lol tell me about it! I come back on here to grant wishes and there's nary a wish to grant!


I know, right? I like being a wish granter for a lot of crafting-related wishes (I have the majority of the diy recipes)


----------



## m i d o r i

I wish I had Rover's breifcase... I know it's a big wish, but I wasn't aware of it until now since I started playing after the May Day event and now it's not avaliable anymore.


----------



## IslaYuka

I would like the shell stool DIY recipe if anyone has it!


----------



## sunset_succulent

i have three things i’m wishing for!

1. tulip surprise box diy
2. wish fulfilled by @Stephanie92 (mum cushion diy)
3. wish fulfilled by @Oldtimer (white floor light)
4. gallant statue, doesn’t matter if it’s real or fake


----------



## Bird_9

Hi guys, i wish wooden bookshelf  i love this idea


----------



## m i d o r i

Bird_9 said:


> Hi guys, i wish wooden bookshelf  i love this idea ❤


I have one I can give you but I can't come on my switch right now


----------



## Tobyjgv

hello!! i luv this idea, i am wishing for a stone lion dog!! i really love how it looks, especially when it's mossy! <3

wished recieved from USNPete! Thank you so much <3


----------



## Hobowire

IslaYuka said:


> I would like the shell stool DIY recipe if anyone has it!




I don't have the DIY but if you need i can craft you some stools.


----------



## USN Peter

Tobyjgv said:


> hello!! i luv this idea, i am wishing for a stone lion dog!! i really love how it looks, especially when it's mossy! <3


I can craft some for you. Let me know!


----------



## KatKarma

What a fantastic idea - I love it!!  I'll definitely grant wishes if I have the items.  For me, I wish for Geisha wigs.  Any Geisha wigs - I'm more than happy to catalog....  WISH GRANTED, thanks Buffi!


----------



## Koi Fishe

I wish for Redd's poster! Been looking for this everywhere aaa


----------



## Tobyjgv

USNPete said:


> I can craft some for you. Let me know!


Ahh I would love it so so much!!!! I believe I have enough stone so let's arrange a day and time to trade if that works for ya!! <3 tysm


----------



## DragonLatios

i wish for a  Wall-mounted Tv (50 In.) so i can watch the Easter egg UFO event. "WISH GRANTED!" ((In a  aladdin jafar voice))


----------



## USN Peter

DragonLatios said:


> i wish for a  Wall-mounted Tv (50 In.) so i can watch the Easter egg UFO event.


I have a black one and a white one.
Which one would you like?


----------



## DragonLatios

USNPete said:


> I have a black one and a white one.
> Which one would you like?


] I Like the black one but can i catlog the white one too while i am at it?


----------



## USN Peter

Sure! Send me the Dodo code and I will bring them to you.


----------



## Cass123

Wish granted by @Imbri TYSM!
I wish for a red springy ride on from the nook miles shop!


----------



## Jillenium

m i d o r i said:


> I wish I had Rover's breifcase... I know it's a big wish, but I wasn't aware of it until now since I started playing after the May Day event and now it's not avaliable anymore.


U could time travel back to get it?


----------



## m i d o r i

Jillenium said:


> U could time travel back to get it?


What does it mean ?


----------



## SpaceTokki77

I wish for some pearls


----------



## Oldtimer

RubyandSapphire said:


> i have three things i’m wishing for!
> 
> 1. tulip surprise box diy
> 2. mum cushion diy
> 3. white floor light (to catalogue or to keep)


I have the white floor light that you could keep.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 19, 2020



Koi Fishe said:


> I wish for Redd's poster! Been looking for this everywhere aaa


I can order Redd’s poster for you if you are still interested.


----------



## Imbri

Cass123 said:


> I wish for a red springy ride on from the nook miles shop!



I can order this today and deliver it to you tomorrow.


----------



## Nosfurratu

Hello I wish for a white park clock and wooden bookshelf DIY


----------



## Oldtimer

m i d o r i said:


> What does it mean ?


This means you would have to set the date on your switch to a time when that event was still occurring. There are some things you would need to be aware of before doing this and if you are opposed to time traveling in general then this would not be an option. There is a lot of information on time traveling if you google it or just search the forums. I hope you find the suitcase somewhere.


----------



## Cass123

@Imbri I would love that. I’m only available from 3pm-9pm PDT tomorrow due to work (gmt -7). Will that work for you?


----------



## Bird_9

m i d o r i said:


> I have one I can give you but I can't come on my switch right now





Ok! Please pm me when you are available, thank you


----------



## SpaceTokki77

I wish for pearls


----------



## Imbri

Cass123 said:


> @Imbri I would love that. I’m only available from 3pm-9pm PDT tomorrow due to work (gmt -7). Will that work for you?



That works perfectly. I'll send you a dm when I get on tomorrow.


----------



## sunset_succulent

Nosfurratu said:


> Hello I wish for a white park clock and wooden bookshelf DIY


i got you


----------



## Roxxy

BlushingTokki77 said:


> I wish for pearls


 Happy to grant this wish  not sure how many I have but can spare at least 5 possibly more.

Not online just now, is later ok?


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Roxy10 said:


> Happy to grant this wish  not sure how many I have but can spare at least 5 possibly more.
> 
> Not online just now, is later ok?


ofc! tysm! again lolol


----------



## Sidney

Currently wishing for a hyacinth lamp DIY♥


----------



## USN Peter

This threae


m i d o r i said:


> I wish I had Rover's breifcase... I know it's a big wish, but I wasn't aware of it until now since I started playing after the May Day event and now it's not avaliable anymore.


I can grant this wish for you.
Let me know when you are available!


----------



## Cass123

Wish granted by @FishHead TYSM!
Can I also wish for a dark brown springy ride on? I think my friend didn’t realize there were 2 brown ones when she ordered for me.


----------



## FishHead

Cass123 said:


> Can I also wish for a dark brown springy ride on? I think my friend didn’t realize there were 2 brown ones when she ordered for me.


I can one for you! However, it'll be coming tomorrow. Do you know what time you'll be on? I see you're in the same timezone as I am, so just LMK.


----------



## Cass123

FishHead said:


> I can one for you! However, it'll be coming tomorrow. Do you know what time you'll be on? I see you're in the same timezone as I am, so just LMK.


Thanks! I’ll be on from 3-9pm tomorrow Due to work. Does that work for you?


----------



## Stephanie92

RubyandSapphire said:


> i have three things i’m wishing for!
> 
> 1. tulip surprise box diy
> 2. mum cushion diy
> 3. wish fulfilled by @Oldtimer (white floor light)


I have the Mum cushion diy if you still need it?


----------



## FishHead

Cass123 said:


> Thanks! I’ll be on from 3-9pm tomorrow Due to work. Does that work for you?


yeah that's fine.   Just send me a message once you're ready.


----------



## sunset_succulent

Stephanie92 said:


> I have the Mum cushion diy if you still need it?


i’m away from my switch right now, but i will pm you when i am free


----------



## Stephanie92

RubyandSapphire said:


> i’m away from my switch right now, but i will pm you when i am free


No problem!


----------



## SpaceTokki77

I wish for wild paining right half


----------



## Late Night Thoughts

I wish for black worn-out jeans. 

Wish granted by @Minou ! <33


----------



## Renivere

Pairs of the last few hybrid flowers I'm missing so I can reproduce them x_x

Wish granted!


----------



## Minou

Late Night Thoughts said:


> I wish for black worn-out jeans.


I can get you one from my catalog if you still need!


----------



## Late Night Thoughts

Minou said:


> I can get you one from my catalog if you still need!


That would be so nice! Thank you! c:


----------



## Minou

Late Night Thoughts said:


> That would be so nice! Thank you! c:


Just a shoot me a dodo and I'll drop it off  if you prefer to pick it up, lmk.


----------



## Elle00

Renivere said:


> Pairs of the last few hybrid flowers I'm missing so I can reproduce them x_x
> 2 blue roses
> 2 purple pansies
> 2 purple hyacinths
> 2 black cosmos


Hey hey I can grant that for you!! The only one I’m not hundred percent sure is the black cosmos will need to double check


----------



## Renivere

Elle00 said:


> Hey hey I can grant that for you!! The only one I’m not hundred percent sure is the black cosmos will need to double check


Thank you so much! Let me know and I'll PM you the dodo code!  <3


----------



## Elle00

Renivere said:


> Thank you so much! Let me know and I'll PM you the dodo code!  <3


Just doing some trades will be done shortly!


----------



## smore_gore

I wish for a golden seat or even a golden seat DIY


----------



## Dunquixote

Hi! I’m looking for some black drink machines (4 or more) - and of course not for free; I’ve been looking in the Nook’s Cranny for awhile now but haven’t had any luck. :/ I’m be willing to pay 20 tbt each or more if needed, igb, nmt or a combination.

Edit: Wish granted by @Sidney  & @smore_gore! Thank you so much!


	Post automatically merged: Jul 19, 2020



smore_gore said:


> I wish for a golden seat or even a golden seat DIY



I got a golden seat crafted; it’s in my storage. Send me a dodo and I can drop it off at your town.


----------



## Tropisla2020

Closed-I wish for a pool table or diy for a pool table 

Thank you @Dunquixote for granting my wish.


----------



## sunset_succulent

Dunquixote said:


> Hi! I’m looking for some black drink machines (4 or more) - and of course not for free; I’ve been looking in the Nook’s Cranny for awhile now but haven’t had any luck. :/ I’m be willing to pay 20 tbt each or more if needed, igb, nmt or a combination.



no need to pay, this thread is for free services and things. just try to pitch in!


----------



## Dunquixote

Tropisla2020 said:


> I wish for a pool table or diy for a pool table



What color pool table would you like? It comes in blue, red, green.


----------



## Sidney

Dunquixote said:


> Hi! I’m looking for some black drink machines (4 or more) - and of course not for free; I’ve been looking in the Nook’s Cranny for awhile now but haven’t had any luck. :/ I’m be willing to pay 20 tbt each or more if needed, igb, nmt or a combination.



hey, i can get 4 or 5 for you at no charge i just need a few hours to earn up more miles! they're nook miles items, my island happened to get black


----------



## Dunquixote

Sidney said:


> hey, i can get 4 or 5 for you at no charge i just need a few hours to earn up more miles! they're nook miles items, my island happened to get black



That would be much appreciated!  Take as much time as you need. Seriously, thank you so much.


----------



## Oldtimer

Renivere said:


> Pairs of the last few hybrid flowers I'm missing so I can reproduce them x_x
> Wish partially granted!
> 
> 2 black cosmos


If this hasn’t already been granted, I can help you out. I’m not usually on this late so if you PM me tomorrow, I can drop off the black cosmos. I’m in the eastern US time zone.


----------



## Renivere

Oldtimer said:


> If this hasn’t already been granted, I can help you out. I’m not usually on this late so if you PM me tomorrow, I can drop off the black cosmos. I’m in the eastern US time zone.



I actually just got a whole bunch bred luckily! I'll edit the post, thank you though!


----------



## Tropisla2020

Dunquixote said:


> What color pool table would you like? It comes in blue, red, green.


Any color is fine.


----------



## mayorsam17

I’d love a queen alexandra birdwing model! I accidentally sold mine and I’m super bummed as I was going to use it to decorate my study


----------



## Debeers

mayorsam17 said:


> I’d love a queen alexandra birdwing model! I accidentally sold mine and I’m super bummed as I was going to use it to decorate my study


I happen to have one. But currently I am at work. PM me so we can arrange a time to pickup or drop off.


----------



## mayorsam17

Debeers said:


> I happen to have one. But currently I am at work. PM me so we can arrange a time to pickup or drop off.


Oh my goodness that would be amazing thank you so much!!! Will do <3


----------



## TortimerCrossing

I wish for cloud flooring!


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

KatKarma said:


> What a fantastic idea - I love it!!  I'll definitely grant wishes if I have the items.  For me, I wish for Geisha wigs.  Any Geisha wigs - I'm more than happy to catalog....


Unfortunately because it's a Gulliver item, cataloging won't make a difference. I have a blue one that I use occasionally but since it's posted on the Wishing Well I could be persuaded to part with it.   shoot me a message if you really want it.  Lol


----------



## SpaceTokki77

I wish for lots of people to enter my giveaway!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

TortimerCrossing said:


> I wish for cloud flooring!


I can help with this, though I'm currently at work. PM me so we can arrange a time to drop off.


----------



## OtakuTrash

I wish for Wix Candy


----------



## Dunquixote

Tropisla2020 said:


> Any color is fine.



I’ll order one and tt to get it ready . I’ll need some time since I just woke up.


----------



## SpaceTokki77

I wish for people to enter my giveaway!
Right here c:


----------



## OtakuTrash

BlushingTokki77 said:


> good luck....


b o i


----------



## SpaceTokki77

OtakuTrash said:


> b o i


What?


----------



## OtakuTrash

BlushingTokki77 said:


> What?


nvm, i was just hoping someone quoted to tell me they could sell me one


----------



## Jillenium

m i d o r i said:


> What does it mean ?


U can time travel back to the date of the maze and then get the suitcase, just change your system date


----------



## OtakuTrash

AgAiN, i WiSh fOr wIx cAnDy


----------



## Tropisla2020

Dunquixote said:


> I’ll order one and tt to get it ready . I’ll need some time since I just woke up.


That's fine I am out right now. I will PM you when I get home.


----------



## SpaceTokki77

I wish for someone who is good at art to come draw on my board


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

@OtakuTrash thanks for posting your wish! Please keep in mind that wishes may not always be granted and to only post your wish once until some time has passed.


----------



## USN Peter

I am starting to see a bit of toxic going on in this thread. Please everyone, you should be posting here to either help grant people their wish, or make a wish for yourself.


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

A general reminder from the OP--

Please keep posts on topic, and anything other than to make your wish or to let someone know you can fulfill their wish,  take side conversation or working out specifics to private message.  All the additional posts clog up the thread.

Also, please remember to be polite and respectful.  Because I'm not a moderator,  I can't remove any posts but I will lock this thread if necessary. I DO NOT WANT TO DO THAT! This thread has been a source of joy for me since I started it and I don't want that to go away. 

Thanks to all who participate here!!


----------



## pizzabutts

wishing for extra heart crystals  nvm, i was able to buy some on nookazon


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

pizzabutts said:


> wishing for extra heart crystals


How many are you looking for?


----------



## pizzabutts

LilBabyDelirium said:


> How many are you looking for?


any, i’m currently time traveled back in june.


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

pizzabutts said:


> any, i’m currently time traveled back in june.


If you still need any, send me a pm. Stop overpaying on Nookazon lol


----------



## jenboston22

I have three wishes right now: *All wishes have been granted by this generous community. Thank you!*

-Wooden bookshelf diy _wish granted by @Late Night Thoughts TY! _
-Moon diy (I know this one is hard to get and a long shot!  I just thought I'd throw it out there, as my 4 year old wants the floating moon and Celeste hasn't graced us with it yet...)_ wish granted by @LilBabyDelirium TY! _
-Colorful wheel, as I think this will be fun when hosting giveaways, etc. I don't necessarily need the other ones, but if possible, I'd love to catalog them all for future use._ wish granted by @JellyBeans TY! _

I haven't seen recent wishes I can grant, but I'm keeping a look out!


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

jenboston22 said:


> I have three wishes right now:
> 
> -Wooden bookshelf diy
> -Moon diy (I know this one is hard to get and a long shot!  I just thought I'd throw it out there, as my 4 year old wants the floating moon and Celeste hasn't graced us with it yet...)
> -Colorful wheel, as I think this will be fun when hosting giveaways, etc. I don't necessarily need the other ones, but if possible, I'd love to catalog them all for future use.
> 
> I haven't seen recent wishes I can grant, but I'm keeping a look out!


I have a moon DIY I can give you


----------



## jenboston22

LilBabyDelirium said:


> I have a moon DIY I can give you



Really? That's awesome! My four year old is going to be SO excited! Would you like to come to my island or have me come to yours?


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

jenboston22 said:


> Really? That's awesome! My four year old is going to be SO excited! Would you like to come to my island or have me come to yours?


Sending pm


----------



## Late Night Thoughts

jenboston22 said:


> I have three wishes right now:
> 
> -Wooden bookshelf diy
> -Moon diy (I know this one is hard to get and a long shot!  I just thought I'd throw it out there, as my 4 year old wants the floating moon and Celeste hasn't graced us with it yet...)
> -Colorful wheel, as I think this will be fun when hosting giveaways, etc. I don't necessarily need the other ones, but if possible, I'd love to catalog them all for future use.
> 
> I haven't seen recent wishes I can grant, but I'm keeping a look out!


I can get you the wooden bookshelf DIY!


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

Edit: whoops! Posted on the wrong place lol nothing to see here...


----------



## jenboston22

Late Night Thoughts said:


> I can get you the wooden bookshelf DIY!



TY!! Would you like to come to my island or have me stop by yours? Feel free to send PM


----------



## JellyBeans

jenboston22 said:


> I have three wishes right now:
> 
> -Wooden bookshelf diy
> -Moon diy (I know this one is hard to get and a long shot!  I just thought I'd throw it out there, as my 4 year old wants the floating moon and Celeste hasn't graced us with it yet...)_ wish granted by @LilBabyDelirium TY! _
> -Colorful wheel, as I think this will be fun when hosting giveaways, etc. I don't necessarily need the other ones, but if possible, I'd love to catalog them all for future use.
> 
> I haven't seen recent wishes I can grant, but I'm keeping a look out!


which colorful wheel variation did you want? I have a numbers one that you can have!


----------



## jenboston22

JellyBeans said:


> which colorful wheel variation did you want? I have a numbers one that you can have!



The one with numbers is perfect! I think that's the one I'm looking for. It has a lot of colors and a number on each color. I can send you a dodo code. Thank you!!


----------



## Dunquixote

Tropisla2020 said:


> That's fine I am out right now. I will PM you when I get home.



Thanks for your patience and for understanding! I have your pool table ready whenever you get back.  Take your time if you need it. I’ll be up until 3 or 4 AM EST.


----------



## KatKarma

LilBabyDelirium said:


> Unfortunately because it's a Gulliver item, cataloging won't make a difference. I have a blue one that I use occasionally but since it's posted on the Wishing Well I could be persuaded to part with it.   shoot me a message if you really want it.  Lol


Oh, I didn't realize you can't catalog Gulliver items.  Oops.  I'll have to change my wish!  I'll DM you.  Thanks for letting me know


----------



## Oldcatlady

I wish for stacks of fruits that aren’t apples

Granted, thanks @Paradise Crossing


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

Oldcatlady said:


> I wish for stacks of fruits that aren’t apples


Do you have any in particular you need?


----------



## Paradise Crossing

Oldcatlady said:


> I wish for stacks of fruits that aren’t apples


Open Island right now I have fruit dodo CNHPF


----------



## Oldcatlady

LilBabyDelirium said:


> Do you have any in particular you need?



No, any works. Im running out and just want some non native fruits to give them to my villagers ^^

	Post automatically merged: Jul 20, 2020



Paradise Crossing said:


> Open Island right now I have fruit dodo CNHPF


Thank you ^_^ On my way!


----------



## craftyshack

I'm wishing for a pagoda ;___; I'm decorating a part of my island that works better with many of these. I do not expect that this wish will be granted LOL but just wanted to express my wish, as it's great enough to have this space!  Will continue to follow this thread to find what wishes that I can grant though!


----------



## Tiger513

pizzabutts said:


> any, i’m currently time traveled back in june.


I have 22 of them I'm not going to use


----------



## OtakuTrash

LilBabyDelirium said:


> A general reminder from the OP--
> 
> Please keep posts on topic, and anything other than to make your wish or to let someone know you can fulfill their wish,  take side conversation or working out specifics to private message.  All the additional posts clog up the thread.
> 
> Also, please remember to be polite and respectful.  Because I'm not a moderator,  I can't remove any posts but I will lock this thread if necessary. I DO NOT WANT TO DO THAT! This thread has been a source of joy for me since I started it and I don't want that to go away.
> 
> Thanks to all who participate here!!


sorry! i just got carried away...


----------



## pizzabutts

my sister is wishing for a shell bed


----------



## Paradise Crossing

pizzabutts said:


> my sister is wishing for a shell bed


I have one I'll pm you


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

pizzabutts said:


> my sister is wishing for a shell bed


I can craft you one! Otherwise I think I have a spare purple one

	Post automatically merged: Jul 21, 2020

Never mind. @Paradise Crossing  wins again lol


----------



## pizzabutts

LilBabyDelirium said:


> I can craft you one! Otherwise I think I have a spare purple one
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 21, 2020
> 
> Never mind. @Paradise Crossing  wins again lol


yep lol

	Post automatically merged: Jul 21, 2020



craftyshack said:


> I'm wishing for a pagoda ;___; I'm decorating a part of my island that works better with many of these. I do not expect that this wish will be granted LOL but just wanted to express my wish, as it's great enough to have this space!  Will continue to follow this thread to find what wishes that I can grant though!


i have one!


----------



## little10

Hello, it’s been a while since I’ve been on here >< My real dog passed away recently and I am so heartbroken.. nothing makes me feel better as of late but today I made a little dog park in my game and it felt sorta nice.. I need few more things for it to be complete and I’m hoping someone can help me out.

I wish for a pink pet bowl, white drink machine, and plastic pool (blue or polka dot would be nice). Okay the pool isn’t part of the park but since I only have 3 wishlist items in general, I wanted to throw it in there. I can pay for it or whatever. Thank you everyone, and have a wonderful day 

Edit: Wish granted!! thank you lovely people !


----------



## Roxxy

little10 said:


> Hello, it’s been a while since I’ve been on here >< My real dog passed away recently and I am so heartbroken.. nothing makes me feel better as of late but today I made a little dog park in my game and it felt sorta nice.. I need few more things for it to be complete and I’m hoping someone can help me out.
> 
> I wish for a pink pet bowl, white drink machine, and plastic pool (blue or polka dot would be nice). Okay the pool isn’t part of the park but since I only have 3 wishlist items in general, I wanted to throw it in there. I can pay for it or whatever. Thank you everyone, and have a wonderful day


So sorry to hear about your dog  give me a sec. got pink pet bowl in nooks this morning. Should have pool in storage

	Post automatically merged: Jul 22, 2020

Ok, got pet bowl, sorry pool is multicolour (green/red/yellow) but welcome if you want it. Only have red drinks machine . Let me know if interested


----------



## little10

Roxy10 said:


> So sorry to hear about your dog  give me a sec. got pink pet bowl in nooks this morning. Should have pool in storage
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 22, 2020
> 
> Ok, got pet bowl, sorry pool is multicolour (green/red/yellow) but welcome if you want it. Only have red drinks machine . Let me know if interested



Thank you 
I’ll take the bowl and the colorful one then? if that’s okay with you


----------



## Roxxy

Ofc  can u dm a dodo and I will drop off


----------



## Paradise Crossing

EDIT...

Oh no!!! I'm so sorry I have the white snack machine but only the green drink machine I'm so so so sorry!!!


----------



## Ginkgo

little10 said:


> [...] I wish for a pink pet bowl, white drink machine, and plastic pool (blue or polka dot would be nice). Okay the pool isn’t part of the park but since I only have 3 wishlist items in general, I wanted to throw it in there. I can pay for it or whatever. Thank you everyone, and have a wonderful day



If I'm not conpletely crazy, it is the drink machine that I have in white (I can't check currently since my Switch is charging). I also have all the pool variations catalogued and I TT, so I can give them to you immediately if you'd still like them...?


----------



## little10

fruitwreath said:


> If I'm not conpletely crazy, it is the drink machine that I have in white (I can't check currently since my Switch is charging). I also have all the pool variations catalogued and I TT, so I can give them to you immediately if you'd still like them...?



Hi! Yes, I’m still looking for them.  Can I have the drink machine and pool in blue then?  thank you so much wahh


----------



## Ginkgo

little10 said:


> Hi! Yes, I’m still looking for them.  Can I have the drink machine and pool in blue then?  thank you so much wahh



Okay, then I have both items ready now  Just PM me a dodo whenever you're ready


----------



## craftyshack

little10 said:


> Hello, it’s been a while since I’ve been on here >< My real dog passed away recently and I am so heartbroken.. nothing makes me feel better as of late but today I made a little dog park in my game and it felt sorta nice.. I need few more things for it to be complete and I’m hoping someone can help me out.
> 
> I wish for a pink pet bowl, white drink machine, and plastic pool (blue or polka dot would be nice). Okay the pool isn’t part of the park but since I only have 3 wishlist items in general, I wanted to throw it in there. I can pay for it or whatever. Thank you everyone, and have a wonderful day


Hey! I have a pink pet bowl  and polka dot plastic pool. Let me know if you still need them! I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## roserk

I wish people would take my flowers away  they make it hard to redesign the island.


----------



## SpaceTokki77

I wish for people to look at my shop and consider buying some items!


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

*It has recently come to my attention that someone has been using either items they have gotten through wishes or materials from wishes to resell items.*

To say the least,  I am incredibly disappointed.  I am reposting the original post below just to make sure everyone reads it. I have not heard direct names,  but suffice it to say that to use the kindness of others in order to profit is *GROSS. *If I do happen to hear of this or see it again, this thread will be locked.


*ORIGINAL POST:*
I love that the spirit of this game is in the friendliness of its neighbors; in giving gifts and of making friends... and in the spirit of that,  I thought it would be awesome if there was a place where you'd make a wish for something and one of the members of Bell Tree forum would try to grant that wish (free of charge).

*This isn't a place of trying to get free stuff to resell. That's really bad form. *However,  it would be nice if you are making a wish that you check in to see if YOU can make a wish come true.

So go ahead... make a wish and let's see if I can grant the first one!

PLEASE EDIT YOUR MESSAGE "WISH GRANTED!" WHEN FULFILLED.


----------



## SpaceTokki77

LilBabyDelirium said:


> *It has recently come to my attention that someone has been using either items they have gotten through wishes or materials from wishes to resell items.*
> 
> To say the least,  I am incredibly disappointed.  I am reposting the original post below just to make sure everyone reads it. I have not heard direct names,  but suffice it to say that to use the kindness of others in order to profit is *GROSS. *If I do happen to hear of this or see it again, this thread will be locked.
> 
> 
> *ORIGINAL POST:*
> I love that the spirit of this game is in the friendliness of its neighbors; in giving gifts and of making friends... and in the spirit of that,  I thought it would be awesome if there was a place where you'd make a wish for something and one of the members of Bell Tree forum would try to grant that wish (free of charge).
> 
> *This isn't a place of trying to get free stuff to resell. That's really bad form. *However,  it would be nice if you are making a wish that you check in to see if YOU can make a wish come true.
> 
> So go ahead... make a wish and let's see if I can grant the first one!
> 
> PLEASE EDIT YOUR MESSAGE "WISH GRANTED!" WHEN FULFILLED.


Nevermind, sorry!


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Nevermind, sorry!


Asking people to buy from your stores is fine.  Asking people to donate say, 50 mush lamps and then add those to your store would not be okay. You're all good,  hun.


----------



## SpaceTokki77

LilBabyDelirium said:


> Asking people to buy from your stores is fine.  Asking people to donate day, 50 mush lamps and then add those to your store would not be okay. You're all good,  hun.


Oh ok! Tysm! I did believe I PMed you if you wanted to read that. I edited that one, I don't believe you saw it on time.


----------



## Bloobloop

i wish for a wooden stool diy!


----------



## winter notes

/


----------



## Hedgehugs

Can someone please let me have/catalogue the light brown variant of the Simple Panel? I'd rather not go on Nookazon and pay for it overpriced.  I'll be using it for my tiki bar/coconut stand.

Additionally if you need, I can let you have/catalogue the silver variant.

Edit: Wish granted! Thanks fruitwreath! 



roserk said:


> I wish people would take my flowers away  they make it hard to redesign the island.



How many do you have? I may have some room on my island for you to just casually throw them away on.


----------



## Ginkgo

Hedgehugs said:


> Can someone please let me have/catalogue the light brown variant of the Simple Panel? I'd rather not go on Nookazon and pay for it overpriced.  I'll be using it for my tiki bar/coconut stand.
> 
> Additionally if you need, I can let you have/catalogue the silver variant.



I have the light brown version I can order for you, as well as the light gray, black, brown and white ones if you would like to catalogue those too for completion's sake? Unfortunately don't have the full set, so I'd love to catalogue your silver one in exchange


----------



## Imbri

I'm wishing for either a pink or blue popcorn machine.

Edit: Wish granted, thank you, @Theoneandonlymegan 

I am also wishing to find a home for some fake paintings in my storage - jolly, moving, and serene.


----------



## SpaceTokki77

I wish for people to look at my shop, it's now open!


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

BlushingTokki77 said:


> I wish for people to look at my shop, it's now open!


We got that wish, @BlushingTokki77 now we need a new one from you! Lol


----------



## OtakuTrash

o hi
i wish for a pagoda


wish granted, tysm!


----------



## AutomationAir

I wish for a black lucky cat. I'm even willing to pay!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2020



Imbri said:


> I'm wishing for either a pink or blue popcorn machine.
> 
> I am also wishing to find a home for some fake paintings in my storage - jolly, moving, and serene.


I have both pink and blue I can give you, unless you just prefer one!


----------



## winter notes

AutomationAir said:


> I wish for a black lucky cat. I'm even willing to pay!


Hello! I can give you a black lucky cat no charge ^^)9


----------



## Imbri

AutomationAir said:


> I have both pink and blue I can give you, unless you just prefer one!



Would it be possible to catalog both, please?


----------



## JSS

Wishing for someone to help me really quick to check what I can and can't do while someone is on my island in regards to placing fences/items... PM me? :3

Not yet granted but no longer needed!


----------



## Dunquixote

Bloobloop said:


> i wish for a wooden stool diy!


 
Do you still need the diy? I have one that you can have . I need to do some things around the house including eating since I got up a bit ago and give my cats their medicine, along with another trade, but I’m free all day.


----------



## jenboston22

DELETED -- oops, I see popcorn wish was already fulfilled


----------



## Imbri

jenboston22 said:


> All I have is a red popcorn machine, but you're welcome to it if you want it


Thank you, that's sweet, but that's the color I already have.


----------



## Hedgehugs

fruitwreath said:


> I have the light brown version I can order for you, as well as the light gray, black, brown and white ones if you would like to catalogue those too for completion's sake? Unfortunately don't have the full set, so I'd love to catalogue your silver one in exchange



I'd love to catalogue all those if you don't mind ordering them!  
And of course, you can catalogue my Silver one. 

I'll shoot you a DM real quick.


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan

Imbri said:


> I'm wishing for either a pink or blue popcorn machine.
> 
> I am also wishing to find a home for some fake paintings in my storage - jolly, moving, and serene.


Hey are you still looking for a popcorn machine I have one in pink  I can give you
Edit: I saw the posts above so I’m guessing you got one


----------



## Imbri

Theoneandonlymegan said:


> Hey are you still looking for a popcorn machine I have one in pink  I can give you and I am also interested in the moving painting if you would like to make a trade


That would be great, thank you!


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan

Imbri said:


> That would be great, thank you!


Oh okay cool I’ll send you the code


----------



## sbutler

I wish for two white glass holder(s) with candle


----------



## sunset_succulent

RubyandSapphire said:


> i have three things i’m wishing for!
> 
> 1. tulip surprise box diy
> 2. wish fulfilled by @Stephanie92 (mum cushion diy)
> 3. wish fulfilled by @Oldtimer (white floor light)
> 4. gallant statue, doesn’t matter if it’s real or fake


bumping my wish!


----------



## Emmsey

A wish before bed, I wish for a black simple panel if even to catalogue I believe one exists but can’t seem to find that color! (Am BST so please excuse any delays in reply if anyone does have one)

Wish fulfilled by @Roxy10 . Thanks!!!!


----------



## Roxxy

Emmsey said:


> A wish before bed, I wish for a black simple panel if even to catalogue I believe one exists but can’t seem to find that color! (Am BST so please excuse any delays in reply if anyone does have one)


Can get one for you but would need to order.


----------



## sunset_succulent

Emmsey said:


> A wish before bed, I wish for a black simple panel if even to catalogue I believe one exists but can’t seem to find that color! (Am BST so please excuse any delays in reply if anyone does have one)


i have one you can catalogue!


----------



## Late Night Thoughts

RubyandSapphire said:


> bumping my wish!


I can get you the tulip surprise box DIY! c:


----------



## Dunquixote

sbutler said:


> I wish for two white glass holder(s) with candle


I can get you these if you still need them. I will need some time to tt since i’ve used up all my orders today already. Let me know if that’s okay and if you still need them .


----------



## Cass123

RubyandSapphire said:


> bumping my wish!


I have one of each color tulip surprise box that I made yesterday. Not a huge fan of them. I see that someone has one but if you want extras let me know.


----------



## TaylaJade

EDIT: wish granted! thankyou @*Irelia *

I wish for the Mom's Hand-knit Sweater in the flowers pattern! It’s the last one I want for my collection (I have soooo many Mom’s penstands I can offer in exchange)  thank you!


----------



## Emmsey

Roxy10 said:


> Can get one for you but would need to order.



Thanks! That would be perfect!!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 24, 2020



RubyandSapphire said:


> i have one you can catalogue!



Thanks also for your kind offer. If Roxy and I aren’t able to coordinate will drop you a Pm thanks again.


----------



## Roxxy

Emmsey said:


> Thanks! That would be perfect!!


No probs, ordered one yesterday in case. Will be on in about 30 mins if you are around then ?


----------



## Emmsey

I can be definitely! Thanks. Shall I come to you or would you prefer to come to me?


----------



## USN Peter

OtakuTrash said:


> o hi
> i wish for a pagoda


Pagoda eh? Well, I can grant that wish for you after my work shift. 
I will send you PM when I am playing the game.


----------



## Roxxy

Emmsey said:


> I can be definitely! Thanks. Shall I come to you or would you prefer to come to me?


I will just drop off if that’s ok. Will dm when on


----------



## Irelia

mmm i think ill wish for one of the real wild paintings ~


----------



## sbutler

Dunquixote said:


> I can get you these if you still need them. I will need some time to tt since i’ve used up all my orders today already. Let me know if that’s okay and if you still need them .


Thank you so much! Yes I’d still like them if you can. Don’t worry I can wait!


----------



## OtakuTrash

USNPete said:


> Pagoda eh? Well, I can grant that wish for you after my work shift.
> I will send you PM when I am playing the game.


tysm! just woke up...


----------



## Hoshi

I know this is a stretch but I wish someone could get me the twinkling painting. I was so happy Redd showed up with genuine art only to having a bad day today, space out and aciddently sell it to Nook's. Now I'm just really sad. It takes forever to fill the museum and he just brings all fakes when visits...


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Nevermind, sorry!


----------



## GEEBRASS

BlushingTokki77 said:


> I wish for NMT
> I can pay in IGB



@BlushingTokki77 this isn't my thread so it's probably out of line for me to bring this up, but it's in really bad taste to be asking for NMT when you were selling them in your store this morning an hour before.


----------



## icecreamcheese

i wish for this if someone is at southern hemis and can make me one 
one of my most wanted items


----------



## SpaceTokki77

GEEBRASS said:


> @BlushingTokki77 this isn't my thread so it's probably out of line for me to bring this up, but it's in really bad taste to be asking for NMT when you were selling them in your store this morning an hour before.


I was actually looking to give them to my friend so she can get her dreamie Sherb but it's ok! I'll get them on my own. Also, most of my tickets were sold this morning. Sorry if my wish was offensive or anything!


----------



## v a p o r w a v e

Wish granted!


----------



## GEEBRASS

BlushingTokki77 said:


> I was actually looking to give them to my friend so she can get her dreamie Sherb but it's ok! I'll get them on my own. Also, most of my tickets were sold this morning. Sorry if my wish was offensive or anything!



And the idea is also to participate by granting wishes, not just making them!


----------



## SpaceTokki77

icecreamcheese said:


> i wish for this if someone is at southern hemis and can make me one
> one of my most wanted items
> View attachment 291371


I can grant that wish for you! The frozen treat set, right? I recently got a duplicate and I would happily give it to someone who needs it


----------



## icecreamcheese

BlushingTokki77 said:


> I can grant that wish for you! The frozen treat set, right? I recently got a duplicate and I would happily give it to someone who needs it


omg yes plz tysm!


----------



## SpaceTokki77

icecreamcheese said:


> omg yes plz tysm!


Np! I'll PM you!


----------



## winter notes

Hoshi said:


> I know this is a stretch but I wish someone could get me the twinkling painting. I was so happy Redd showed up with genuine art only to having a bad day today, space out and aciddently sell it to Nook's. Now I'm just really sad. It takes forever to fill the museum and he just brings all fakes when visits...


Hi! Are you still looking for a twinkling painting? I can give you one ^^)9


----------



## Dunquixote

sbutler said:


> Thank you so much! Yes I’d still like them if you can. Don’t worry I can wait!



Np! I’ll need some time since I just woke up and have stuff to do around the house; I’ll also need to tt to get them ready for you.


----------



## Hoshi

sleepserum said:


> Hi! Are you still looking for a twinkling painting? I can give you one ^^)9



Thank you, I managed to buy it from someone but your offer means a lot.


----------



## Debeers

v a p o r w a v e said:


> I wish for a frozen arch if anyone could craft one for me


If this has not been granted, I can give you one. PM me your dodo code so I can drop it off.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

this is probably so random but i would love the white bathrobe.

able sisters sold it once the other day and i bought the black one and forgot to come back for the white ugh seriously if they allow us to buy multiple i wouldn’t be having this problem


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Underneath The Stars said:


> this is probably so random but i would love the white bathrobe.
> 
> able sisters sold it once the other day and i bought the black one and forgot to come back for the white ugh seriously if they allow us to buy multiple i wouldn’t be having this problem


I can attempt to get you one from Nookazon!


----------



## Underneath The Stars

BlushingTokki77 said:


> I can attempt to get you one from Nookazon!



you would? that would cost you tho omg


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Underneath The Stars said:


> you would? that would cost you tho omg


It's fine! Nookazon is mostly overpriced just for popular items such as moon chairs and star fragments
I can try and get you the bathrobe!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 24, 2020



BlushingTokki77 said:


> It's fine! Nookazon is mostly overpriced just for popular items such as moon chairs and star fragments
> I can try and get you the bathrobe!


It may be awhile tho xD


----------



## Roxxy

sorry


----------



## Underneath The Stars

BlushingTokki77 said:


> It's fine! Nookazon is mostly overpriced just for popular items such as moon chairs and star fragments
> I can try and get you the bathrobe!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 24, 2020
> 
> 
> It may be awhile tho xD



it’s no problem, i appreciate it 
would take longer if i waited again for able sisters lmaoo



Roxy10 said:


> wish I could help. Got pink or blue if ur interested ?



hi! why not, the blue one would be ok as well for cataloging. i’d appreciate it


----------



## Roxxy

Underneath The Stars said:


> it’s no problem, i appreciate it
> would take longer if i waited again for able sisters lmaoo
> 
> 
> 
> hi! why not, the blue one would be ok as well for cataloging. i’d appreciate it


No probs, u can keep it. Can u send dodo?


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Underneath The Stars said:


> it’s no problem, i appreciate it
> would take longer if i waited again for able sisters lmaoo
> 
> 
> 
> hi! why not, the blue one would be ok as well for cataloging. i’d appreciate it


Hi! Unfortunately I was unable to find the white one being listed, would any other color work?


----------



## sbutler

My wish was granted by @Dunquixote!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## Dunquixote

sbutler said:


> My wish was granted by @Dunquixote!! Thank you so much!!



You’re very welcome!  Thank you so much for your patience.


----------



## Bloobloop

i wish for two white snack machines!


----------



## Tiger513

Underneath The Stars said:


> it’s no problem, i appreciate it
> would take longer if i waited again for able sisters lmaoo
> 
> 
> 
> hi! why not, the blue one would be ok as well for cataloging. i’d appreciate it


I'm pretty sure I have a white bathrobe!! I'll check first thing in the morning for you!


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

Bloobloop said:


> i wish for two white snack machines!


If you're still looking,  I can get this for you. It might take a little bit because I don't TT with that account but lmk if you still need them!


----------



## Sidney

Underneath The Stars said:


> this is probably so random but i would love the white bathrobe.
> 
> able sisters sold it once the other day and i bought the black one and forgot to come back for the white ugh seriously if they allow us to buy multiple i wouldn’t be having this problem


Hey!! I have the white bathrobe you can catalogue or keep


----------



## Bloobloop

LilBabyDelirium said:


> If you're still looking,  I can get this for you. It might take a little bit because I don't TT with that account but lmk if you still need them!


ahh, that would be amazing, tysm! no worries about the time, just message me whenever you're ready ^^


----------



## Underneath The Stars

Sidney said:


> Hey!! I have the white bathrobe you can catalogue or keep



aaah thank you!! are you available atm? i can just prepare my dodo code


----------



## Sidney

Underneath The Stars said:


> aaah thank you!! are you available atm? i can just prepare my dodo code


I am! I currently have the bathrobe set out in my cataloguing set up on my island though ^^;;


----------



## Underneath The Stars

Sidney said:


> I am! I currently have the bathrobe set out in my cataloguing set up on my island though ^^;;



oh then i can just drop by to catalog it, just message me


----------



## TotalLoser

LilBabyDelirium said:


> I love that the spirit of this game is in the friendliness of its neighbors; in giving gifts and of making friends... and in the spirit of that,  I thought it would be awesome if there was a place where you'd make a wish for something and one of the members of Bell Tree forum would try to grant that wish (free of charge).
> 
> *This isn't a place of trying to get free stuff to resell. That's really bad form. *However,  it would be nice if you are making a wish that you check in to see if YOU can make a wish come true.
> 
> So go ahead... make a wish and let's see if I can grant the first one!
> 
> PLEASE EDIT YOUR MESSAGE "WISH GRANTED!" WHEN FULFILLED.


i wish for an iron shelf!


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

TotalLoser said:


> i wish for an iron shelf! ❤


I think I have the diy, let me check. If I do it's all yours!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 25, 2020

I don't have a spare diy but I can make you one!


----------



## smore_gore

LilBabyDelirium said:


> I love that the spirit of this game is in the friendliness of its neighbors; in giving gifts and of making friends... and in the spirit of that,  I thought it would be awesome if there was a place where you'd make a wish for something and one of the members of Bell Tree forum would try to grant that wish (free of charge).
> 
> *This isn't a place of trying to get free stuff to resell. That's really bad form. *However,  it would be nice if you are making a wish that you check in to see if YOU can make a wish come true.
> 
> So go ahead... make a wish and let's see if I can grant the first one!
> 
> PLEASE EDIT YOUR MESSAGE "WISH GRANTED!" WHEN FULFILLED.


I wish for a black desktop! ☺


----------



## wearebap

WISH GRANTED BY @Cass123 <3


----------



## Cass123

wearebap said:


> I wish for Camellia Bushes!


I believe I have 5-10 of both colors in storage but I need to eat breakfast. How long will you be online?


----------



## wearebap

Cass123 said:


> I believe I have 5-10 of both colors in storage but I need to eat breakfast. How long will you be online?


I will be online for about 2 hours 
I dont need many, is it ok if i just have 2 of each color?


----------



## Cass123

wearebap said:


> I will be online for about 2 hours
> I dont need many, is it ok if i just have 2 of each color?


Absolutely. I’ll send you a pm when I’m finished with breakfast and double check that I have them


----------



## wearebap

Cass123 said:


> Absolutely. I’ll send you a pm when I’m finished with breakfast and double check that I have them


Ty!


----------



## Fizzii

Long shot but so desperate for the mush lamp diy!!

EDIT: FOUND


----------



## Loriii

Fizzii said:


> Long shot but so desperate for the mush lamp diy!!


Are you still looking? I have one extra Mush Lamp DiY on my other island. If you could PM your dodo code, I can let my daughter come over and give it to you. Maybe in a few minutes or so, depends on our availability.


----------



## SmrtLilCookie

Back again with another flower wish  

I wish for 5 plucked pink cosmos (to make a cosmos shower).


----------



## Emmsey

SmrtLilCookie said:


> Back again with another flower wish
> 
> I wish for 5 plucked pink cosmos (to make a cosmos shower).



Can grant this for you. Let me know a dodo and I can pop over now if you are ready.


----------



## Irelia

SmrtLilCookie said:


> Back again with another flower wish
> 
> I wish for 5 plucked pink cosmos (to make a cosmos shower).



haha syke someone beat me


----------



## Fizzii

Loriii said:


> Are you still looking? I have one extra Mush Lamp DiY on my other island. If you could PM your dodo code, I can let my daughter come over and give it to you. Maybe in a few minutes or so, depends on our availability.



Omg thats so so sweet of you!! Im so sorry I wasn't online, but i managed to find one by farming balloons for the 4th day in a row!! Thank you SO much for your offer


----------



## Loriii

Fizzii said:


> Omg thats so so sweet of you!! Im so sorry I wasn't online, but i managed to find one by farming balloons for the 4th day in a row!! Thank you SO much for your offer


Oh wow, you finally you got one! Awesome! I felt like you've been longing for that and I'm happy for you ^^ You're very much welcome and thank you for the compliment


----------



## SmrtLilCookie

Emmsey said:


> Can grant this for you. Let me know a dodo and I can pop over now if you are ready.


Hi! That’s so kind of you! I’m out of the house right now (I wasn’t expecting a response so fast lol). I’ll message you when I’m home


----------



## Renivere

I hope this is okay but I got a long list of flowers needed to complete my flower fields and no luck with reproducing these:
Wish granted!


----------



## Dunquixote

Renivere said:


> I hope this is okay but I got a long list of flowers needed to complete my flower fields and no luck with reproducing these:
> 7 orange lillies
> 5 green mums
> 3 blue roses
> 7 purple pansies
> 1 purple tulips
> 4 pink tulips



I have 4 pink tulips that you can have .


----------



## Renivere

Dunquixote said:


> I have 4 pink tulips that you can have .


Thank you so much! I'll PM a dodo once I finish dropping something off at another island!


----------



## Dunquixote

Renivere said:


> Thank you so much! I'll PM a dodo once I finish dropping something off at another island!



I’m happy to be able to help . Sorry that I can’t offer the rest; I’m still working on growing those myself. Take your time if you need to . I’ll be on until 3 or 4 AM EST.


----------



## USN Peter

Renivere said:


> I hope this is okay but I got a long list of flowers needed to complete my flower fields and no luck with reproducing these:
> 5 green mums
> 7 purple pansies


I can provide those flowers for you.
PM me when you are available.


----------



## lilyplaysacnh

LilBabyDelirium said:


> I love that the spirit of this game is in the friendliness of its neighbors; in giving gifts and of making friends... and in the spirit of that,  I thought it would be awesome if there was a place where you'd make a wish for something and one of the members of Bell Tree forum would try to grant that wish (free of charge).
> 
> *This isn't a place of trying to get free stuff to resell. That's really bad form. *However,  it would be nice if you are making a wish that you check in to see if YOU can make a wish come true.
> 
> So go ahead... make a wish and let's see if I can grant the first one!
> 
> PLEASE EDIT YOUR MESSAGE "WISH GRANTED!" WHEN FULFILLED.


this is a great idea!!
i wish for all my favorite villagers photos alfonso
marshal
graham 
ketchup 
they are my kiddos and i love them sm.
i’ll update when i get them


----------



## DragonLatios

I Wish for a Lcd Tv (50 In.) (Black) Wish granted!


----------



## Skandranon

DragonLatios said:


> I Wish for a Lcd Tv (50 In.) (Black)


i can give u that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial

I wish for just a few TBT bells!
Saving up for an animated avatar addon!

Edit: Wish fulfilled! Thank you!


----------



## dino

smore_gore said:


> I wish for a black desktop! ☺



hiya! are you still looking for a black desktop computer?


----------



## smore_gore

dino said:


> hiya! are you still looking for a black desktop computer?


Hello! No, I should have posted here that my wish was granted. It was granted elsewhere but granted nonetheless! Sorry about that, but thank you so much for your generosity!


----------



## dino

smore_gore said:


> Hello! No, I should have posted here that my wish was granted. It was granted elsewhere but granted nonetheless! Sorry about that, but thank you so much for your generosity!



ain't no prob, bob! glad your wish got fulfilled  ❣


----------



## flabbergasted

Hello, I wish for a winter train set.  I’m glad this community is so good to one another

edit: granted!


----------



## TaylaJade

TaylaJade said:


> I wish for the Mom's Hand-knit Sweater in the flowers pattern! It’s the last one I want for my collection (I have soooo many Mom’s penstands I can offer in exchange)  thank you!


Wish granted by  *Irelia *


----------



## Irelia

flabbergasted said:


> Hello, I wish for a winter train set.  I’m glad this community is so good to one another







Your wish is on it's way to you <3 Check your PMs.​


----------



## Oldcatlady

Nvm found them!


----------



## jablehb

I wish for garden wagon and hyacinth flowers

wish granted,  ty!! :]


----------



## Hedgehugs

jablehb said:


> I wish for garden wagon and hyacinth flowers :3



Managed to trade for a garden wagon while cleaning up my storage. It's white if you're not picky about the color! DM when you're free with a dodo code and I'll drop it off.


----------



## smore_gore

Wishing for a blue monster statue! I just haven't been able to get my hands on one! Willing to trade my black one!


----------



## wanderlust//

hiii!! I keep trying to look for wishes to grant but y’all are so kind and I can never find any 

anyway, I wish for a brown simple panel and a wooden bookshelf diy!

got everything!! thank you all so much


----------



## smore_gore

wanderlust// said:


> hiii!! I keep trying to look for wishes to grant but y’all are so kind and I can never find any
> 
> anyway, I wish for a simple panel and a wooden bookshelf diy!


I have a white simple panel, were you looking for a specific color?


----------



## Imbri

smore_gore said:


> Wishing for a blue monster statue! I just haven't been able to get my hands on one! Willing to trade my black one!


I can order you the blue, but I won't have it until tomorrow.


----------



## smore_gore

Imbri said:


> I can order you the blue, but I won't have it until tomorrow.


That would be amazing! ❤ 
I can trade my black one or would you rather have IGB or a different NMT furniture?


----------



## Imbri

smore_gore said:


> That would be amazing! ❤
> I can trade my black one or would you rather have IGB or a different NMT furniture?


Not necessary. I have plenty of miles and not much to spend them on. I'll order it now and touch base tomorrow when I get home from work.


----------



## wanderlust//

smore_gore said:


> I have a white simple panel, were you looking for a specific color?


aa you’re so sweet, but I forgot to specify that I was looking for a brown simple panel! thank you though!!


----------



## Hedgehugs

wanderlust// said:


> aa you’re so sweet, but I forgot to specify that I was looking for a brown simple panel! thank you though!!



i can order you a brown one real quick! are you just looking for one?


----------



## wanderlust//

Hedgehugs said:


> i can order you a brown one real quick! are you just looking for one?


omg that would be great! and yes just one <3


----------



## pinkx2

I wish for 2 cancer fragments


----------



## Irelia

TaylaJade said:


> I wish for the Mom's Hand-knit Sweater in the flowers pattern! It’s the last one I want for my collection (I have soooo many Mom’s penstands I can offer in exchange)  thank you!







Your wish has been granted! Check your PM box.  ​


----------



## Hedgehugs

pinkx2 said:


> I wish for 2 cancer fragments


I got some to spare! Just DM me with a dodo code and I'll drop them off in a bit.


----------



## pinkx2

Hedgehugs said:


> I got some to spare! Just DM me with a dodo code and I'll drop them off in a bit.


Wish granted thank you so so so much!


----------



## smore_gore

smore_gore said:


> Wishing for a blue monster statue! I just haven't been able to get my hands on one! Willing to trade my black one!


Wish Granted by @Imbri 
Thank you so much!! ❤


----------



## Imbri

smore_gore said:


> Wish Granted by @Imbri
> Thank you so much!! ❤


Enjoy! He was a good monster on my island. He likes snapping turtles and horseshoe crabs for company.


----------



## Morningowl

wanderlust// said:


> hiii!! I keep trying to look for wishes to grant but y’all are so kind and I can never find any
> 
> anyway, I wish for a brown simple panel and a wooden bookshelf diy!
> 
> got everything!! thank you all so much


I feel that xD Today I finally to grant a wish.


I wish for any elephant watering can that I don't have (Have: Green, Blue and Black)
Never mind it can customize xD


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Morningowl said:


> I wish for any elephant watering can that I don't have (Have: Green, Blue and Black)



In case you didn't know, you can actually customize the Elephant Watering Cans to be any color you want! You can customize all the store-exclusive tools like that, and you don't have to go searching for the other colors from other people.


----------



## Morningowl

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> In case you didn't know, you can actually customize the Elephant Watering Cans to be any color you want! You can customize all the store-exclusive tools like that, and you don't have to go searching for the other colors from other people.


Thank you , I didn't think about that! Sometime I wish there was a way to remember things that you can customize that aren't diys.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Morningowl said:


> Thank you , I didn't think about that! Sometime I wish there was a way to remember things that you can customize that aren't diys.



Yeah, the items that aren't DIYs that can be customizable are kind of arbitrary.

There's ways to check, though! I like using the Nook Plaza website and using the filters at the top, and you can basically see all those customizable items. You can select All from the dropdown menu (or just select Furniture; I think the only non-furniture customizable items are the tools), then check the filter Customizable and uncheck the filters DIY and Photos (those are also customizable if you didn't know that).


----------



## little10

I wish for just 1 maple leaf ;-;

edit: wish granted by @TaylaJade thank you so much!!


----------



## TaylaJade

little10 said:


> I wish for just 1 maple leaf ;-;


I can give you a maple leaf  sure you just need the one?


----------



## little10

TaylaJade said:


> I can give you a maple leaf  sure you just need the one?



omg yes! thank you so much >_< i want to ask someone to craft me two leaf stool, but i only had 5 leaves haha. (3 each)


----------



## Catharina

I wish for a few purple hyacinths!
Edit : wish granted by the lovely @Buffi !


----------



## Coco63

I wish for a red throwback rocket


----------



## Buffi

Coco63 said:


> I wish for a red throwback rocket


I can grant your wish it’s the silver body with red legs and tip Rocket correct? #1

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Catharina266 said:


> I wish for a few purple hyacinths!


I have two you can have


----------



## Catharina

Buffi said:


> I can grant your wish it’s the silver body with red legs and tip Rocket correct? #1
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020
> 
> 
> I have two you can have



 aww that would be sweet!


----------



## Buffi

Catharina266 said:


> aww that would be sweet!


Want to send me a dodo code and I’ll drop it off?


----------



## Katya01

•☆°~`°•☆•°•`~~°`• WISH GRANTED

By @Genji_lvr  & @dino 

I wish for a a ironwood dresser or the DIY


----------



## HaJi

Katya01 said:


> I wish for a a ironwood dresser or the DIY


i can make one for you :3


----------



## Katya01

Genji_lvr said:


> i can make one for you :3


Thank you so much! I can open my gate now!


----------



## HaJi

Katya01 said:


> Thank you so much! I can open my gate now!


okay! i'll message you for the dodo code


----------



## dino

Katya01 said:


> Thank you so much! I can open my gate now!



i have the diy for ya, if you want it, too


----------



## Coco63

@Buffi thanks for the offer! But actually it’s the rocket with the red body and blue legs :/


----------



## Katya01

dino said:


> i have the diy for ya, if you want it, too


Yes please!! I can pm you the code now


----------



## dino

Coco63 said:


> @Buffi thanks for the offer! But actually it’s the rocket with the red body and blue legs :/



i've got the red body, blue legs rocket for ya !


----------



## Coco63

dino said:


> i've got the red body, blue legs rocket for ya !


Oh my gosh yay!!


----------



## dino

Coco63 said:


> Oh my gosh yay!!



 delivery or pickup?


----------



## Buffi

Coco63 said:


> @Buffi thanks for the offer! But actually it’s the rocket with the red body and blue legs :/


Ok sorry


----------



## Toska

Wish granted!

Hi! This is so sweet, everybody here is so kind! 
I've been scrolling through for awhile, but I've had nothing yet to give. With that, I wish for a LCD TV (50 In.)! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Skandranon

Chloe-Auroura said:


> Hi! This is so sweet, everybody here is so kind! I've been scrolling through for awhile, but I've had nothing yet to give. With that, I wish for a LCD TV (50 In.)! Thanks in advance!


i can grant that, mind if we do the exchange later though? someones at my island and its set up, so i cant grab it


----------



## Toska

Skandranon said:


> i can grant that, mind if we do the exchange later though? someones at my island and its set up, so i cant grab it


Awesome! Thank you very much! And that's fine, please pm me when you're availble so we can figure out a time!


----------



## HaJi

i wish for the blossom viewing lantern diy


----------



## Dunquixote

Sorry about earlier. I’m looking for a poster of any of the following. I’m trying to complete my poster collection so I can hold a free poster cataloguing event.

Edit: collection complete! Thanks everyone!

Wish for Dom’s poster was granted by @FraudulentDimetrodon! Thank you so much! 

Wish for Tasha, Sylvana & Megan’s poster granted by @Hedgehugs. Thank you so much!

Wish for Reneigh’s poster was granted by @TaylaJade. Thank you very much!

Wish for Judy’s and Audie’s poster was granted by @Arckaniel. Thank you so much!

Wish for Jacques, Hornsby & Piper’s poster was granted by @Debeers. Thank you so much! Much appreciated.

Wish for Dobie’s poster granted by @Imbri. Thank you very much!

Wish for Spike’s poster granted by @Pendragon1980. Thank you very much!


----------



## TaylaJade

Dunquixote said:


> Sorry about earlier. I’m looking for a poster of any of the following. I’m trying to complete my poster collection so I can hold a free poster cataloguing event.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: just one from this list would be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> Posters:
> -Judy
> -Dom
> -Audie
> -Cyd
> -Megan
> -Reneigh
> -Zucker
> -Jacques
> -Hopkins
> -Piper
> -Paolo
> -Hornsby
> -Huck
> -Sylvana
> -Rex
> -Ursula
> -Plucky
> -Sandy
> -Claude
> -Julia
> -Louie
> -Boots
> -Weber
> -Spike
> -Cashmere
> -Tad
> - Norma
> - Gonzo
> - Dobie
> -Tasha


Hi! I’ve only got a Reneigh poster for you. Let me know when you’re free


----------



## Imbri

Dunquixote said:


> Sorry about earlier. I’m looking for a poster of any of the following. I’m trying to complete my poster collection so I can hold a free poster cataloguing event.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: just one from this list would be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> Posters:
> -Judy
> -Dom
> -Audie
> -Cyd
> -Megan
> -Reneigh
> -Zucker
> -Jacques
> -Hopkins
> -Piper
> -Paolo
> -Hornsby
> -Huck
> -Sylvana
> -Rex
> -Ursula
> -Plucky
> -Sandy
> -Claude
> -Julia
> -Louie
> -Boots
> -Weber
> -Spike
> -Cashmere
> -Tad
> - Norma
> - Gonzo
> - Dobie
> -Tasha


I can order Dobie's for you. I won't have it until tomorrow, though.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Dunquixote said:


> Sorry about earlier. I’m looking for a poster of any of the following. I’m trying to complete my poster collection so I can hold a free poster cataloguing event.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: just one from this list would be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> Posters:
> -Judy
> -Dom
> -Audie
> -Cyd
> -Megan
> -Reneigh
> -Zucker
> -Jacques
> -Hopkins
> -Piper
> -Paolo
> -Hornsby
> -Huck
> -Sylvana
> -Rex
> -Ursula
> -Plucky
> -Sandy
> -Claude
> -Julia
> -Louie
> -Boots
> -Weber
> -Spike
> -Cashmere
> -Tad
> - Norma
> - Gonzo
> - Dobie
> -Tasha



I can give you Dom's Poster! Feel free to PM me whenever~


----------



## Pendragon1980

Dunquixote said:


> Sorry about earlier. I’m looking for a poster of any of the following. I’m trying to complete my poster collection so I can hold a free poster cataloguing event.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: just one from this list would be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> Posters:
> -Judy
> -Dom
> -Audie
> -Cyd
> -Megan
> -Reneigh
> -Zucker
> -Jacques
> -Hopkins
> -Piper
> -Paolo
> -Hornsby
> -Huck
> -Sylvana
> -Rex
> -Ursula
> -Plucky
> -Sandy
> -Claude
> -Julia
> -Louie
> -Boots
> -Weber
> -Spike
> -Cashmere
> -Tad
> - Norma
> - Gonzo
> - Dobie
> -Tasha



I can order spikes from Nooks if you don’t mind waiting until tomorrow to get it. You have to invite me to the catalog event though when you have it.


----------



## Debeers

Dunquixote said:


> Sorry about earlier. I’m looking for a poster of any of the following. I’m trying to complete my poster collection so I can hold a free poster cataloguing event.


I can get you Jacques, Hornsby, and piper’s posters in a couple of days if you can wait.


----------



## Arckaniel

Dunquixote said:


> Sorry about earlier. I’m looking for a poster of any of the following. I’m trying to complete my poster collection so I can hold a free poster cataloguing event.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: just one from this list would be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> Posters:
> -Judy
> -Dom
> -Audie
> -Cyd
> -Megan
> -Reneigh
> -Zucker
> -Jacques
> -Hopkins
> -Piper
> -Paolo
> -Hornsby
> -Huck
> -Sylvana
> -Rex
> -Ursula
> -Plucky
> -Sandy
> -Claude
> -Julia
> -Louie
> -Boots
> -Weber
> -Spike
> -Cashmere
> -Tad
> - Norma
> - Gonzo
> - Dobie
> -Tasha


I can get you Judy and Audie's posters 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020

WISH GRANTED by @Hedgehugs! TYVM
Also I wish for a Public bench in green & orange variation!


----------



## Hedgehugs

Dunquixote said:


> Spoiler: just one from this list would be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> Posters:
> -Judy
> -Dom
> -Audie
> -Cyd
> -Megan
> -Reneigh
> -Zucker
> -Jacques
> -Hopkins
> -Piper
> -Paolo
> -Hornsby
> -Huck
> -Sylvana
> -Rex
> -Ursula
> -Plucky
> -Sandy
> -Claude
> -Julia
> -Louie
> -Boots
> -Weber
> -Spike
> -Cashmere
> -Tad
> - Norma
> - Gonzo
> - Dobie
> -Tasha



I can get the following posters;
Tasha
Sylvana
Megan
Audie but someone already offered but if you still need it it's available 

DM me and we can make some time to trade.



Arckaniel said:


> Also I wish for a Public bench in green & orange variation!



I made a quick trade for one on Nookazon since people are crazy for my Blue/Pink variant lol. If you still need the green/orange bench DM me!


----------



## Imbri

Arckaniel said:


> Also I wish for a Public bench in green & orange variation!


I have that. I'll order it and can deliver tomorrow evening, once I'm home from work.

Edit: looks like Hedgehugs beat me to it.


----------



## Dunquixote

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> I can give you Dom's Poster! Feel free to PM me whenever~



Thank you so much! Just got up but I’ll pm you when I’m online and available.



Pendragon1980 said:


> I can order spikes from Nooks if you don’t mind waiting until tomorrow to get it. You have to invite me to the catalog event though when you have it.



That’d be great and I don’t mind waiting . Just DM me when you’re ready. Of course I’ll definitely let you know about it.



Debeers said:


> I can get you Jacques, Hornsby, and piper’s posters in a couple of days if you can wait.



Much appreciated! Whenever it’s convenient with you should be fine with me. Just DM me whenever you’re ready 



Arckaniel said:


> I can get you Judy and Audie's posters
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020
> 
> Also I wish for a Public bench in green & orange variation!



That would be fantastic and much appreciated! I’ll dm you when I’m available later; just got up. I don’t mind waiting if you need time. 



Hedgehugs said:


> I can get the following posters;
> Tasha
> Sylvana
> Megan
> Audie but someone already offered but if you still need it it's available
> 
> DM me and we can make some time to trade.
> 
> 
> 
> I made a quick trade for one on Nookazon since people are crazy for my Blue/Pink variant lol. If you still need the green/orange bench DM me!



Thanks so much! I’ll dm you when I’m available. I just got up and need some time to wake up and get a few things done around the house.


Thanks everyone for the responses. If you need anything, don’t hesitate to let me know before we meet up. I know it’s not needed but I still like to return the favor especially when asking or getting so much (and I honestly was only expecting one poster and one response ; will definitely try my hardest to make some giveaways or catalogue events happen).


----------



## Nae229

Hello, I have a wish. I saw this game at Walmart and since I’m not working I decided to get a switch and the game to keep me from being bored. I just learned you have to have friends to get all the fruits and flowers. I do not know anyone who plays. So I would love if someone could be my friend so I could gather these items and finally get my island to look how I’d like. My friend code is SW-3102-9277-5719.
Thanks yal


----------



## Imbri

Nae229 said:


> Hello, I have a wish. I saw this game at Walmart and since I’m not working I decided to get a switch and the game to keep me from being bored. I just learned you have to have friends to get all the fruits and flowers. I do not know anyone who plays. So I would love if someone could be my friend so I could gather these items and finally get my island to look how I’d like. My friend code is SW-3102-9277-5719.
> Thanks yal


I sent you a friend request.


----------



## Nae229

Imbri said:


> I sent you a friend request.


 Thank you! I just accepted thank you  

I have no clue what I am doing here lol

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



Imbri said:


> I sent you a friend request.


Are you online now?


----------



## Imbri

Nae229 said:


> Are you online now?


Yup, sent you a DM.


----------



## Dunquixote

Imbri said:


> I can order Dobie's for you. I won't have it until tomorrow, though.



I saw your post and thought i quoted it and responded but I just saw it didn’t fit. Sorry ><

Thank you so much! That’s fine. Let me know if there’s anything you want before we trade tomorrow. I understand the thread but I still always have to say this since I still like to give something in return .


----------



## mirrorblackout

Just stumbled across this. What a sweet idea. I wish for the kettle bathtub diy. I havent been able to get a hold of it


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

mirrorblackout said:


> Just stumbled across this. What a sweet idea. I wish for the kettle bathtub diy. I havent been able to get a hold of it



Hey there! I have an extra Kettle Bathtub DIY that you can have.

If you're available now, feel free to PM me a Dodo Code~ : D


----------



## Artemis.29

This must be one of the most wholesome threads on the forum 

I wish for...
12 cherry-blossom petals
16 pine cones

All to craft and finish decorating my house with!

*edit: cherry-blossom petals found!*


----------



## Peach_Jam

*edit: found!*
I wish for a shell lamp diy ;u; can't seem to find this anywhere


----------



## lichia

i wish for fruit! i recently reset and i still need oranges, pears and cherries
this is like the sweetest thread on this forum <3


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

Dunquixote said:


> Sorry about earlier. I’m looking for a poster of any of the following. I’m trying to complete my poster collection so I can hold a free poster cataloguing event.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: just one from this list would be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> Posters:
> -Cyd
> -Zucker
> -Hopkins
> -Paolo
> -Huck
> -Rex
> -Ursula
> -Plucky
> -Sandy
> -Claude
> -Julia
> -Louie
> -Boots
> -Weber
> -Spike - pending
> -Cashmere
> -Tad
> - Norma
> - Gonzo
> - Dobie - pending
> 
> 
> 
> Wish for Dom’s poster was granted by @FraudulentDimetrodon! Thank you so much!
> 
> Wish for Tasha, Sylvana & Megan’s poster granted by @Hedgehugs. Thank you so much!
> 
> Wish for Reneigh’s poster was granted by @TaylaJade. Thank you very much!
> 
> Wish for Judy’s and Audie’s poster was granted by @Arckaniel. Thank you so much!
> 
> Wish for Jacques, Hornsby & Piper’s poster was granted by @Debeers. Thank you so much! Much appreciated.
> 
> Wish for Dobie’s poster granted by @Imbri. Thank you very much!


I can order you Zuckers poster and have it here tomorrow! If you're fine with waiting, that is


----------



## Pendragon1980

lichia said:


> i wish for fruit! i recently reset and i still need oranges, pears and cherries
> this is like the sweetest thread on this forum <3



I have all fruits but I’m working tonight if you can wait until tomorrow for them.


----------



## lichia

Pendragon1980 said:


> I have all fruits but I’m working tonight if you can wait until tomorrow for them.


oh of course! thank you very much!


----------



## Tiger513

Is anyone is looking for these DIYs?
Peach umbrella
Cardboard table
Wooden chair
Bamboo floor
Golden arowana model
Ukulele
Wooden double bed
Ironwood dresser
Manga library wall
Fossil footplate
Tiki Torch
Classic Pitcher
Mountain standee
Unglazed dish set
Bonfire
Bonsai shelf

I wish for a couple blue roses and a couple green mums... My attempts to grow them are not going well 

Wish Granted by Genji_lvr & Hedgehugs!!! Thank you both so much!!


----------



## HaJi

Tiger513 said:


> Is anyone is looking for these DIYs?
> Peach umbrella
> Cardboard table
> Wooden chair
> Bamboo floor
> Golden arowana model
> Ukulele
> Wooden double bed
> Ironwood dresser
> Manga library wall
> Fossil footplate
> Tiki Torch
> Classic Pitcher
> Mountain standee
> Unglazed dish set
> Bonfire
> Bonsai shelf
> 
> I wish for a couple blue roses and a couple green mums... My attempts to grow them are not going well


I can spare a two blue roses and 6 green mums


----------



## Tiger513

Genji_lvr said:


> I can spare a two blue roses and 6 green mums


Oh thank you so much!!!!! I'll DM you my code


----------



## Hedgehugs

Tiger513 said:


> Is anyone is looking for these DIYs?
> Peach umbrella
> Cardboard table
> Wooden chair
> Bamboo floor
> Golden arowana model
> Ukulele
> Wooden double bed
> Ironwood dresser
> Manga library wall
> Fossil footplate
> Tiki Torch
> Classic Pitcher
> Mountain standee
> Unglazed dish set
> Bonfire
> Bonsai shelf
> 
> I wish for a couple blue roses and a couple green mums... My attempts to grow them are not going well



How many Green Mums do you need? I have probably way more than needed lol. I'll also check to see if I have any Blue Roses laying around.

If you don't mind me asking for it; I would love to take the Bonsai shelf off your hands.


----------



## HaJi

Tiger513 said:


> Oh thank you so much!!!!! I'll DM you my code


 okay ill get my pockets ready c:


----------



## Dunquixote

FRANS_PLAYER said:


> I can order you Zuckers poster and have it here tomorrow! If you're fine with waiting, that is



Someone just gave me one last night; I forgot to update the list though, sorry ><. Thank you so much though for offering. I really do appreciate it


----------



## HaJi

Nae229 said:


> Hello, I have a wish. I saw this game at Walmart and since I’m not working I decided to get a switch and the game to keep me from being bored. I just learned you have to have friends to get all the fruits and flowers. I do not know anyone who plays. So I would love if someone could be my friend so I could gather these items and finally get my island to look how I’d like. My friend code is SW-3102-9277-5719.
> Thanks yal


I'd love to play with you too ! If youre looking for more than one person c:


----------



## Pendragon1980

lichia said:


> oh of course! thank you very much!



I’ll pm you when I’m available tomorrow


----------



## Ginkgo

Ok damn, I haven't fulfilled a wish here in a while, but right now it's me that needs a wish fulfilled 

My first wish would be for the mixer in the "bananas" variant (the one with the white juice and the yellow top!) for my café area
And my 2nd wish would be to finally get all the non-native fruit. I've been playing since before official release and STILL haven't gotten to it  I don't like playing online because I get too nervous so I never exchanged any fruit, but if anyone had just a three-stack of oranges, apples and peaches for me that would be great! Thanks everyone

*WISH GRANTED! Thank you to @FishHead *


----------



## FishHead

fruitwreath said:


> Ok damn, I haven't fulfilled a wish here in a while, but right now it's me that needs a wish fulfilled
> 
> My first wish would be for the mixer in the "bananas" variant (the one with the white juice and the yellow top!) for my café area
> And my 2nd wish would be to finally get all the non-native fruit. I've been playing since before official release and STILL haven't gotten to it  I don't like playing online because I get too nervous so I never exchanged any fruit, but if anyone had just a three-stack of oranges, apples and peaches for me that would be great! Thanks everyone


I can give you the mixer and the missing fruit, but I don't have 3 stacks of each.


----------



## Ginkgo

FishHead said:


> I can give you the mixer and the missing fruit, but I don't have 3 stacks of each.



Oh no, I didn't mean three stacks! I meant like a tree's worth, so three fruits. But thank you so much regardless, I'd take any amount of fruit really  When would it be okay for me to pick them up?


----------



## FishHead

fruitwreath said:


> Oh no, I didn't mean three stacks! I meant like a tree's worth, so three fruits. But thank you so much regardless, I'd take any amount of fruit really  When would it be okay for me to pick them up?


Sure, I can do that LMK send you the dodo.


----------



## wanderlust//

I wish for anything on this wishlist! Titled “main wishlist” 
Also it’s incredibly hard for me to find any wishes to grant here, so if you have any materials or wishlist items you need, feel free to dm me : D


----------



## TortimerCrossing

I wish for butterfly models :~) (queen alexandria, agrias, emperror, common bluebottle, common, monarch or peacock). Haven't seen Flick in ages.


----------



## Pendragon1980

I just noticed today I don’t have the DYI workbench recipe. (The big one, not the simple)

I don’t know if it’s a rare because I can’t find it on the nooks cranny forums but if anyone has a spare I’m willing to buy.


----------



## Dunquixote

TortimerCrossing said:


> I wish for butterfly models :~) (queen alexandria, agrias, emperror, common bluebottle, common, monarch or peacock). Haven't seen Flick in ages.



Hi! I can give you a common bluebottle. agrias, emperor, & queen alexandria model.


----------



## Phailboat-Returns

I tried nookazon but it's pretty dry. I wish for  Orange Traveler's backpack and  Brown Patched-knee pants pls. I can offer bells : }


----------



## dino

Phailboat-Returns said:


> I tried nookazon but it's pretty dry. I wish for  Orange Traveler's backpack and  Brown Patched-knee pants pls. I can offer bells : }



i've got the brown patched knee pants for ya ! lemme know when you are next online :") no cost, of course


----------



## 99xyx

Probably a long shot, but I wish for the blossom viewing lantern DIY. Only cherry blossom DIY I'm missing and nearly impossible to come by at this moment. Willing to pay quite well too!


----------



## Skandranon

I wish for the scorpio lamp diy or a lead on who i can trade with to get one


----------



## Imbri

I wish for a zebra or light brown springy ride-on. I can trade a red one for them.

*Edit:* wish granted. Thank you, @JellyBeans


----------



## Tiger513

TortimerCrossing said:


> I wish for butterfly models :~) (queen alexandria, agrias, emperror, common bluebottle, common, monarch or peacock). Haven't seen Flick in ages.


I have a couple butterfly models you can have!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020



Phailboat-Returns said:


> I tried nookazon but it's pretty dry. I wish for  Orange Traveler's backpack and  Brown Patched-knee pants pls. I can offer bells : }


I think I have the Orange Traveler's backpack! Let me check and I'll get back to you ASAP


----------



## KatBunny

What I really want, is Judy’s poster and Celeste’s poster.


----------



## USN Peter

KatBunny said:


> What I really want, is Judy’s poster and Celeste’s poster.


I can give you Judy’s.


----------



## KatBunny

USNPete said:


> I can give you Judy’s.



That would be wonderful! Thank you so much!


----------



## Thomalk44

I really wish I had a shell stool diy and a mum cushion diy.


----------



## USN Peter

KatBunny said:


> That would be wonderful! Thank you so much!


I can send you the Dodo code right now if you are avalable for pick up.


----------



## KatBunny

USNPete said:


> I can send you the Dodo code right now if you are avalable for pick up.



I am. I’m on right now.


----------



## 99xyx

KatBunny said:


> What I really want, is Judy’s poster and Celeste’s poster.


I could get you celestes poster!


----------



## KatBunny

99xyx said:


> I could get you celestes poster!



That would be great! Thank you!


----------



## Morningowl

I wish for a beach towel 
Wish granted


----------



## a_b

This is such a wholesome thread! I love it.
I wish for more wonderful friends to play with


----------



## Lotusblossom

I wish for the pink flower stand


----------



## FishHead

Lotusblossom said:


> I wish for the pink flower stand


I can craft it for you.  

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020



Morningowl said:


> I wish for a beach towel


I can give you the cyan zig zag beach towel


----------



## JellyBeans

Imbri said:


> I wish for a zebra or light brown springy ride-on. I can trade a red one for them.


not sure if anyone else has replied to this but I can give you a zebra one!

I wish for people to check out my shop!


----------



## Morningowl

FishHead said:


> I can craft it for you.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020
> 
> 
> I can give you the cyan zig zag beach towel


 Ooops I missed your message early That would awesome


----------



## FishHead

Morningowl said:


> Ooops I missed your message early That would awesome


I can do it right now.


----------



## Imbri

JellyBeans said:


> not sure if anyone else has replied to this but I can give you a zebra one!
> 
> I wish for people to check out my shop!



Oh, thank you! I'll be home in about 3 hours. If you'd like the red one, I can give it to you, but I ordered it this morning and won't have it until tomorrow.


----------



## Pintuition

I wish for cherry blossom petals. It would be awesome to get one stack so I can craft two more petal piles! I almost totally missed CB season!  

Wish granted by @*Maddy* !!


----------



## JellyBeans

Imbri said:


> Oh, thank you! I'll be home in about 3 hours. If you'd like the red one, I can give it to you, but I ordered it this morning and won't have it until tomorrow.


I should hopefully still be awake then! and don't worry about the red one, you can take it for free


----------



## Lotusblossom

Is anyone available right now to give me a flower stand diy? Pretty please with a cherry on top!


----------



## *Maddy*

Pintuition said:


> I wish for cherry blossom petals. It would be awesome to get one stack so I can craft two more petal piles! I almost totally missed CB season!


I could give you a stack! I still have quite a bit from then!


----------



## Pintuition

*Maddy* said:


> I could give you a stack! I still have quite a bit from then!


Ah that would be great! Thank you!


----------



## *Maddy*

Pintuition said:


> Ah that would be great! Thank you!


Awesome! Would you mind if I dropped them off?


----------



## wanderlust//

i wish for cherry blossom petals! also the imperial fence diy


----------



## hellish_socks

Lotusblossom said:


> Is anyone available right now to give me a flower stand diy? Pretty please with a cherry on top!



Hi! I can give you flower stand diy!


----------



## Arckaniel

I have an imperial fence diy I could give you 

I wish for plucked purple hyacinths! I need them for my hyacinth lamp diys!


----------



## Polilla

Arckaniel said:


> I have an imperial fence diy I could give you
> 
> I wish for plucked purple hyacinths! I need them for my hyacinth lamp diys!


Hello, I can fulfill your wish, lmk when you are available!


----------



## Arckaniel

Hi tysm! I'm available now!


----------



## Polilla

Arckaniel said:


> Hi tysm! I'm available now!


Ok, dm you


----------



## Elle00

I wish for a mermaid table, dresser, and  vanity DIYs 

just need those three
Thank you so much


----------



## Hedgehugs

Wishing for anyone's spare Pyramids, Sphinxs, or anything that would look cool for a desert.

edit: Wish granted!


----------



## Oldtimer

Hedgehugs said:


> Wishing for anyone's spare Pyramids, Sphinxs, or anything that would look cool for a desert.


Hi, if you are still looking for a sphinx, I have one for you. Just DM me a dodo code and I’ll drop it off.


----------



## Masenkochick

I hope some can help grant my wish for a den desk in “brown wood” colour  (medium brown) >^_^<

wish has been granted! Thank you!!!


----------



## Oldtimer

Masenkochick said:


> I hope some can help grant my wish for a den desk in “brown wood” colour  (medium brown) >^_^<


If by orange you mean the brown wood version, I have one for you. You can verify the color on sites such as villagerdb. If it’s the right color just DM me a dodo code and I’ll drop it off.


----------



## Imbri

Hedgehugs said:


> Wishing for anyone's spare Pyramids, Sphinxs, or anything that would look cool for a desert.


I have both a pyramid and a sphinx you may have.


----------



## Hedgehugs

Imbri said:


> I have both a pyramid and a sphinx you may have.


Thank you so much! I'll DM you a dodo code if that's cool?


----------



## Imbri

Hedgehugs said:


> Thank you so much! I'll DM you a dodo code if that's cool?


Sure thing!


----------



## Elle00

Elle00 said:


> I wish for a mermaid table, dresser, and  vanity DIYs
> 
> just need those three
> Thank you so much


----------



## Bloobloop

i wish for two wedding pipe organs! it's a long shot, but i hope someone here can help as i don't wanna tt all the way back ;;


----------



## Skandranon

mainly posting to keep this on the front page, but do wish I could catalogue all the floor light colors


----------



## _Rainy_

Skandranon said:


> mainly posting to keep this on the front page, but do wish I could catalogue all the floor light colors


I can let you catalog them tomorrow. That was the wish I made on here.


----------



## Skandranon

Reneezombie said:


> I can let you catalog them tomorrow. That was the wish I made on here.


sweet, thank you


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

I'd really like to catalogue the red imperial set.  It's by far my favorite furniture so far


----------



## itsmxuse

Watchingthetreetops said:


> I'd really like to catalogue the red imperial set.  It's by far my favorite furniture so far


I don’t have the complete set but I have the bed and chest you can catalog


----------



## Pendragon1980

If anyone has 6 pink plucked cosmos if I could make cosmos shower I would be grateful.


----------



## Cheybunny

I just started my island all over.. so I wish for.. something nearly impossible: the crescent moon chair !

_WISH GRANTED! <3_


----------



## Midna64

Cheybunny said:


> I just started my island all over.. so I wish for.. something nearly impossible: the crescent moon chair !


Hello! Did you want the diy it the chair?


----------



## Cheybunny

Midna64 said:


> Hello! Did you want the diy it the chair?


Heya! <3 I was hoping for the chair its self, but I think a DIY would be okay too ! I would just need to visit Celeste on islands ehe, do some island hopping as it were!


----------



## Midna64

Cheybunny said:


> Heya! <3 I was hoping for the chair its self, but I think a DIY would be okay too ! I would just need to visit Celeste on islands ehe, do some island hopping as it were!


Ah ok! I can give you both if you'd like  The chair and a diy ^^


----------



## Cheybunny

Midna64 said:


> Ah ok! I can give you both if you'd like  The chair and a diy ^^



Oh my gosh! I would love that! <3 Thank you, you are very kind and generous!  My island has hyacinths as its default floral, if you'd like to have some, you're welcome to ! Would you like me to send the Dodo or would you like to give the Dodo?


----------



## Midna64

Cheybunny said:


> Oh my gosh! I would love that! <3 Thank you, you are very kind and generous!  My island has hyacinths as its default floral, if you'd like to have some, you're welcome to ! Would you like me to send the Dodo or would you like to give the Dodo?


That's alright I have too many flowers already, pm me a dodo please ^^


----------



## Cass123

Watchingthetreetops said:


> I'd really like to catalogue the red imperial set.  It's by far my favorite furniture so far


I believe I have the low table, chest, dining table and shelves but I’d have to check if I sold them to the nook brothers already. You’re welcome to keep them if I have them but I need to do my dailies first.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



Pendragon1980 said:


> If anyone has 6 pink plucked cosmos if I could make cosmos shower I would be grateful.


I could probably find 6 for you but I need to do my dailies first.


----------



## Imbri

Pendragon1980 said:


> If anyone has 6 pink plucked cosmos if I could make cosmos shower I would be grateful.


I have that. If you send me a dodo, I'll drop them off to you.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

Cass123 said:


> I believe I have the low table, chest, dining table and shelves but I’d have to check if I sold them to the nook brothers already. You’re welcome to keep them if I have them but I need to do my dailies first.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020
> 
> 
> I could probably find 6 for you but I need to do my dailies first.


that would be awesome.  do you need some kind of payment?


----------



## Cass123

Watchingthetreetops said:


> that would be awesome.  do you need some kind of payment?


No payment necessary. This is a free thread. I’ll send you a pm in about 10 minutes. I have all 4 of those items still.


----------



## Cass123

Watchingthetreetops said:


> that would be awesome.  do you need some kind of payment?


Check your private messages please so I can deliver your wished items


----------



## Polilla

Pendragon1980 said:


> If anyone has 6 pink plucked cosmos if I could make cosmos shower I would be grateful.


Hello, has your wish been granted? I can give you the plucked cosmos  

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020



Polilla said:


> Hello, has your wish been granted? I can give you the plucked cosmos


Never mind, just saw someone did


----------



## Melyora

I wish I had an Upright Piano so I can finally use this Street Piano DIY that I have :')

WISH GRANTED~! Thanks to Hedgehugs ^_^ Thank you so much!


----------



## Hedgehugs

Melyora said:


> I wish I had an Upright Piano so I can finally use this Street Piano DIY that I have :')


Didn't think I had it in my catalog but appearntly I do? Thank god catalog parties.

Anyway, I'll order you one real quick and TT. DM a dodo code and I'll drop it off asap.


----------



## Melyora

Hedgehugs said:


> Didn't think I had it in my catalog but appearntly I do? Thank god catalog parties.
> 
> Anyway, I'll order you one real quick and TT. DM a dodo code and I'll drop it off asap.


That'd be great! I'll DM you!


----------



## Imbri

I'm looking for a blue candy machine and blue popcorn machine I can touch catalog, please.

Thank you @Dunquixote and @Debeers


----------



## Debeers

I have the blue candy machine I think, but need to double check tonight and get back to you. Sorry no blue popcorn machine though.


----------



## Dunquixote

Imbri said:


> I'm looking for a blue candy machine and blue popcorn machine I can touch catalog, please.



Hey . I have the blue popcorn machine that i can order for you; you can keep it too! Let me know if you still need it.


----------



## Imbri

Dunquixote said:


> Hey . I have the blue popcorn machine that i can order for you; you can keep it too! Let me know if you still need it.


That would be wonderful, thank you!



Debeers said:


> I have the blue candy machine I think, but need to double check tonight and get back to you. Sorry no blue popcorn machine though.


Thank you, I'd appreciate that!


----------



## Debeers

Imbri said:


> That would be wonderful, thank you!
> 
> 
> Thank you, I'd appreciate that!


I have the blue candy machine. Just PMed.


----------



## Elle00

I wish for mermaid diys such as vanity, dresser, and table ! Pretty please


----------



## Pendragon1980

Well darn i just left your island. I have the closet?


----------



## Elle00

Pendragon1980 said:


> Well darn i just left your island. I have the closet?


Oh thanks haha I appreciate i was able to get the closet before those are the only one I’m missing now


----------



## meo

I'd love to catalog the bird tapestry if anyone happens to have one. <3

Wish Granted <3


----------



## mangoe

Wow, this is such a great idea! I agree, the animal crossing community is one of the best, everyone is so sweet. I haven’t found a wish I can grant, but I’ll keep a eye out!

Blam Shazam, I wish to summon the pine bonsai tree diy recipe

wish granted, thanks to @Bethboj!


----------



## itsmxuse

meo said:


> I'd love to catalog the bird tapestry if anyone happens to have one. <3


I have a bird tapestry you can have to keep


----------



## meo

Shannelise said:


> I have a bird tapestry you can have to keep


Thank you so much!


----------



## m i d o r i

I wish I had one or two dirt flooring and shanty mat for my house interior.


----------



## SpaceTokki77

KatBunny said:


> What I really want, is Judy’s poster and Celeste’s poster.


I can give you Celeste's if no one has already!


----------



## Bethboj

I wish for an iron garden bench DIY or a garden bench DIY 

edit: wish granted ^^ ty!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Bethboj said:


> I wish for an iron garden bench DIY or a garden bench DIY


I can give you a garden bench DIY.  PM me a Dodo code.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020

Thanks so much for the inadvertent wish swap, @Bethboj!  ❤  This thread restores my faith in humanity. :3


----------



## Skandranon

Bethboj said:


> I wish for an iron garden bench DIY or a garden bench DIY
> 
> edit: wish granted ^^ ty!


i can give you the iron garden bench diy


----------



## rawstberry

i wish to catalog white and black floating-biotope planters because i can't find them anywhere myself. </3

wish granted!


----------



## Hilbunny

Hello!
Wishing for a baby blue cute chair

	Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020



rawstberry said:


> i wish to catalog white and black floating-biotope planters because i can't find them anywhere myself. </3



I have black and blue/white I can catalogue for you.


----------



## Bobthecat1

I’m wishing for the slot machine.

When my computer crashed and went to the electronic pile in the sky, my pocket camp went with it.


----------



## rawstberry

Hilbunny said:


> I have black and blue/white I can catalogue for you.


thank you so much, i'd really appreciate it! i only need white and black ones though!


----------



## Coco63

rawstberry said:


> i wish to catalog white and black floating-biotope planters because i can't find them anywhere myself. </3


I have both of those you can catalog


----------



## rawstberry

Coco63 said:


> I have both of those you can catalog


that would be amazing, thank you!


----------



## HaJi

i wish for 4 utility poles with ads or a campsite sign or a fresh cooler
Wish granted!


----------



## Skandranon

Genji_lvr said:


> i wish for 4 utility poles with ads or a campsite sign or a fresh cooler


i can get you a campsite sign


----------



## HaJi

Skandranon said:


> i can get you a campsite sign


really! id appreciate it ^^


----------



## SpaceTokki77

I wish for some flowers.
Either purple or blue hyacinths, or orange lilies.
I can pay if needed!


----------



## OtakuTrash

I wish for a lucky cat :3
( a gold one would be nice, but ok)


----------



## Polilla

BlushingTokki77 said:


> I wish for some flowers.
> Either purple or blue hyacinths, or orange lilies.
> I can pay if needed!


Hello, I can get you 4 blue and 3 purple hyacinths


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Polilla said:


> Hello, I can get you 4 blue and 3 purple hyacinths


that would be amazing! Thank you so much <3


----------



## Skandranon

Genji_lvr said:


> really! id appreciate it ^^


your island or mine?


----------



## HaJi

Skandranon said:


> your island or mine?


yours please


----------



## Skandranon

Genji_lvr said:


> yours please


okay, seeing if can make a few wishes now, then will pm you the dodo code when I get back to my island


----------



## jenboston22

m i d o r i said:


> I wish I had one or two dirt flooring and shanty mat for my house interior.



I have one dirt flooring you can have.


----------



## m i d o r i

jenboston22 said:


> I have one dirt flooring you can have.


Oh ! Thanks a lot, I can come pick it up right away ! c:


----------



## jenboston22

m i d o r i said:


> Oh ! Thanks a lot, I can come pick it up right away ! c:



I'll PM you a dodo


----------



## sigh

i wish i could catalog a black whirlpool bath !! and i also wish i had the crescent moon chair diy recipe


----------



## Skandranon

Sulky said:


> i wish i could catalog a black whirlpool bath !! and i also wish i had the crescent moon chair diy recipe


u can catoluge mine tomorrow


----------



## Dunquixote

Genji_lvr said:


> i wish for 4 utility poles with ads or a campsite sign or a fresh cooler



I can order you the four utility poles with ads. I will need some time to tt though.


----------



## jenboston22

@m i d o r i Did you get the code? I sent a PM.


----------



## GreenBeamz

I wish for a Floral Swag DIY 

I got them :’)


----------



## HaJi

Dunquixote said:


> I can order you the four utility poles with ads. I will need some time to tt though.


im sorry I no longer need them but thank you!


----------



## Dunquixote

Genji_lvr said:


> im sorry I no longer need them but thank you!



No need to apologize. ^.^ I’m happy that you got your wish granted.


----------



## Cass123

Wish granted by @Polilla. Tysm.
I wish for the cardboard boxes in pears and oranges variations please.


----------



## Polilla

Cass123 said:


> I wish for the cardboard boxes in pears and oranges variations please.


I have the boxes for you


----------



## mangoe

BlushingTokki77 said:


> I wish for some flowers.
> Either purple or blue hyacinths, or orange lilies.
> I can pay if needed!


I’ve got some blue and purple hyacinths that are just laying around- you can grab some! I also have a field of flowers that I don’t really take care of since it rains a lot- so you can steal flowers from there too!


----------



## Cass123

Polilla said:


> I have the boxes for you


I sent you a pm  tysm


----------



## SpaceTokki77

leif_the_sloth said:


> I’ve got some blue and purple hyacinths that are just laying around- you can grab some! I also have a field of flowers that I don’t really take care of since it rains a lot- so you can steal flowers from there too!


Hi! I actually had this wish granted, not in this thread but I got some flowers! Tysm though <3


----------



## smonikkims

This is gonna seem silly but... I wish for a Bunny Day Wreath! I kept a hold of mine for so long thinking I'd use it seasonally but decided, no, I value a clean storage more... But now I'm getting a Bonbon amiibo card and... it would have been so perfect for her door - I love having a different wreath on each of my dreamies' doors! <3


----------



## mangoe

smonikkims said:


> This is gonna seem silly but... I wish for a Bunny Day Wreath! I kept a hold of mine for so long thinking I'd use it seasonally but decided, no, I value a clean storage more... But now I'm getting a Bonbon amiibo card and... it would have been so perfect for her door - I love having a different wreath on each of my dreamies' doors! <3


I can give that to you, I think! Give me a few min to finish up other trades, and I can drop it off!


----------



## smonikkims

leif_the_sloth said:


> I can give that to you, I think! Give me a few min to finish up other trades, and I can drop it off!



Are you sure? You're amazing, thank you!


----------



## band

I wish forrrrrrrrrrr..... a mushroom wand!


----------



## Azrael

Iron Wall Rack DIY


----------



## SpaceTokki77

nevermind!


----------



## rawstberry

Azrael said:


> Iron Wall Rack DIY


i have one spare diy that i can give you.  ☺


----------



## Pendragon1980

I’m going to appeal to the generosity of this thread.

My amiibo camper wants a cardboard table. Which of course I can’t make because I don’t have the boxes.

If someone could either donate four boxes or the table or let me buy off them, I would be forever grateful because I really want to ketchup to move in

Wished granted! Thanks you!


----------



## itsmxuse

Pendragon1980 said:


> I’m going to appeal to the generosity of this thread.
> 
> My amiibo camper wants a cardboard table. Which of course I can’t make because I don’t have the boxes.
> 
> If someone could either donate four boxes or the table or let me buy off them, I would be forever grateful because I really want to ketchup to move in


I have 4 cardboard boxes you can have


----------



## Pendragon1980

Shannelise said:


> I have 4 cardboard boxes you can have


Oh thank you so much because I didn’t wanna wait until tomorrow for another chance. I’ll PM you a dodo shortly


----------



## itsmxuse

Pendragon1980 said:


> Oh thank you so much because I didn’t wanna wait until tomorrow for another chance. I’ll PM you a dodo shortly


It’s no problem! I missed the opportunity for ketchup on a villager hunt and regretted not taking her


----------



## Pendragon1980

Yeah I had to break down and buy the card from Etsy


----------



## Holla

I wish for Mom’s Handmade Apron (Forest Print)

Edit: Wish obtained, thanks meo! ^_^


----------



## meo

Holla said:


> I wish for Mom’s Handmade Apron (Forest Print)
> 
> View attachment 302762


Pretty sure I have an extra, I'll pm you.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Edit:my wish was granted by @Debeers and @FraudulentDimetrodon! Thank you both so much!


----------



## Debeers

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I wish for bulk hydrangea or holly starts (or the ability to buy either from Leif)


We have Leif on our island today selling at least holly bushes (forgot what’s the other one he sells). I can open the gate later today because currently my kids are terraforming (I am on Eastern time).


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Debeers said:


> We have Leif on our island today selling at least holly bushes (forgot what’s the other one he sells). I can open the gate later today because currently my kids are terraforming (I am on Eastern time).


If you’re in NH it should be hibiscus (I have ready access to those). I should be available all afternoon (I’m in CST so I’m an hour behind) so just send a dodo over when you’re ready. Thanks a million!


----------



## WalceDony

I have tried quite a bit to trade for this stuff but have gotten no offers, so I'll try wishing instead
I wish for an Imp Hood (Red) and a Hedge Fence DIY


----------



## Hedgehugs

The DIY is oldly overpriced on Nookazon, so... I'm wishing for a Stone Lion-Dog DIY, or at least for someone who knows the DIY to craft me some of them (I can bring materials if need be)

edit: Wish granted! Thanks Wild Child.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Hedgehugs said:


> The DIY is oldly overpriced on Nookazon, so... I'm wishing for a Stone Lion-Dog DIY, or at least for someone who knows the DIY to craft me some of them (I can bring materials if need be)


I just learned it from my accountant cat yesterday! Send me a dodo and I can craft some for ya if you can supply materials.


----------



## wanderlust//

I wish for a deer scare diy!
Wish granted!! Tysm Mopache


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I wish for bulk hydrangea or holly starts (or the ability to buy either from Leif)



Hi there! Did you still need Hydrangea starts? I have Leif selling them on my island, so let me know if you're in need of them!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Hi there! Did you still need Hydrangea starts? I have Leif selling them on my island, so let me know if you're in need of them!


I do need hydrangeas, yes! Just send me a dodo code! Thanks a million!


----------



## HollySeeker

I'm wishing for 1 purple windflower   (It's proving impossible to breed) -  Wish Granted! Thank you @TheSillyPuppy


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

@HollySeeker, I can bring you a purple windflower!  I'll be around for most of today~


----------



## HollySeeker

TheSillyPuppy said:


> @HollySeeker, I can bring you a purple windflower!  I'll be around for most of today~


Thank you so much! I'll send you a message!


----------



## Imbri

@HollySeeker I can bring you a few more this evening so you have breeding pairs, if you'd like. Windflowers are my native, so I have tons of all the colors.


----------



## tigris713

I'm looking for a couple diys that would really help me out! The birdcage DIY and the hycanith diy, or if someone could craft these for me, that would be great too! I can supply material if that helps.

Wish granted!! Thanks meo!!


----------



## meo

tigris713 said:


> I'm looking for a couple diys that would really help me out! The birdcage DIY and the hycanith diy, or if someone could craft these for me, that would be great too! I can supply material if that helps.


I can craft you some, just shoot me a pm with how many you're looking for and when you're free.


----------



## tigris713

meo said:


> I can craft you some, just shoot me a pm with how many you're looking for and when you're free.


Thanks! Could i get 3 bird cages and 3 hycanith lamps? I'm also online now and avilable to trade if you are!


----------



## meo

tigris713 said:


> Thanks! Could i get 3 bird cages and 3 hycanith lamps? I'm also online now and avilable to trade if you are!


Of course! Send me a dodo code when you're ready. Should only take me a few minutes to craft them real quick and I can swoop by to drop off.


----------



## tigris713

meo said:


> Of course! Send me a dodo code when you're ready. Should only take me a few minutes to craft them real quick and I can swoop by to drop off.


Oh, do you not need the materials?


----------



## meo

tigris713 said:


> Oh, do you not need the materials?


Nope, got them all made!


----------



## tigris713

meo said:


> Nope, got them all made!


Thanks!! I'll send you a did code im just a moment then!


----------



## Hypno KK

I wish for a black lantern

If anyone's looking for the yellow one, we can even trade.


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Edit: Granted! Tysm @HaJi !!


----------



## HaJi

BlushingTokki77 said:


> I wish for 2 bells to get me to 500 please c:


granted


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

Wish granted!


----------



## Skandranon

FRANS_PLAYER said:


> I wish for a stack of vertical board fencing! Can't seem to track down the recipe


i can make you those, how many do you need?


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

Skandranon said:


> i can make you those, how many do you need?


40!


----------



## yoro

i am wishing for a triceratops tail fossil


----------



## Becs

I’m wishing for some gold nuggets or a lucky cat DIY


----------



## itsmxuse

I wish for a yellow camping cot 

wish granted tysm!


----------



## pizzabutts

i wish for the hedge fence diy


----------



## Debeers

pizzabutts said:


> i wish for the hedge fence diy


One way to get it is buying stuff from Leif, and he will give you the DIY after you make enough purchase. I am not sure how much is enough, but I bought a lot of bushes and seeds from him, got the DIY at his 2nd or 3rd visits (at that visit, buying stuff from him, then coming back to talk him again, he gave me the DIY).

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020

In the meantime time, if you need hedge fences, I can make you some if you can supply the material.


----------



## ForestFox

I wish for a starry wall ( not starry sky wall)
Wish granted!


----------



## HaJi

i wish for a pink drink machine

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



Becs said:


> I’m wishing for some gold nuggets or a lucky cat DIY


i have gold nugs you can have!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

itsmxuse said:


> I wish for a yellow camping cot


I think I have one in storage (will check after work). If not, if you don't mind waiting a day, I can order one for you! :3


----------



## Roxxy

H


ForestFox said:


> I wish for a starry wall ( not starry sky wall)


i am  happy to make you a starry wall


----------



## ForestFox

Roxxy said:


> H
> 
> i am  happy to make you a starry wall


Omg really? What can I get for you in return?


----------



## Roxxy

ForestFox said:


> Omg really? What can I get for you in return?


 Nothing, it’s a wish  can u send a dodo?


----------



## ForestFox

Roxxy said:


> Nothing, it’s a wish  can u send a dodo?


Absolutely! Making a pm


----------



## itsmxuse

TheSillyPuppy said:


> I think I have one in storage (will check after work). If not, if you don't mind waiting a day, I can order one for you! :3


Sorry hectic day but thank you! I don’t mind waiting a day at all. I can never seem to find the yellow version


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

itsmxuse said:


> Sorry hectic day but thank you! I don’t mind waiting a day at all. I can never seem to find the yellow version


No worries -- I'll PM you once I've found/ordered it so we can arrange a time for me to drop it off at your island. ^_^ I'm in EST, so you're only 4 hours ahead of me~


----------



## ForestFox

Yep


----------



## pizzabutts

Debeers said:


> One way to get it is buying stuff from Leif, and he will give you the DIY after you make enough purchase. I am not sure how much is enough, but I bought a lot of bushes and seeds from him, got the DIY at his 2nd or 3rd visits (at that visit, buying stuff from him, then coming back to talk him again, he gave me the DIY).
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020
> 
> In the meantime time, if you need hedge fences, I can make you some if you can supply the material.


i got the hedge and im crafting it right now! thank you <3


----------



## Discount.tinkerbell

LilBabyDelirium said:


> I love that the spirit of this game is in the friendliness of its neighbors; in giving gifts and of making friends... and in the spirit of that,  I thought it would be awesome if there was a place where you'd make a wish for something and one of the members of Bell Tree forum would try to grant that wish (free of charge).
> 
> *This isn't a place of trying to get free stuff to resell. That's really bad form. *However,  it would be nice if you are making a wish that you check in to see if YOU can make a wish come true.
> 
> So go ahead... make a wish and let's see if I can grant the first one!
> 
> PLEASE EDIT YOUR MESSAGE "WISH GRANTED!" WHEN FULFILLED.


I wish for someone have kicks on their island and let me talk to him


----------



## Debeers

Discount.tinkerbell said:


> I wish for someone have kicks on their island and let me talk to him


Kicks is on my island, if you can wait 40 mins, I can open the gate. Currently I am away from the console.


----------



## ForestFox

I wish for faux-shearling boots (beige)
Wish granted


----------



## Discount.tinkerbell

Debeers said:


> Kicks is on my island, if you can wait 40 mins, I can open the gate. Currently I am away from the console.


Sure! I'm available if you are!!


----------



## Debeers

Discount.tinkerbell said:


> Sure! I'm available if you are!!


Let me know when do you want to come. I can send you a dodo code.


----------



## pizzabutts

i wish for unwanted pink, purple, white, or blue flowers  wish granted! tysm thread <3


----------



## Debeers

pizzabutts said:


> i wish for unwanted pink, purple, white, or blue flowers


Replied to your other post. I can get you a lot of pink and some purple and white.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

pizzabutts said:


> i wish for unwanted pink, purple, white, or blue flowers



Hey there! I can get you a ton of Pink and Blue Flowers, and a few Purple ones. All for free. Are you interested in any of the following?:

Blue Hyacinths, Pansies, Windflowers
Pink Cosmos, Roses
Purple Mums
For all of those, I probably have around 5 to 10 of each (possibly more).

In addition to those, I have the following stragglers:

1 Purple Pansy
2 Purple Tulips
2 Pink Hyacinth
1 Purple Rose
2 Purple Windflowers
Let me know if you're interested in all/some of them! For the ones where I have a lot of extras, you can let me know if you only want a few or if you want a ton.


----------



## pizzabutts

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Hey there! I can get you a ton of Pink and Blue Flowers, and a few Purple ones. All for free. Are you interested in any of the following?:
> 
> Blue Hyacinths , Pansies, Windflowers
> Pink Cosmos, Roses
> Purple Mums
> For all of those, I probably have around 5 to 10 of each (possibly more).
> 
> In addition to those, I have the following stragglers:
> 
> 1 Purple Pansy
> 2 Purple Tulips
> 2 Pink Hyacinth
> 1 Purple Rose
> 2 Purple Windflowers
> Let me know if you're interested in all/some of them! For the ones where I have a lot of extras, you can let me know if you only want a few or if you want a ton.


I will take 5 of each: Blue hyacinths, Pink cosmos, Pink roses, and Purple mums. As well as 1 of each: Purple tulips, Pink hyacinths, and Purple roses    I will leave you a tip too!


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

pizzabutts said:


> I will take 5 of each: Ble hyacinths, Pink cosmos, Pink roses, and Purple mums. As well as 1 of each: Purple tulips, Pink hyacinths, and Purple roses    I will leave you a tip too!



All right, sounds good! I'll start digging your flowers up.

And you don't have to worry about a tip! Trust me, you're doing me the favor by helping me clean up. You're welcome to take all of them if you need them, haha~


----------



## JellyBeans

ForestFox said:


> I wish for faux-shearling boots (beige)


hey did you manage to get these? I can bring some by if not!


----------



## Discount.tinkerbell

I wish for pink and blue hyacinths


----------



## ForestFox

JellyBeans said:


> hey did you manage to get these? I can bring some by if not!


No I didn’t. I would like if you brought some over. Thank you


----------



## Livia

I wish for an apple dress diy recipe


----------



## meo

Livia said:


> I wish for an apple dress diy recipe


I have one, just send me a dodo code and I'll drop off to you.


----------



## Hypno KK

I desperately want some green terry cloth shorts and the matching headband :c I can't seem to find them.

GRANTED! thank you @pizzabutts


----------



## pizzabutts

Hypno KK said:


> I desperately want some green terry cloth shorts and the matching headband :c I can't seem to find them.


i'll see if i can find some! ^^

	Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020

i pm'ed you!


----------



## Buffi

Hi I’m looking for purple hyacinths and purple windflowers
Wish granted by @tigris713 tysm


----------



## tigris713

Buffi said:


> Hi I’m looking for purple hyacinths and purple windflowers


How many do you want?


----------



## wirehead

LilBabyDelirium said:


> I love that the spirit of this game is in the friendliness of its neighbors; in giving gifts and of making friends... and in the spirit of that,  I thought it would be awesome if there was a place where you'd make a wish for something and one of the members of Bell Tree forum would try to grant that wish (free of charge).
> 
> *This isn't a place of trying to get free stuff to resell. That's really bad form. *However,  it would be nice if you are making a wish that you check in to see if YOU can make a wish come true.
> 
> So go ahead... make a wish and let's see if I can grant the first one!
> 
> PLEASE EDIT YOUR MESSAGE "WISH GRANTED!" WHEN FULFILLED.


I wish for 2 ice pillars. (for my museum entrance bc I don't tt)

WISH GRANTED


----------



## jenboston22

yoro said:


> i am wishing for a triceratops tail fossil



Do you still need this? I have a tricera tail you can have.


----------



## Buffi

tigris713 said:


> How many do you want?


2-4/each?


----------



## Debeers

wirehead said:


> I wish for 2 ice pillars. (for my museum entrance bc I don't tt)


I can give them to you. Let me know when you are available then I can drop off.


----------



## Imbri

I wish for someone who has roses in their shop/with Leif. I need seed packs.

Wish granted. Thank you, @DerwinLV


----------



## tigris713

Buffi said:


> 2-4/each?


Not a problem! When would you like to trade? I'm on the pst time zone.


----------



## Buffi

tigris713 said:


> Not a problem! When would you like to trade? I'm on the pst time zone.


Awesome! What would you like in return. Will you be playing later we are just stepping out for a little bit. I’m on ET zone


----------



## tigris713

Buffi said:


> Awesome! What would you like in return. Will you be playing later we are just stepping out for a little bit. I’m on ET zone


I'll be available until 5pm pst, so i think that would be until 8pm your time? I wont be online all day, but if we schedule a time I'll be sure to be available then! And I dont need anything in return. I'm just trying to get rid of as many hybrids as i can tbh.


----------



## Leemaster777

I would very much appreciate books. Lots and lots of books. I'm making a library on my island, and I'm gonna need a ton of them.

Really, I'm looking for someone who has a Nook's Cranny that's selling them. That'd make things easy.

EDIT: Imbri is helping me out, thanks so much!


----------



## Imbri

Leemaster777 said:


> I would very much appreciate books. Lots and lots of books. I'm making a library on my island, and I'm gonna need a ton of them.
> 
> Really, I'm looking for someone who has a Nook's Cranny that's selling them. That'd make things easy.


I have books in my shop today.


----------



## DerwinLV

Imbri said:


> I wish for someone who has roses in their shop/with Leif. I need seed packs.


I have white, red and yellow roses in my shop. Leif is also on my island now. You can visit them if you'd like.


----------



## Imbri

DerwinLV said:


> I have white, red and yellow roses in my shop. Leif is also on my island now. You can visit them if you'd like.


That would be wonderful! Thank you!


----------



## DerwinLV

Just lmk when you're available and I'll send you a dodo!


----------



## Imbri

DerwinLV said:


> Just lmk when you're available and I'll send you a dodo!


I'm on now, if that works.


----------



## yosie1511

I wish for a Brown Handcart!


----------



## Buffi

tigris713 said:


> I'll be available until 5pm pst, so i think that would be until 8pm your time? I wont be online all day, but if we schedule a time I'll be sure to be available then! And I dont need anything in return. I'm just trying to get rid of as many hybrids as i can tbh.


Great I can be on in 30min if that works


----------



## tigris713

Buffi said:


> Great I can be on in 30min if that works


That works!! Just send me a dodo code with your town name when you're ready!


----------



## meo

yosie1511 said:


> I wish for a Brown Handcart!


I can get you one. <3


----------



## yosie1511

meo said:


> I can get you one. <3


That would be great! Should I send a dodo?


----------



## wirehead

Debeers said:


> I can give them to you. Let me know when you are available then I can drop off.


TYSM! ill be online for a few hours today.


----------



## Debeers

I will probably on in 15 mins, then I will pm you.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020



wirehead said:


> TYSM! ill be online for a few hours today.


----------



## Firesquids

I wish I had a collectible
Wow, my wish was granted! Thank you so much Dunquixote! I will cherish it!


----------



## Dunquixote

Firesquids said:


> I wish I had a collectible



Check your inventory 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020



Firesquids said:


> I wish I had a collectible
> Wow, my wish was granted! Thank you so much Dunquixote! I will cherish it!



Happy to help!


----------



## Pendragon1980

Ack! My drift caused me to sell my pocket camp brake tapper!

Anyone have a spare? I can pay!

Granted!


----------



## Debeers

Pendragon1980 said:


> Ack! My drift caused me to sell my pocket camp brake tapper!
> 
> Anyone have a spare? I can pay!




I have one sitting on the ground somewhere on my island, can give it to you for free.


----------



## Pendragon1980

Thank you! I have to get ready to go to work now can we do this tomorrow?


----------



## Debeers

No problem. When you are ready tomorrow, let me know. We can make arrangements then.


----------



## Pendragon1980

Debeers said:


> No problem. When you are ready tomorrow, let me know. We can make arrangements then.


Again, thank you so much. Are you sure you don't want something for it since it's an unorderable?


----------



## Debeers

Pendragon1980 said:


> Again, thank you so much. Are you sure you don't want something for it since it's an unorderable?



No worries, I linked my pocket camp account so can always reorder. And I don’t need it anyway. If you want some other pocket camp items, I can order some today too.


----------



## JSS

I wish someone gave/sold/traded me a black phone box, that's what I wish.

EDIT: Shining star Meo noticed me and will get me one soon.


----------



## Cass123

I wish for 1 fire pit (granted by @Imbri ) 
2 black cotton candy stalls (granted by @achbran03).


----------



## sunnibunniva

Cass123 said:


> I wish for 1 fire pit and 2 black cotton candy stalls.


I can get you those cotton candy stalls!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020

Found, ty


----------



## Cass123

achbran03 said:


> I can get you those cotton candy stalls!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020
> 
> I wish for the last few fossils I need ☺
> 
> anomalocaris
> diplo skull
> left megalo side
> megacero skull
> spino tail
> tricera torso


Hi there, I sent you a pm! Thanks!


----------



## meo

JSS said:


> I wish someone gave/sold/traded me a black phone box, that's what I wish.


Did you get this? If not, I have one you can have just lmk.


----------



## JSS

meo said:


> Did you get this? If not, I have one you can have just lmk.


Thank you! I didn't, no. Is tomorrow OK though? I suddenly felt nauseous and am just trying to chill now. Sorry! I'll DM you tomorrow.


----------



## meo

JSS said:


> Thank you! I didn't, no. Is tomorrow OK though? I suddenly felt nauseous and am just trying to chill now. Sorry! I'll DM you tomorrow.


Sounds good, hope you feel better! <3


----------



## Dustygirl

achbran03 said:


> I can get you those cotton candy stalls!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020
> 
> I wish for the last few fossils I need ☺
> 
> anomalocaris
> diplo skull
> left megalo side
> megacero skull
> spino tail
> tricera torso


Did you get the fossils. I have 4 of them if you still need them.


----------



## Mashkaaaa

This is so cute! Here are my wishes:

Valiant Statue (real or fake, I don't mind!)
Green Mums 
Black Cosmos


----------



## meo

Mashkaaaa said:


> This is so cute! Here are my wishes:
> 
> Valiant Statue (real or fake, I don't mind!)
> Green Mums
> Black Cosmos



How many cosmos and mums are you looking for? I can bring some by.


----------



## Mashkaaaa

meo said:


> How many cosmos and mums are you looking for? I can bring some by.



That would be amazing! Would 3-5 be possible? I can keep breeding them from there hopefully.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 26, 2020



Mashkaaaa said:


> This is so cute! Here are my wishes:
> 
> Valiant Statue (real or fake, I don't mind!)
> 
> 
> Green Mums
> Black Cosmos



The wonderful @meo  has granted my flower wishes! Thank you!


----------



## Imbri

I am wishing for a frugal dress. If someone has it in their shop or one I could catalog, that would be awesome. Wish granted. Thank you, @Livia 




Cass123 said:


> I wish for 1 fire pit (still wishing)
> 2 black cotton candy stalls (granted by @achbran03).


If you're still looking for a fire pit, I can get you one.


----------



## Cass123

Imbri said:


> I am wishing for a frugal dress. If someone has it in their shop or one I could catalog, that would be awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're still looking for a fire pit, I can get you one.


I am still looking for one! I’ll send you a pm.


----------



## HaJi

I i wish for red or yellow poncho. I've been looking everywhere and its spring ( i think?) in my island so i know i wont see it soon


----------



## ATheBuoy42

It's a big wish so I doubt it happening ^^; I'd love Dom or Sylvana to move in.
Since that's a bit too special I'm also wishing for a blue phonebox. :3

GRANTED!!~<3 Someone gifted me Sylvana, I can't wait for her to finish moving in. ^w^ Thank you so much @meo !!!


----------



## Livia

Imbri said:


> I am wishing for a frugal dress. If someone has it in their shop or one I could catalog, that would be awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're still looking for a fire pit, I can get you one.



I have 3 colors of the frugal dress you can catalog.


----------



## Imbri

Livia said:


> I have 3 colors of the frugal dress you can catalog.


Oh, thank you! Would you like something in return?


----------



## Livia

Imbri said:


> Oh, thank you! Would you like something in return?



no, it's okay. Do you want to come to my island, or should I go to yours?


----------



## Imbri

Livia said:


> no, it's okay. Do you want to come to my island, or should I go to yours?


Thank you.

Whichever you're more comfortable with. I'm fine either way.


----------



## dino

achbran03 said:


> I can get you those cotton candy stalls!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020
> 
> I wish for the last few fossils I need ☺
> 
> anomalocaris
> diplo skull
> left megalo side
> megacero skull
> spino tail
> tricera torso



i have a diplo skull for ya, if you still need these!


----------



## sunnibunniva

dino said:


> i have a diplo skull for ya, if you still need these!


Found them all elsewhere, ty anyways!


----------



## naviwing

Wishing for... a Horned Hercules model!


----------



## Equity

I wish to be able to catalog the small Crown or to buy it at someone's Able's shop! 

Wish granted by this kind soul: @USN Peter! Thank you very much!


----------



## USN Peter

Equity said:


> I wish to be able to catalog the small Crown or to buy it at someone's Able's shop!


I can help you with this! Let me know when you are available.


----------



## Equity

USN Peter said:


> I can help you with this! Let me know when you are available.


Thank you so much! I’m available right now


----------



## Lynnatchii

I wish for 2 brown book stands, 2 outdoor picnic set, and 2 pile of cherry blossom petals


----------



## Pendragon1980

I can order the books stands for you and craft the picnic set if you have the mats


----------



## UnendingHope

I wish for some cancer fragments cuz I’m a cancer


----------



## Pendragon1980

I wish I could catalog the chestnut acorn hat and mint shell dress.


----------



## Polilla

Pendragon1980 said:


> I wish I could catalog the chestnut acorn hat and mint shell dress.


Hello, I have the hat for you to catalog.


----------



## Pendragon1980

Oh thank you! I'll send a dodo


----------



## Kirbyz

looking for an eyepatch to complete a certain outfit! ive been time traveling to see if able sisters will sell it but to no avail. :c


----------



## ATheBuoy42

Kirbyz said:


> looking for an eyepatch to complete a certain outfit! ive been time traveling to see if able sisters will sell it but to no avail. :c


I can order you an eye patch :3


----------



## Kirbyz

ATheBuoy42 said:


> I can order you an eye patch :3



omg!! thank you so much!


----------



## Katzenjammer

edit: LOL nevermind, someone got to it before me xD


----------



## jenboston22

I wish for a plain wooden shop sign DIY. Turns out I don't have one. (In full disclosure: I will be using it for a Biden/Harris sign: https://store.joebiden.com/animal-crossing/.) 

ETA: I now have a few physical signs (yay!), but I'd still love the DIY at some point so I can make them myself


----------



## kuri

I wish to catalog all the simple panels <3


----------



## Firesquids

kuri said:


> I wish to catalog all the simple panels <3


I can order you one of each


----------



## kuri

Firesquids said:


> I can order you one of each


ãhh! Thank you~!


----------



## jenboston22

There is someone named @witchyfish (Bailey) on my island. She's new to TBT, and she's wishing for the mages hat. If someone has it, could you DM her? TY!


----------



## witchyfish

I would LOVE EVERY color of Mage's Hat


----------



## jenboston22

witchyfish said:


> I would LOVE EVERY color of Mage's Hat



Cool, you figured out how to post! yay!  Good luck getting the hat  people here are super friendly!


----------



## Debeers

witchyfish said:


> I would LOVE EVERY color of Mage's Hat


It must be because of the mage’s shoes sold by kicks on @jenboston22 ‘s island.  I have three colors except the white one that you can catalog sometime tomorrow.


----------



## ATheBuoy42

witchyfish said:


> I would LOVE EVERY color of Mage's Hat


And I have the white one. ^^


----------



## Oldcatlady

Found them in a trade!


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

I'm looking for a black or brown park clock! (I'd prefer brown, but anything is preferable over my white for where I'm putting it )


----------



## ATheBuoy42

ivelostmyspectacles said:


> I'm looking for a black or brown park clock! (I'd prefer brown, but anything is preferable over my white for where I'm putting it )


I have the brown :3


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

ATheBuoy42 said:


> I have the brown :3


Ahhh I would love that  did you need anything in return?


----------



## ATheBuoy42

ivelostmyspectacles said:


> Ahhh I would love that  did you need anything in return?


Nope ^^ I'll go ahead and order, will message you tomorrow.


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

ATheBuoy42 said:


> Nope ^^ I'll go ahead and order, will message you tomorrow.


Thank you so much ^-^


----------



## Ren185

.


----------



## Skandranon

Ren185 said:


> I've been looking for the cat dress set forever but can't seem to find any if someone can help me out I have all furniture and would be willing to order something in return


i can let u catalogue them later today, going to sleep now


----------



## Ren185

Skandranon said:


> i can let u catalogue them later today, going to sleep now



my ables has them now but really grateful for the offer thank you!


----------



## witchyfish

Debeers said:


> It must be because of the mage’s shoes sold by kicks on @jenboston22 ‘s island.  I have three colors except the white one that you can catalog sometime tomorrow.


Omg thanks soo much!!!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 2, 2020



ATheBuoy42 said:


> And I have the white one. ^^


I'll take the white one too


----------



## Skandranon

Ren185 said:


> my ables has them now but really grateful for the offer thank you!


glad it worked out, yeah my ables got the cybersuits just as I was getting them from someone else xD


----------



## witchyfish

Hey guys I'm looking for all of the mushroom recipes


----------



## DragonLatios

i wish i got a Black wall mounted 20 inch tv and black air conditioner.       wish Grandad


----------



## ATheBuoy42

DragonLatios said:


> i wish i got a Black wall mounted 20 inch tv and black air conditioner


Pretty sure I can order those for you


----------



## DragonLatios

ATheBuoy42 said:


> Pretty sure I can order those for you


Thanks


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Wish granted! Thank you @Katya01 for getting me the laid-back and reliable gnomes and @cocoacat for the sleepy gnome!


----------



## Katya01

I wish for a wedding bench  Wish granted <3

	Post automatically merged: Sep 4, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I wish to catalog the laid-back, reliable and sleepy garden gnomes.


I would like to give you some gnomes (as I already have them and don't use them) I know I have the laid back one not sure about the rest. I have 3!


----------



## Hypno KK

I wish for a tree branch wreath DIY  Can't find one anywhere!

I can't wait to have more items in game so I can start granting wishes here.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Katya01 said:


> I wish for a wedding bench
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 4, 2020
> 
> 
> I would like to give you some gnomes (as I already have them and don't use them) I know I have the laid back one not sure about the rest. I have 3!


Sure! I have a spare wedding bench I can trade you for the bunch.


----------



## Imbri

Hypno KK said:


> I wish for a tree branch wreath DIY  Can't find one anywhere!


I have an extra one I can give you.


----------



## AccfSally

I wish for a beach towel, my island never have them on sell.


----------



## Katya01

AccfSally said:


> I wish for a beach towel, my island never have them on sell.


Can give you a beach towel!


----------



## AccfSally

Katya01 said:


> Can give you a beach towel!


 Thank you!, do you want anything in exchange?


----------



## cocoacat

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I wish to catalog the sleepy garden gnome. Thank you @Katya01 for getting me the laid-back and reliable gnomes!



Do you still need the sleepy gnome? Have one you can catalogue or keep


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

cocoacat said:


> Do you still need the sleepy gnome? Have one you can catalogue or keep


Yup! Thank you so much!


----------



## Emmsey

I wish to catalogue a pink dj turntable. Can only find the brown 

WISH GRANTED Thanks ATheBuoy42


----------



## ATheBuoy42

Emmsey said:


> I wish to catalogue a pink dj turntable. Can only find the brown


I can order one for you to keep. ^^


----------



## Emmsey

ATheBuoy42 said:


> I can order one for you to keep. ^^



Oh that would be awesome! Thank you


----------



## ATheBuoy42

Emmsey said:


> Oh that would be awesome! Thank you


I'll send you a message tomorrow when I have it


----------



## DragonLatios

I wish for a  Lcd Tv (20 In.) Black to keep and other colors to catlog. I haveing no luck finding this one for my Tv Sets.


----------



## naviwing

I wish... for a few more wedding chairs!


----------



## Pendragon1980

DragonLatios said:


> I wish for a  Lcd Tv (20 In.) Black to keep and other colors to catlog. I haveing no luck finding this one for my Tv Sets.


I can do that are you looking for the wall mounted or the regular

	Post automatically merged: Sep 9, 2020



naviwing said:


> I wish... for a few more wedding chairs!


I wonder if you have the heart crystals if I go back to June I could buy more for you


----------



## DragonLatios

Pendragon1980 said:


> I can do that are you looking for the wall mounted or the regular
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 9, 2020
> 
> 
> I wonder if you have the heart crystals if I go back to June I could buy more for you


The Link look like the Regular floor one


----------



## itsmxuse

If anyone is looking for a *real* Wistful Painting Redd is on my island selling one


----------



## aclover283

i wish for a chance to be in one of those contest with really cool prizes/ironwood diys


----------



## DragonLatios

Pendragon1980 said:


> I can do that are you looking for the wall mounted or the regular


  I am looking for the regular ones


----------



## DragonLatios

I Wish for slip-on school shoes Blue as i forgot to grab them from kicks and  it buging me wish taken care off


----------



## Lady Black

I wish for one piece of any of the following pirate furniture (barrels, cannon, or treasure) ; ;


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

No longer needed


----------



## witchyfish

i wish i had the broom set or any other witchy stuff for my witchy island


----------



## Lady Black

witchyfish said:


> i wish i had the broom set or any other witchy stuff for my witchy island


I have a "broom and dustpan" in natural and white! Would you be interested in this?


----------



## witchyfish

Lady Black said:


> I have a "broom and dustpan" in natural and white! Would you be interested in this?


Yes!! I can pick it up sometime tomorrow just private message me


----------



## Roxxy

Nvm


----------



## DragonLatios

I am still looking for  Lcd Tv (20 In.) Black to keep and other colors to catlog. I haveing no luck finding this one for my Tv Sets. wish taken care of


----------



## naviwing

Pendragon1980 said:


> I can do that are you looking for the wall mounted or the regular
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 9, 2020
> 
> 
> I wonder if you have the heart crystals if I go back to June I could buy more for you



I don't have any heart crystals sadly... but thank you for offering!


----------



## Nooblord

I wish I gad a blue diner wall clock.

Wish granted.


----------



## Katgamer

This is a cool thread so I’ll make a wish
_I wish for some hedges DIY or already made is okay_

	Post automatically merged: Sep 12, 2020



DragonLatios said:


> I am still looking for  Lcd Tv (20 In.) Black to keep and other colors to catlog. I haveing no luck finding this one for my Tv Sets.


Hiya I have the TV it’s already been ordered just pm me for a dodo lol


----------



## aclover283

i wish for a golden wand/the golden wand diy either is good


----------



## meo

Hypno KK said:


> I wish for a tree branch wreath DIY  Can't find one anywhere!
> 
> I can't wait to have more items in game so I can start granting wishes here.


I got a spare diy for this today. If you still need it just shoot me a pm to arrange drop-off.


----------



## DragonLatios

Katgamer said:


> This is a cool thread so I’ll make a wish
> _I wish for some hedges DIY or already made is okay_
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 12, 2020
> 
> 
> Hiya I have the TV it’s already been ordered just pm me for a dodo lol


Oh i did not see your post


----------



## Skandranon

aclover283 said:


> i wish for a golden wand/the golden wand diy either is good


contact me tomorrow, can give u a made one


----------



## itsmxuse

LF a yellow portable record player. I have had zero luck on finding any other colour than green 
Found tysm @Peach_Jam


----------



## Peach_Jam

itsmxuse said:


> LF a yellow portable record player. I have had zero luck on finding any other colour than green


I gotchu girl c;


----------



## Imbri

I wish to catalog a black and a white deluxe washer. I'm redoing my bath/laundry room.

Thank you for letting me catalog the black washer, @TheSillyPuppy !


----------



## RoseSilverpen

love this idea! I actually have a wishlist with tons of items, but a major one I want is Brewster's poster, please!
wish granted by @TheSillyPuppy ! Thank you again!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Imbri said:


> I wish to catalog a black and a white deluxe washer. I'm redoing my bath/laundry room.



If you don't mind waiting until tomorrow around this time, I can let you catalogue a black Deluxe Washer. It's currently with my alternate character, and my S/O is using his account for the rest of the night. XD 



RoseSilverpen said:


> love this idea! I actually have a wishlist with tons of items, but a major one I want is Brewster's poster, please!



I ordered Brewster's poster for you. It will arrive tomorrow.  I can drop it off on your island around this time tomorrow! Just DM me a Dodo code when you're ready for me to come over.


----------



## RoseSilverpen

TheSillyPuppy said:


> If you don't mind waiting until tomorrow around this time, I can let you catalogue a black Deluxe Washer. It's currently with my alternate character, and my S/O is using his account for the rest of the night. XD
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered Brewster's poster for you. It will arrive tomorrow.  I can drop it off on your island around this time tomorrow! Just DM me a Dodo code when you're ready for me to come over.


oh my goodness! Thank you so very much! Brewster is one of my favorite NPCs and the one I miss the most from the previous games. I really hope he gets added soon... but anyway, thank you! I have tomorrow off, so I should be on this time tomorrow!


----------



## Imbri

TheSillyPuppy said:


> If you don't mind waiting until tomorrow around this time, I can let you catalogue a black Deluxe Washer. It's currently with my alternate character, and my S/O is using his account for the rest of the night. XD


Not at all, thank you very much!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

@RoseSilverpen and @Imbri, I don't think I'll be able to drop off your items this evening.  I have to work overtime, and my campsite visitor keeps giving me grief over who they want to kick out. :/ 

I'll DM you both if I manage to get Flora to move in earlier than I expect this evening and work out a drop-off time. I'm so sorry. T_T


----------



## Snek

My first time doing this! I wish for a yellow rocket lamp. I need it to complete my outdoor space themed café


----------



## Imbri

Snek said:


> My first time doing this! I wish for a yellow rocket lamp. I need it to complete my outdoor space themed café


I can order this for you, if you don't mind waiting until tomorrow.


----------



## RoseSilverpen

TheSillyPuppy said:


> @RoseSilverpen and @Imbri, I don't think I'll be able to drop off your items this evening.  I have to work overtime, and my campsite visitor keeps giving me grief over who they want to kick out. :/
> 
> I'll DM you both if I manage to get Flora to move in earlier than I expect this evening and work out a drop-off time. I'm so sorry. T_T


no worries! I'm feeling pretty sleepy today, so I might not be able to stay up that long. I have tomorrow off work as well, so we can figure something out!


----------



## LiquidRat

I wish for the recipe for the iron garden bench, its the last missing piece of my park area ;w;


----------



## DragonLatios

I Wish for one of the following. If you have one of them let me know. I Just need Help to find them.
Artwork needed
Real Graceful painting.
Real Moving painting
Real Detailed Painting

For Statue Needed
Fake Robust statue
Real  Motherly statue
Real and fake Gallant statue
Real  Rock head statue
Real  Great statue


----------



## Snek

DragonLatios said:


> I Wish for one of the following. If you have one of them let me know. I Just need Help to find them.
> Artwork needed
> Real Graceful painting.
> Real Moving painting
> Real Detailed Painting
> 
> For Statue Needed
> Fake Robust statue
> Real  Motherly statue
> Real and fake Gallant statue
> Real  Rock head statue
> Real  Tremendous Statue
> Real Valiant Statue
> Real  Great statue



I have a real valiant statue if you still need it. I'm farming Redd atm so I'm bound to get another one

	Post automatically merged: Sep 24, 2020



Imbri said:


> I can order this for you, if you don't mind waiting until tomorrow.



Thats no problem


----------



## DragonLatios

Snek said:


> I have a real valiant statue if you still need it. I'm farming Redd atm so I'm bound to get another one
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 24, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> Thats no problem


Sure anything at on the list will be helpful but give me a min to check on it as i need to make sure i need it

	Post automatically merged: Sep 24, 2020



Snek said:


> I have a real valiant statue if you still need it. I'm farming Redd atm so I'm bound to get another one
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 24, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> Thats no problem


I Just check and i forgot to update the Site List. The paper i have had a check mark on the real. Sorry about at


----------



## Skandranon

Onishiri said:


> I wish for the recipe for the iron garden bench, its the last missing piece of my park area ;w;


I can make u one or more


----------



## LiquidRat

Skandranon said:


> I can make u one or more


oh i suppose that would work for now as well! if you dont mind, I think I only need 2 for the park ^^


----------



## meo

:3 If someone has the green and purple hanten jackets, I wish I could catalog them? <3 Ty airpeaches!


----------



## Masenkochick

I wish for the brown cat dress and brown cat nose!


----------



## airpeaches

meo said:


> :3 If someone has the green and purple hanten jackets, I wish I could catalog them? <3


I actually just catalogued these, so I can help if you still need them!



Masenkochick said:


> I wish for the brown cat dress and brown cat nose!


Hi! I can help you if you still need them! ☺


----------



## Masenkochick

airpeaches said:


> Hi! I can help you if you still need them! ☺



 I would love these please! I can send you a dodo code


----------



## Imbri

I was able to get the black deluxe washer cataloged (thank you @TheSillyPuppy), but I am still looking for a white deluxe washer.

While I'm at it, if anyone has the black and/or red mini fridge that I could catalog, that would totally make my day! Thank you, @meo !


----------



## meo

Imbri said:


> I was able to get the black deluxe washer cataloged (thank you @TheSillyPuppy), but I am still looking for a white deluxe washer.
> 
> While I'm at it, if anyone has the black and/or red mini fridge that I could catalog, that would totally make my day!


I can give you the white deluxe washer and a black mini fridge, just send me a code to drop off.


----------



## Imbri

meo said:


> I can give you the white deluxe washer and a black mini fridge, just send me a code to drop off.



Thank you! I'm currently at work (shh, don't tell anyone!), but will be on this evening - around 6PM EST, so I'll check in with you then?


----------



## meo

Imbri said:


> Thank you! I'm currently at work (shh, don't tell anyone!), but will be on this evening - around 6PM EST, so I'll check in with you then?


Sounds good :3


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

I wish for a white sheep hood (getting ready for Halloween a touch early)


----------



## Peach_Jam

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I wish for a white sheep hood (getting ready for Halloween a touch early)


I gotchu. pm a dodo and I can drop it off c:


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Peach_Jam said:


> I gotchu. pm a dodo and I can drop it off c:


Thank you so much! Just give me a second to get set up.


----------



## itsmxuse

Does anyone have a yellow handcart


----------



## ATheBuoy42

itsmxuse said:


> Does anyone have a yellow handcart


I can order you one :3


----------



## itsmxuse

ATheBuoy42 said:


> I can order you one :3


That would be amazing tysm


----------



## ATheBuoy42

itsmxuse said:


> That would be amazing tysm


I'll send you a message tomorrow when I'm on ^^


----------



## Nefarious

Going to try here as well... I'm looking to catalog a few non-reorderable hats, but my highest priority is to catalog the yellow birthday hat. I'll even trade my blue variant just to touch it.

Wish granted by @meo !


----------



## meo

NefariousKing said:


> Going to try here as well... I'm looking to catalog a few non-reorderable hats, but my highest priority is to catalog the yellow birthday hat. I'll even trade my blue variant just to touch it.


You can catalog mine.


----------



## DragonLatios

I wish For anyone spare of Spooky  Standing lamp and Table. At the only one i am missing Before i have to worry about the Oct31 only DIY and items


----------



## Nefarious

DragonLatios said:


> I wish For anyone spare of Spooky chair Standing lamp and Table. At the only one i am missing Before i have to worry about the Oct31 only DIY and items



Olivia is crafting Spooky Chairs right now if you want to stop by.


----------



## DragonLatios

NefariousKing said:


> Olivia is crafting Spooky Chairs right now if you want to stop by.


Sure


----------



## PumpkabooPie

I wish for the black framed outdoor table, I would be willing to give NMT or igb for it in exchange it's all I need to complete my outdoor market! Would also be happy just to catalog too T^T


----------



## Nefarious

PumpkabooPie said:


> I wish for the black framed outdoor table, I would be willing to give NMT or igb for it in exchange it's all I need to complete my outdoor market! Would also be happy just to catalog too T^T
> View attachment 323819



I have one I’m no longer using. You can have it. ^^


----------



## PumpkabooPie

NefariousKing said:


> I have one I’m no longer using. You can have it. ^^


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA Tysm! I'll try to find something I can give you as thanks 
Just lmk when you can trade!


----------



## Nefarious

I'd hate to seem greedy by using this thread again in the same day, but just to put it out here... I'd really love to catalog these last 5 items for my clothing catalog. I can order anything from the reorderable furniture, clothing, wallpaper, flooring or rug catalog in exchange.

New Year's Hat (Blue)
New Year's Hat (Orange)
New Year's Silk Hat (Green)
New Year's Silk Hat (Pink)
Terry-cloth Socks (Red)

Got them! Thank you all!


----------



## Jassiii

I'd love to catalog any of the impish wings if possible, can pay a nmt per wing !


----------



## Snakeisbaby

Jassiii said:


> I'd love to catalog any of the impish wings if possible, can pay a nmt per wing !


Hey I have the black and white you are welcome to


----------



## Fye

I wish to catalog a brown cat cap to wear this Halloween  

wish granted! thanks Masenkochick!


----------



## Thomalk44

I wish I had the scarecrow diy


----------



## Masenkochick

DoeReMi said:


> I wish to catalog a brown cat cap to wear this Halloween


I have this for you to catalog if you haven't found one yet


----------



## Fye

Masenkochick said:


> I have this for you to catalog if you haven't found one yet


Thanks so much! Is there anything you need? But either way I can send you a dodo code so you can grab a DIY and any items from nooks/ables that you might want. I'll DM you


----------



## Masenkochick

DoeReMi said:


> Thanks so much! Is there anything you need? But either way I can send you a dodo code so you can grab a DIY and any items from nooks/ables that you might want. I'll DM you


sounds perfect! ^_^


----------



## SourDeez

Edit sorry found pirate treasure chest!


----------



## Rokushi

I wish to catalog the box sofa & box corner sofa in white.  

Edit: Thank you @*itsmxuse *for granting my wish!


----------



## Soralan

Thomalk44 said:


> I wish I had the scarecrow diy


Did you get the scarecrow? If its just the normal one I have that!  Let me know and we can arrange a visit


----------



## itsmxuse

Rokushi said:


> I wish to catalog the box sofa & box corner sofa in white.


I gotchu. Pm a dodo code


----------



## Catharina

I wish for some apples as I lost my apple tree ;')  Wish granted by : @mocha. Thanks!


----------



## mocha.

Catharina266 said:


> I wish for some apples as I lost my apple tree ;')


Send me your dodo code and I’ll come and drop some off c:


----------



## Hay

Wishing for an ironwood cupboard diy card <3


----------



## Bugs

I wish for the bug variant of the book! 

I have every other type except the one I actually want 

Edit: Wish granted thanks to @TaylaJade


----------



## TaylaJade

Bugs said:


> I wish for the bug variant of the book!
> 
> I have every other type except the one I actually want


Do you mean the encyclopaedia book? If so, I can give you one!


----------



## Bugs

TaylaJade said:


> Do you mean the encyclopaedia book? If so, I can give you one!



Yeah I think it's that one, it has pictures of bugs in it  if you have one I'd be very grateful! Do you want anything in return?


----------



## TaylaJade

Bugs said:


> Yeah I think it's that one, it has pictures of bugs in it  if you have one I'd be very grateful! Do you want anything in return?


Nope! Are you free now? I can send you a dodo code


----------



## Bugs

TaylaJade said:


> Nope! Are you free now? I can send you a dodo code



Yeah I'm free now! Tysm!


----------



## naviwing

I wish... for... a Bunny Day Lamp!


----------



## Nefarious

naviwing said:


> I wish... for... a Bunny Day Lamp!



I have one for you!


----------



## naviwing

NefariousKing said:


> I have one for you!



Oh what a coincidence! I just asked for it in your giveaway thread! <3 Thank you! I'm making a flamingo beach!


----------



## ~Stitches~

wishing for the bookcase diy, as i am making a museum library


----------



## princesskyndal

I wish for a spooky arch. I made that material eating regular stone arch for my entrance to my town and then Nintendo blessed us with Halloween things.


----------



## Snakeisbaby

princesskyndal said:


> I wish for a spooky arch. I made that material eating regular stone arch for my entrance to my town and then Nintendo blessed us with Halloween things.


I have ❤


----------



## Saralie

~Stitches~ said:


> wishing for the bookcase diy, as i am making a museum library


Wooden bookshelf DIY? I have one for you! Send me a dodo code and I'll drop it


----------



## ~Stitches~

omg tysm!  is there anything you are looking for?


----------



## itsmxuse

Going to be a long shot But I wish for a white grand piano 

wish granted tysm @Roxxy


----------



## Roxxy

itsmxuse said:


> Going to be a long shot But I wish for a white grand piano


Wish granted


----------



## itsmxuse

Roxxy said:


> Wish granted


Ahhhh tysm  I shall pm my dodo code


----------



## Catto

I wish for the flower surfboard~
Granted!!


----------



## Debeers

Catto said:


> I wish for the flower surfboard~


I can give it to you. I have all the variations if you need more.


----------



## Catto

Debeers said:


> I can give it to you. I have all the variations if you need more.



That's so cool of you!! I just need that one doe tysm <3!! I'll be on most of the night so pm whenever


----------



## Debeers

I am trying to visit an island for Celeste and stars. After that I will PM you.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 8, 2020



Catto said:


> That's so cool of you!! I just need that one doe tysm <3!! I'll be on most of the night so pm whenever


Just pmed you.


----------



## hollylou14

This is such a cute idea!! i wish for a gold watering can / gold watering can diy


----------



## .MOON.

I wish for a light blue rainbow sweater.


----------



## litilravnur

xoMoon said:


> I wish for a light blue rainbow sweater.


I can help with this!


----------



## Jassiii

pls...anyone have spare mush parasol, mush low stool or mush logDIYsI have tbt igb and nmts ><


----------



## DolphinCube

Cool! I wish for some bells to pay off my rent!

EDIT: Wish Granted! TY itsmxuse!


----------



## litilravnur

Jassiii said:


> pls...anyone have spare mush parasol, low stool or log DIYs... I have tbt igb and nmts ><


I have the log bed, log decorative shelves and log round table diys. You can have them all


----------



## Jassiii

litilravnur said:


> I have the log bed, log decorative shelves and log round table diys. You can have them all



Ah thank you but I was actually referring to the mush log and mush low stool-- sorry for the confusion ><


----------



## litilravnur

Jassiii said:


> Ah thank you but I was actually referring to the mush log and mush low stool-- sorry for the confusion ><


Oh! Don't worry at all


----------



## Equity

TheAutisticGamer said:


> Cool! I wish for some bells to pay off my rent!


How much do you need?


----------



## MochiACNL

Jassiii said:


> pls...anyone have spare mush parasol, mush low stool or mush log... I have tbt igb and nmts ><


wish granted! how many of each would you like? c':


----------



## Jassiii

MochiACNL said:


> wish granted! how many of each would you like? c':



Oof I feel like an idiot twice now >< I meant to add that I was looking for the DIYs...I'm so sorry :'D Thank you so much though <3


----------



## .MOON.

litilravnur said:


> I can help with this!


Oh really? Thank you soo much? What would you like in return?


----------



## litilravnur

xoMoon said:


> Oh really? Thank you soo much? What would you like in return?


Sure!! And you don't have to give anything in return, granting a wish is for free


----------



## .MOON.

litilravnur said:


> Sure!! And you don't have to give anything in return, granting a wish is for free


Thank you soo much!! I’ll pm you for more details. Thanks again!


----------



## DolphinCube

Equity said:


> How much do you need?



I just need about 300,000 bells. I'm close but I would like some help. That's all!


----------



## itsmxuse

TheAutisticGamer said:


> Cool! I wish for some bells to pay off my rent!


When I get home I can give you a mil if needed


----------



## Idunnoheehee

I wish for some peaches?


----------



## Catto

Idunnoheehee said:


> I wish for some peaches?


I can help you out! Pm me and I’ll deliver some to u


----------



## Idunnoheehee

Catto said:


> I can help you out! Pm me and I’ll deliver some to u


I just pm you


----------



## Equity

TheAutisticGamer said:


> I just need about 300,000 bells. I'm close but I would like some help. That's all!


Wish granted! I should be free around 1-2 hours unless you’re free right now


----------



## naviwing

I wish for the Horned Hercules and Spider bug models!


----------



## princesskyndal

I wish for any color of Nova light or the DIY! Maybe I can grant a wish for you too?


----------



## ~Stitches~

princesskyndal said:


> I wish for any color of Nova light or the DIY! Maybe I can grant a wish for you too?


hi! i can offer you 2 of any color nova light


----------



## princesskyndal

You’re an angel! Lol. Could you make me a blue and a green? Is there anything you’d like in return?


----------



## ~Stitches~

of course! no thank you, i dont need anything. i just want to help and make people happy  <3


----------



## DolphinCube

I also wish for a knights armor diy (if thats a thing). and for someone to make a custom design of a Sans (from undertale) Hoodie called "Pun Hoodie". Thank you so much!


----------



## The Orange

I wish for a white dog nose.

It's a shame there are no dog ears to go with it.

My daughter amd I are making single species islands: hers is all cats, mine all doggos. She has a cute white and blue flasy animal costume, but apparently they only have cat ear and mouse ear versions. 


Edit : Wish Granted! Thanks @deanapants !


----------



## AutumnWolf

I am wishing for a Surprised gnome and a Reliable gnome to Surprise my mother with. She’s trying to finish her gnome collection And these are the only two that she has left. I’d Be grateful if anyone could order these for me or let me catalog so that I could order them. thank you!


----------



## Imbri

AutumnWolf said:


> I am wishing for a Surprised gnome and a Reliable gnome to Surprise my mother with. She’s trying to finish her gnome collection And these are the only two that she has left. I’d Be grateful if anyone could order these for me or let me catalog so that I could order them. thank you!


I can order both for you, if you don't mind waiting until tomorrow.


----------



## deana

itsaplatypus said:


> I wish for a white dog nose.
> 
> It's a shame there are no dog ears to go with it.
> 
> My daughter amd I are making single species islands: hers is all cats, mine all doggos. She has a cute white and blue flasy animal costume, but apparently they only have cat ear and mouse ear versions.


I can get you the white dog nose


----------



## The Orange

deanapants said:


> I can get you the white dog nose


That would be amazing! I don't have a whole lot but is there anything you would lile in return?


----------



## deana

itsaplatypus said:


> That would be amazing! I don't have a whole lot but is there anything you would lile in return?


I don't need anything at all! I'm going to send you a PM


----------



## AutumnWolf

Imbri said:


> I can order both for you, if you don't mind waiting until tomorrow.



That would honestly be amazing! She’s going to be so happy! thank you so much! I don’t mind waiting at all!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

itsaplatypus said:


> I wish for a white dog nose.
> 
> It's a shame there are no dog ears to go with it.
> 
> My daughter amd I are making single species islands: hers is all cats, mine all doggos. She has a cute white and blue flasy animal costume, but apparently they only have cat ear and mouse ear versions.
> 
> 
> Edit : Wish Granted! Thanks @deanapants !


I know your wish was already granted, but if you’re looking to make a dog costume I’d suggest using proxy items to make it. For example, if you don’t mind being a pointed-eared dog the cat cap works perfectly well with either the light blue bear costume or white flashy animal costume!


----------



## The Orange

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I know your wish was already granted, but if you’re looking to make a dog costume I’d suggest using proxy items to make it. For example, if you don’t mind being a pointed-eared dog the cat cap works perfectly well with either the light blue bear costume or white flashy animal costume!



I had considered it, but thought the pointed ears would look more like a fox with the nose. I'm hoping eventually maybe they will give us all the ears amd tails from pocket camp.


----------



## Imbri

AutumnWolf said:


> That would honestly be amazing! She’s going to be so happy! thank you so much! I don’t mind waiting at all!


I have them. Please let me know when you'll be on so I can drop them off.


----------



## AutumnWolf

Imbri said:


> I have them. Please let me know when you'll be on so I can drop them off.



that is awesome! Thank you again! I should be available in about two hours, if that works.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Wish “granted” by Jhine7!


----------



## Crowsie

*Throws a coin in*
I wish for a stack or two of iron nuggets.


----------



## Buffi

Crowsie said:


> *Throws a coin in*
> I wish for a stack or two of iron nuggets.


Hi I can grant your wish!


----------



## itsmxuse

I wish for a couple toy cockroaches and/or toy centipedes

~ wish granted  tysm @6iixx ~


----------



## 6iixx

itsmxuse said:


> I wish for a couple toy cockroaches and/or toy centipedes



i have an abundance of these, the centipedes at least.  how many would you be looking for?  send me a PM and we can figure it out  <3


----------



## natzywoo83

Wish granted


----------



## .MOON.

natzywoo83 said:


> I wish for the Boating stripes, Pop and orange & black party garlands


Your wish has been granted for the black & orange party garland. Send me a pm to work out the details.


----------



## Honesta

I don't see any wishes I can currently grant or even have any wishes of my own, but I want to say that I think this thread is so lovely and amazing. I have always loved the AC community, but with more ability to interact with the world with each passing game, the community just gets better and better.


----------



## Imbri

natzywoo83 said:


> I wish for the Boating stripes, Pop and orange & black party garlands


I'd be happy to order the nautical stripes for you. I'll DM you tomorrow and we can work out a delivery time.


----------



## natzywoo83

Imbri said:


> I'd be happy to order the nautical stripes for you. I'll DM you tomorrow and we can work out a delivery time.


Awesome! Thank you very much


----------



## Crowsie

Buffi said:


> Hi I can grant your wish!


Really? What would you like in return?


----------



## Buffi

Crowsie said:


> Really? What would you like in return?


Absolutely nothing


----------



## Nefarious

natzywoo83 said:


> I wish for the Boating stripes, Pop and orange & black party garlands



I can order you the pop one for tomorrow if you'd like.


----------



## natzywoo83

NefariousKing said:


> I can order you the pop one for tomorrow if you'd like.


That would be great  Thank you!


----------



## Fye

I wish for a campsite sign 

I re-downloaded pocket camp a few months ago to get the ok motors sign and then deleted it to make room on my phone, and now for some reason the app store won't let me download it again. Not really a loss since I don't need to play it but it's made it impossible for me to get the campsite sign =\


----------



## Roxxy

DoeReMi said:


> I wish for a campsite sign
> 
> I re-downloaded pocket camp a few months ago to get the ok motors sign and then deleted it to make room on my phone, and now for some reason the app store won't let me download it again. Not really a loss since I don't need to play it but it's made it impossible for me to get the campsite sign =\


Hi, happy to order you one. I don’t TT so it would be tomorrow


----------



## Fye

Roxxy said:


> Hi, happy to order you one. I don’t TT so it would be tomorrow


that would be so great, thank you! if you have a wishlist please let me know and I'll try to help!


----------



## Roxxy

DoeReMi said:


> that would be so great, thank you! if you have a wishlist please let me know and I'll try to help!


Please don’t worry, happy to help  will see u tomorrow


----------



## Buffi

Hi does anyone have a spooky fence DIY so I can surprise my husband? I appreciate it
Wish granted by @Roxxy


----------



## moo_nieu

Buffi said:


> Hi does anyone have a fence DIY so I can surprise my husband? I appreciate it


any fence or were you looking for a specific DIY?


----------



## Buffi

Moo_Nieu said:


> any fence or were you looking for a specific DIY?


Oh sorry spooky fence


----------



## eseamir

I know this is probably a long shot but I wish for the DIY recipes for the sagittarius arrow and the scorpio lamp


----------



## Masenkochick

I wish for paw slippers in black


----------



## Airysuit

I am wishing for someone to hold on to Coco when she leaves until I can move out someone else to get her back on Creyal. 

_She was one of the firsts so her house is... lacking charm.  But I don't want her to go away forever! 
Plus i dont time travel so its hard to find someone trustworthy will hold her for an unknown amount of time..._


----------



## Nefarious

Masenkochick said:


> I wish for paw slippers in black
> View attachment 328171



I can order you a pair!



airysuit said:


> I am wishing for someone to hold on to Coco when she leaves until I can move out someone else to get her back on Creyal.
> 
> _She was one of the firsts so her house is... lacking charm.  But I don't want her to go away forever!
> Plus i dont time travel so its hard to find someone trustworthy will hold her for an unknown amount of time..._



I can hold onto her. I own a few amiibos, so I’ll be able to kick her out whenever you need her back.


----------



## Tutle

I am hoping to wish for a fortune-cookie cart. I always wanted one but haven't got it yet.


----------



## Roxxy

Tutle said:


> I am hoping to wish for a fortune-cookie cart. I always wanted one but haven't got it yet.


If that is the item from Pocket camp? Will need to check but if it is I should be able to order for tomorrow.


----------



## Tutle

Roxxy said:


> If that is the item from Pocket camp? Will need to check but if it is I should be able to order for tomorrow.


Yes, I believe it from Pocket Camp. I don't play pocket camp so I don't really have a way to get it. Thank you for willing to help! ❤❤


----------



## Roxxy

Tutle said:


> Yes, I believe it from Pocket Camp. I don't play pocket camp so I don't really have a way to get it. Thank you for willing to help! ❤❤


Then I would be happy to order it for you. I don’t TT so would tomorrow be ok?


----------



## MochiACNL

eseamir said:


> I know this is probably a long shot but I wish for the DIY recipes for the sagittarius arrow and the scorpio lamp


Hey there, are you still LF these?


----------



## eseamir

MochiACNL said:


> Hey there, are you still LF these?


yes I am!


----------



## MochiACNL

eseamir said:


> yes I am!


Sweet, I can grant that wish for you then ^^


----------



## eseamir

MochiACNL said:


> Sweet, I can grant that wish for you then ^^


thank you so much!! I'll message you to work out a time


----------



## charicharn

Hello  

I wish for the Blue phonebox  
Would look to see if there are any wishies needing to be filled but so far most have already been done


----------



## Tutle

Roxxy said:


> Then I would be happy to order it for you. I don’t TT so would tomorrow be ok?


Yes! Tomorrow works out fine! Ty!


----------



## Masenkochick

NefariousKing said:


> I can order you a pair!



please do! ^_^


----------



## Pennylane

Wishing for a white fireplace! Touch trade would be completely fine with me 
*wish granted! Thank you NefariousKing!


----------



## Nefarious

Pennylane said:


> Wishing for a white fireplace! Touch trade would be completely fine with me



You can catalog mine.  Shoot me a message when you're ready and I'll send a code.


----------



## Tutle

I wish for a black or white lucky cat. Ty!


----------



## Idunnoheehee

I wish Iron stone fence jumped for 4 months still nothing.


----------



## cupcakeamber

ty for making this post and my dream might be some gold nuggets and maybe royal crown but its a never get one ;-;


----------



## Skandranon

Idunnoheehee said:


> I wish Iron stone fence jumped for 4 months still nothing.


dont have the diy to give, but i could make you some if you wanted


----------



## Roxxy

Tutle said:


> Yes! Tomorrow works out fine! Ty!


Hi, got the item if I can drop off ? Or you are welcome at mine to shop and get a candy


----------



## Imbri

I wish to catalog the spider-web tights. Any color, although multiple colors would be awesome.

*Edit:* Got purple tights. Thank you, @Pennylane !


----------



## Pennylane

Imbri said:


> I wish to catalog the spider-web tights. Any color, although multiple colors would be awesome.


Kicks is on my island selling the purple spiderweb tights if you'd like to come, send me a PM when you're available


----------



## Imbri

Pennylane said:


> Kicks is on my island selling the purple spiderweb tights if you'd like to come, send me a PM when you're available


Thank you! Sent a pm.


----------



## MochiACNL

cupcakeamber said:


> ty for making this post and my dream might be some gold nuggets and maybe royal crown but its a never get one ;-;


Hii has your wish been granted yet?


----------



## cupcakeamber

MochiACNL said:


> Hii has your wish been granted yet?


no and I'm not a online member


----------



## Roxxy

Buffi said:


> Hi does anyone have a spooky fence DIY so I can surprise my husband? I appreciate it


Did u get this wish granted? Got the diy if you still need it


----------



## Buffi

Roxxy said:


> Did u get this wish granted? Got the diy if you still need it


No we are still looking! You are so sweet. I’ll be logging on in an hr if you are still playing


----------



## Roxxy

Buffi said:


> No we are still looking! You are so sweet. I’ll be logging on in an hr if you are still playing


Fab. See you soon


----------



## DragonLatios

i wish to find Laptop (Red / Desktop) and  Laptop (Silver / Desktop)


----------



## stargurg

Tutle said:


> I wish for a black or white lucky cat. Ty!


hi, i have a black lucky cat if you're still looking! c:


----------



## Tutle

momo.mofo said:


> hi, i have a black lucky cat if you're still looking! c:


Hi! Thanks for reaching out to me! I have it now. ❤


----------



## Bloobloop

i wish for any amt of black streetlamps one would be willing to give!


----------



## witchyfish

I wish for the mushroom recipes


----------



## witchyfish

I also wish for the crescent moon recipe unless someone has an extra!!!


----------



## Anj2k6

I wish for the Star Pochette and Nova Light DIY ☄


----------



## Sara?

This Egg hunt in TBT its fun but  a kid of a tough love haha, wish I could find to more eggs so the egg i found would not get wasted and i could get the cute candy egg collective


----------



## peekopecko

I wish for a white lucky cat and pagoda!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 2, 2020



DragonLatios said:


> i wish to find Laptop (Red / Desktop) and  Laptop (Silver / Desktop)


I have the silver one if you still want it! Pm me and I could probably drop it off tmr


----------



## LennyShelly

I wish for the wedding candle set (the chic or the garden variation)


----------



## Bekaa

I wish for the wooden low table diy. RECEIVED


----------



## crimisakitty

Bloobloop said:


> i wish for any amt of black streetlamps one would be willing to give!


if you're still looking for these i can order you a bunch! just lmk ^^


----------



## witchyfish

i wish for right and left megalo sides (fossils)

	Post automatically merged: Nov 3, 2020

i wish for crescent moon seat or the recipe


----------



## Bloobloop

crimisakitty said:


> if you're still looking for these i can order you a bunch! just lmk ^^



ahh yes that would be so nice if you could <3! lemme know when you're free :>


----------



## StephOnACNL

I wish to catalog every simple panel variation ❤

WISH GRANTED! Thanks Melonyy


----------



## Melonyy

StephOnACNL said:


> I wish to catalog every simple panel variation ❤


Hi, If you still need them I can get it for you


----------



## returnofsaturn

I wish for a bonsai tree


----------



## Skandranon

returnofsaturn said:


> I wish for a bonsai tree


i can make you one


----------



## returnofsaturn

Skandranon said:


> i can make you one



What would you like in return?


----------



## Skandranon

returnofsaturn said:


> What would you like in return?


nothing, just send me a code and i'll drop it off


----------



## Voxel Thief

I wish for an island where I can dive for sea pineapples


----------



## itsmxuse

I wish for a yellow pop up toaster


----------



## Roxxy

itsmxuse said:


> I wish for a yellow pop up toaster


Hi, can order this for you if tomorrow ok?


----------



## itsmxuse

Roxxy said:


> Hi, can order this for you if tomorrow ok?


Hey! Yeah that will be ok! Tysm!


----------



## Roxxy

itsmxuse said:


> Hey! Yeah that will be ok! Tysm!


See u tomorrow


----------



## Plume

I would love to have two flower stands. I'm close to being able to craft them myself, but I'm short 4 white lilies, 2 yellow lilies, and 8 purple windflowers.


----------



## Soralan

Plume said:


> I would love to have two flower stands. I'm close to being able to craft them myself, but I'm short 4 white lilies, 2 yellow lilies, and 8 purple windflowers.


I can get you these, just checked and I have them.


----------



## Plume

Soralan said:


> I can get you these, just checked and I have them.


That would be wonderful ; ; thank you!! I'm available for trading whenever!


----------



## ATheBuoy42

If anyone can help me with my clothing wishlist... TwT I'd even be willing to pay or trade wishlist items.
https://villagerdb.com/user/milia/list/clothes-2


----------



## JellyLu

I wish for a Grand Giraffe Stag model and a Grand Horned Hercules model


----------



## deana

I wish for the Diner counter table in black 

Wish granted! Thank you ATheBuoy42


----------



## tigris713

I wish for spare mushroom diys, or at least someone to tell me how to get them? Ive been popping balloons, talking to villagers, and opening bottles and nothing. Do i just have bad luck or is there something I'm missing?

Wish Granted!


----------



## 6iixx

tigris713 said:


> I wish for spare mushroom diys, or at least someone to tell me how to get them? Ive been popping balloons, talking to villagers, and opening bottles and nothing. Do i just have bad luck or is there something I'm missing?



balloons, balloons, balloons, and some messages in bottles.  otherwise the mushroom DIYs will only be obtainable from amazing people who have extras or aren't interested in them.

have you tried farming the balloons?  there's some easy guides on youtube or some written ones if you have the time to skim through, but that's your best bet to get the DIYs you haven't received yet without trading with another player  :c


----------



## tigris713

6iixx said:


> balloons, balloons, balloons, and some messages in bottles.  otherwise the mushroom DIYs will only be obtainable from amazing people who have extras or aren't interested in them.
> 
> have you tried farming the balloons?  there's some easy guides on youtube or some written ones if you have the time to skim through, but that's your best bet to get the DIYs you haven't received yet without trading with another player  :c


I haven't been farming balloons, but I will now!! Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## Sara?

i wish for a present for xmas


----------



## TesaOfSappho

I wish for a  phone box in a color other than yellow and/or at least 2 springy ride ons in a color other than brown.

Phone box and zebra springy ride-ons granted! I'd love more colors of those still  [GRANTED]


----------



## Snakeisbaby

Voxel Thief said:


> I wish for an island where I can dive for sea pineapples


My island is on season for this if you still need! ^_^

	Post automatically merged: Nov 21, 2020



witchyfish said:


> i wish for right and left megalo sides (fossils)
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 3, 2020
> 
> i wish for crescent moon seat or the recipe


Hey I have the right side and a crescent moon seat (item) you can have


----------



## ForestFox

I wish for a festive wall 

Edit: wish granted . Thanks bluelady


----------



## Venn

I wish for 2 Big Festive Trees. I'd like to decorate my RR outside for the Holidays.
Granted, Thanks BlueLady!


----------



## Bluelady

TesaOfSappho said:


> Phone box and zebra springy ride-ons granted! I'd love more colors of those still


Which color did you get for the phone box? I have blue.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Sara? said:


> i wish for a present for xmas


Do you have a wish list? I have all the orderable furniture catalogued and a lot of clothing. :3 



TesaOfSappho said:


> I wish for a  phone box in a color other than yellow and/or at least 2 springy ride ons in a color other than brown.
> 
> Phone box and zebra springy ride-ons granted! I'd love more colors of those still


We can swap Phone Boxes if you would like -- I have the green variant.


----------



## Sara?

TheSillyPuppy said:


> Do you have a wish list? I have all the orderable furniture catalogued and a lot of clothing. :3
> 
> 
> We can swap Phone Boxes if you would like -- I have the green variant.



No wishlist just want a wrapped gift to put on my in  game tree to open in xmas time


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Sara? said:


> No wishlist just want a wrapped gift to put on my in  game tree to open in xmas time


Oooh, I see! Check my response in our trade conversation. :3


----------



## Nooblord

I wish I had a black cotton-candy stall.

Wish granted


----------



## TesaOfSappho

> We can swap Phone Boxes if you would like -- I have the green variant.



Yes, that'd be great! I'm new here, don't know how to start a trade conversation, halp


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

TesaOfSappho said:


> Yes, that'd be great! I'm new here, don't know how to start a trade conversation, halp


If you hover over a user's name (under their profile picture), you should see four buttons pop up, with one of them being "Start conversation."  Hope this helps! For the time being, I've started a conversation with you. ^^


----------



## TesaOfSappho

Nooblord said:


> I wish I had a black cotton-candy stall.


I can order one and give it to you tomorrow 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 21, 2020



Bluelady said:


> Which color did you get for the phone box? I have blue.


Blue is nice, I have black so far. What color are your springy ride-ons?


----------



## Nooblord

TesaOfSappho said:


> I can order one and give it to you tomorrow



Awesome, thank you


----------



## Bluelady

TesaOfSappho said:


> Blue is nice, I have black so far. What color are your springy ride-ons?


Great! I believe that my springy ride on is black.



Venn said:


> I wish for 2 Big Festive Trees. I'd like to decorate my RR outside for the Holidays.


I can help with that.



ForestFox said:


> I wish for a festive wall


I can help with that.


----------



## Venn

Bluelady said:


> Great! I believe that my springy ride on is black.
> 
> 
> I can help with that.
> 
> 
> I can help with that.



Thanks! I'll still be on for the next 2 hours or so if we can meet up.


----------



## Kalle

Sara? said:


> No wishlist just want a wrapped gift to put on my in  game tree to open in xmas time



Send me a DM. I'll have a present ready for you to put under your tree in about ten minutes.


----------



## TesaOfSappho

Sara? said:


> i wish for a present for xmas


Do you still want gifts?


----------



## -Lumi-

I would love a Maple Leaf Pochette! I haven’t been able to get the DIY yet and I love the little seasonal bags


----------



## Maiana

-Lumi- said:


> I would love a Maple Leaf Pochette! I haven’t been able to get the DIY yet and I love the little seasonal bags


While I can't get you the DIY, I'd be happy to give you a pochette! <3 Just PM me!


----------



## hazeltons

wish granted for the ironwood cupboard: hi! i wish for an ironwood cupboard and a white double sofa ❤


----------



## ForestFox

I wish for another falling snow wall because reasons!


----------



## Skandranon

hazeltons said:


> hi! i wish for an ironwood cupboard and a white double sofa ❤


i have the cupboard diy for you


----------



## Bluelady

ForestFox said:


> I wish for another falling snow wall because reasons!


I can help with that. Let me know if you need any additional items from the Festive and Snowboy set.

I’m babysitting right now so we can trade later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## ForestFox

Bluelady said:


> I can help with that. Let me know if you need any additional items from the Festive and Snowboy set.
> 
> I’m babysitting right now so we can trade later tonight or tomorrow.


We can do that tomorrow. If you have any other extras you don’t want I can most certainly take them. You can get me random things from those sets, I won’t be mad.


----------



## hazeltons

Skandranon said:


> i have the cupboard diy for you


thank you!! could i come pick it up or would you be able to deliver?


----------



## xTurnip

I wish for any Mushroom DIY recipes!


----------



## Skandranon

hazeltons said:


> thank you!! could i come pick it up or would you be able to deliver?


either works, go ahead and pm me times you're around


----------



## natzywoo83

My wish was granted


----------



## USN Peter

natzywoo83 said:


> My birthday wish is for rainbow sweaters  I already have green + light blue


Happy birthday. I have a black Rainbow sweater for you if you need one.


----------



## natzywoo83

USN Peter said:


> Happy birthday. I have a black Rainbow sweater for you if you need one.


Thank you  I’m waiting to hear back from someone else.


----------



## natzywoo83

USN Peter said:


> Happy birthday. I have a black Rainbow sweater for you if you need one.


Found them


----------



## TesaOfSappho

I just realized that I have every Fall DIY except for the Tree's Bpounty Big Tree. I wish for either the item or the DIY, I just want to put a tree up in my house


----------



## ForestFox

TesaOfSappho said:


> I just realized that I have every Fall DIY except for the Tree's Bpounty Big Tree. I wish for either the item or the DIY, I just want to put a tree up in my house


I can get you the physical big tree. Be warned it’s not as huge as the big festive tree.


----------



## TesaOfSappho

ForestFox said:


> I can get you the physical big tree. Be warned it’s not as huge as the big festive tree.


Thank you! Well, it'll have to do for now


----------



## ForestFox

TesaOfSappho said:


> Thank you! Well, it'll have to do for now


It’s a nice tree though.


----------



## TesaOfSappho

TesaOfSappho said:


> I just realized that I have every Fall DIY except for the Tree's Bpounty Big Tree. I wish for either the item or the DIY, I just want to put a tree up in my house


Wish granted!


----------



## Imbri

I'm looking for a white refrigerator. Cataloging is fine. 

Wish granted. Thank you, @Roxxy !


----------



## Roxxy

Imbri said:


> I'm looking for a white refrigerator. Cataloging is fine.


I can order it for you if you are ok to wait until tomorrow?


----------



## Imbri

Roxxy said:


> I can order it for you if you are ok to wait until tomorrow?


Thank you, I don't mind at all.


----------



## Roxxy

Imbri said:


> Thank you, I don't mind at all.


Fab, ordered and I will see you tomorrow


----------



## iRaiin

Edit: NVM my villager just gave me one


----------



## Rika092

xTurnip said:


> I wish for any Mushroom DIY recipes!



have your wish been granted? if not, I think I should have an extra Mush Table DIY that I can give to you.


----------



## Masenkochick

I’m wishing for the garden gnome in “passionate gnome” (in all red outfit) please!


----------



## ForestFox

Masenkochick said:


> I’m wishing for the garden gnome in “passionate gnome” (in all red outfit) please!


I can probably get that gnome for you!


----------



## just-kidding

I wish for a Junihitoe Kimono and white-strapped kimono sandals!


----------



## meo

just-kidding said:


> I wish for a Junihitoe Kimono and white-strapped kimono sandals!


I can get you the kimono and whatever color in the shoes. However, I don't see white as an option. Is it the gray kimono sandals maybe you're thinking of? The only one in the zori with a white strap has a blue base.


----------



## just-kidding

meo said:


> I can get you the kimono and whatever color in the shoes. However, I don't see white as an option. Is it the gray kimono sandals maybe you're thinking of? The only one in the zori with a white strap has a blue base.


Is there one with either navy straps or black straps?


----------



## Plume

I really want to catalog the kids' tents! I need white, pink, stripes, floral, blue, brown. I already have colorful, dark.


----------



## -Lumi-

Plume said:


> I really want to catalog the kids' tents! I need white, pink, stripes, floral, blue, brown. I already have colorful, dark.



If you’re available tomorrow I can order a couple! I think I can order 3 items still and I have all the tents catalogued - are there any three in particular you want the most?


----------



## tessa grace

I'm wishing for light brown hair in animal crossing, but that's obviously not possible. So I guess I wish that I could catalog the cutting board.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 1, 2020



Sara? said:


> i wish for a present for xmas


I have a present for you!


----------



## Plume

-Lumi- said:


> If you’re available tomorrow I can order a couple! I think I can order 3 items still and I have all the tents catalogued - are there any three in particular you want the most?


I actually just found a cataloging service in Nook's Cranny for the Christmas items, but thank you so much for offering!! I really appreciate it.


----------



## TesaOfSappho

thetessagrace said:


> I'm wishing for light brown hair in animal crossing, but that's obviously not possible. So I guess I wish that I could catalog the cutting board.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 1, 2020
> 
> I can give you a cutting board, not just to catalog


----------



## Venn

I'm wishing for a Star Pochette. I have materials needed if someone is willing to craft it as well.


----------



## Debeers

Venn said:


> I'm wishing for a Star Pochette. I have materials needed if someone is willing to craft it as well.


I can make you one. I have the material. Let me know when you are available.


----------



## jokk

i'd love a big white festive tree!!


----------



## Bluelady

I made a big festive tree for you. I don't know hour my hours will be today....but hopefully we can trade today. Just PM me when you're ready.


----------



## jokk

Bluelady said:


> I made a big festive tree for you. I don't know hour my hours will be today....but hopefully we can trade today. Just PM me when you're ready.


awesome! i'm free any time after 4:30pm est. thank you so much!


----------



## Venn

Debeers said:


> I can make you one. I have the material. Let me know when you are available.



Thanks! I'm available right now if you are?


----------



## Debeers

Venn said:


> Thanks! I'm available right now if you are?


Just saw your post. Are you still available? I can log on now if you are.


----------



## Venn

Debeers said:


> Just saw your post. Are you still available? I can log on now if you are.



Now I am, if you are


----------



## Debeers

Give me 5 mins. I am visiting another island. Your island or mine?


----------



## Venn

Debeers said:


> Give me 5 mins. I am visiting another island. Your island or mine?



I'll set up a dodo


----------



## Debeers

Venn said:


> I'll set up a dodo


I am ready anytime now .


----------



## princessmelia

I'm wishing for a mush lamp recipe


----------



## Moon Cake

-


----------



## 6iixx

i wish to complete my playground area; for this i need a *monotone playground gym*, and a *black tricycle *please and thank you


----------



## -Lumi-

6iixx said:


> i wish to complete my playground area; for this i need a *monotone playground gym*, and a *black tricycle *please and thank you



I can order you the playground gym!


----------



## 6iixx

-Lumi- said:


> I can order you the playground gym!


i would absolutely love that!   
PM me with the details on anything you want in return for it.  i'll definitely be around tomorrow to trade for it.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

6iixx said:


> i wish to complete my playground area; for this i need a *monotone playground gym*, and a *black tricycle *please and thank you


I can order the black Tricycle for you, but I won't be able to trade until Saturday, if you don't mind waiting an additional day! :3


----------



## 6iixx

TheSillyPuppy said:


> I can order the black Tricycle for you, but I won't be able to trade until Saturday, if you don't mind waiting an additional day! :3


i don't mind whatsoever!  thank you so much   
let me know if there's anything i can get you for it!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

6iixx said:


> i don't mind whatsoever!  thank you so much
> let me know if there's anything i can get you for it!


Not necessary at all, though I appreciate the offer!  ❤ Happy to help~ ^_^


----------



## hazeltons

i wish for a butterfly backpack! 

wish granted!!!! :^)


----------



## -Lumi-

hazeltons said:


> i wish for a butterfly backpack!



I have one I can give you!


----------



## witchyfish

i wish for right + left megalo sides (common fossils) and a white hammock


----------



## SweetPea321

witchyfish said:


> i wish for right + left megalo sides (common fossils) and a white hammock


I have left side megalo only. And I can give you white hammock


----------



## hazeltons

-Lumi- said:


> I have one I can give you!


thank you!!!!!!!!! :-'''))) can i come by or would you like the deliver?


----------



## -Lumi-

hazeltons said:


> thank you!!!!!!!!! :-'''))) can i come by or would you like the deliver?



I can open my town! But I’m just about to have dinner, would it be okay if we traded in an hour or so?


----------



## hazeltons

-Lumi- said:


> I can open my town! But I’m just about to have dinner, would it be okay if we traded in an hour or so?


yes perfect! just lmk when you're ready  tysm!


----------



## Masenkochick

I wish for a red garden gnome please!


----------



## ATheBuoy42

Granted~ ^^

	Post automatically merged: Dec 7, 2020



Masenkochick said:


> I wish for a red garden gnome please!


I can order you one :3


----------



## ForestFox

I’m wishing for holiday diys and materials(mostly the ornaments as for materials)

Wish granted buy @Bluelady. Tysm


----------



## watercolorwish

I’ll wish for a/ some green mums 

Very thankful for all of the mums from @meo! Thank you for the wish!!


----------



## Raz

6iixx said:


> i wish to complete my playground area; for this i need a *monotone playground gym*, and a *black tricycle *please and thank you


If you still need the monotone playground, I can give you one


----------



## meo

watercolorwish said:


> I’ll wish for a/ some green mums


I can deliver some if you want to send a dodo code. Just take me a sec to fill my pockets.


----------



## watercolorwish

meo said:


> I can deliver some if you want to send a dodo code. Just take me a sec to fill my pockets.


Oh wow, the wishing well works fast! Heres the dodo code: GH75P  thanks so much!!


----------



## 6iixx

Raz said:


> If you still need the monotone playground, I can give you one



thankfully my wish has been granted for the playground and tricycle     thank you though!


----------



## Raz

I wish for the Bamboo Floor Lamp DIY... haven't had any luck finding it yet


----------



## SweetPea321

I wish for a yellow street organ pretty please.


----------



## Masenkochick

ATheBuoy42 said:


> Granted~ ^^
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 7, 2020
> 
> 
> I can order you one :3


Will you please?! <3


----------



## meo

SweetPea321 said:


> I wish for a yellow street organ pretty please.


I have one you can have, just send me a pm and let me know when you're available.


----------



## Azrael

I wish for some gold nuggets


----------



## -Lumi-

I’m wishing for a red poncho coat, please  would also love a navy blue one but the red is what I’d like most!


----------



## Raz

-Lumi- said:


> I’m wishing for a red poncho coat, please  would also love a navy blue one but the red is what I’d like most!


I have the red one! I can send it to you, or you may also come and pick it up, if you want.


----------



## -Lumi-

Raz said:


> I have the red one! I can send it to you, or you may also come and pick it up, if you want.



Oh my goodness you’re so kind! Thank you  let me start up the game and open my gates! I’ll DM you a dodo code once I’m ready


----------



## Raz

-Lumi- said:


> Oh my goodness you’re so kind! Thank you  let me start up the game and open my gates! I’ll DM you a dodo code once I’m ready


I won't be able to play right now, but give me like 30 minutes and I'll send you a pm!


----------



## -Lumi-

Raz said:


> I won't be able to play right now, but give me like 30 minutes and I'll send you a pm!



Alright! That works for me


----------



## kkpears

I'm wishing for a brown street lamp + raccoon figurine DIY! *Found thank you!*


----------



## SweetPea321

meo said:


> I have one you can have, just send me a pm and let me know when you're available.


Thank you @meo for making my wish come true!!!!!


----------



## Soralan

kkpears said:


> I'm wishing for a brown street lamp + raccoon figurine DIY!


I can order you some street lamps, but I've just got into bed, so if you don't get any in the next 6-7 hours pm in the morning!


----------



## OswinOswald

kkpears said:


> I'm wishing for a brown street lamp + raccoon figurine DIY!


I have a raccoon figurine DIY! Send me a pm to let me know when you're available =)


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

Okay big ask! I feel assailed by people wanting tbt when I post in the cranny 

I'd love to catalog the plush puppies. Specifically the spotted one if I can't get the rest, it is my priority! I have the grey/white and tricolor ones if any needs to catalog those. I definitely will pay, just not in tbt unless I get desperate 

Wish granted! Thank you to jokk and Roxxy!!


----------



## Roxxy

ivelostmyspectacles said:


> Okay big ask! I feel assailed by people wanting tbt when I post in the cranny
> 
> I'd love to catalog the plush puppies. Specifically the spotted one if I can't get the rest, it is my priority! I have the grey/white and tricolor ones if any needs to catalog those. I definitely will pay, just not in tbt unless I get desperate


Hi, I have the spotted one you can have


----------



## jokk

ivelostmyspectacles said:


> Okay big ask! I feel assailed by people wanting tbt when I post in the cranny
> 
> I'd love to catalog the plush puppies. Specifically the spotted one if I can't get the rest, it is my priority! I have the grey/white and tricolor ones if any needs to catalog those. I definitely will pay, just not in tbt unless I get desperate


hi! you can catalog my lemon/white puppy! are you free now?


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

jokk said:


> hi! you can catalog my lemon/white puppy! are you free now?


I'm just picking up from someone and then I will be! Thanks so much  your island or mine?


----------



## jokk

ivelostmyspectacles said:


> I'm just picking up from someone and then I will be! Thanks so much  your island or mine?


i prefer mine! message me when you're done and i'll send you the dodo code


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

Roxxy said:


> Hi, I have the spotted one you can have


Ahhh I didn't see this!!  Are you sure? Do you want anything? I'm totally okay cataloging too!


----------



## Roxxy

ivelostmyspectacles said:


> Ahhh I didn't see this!!  Are you sure? Do you want anything? I'm totally okay cataloging too!


I felt invisible  don’t need anything, can u send a dodo pls ?


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

Roxxy said:


> I felt invisible  don’t need anything, can u send a dodo pls ?


Didn't spot the post about the spotted  but yes! Give me just a moment and I'll send one over, thank you!!


----------



## Makusai

This is such a cute idea~!

This is a bit specific, but I wish for 27 white hyacinth seeds 

*EDIT: wish granted by Raz *


----------



## Raz

Makusai said:


> This is such a cute idea~!
> 
> This is a bit specific, but I wish for 27 white hyacinth seeds


I have 10 of them stored, let me see if they're available at nook's today

	Post automatically merged: Dec 11, 2020

I'll only have these 10, unfortunately


----------



## Makusai

Raz said:


> I have 10 of them stored, let me see if they're available at nook's today
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 11, 2020
> 
> I'll only have these 10, unfortunately


I'll take them if that's okay!

	Post automatically merged: Dec 11, 2020



Masenkochick said:


> I wish for a red garden gnome please!


I have a red garden gnome you can have if you're still looking for one!


----------



## naviwing

I wish... for a green caterpillar costume!
Wish granted by mermaidshelf! Thank you!


----------



## natzywoo83

I wish for red geometric print pants 

found


----------



## hazeltons

i wish for 2 white lilies and 1 yellow lily to make the flower stand diy! and a wooden double bed diy!


----------



## -Lumi-

hazeltons said:


> i wish for 2 white lilies and 1 yellow lily to make the flower stand diy! and a wooden double bed diy!



Do you need the entire plant or to just like... pick the flower? o: Because I’m pretty sure I’ve got white & yellow lilies on my island you can come pick!


----------



## mermaidshelf

naviwing said:


> I wish... for a green caterpillar costume!


I've ordered one for you but it'll arrive tomorrow. Is that alright with you?


----------



## naviwing

mermaidshelf said:


> I've ordered one for you but it'll arrive tomorrow. Is that alright with you?



Oh you're so sweet! Thank you! No rush at all. Just something I haven't had any luck finding for awhile!


----------



## Insulaire

Anyone help a Kringle out with a Santa Claus uniform in advance of Toy Day tomorrow? I’ve dutifully checked Ables every day but I keep getting the dress and the reindeer outfit. I have the Santa hat, just need the Santa coat, Santa pants, Santa beard, and Santa boots.


----------



## witchyfish

i wish for a christmas tree 

	Post automatically merged: Dec 23, 2020



witchyfish said:


> i wish for a christmas tree


also any wrapped items for me to open on christmas!!!


----------



## MeganPenguin

witchyfish said:


> i wish for a christmas tree
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 23, 2020
> 
> 
> also any wrapped items for me to open on christmas!!!


I can make you a christmas tree! What type are you looking for?
Also, theres a forum Festive Tree Gift Exchange where you can exchange wrapped presents with people to open on Christmas!

	Post automatically merged: Dec 23, 2020



Insulaire said:


> Anyone help a Kringle out with a Santa Claus uniform in advance of Toy Day tomorrow? I’ve dutifully checked Ables every day but I keep getting the dress and the reindeer outfit. I have the Santa hat, just need the Santa coat, Santa pants, Santa beard, and Santa boots.


My able sisters are selling the full outfit. I can come over and give it to you if you'd like!


----------



## witchyfish

MeganPenguin said:


> I can make you a christmas tree! What type are you looking for?
> Also, theres a forum Festive Tree Gift Exchange where you can exchange wrapped presents with people to open on Christmas!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 23, 2020
> 
> 
> My able sisters are selling the full outfit. I can come over and give it to you if you'd like!


i'll take a gold one!!! thank you!! i'm online right now or whenever you're ready just pm me


----------



## Bekaa

I wish for the set of stockings In colorful.


----------



## witchyfish

Also does anyone have just regular cushions?


----------



## jadetine

witchyfish said:


> Also does anyone have just regular cushions?


How many do you need?


----------



## kkpears

I'm wishing for Rover's briefcase - missed the event and would love not to have to time travel!


----------



## magicalgrrrlz

I wish for 1 or 2 stalls plz ^^
Wish granted ~


----------



## USN Peter

magicalgrrrlz said:


> I wish for 1 or 2 stalls plz ^^


I can craft 2 for you. Let me know if you still need them.


----------



## Thomalk44

I wish I had the illuminated tree DIY


----------



## Story

I wish to catalog all the colors of floor lights.


----------



## InkFox

Wish granted ~


----------



## USN Peter

InkFox said:


> Wish granted ~


I can give you 20 each!


----------



## InkFox

USN Peter said:


> I can give you 20 each!


Hi, thank you for the offer that's very nice !  Someone granted my wish just before you answered so I have everything I need now but thank you very much for offering !


----------



## USN Peter

InkFox said:


> Hi, thank you for the offer that's very nice !  Someone granted my wish just before you answered so I have everything I need now but thank you very much for offering !


NP! I am glad that you are all good now.


----------



## witchyfish

jadetine said:


> How many do you need?


no particular number but i'd say around 3 or 4

	Post automatically merged: Dec 27, 2020

Does anyone have a star poachette?


----------



## Bekaa

I wish someone would craft me a falling snow wall.WISH GRANTED!


----------



## meo

Bekaa said:


> I wish someone would craft me a falling snow wall.


Just send me a dodo code and I can drop off.


----------



## mayor.lauren

I wish for the mush lamp diy! (or just a couple of the lamps themselves!)

WISH GRANTED!!!!


----------



## ReeBear

witchyfish said:


> Does anyone have a star poachette?





mayor.lauren said:


> I wish for the mush lamp diy! (or just a couple of the lamps themselves!)


I don't have these as spare DIYs but if either of you are still looking I could craft then for you


----------



## mayor.lauren

ReeBear said:


> I don't have these as spare DIYs but if either of you are still looking I could craft then for you


i will happily take you up on this!!! i’m tt’d back to june so i’m not sure if i have the materials tho... i will dm


----------



## ReeBear

mayor.lauren said:


> i will happily take you up on this!!! i’m tt’d back to june so i’m not sure if i have the materials tho... i will dm


I’m pretty sure I have all the crafting materials  Just got a trade to do and then I’m free


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I wish for all the puppies in the game 

Wish granted thank you @ReeBear :3


----------



## ReeBear

Milky star said:


> I wish for all the puppies in the game


I might need to order some in but you're welcome to come catalogue my pup plush collection :')


----------



## a_b

mayor.lauren said:


> I wish for the mush lamp diy! (or just a couple of the lamps themselves!)


I have a spare mush lamp diy on hand !! Would you like me to drop it off for you?


----------



## mayor.lauren

a_b said:


> I have a spare mush lamp diy on hand !! Would you like me to drop it off for you?


omg that would be AMAZING!! i will dm you!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

ReeBear said:


> I might need to order some in but you're welcome to come catalogue my pup plush collection :')


Amazing ! I'd love to catalog them ! Thank you


----------



## Cirice

I wish to catalog all kid tents


----------



## Airysuit

I wish for a couple of virgo starfragments.

Its my sign but could play enough due to work to collect enough fragments to make the diy


----------



## Rairu

airysuit said:


> I wish for a couple of virgo starfragments.
> 
> Its my sign but could play enough due to work to collect enough fragments to make the diy



Wish granted, check your mail!


----------



## Airysuit

Rairu said:


> Wish granted, check your mail!


Omg thank you  you are always way to kind to me  i really appreciate it!


----------



## ReeBear

Milky star said:


> Amazing ! I'd love to catalog them ! Thank you


I think I have them all ready to catalogue now  Just pm me when you’re free and I’ll open my gate ~


----------



## Bekaa

Cirice said:


> I wish to catalog all kid tents


I can help you out here. Just DM me when you’re ready, and you can swing by and catalog the tents.


----------



## wearebap

Wish Granted


----------



## -Lumi-

wearebap said:


> I wish for the White and Stripes Kids Tents.
> I ALSO WISH SOMEONE COULD TAKE ALL THESE BLACK ROSES FROM MY ISLAND



Do you want the whole lily plant, or just the flower off the top?  I can give you the tent, too!


----------



## wearebap

-Lumi- said:


> Do you want the whole lily plant, or just the flower off the top?  I can give you the tent, too!


I'm giving away the remaining black roses I have from my island! It's the plant as a whole ! And omg yes please  I can plant black roses for you if you're interested


----------



## -Lumi-

wearebap said:


> I'm giving away the remaining black roses I have from my island! It's the plant as a whole ! And omg yes please  I can plant black roses for you if you're interested



Oh you’re sweet but I really don’t need any black roses I’m sorry  I feel your pain I have black tulips everywhere lol 

I can’t see it in your post anymore maybe I’m going crazy I thought you needed white Lily’s? o: I can bring you some plants if you need but if not I can just bring the tent!! Can we trade later today? I’m in EST time so around like 3 pm would work better for me!


----------



## wearebap

-Lumi- said:


> Oh you’re sweet but I really don’t need any black roses I’m sorry  I feel your pain I have black tulips everywhere lol
> 
> I can’t see it in your post anymore maybe I’m going crazy I thought you needed white Lily’s? o: I can bring you some plants if you need but if not I can just bring the tent!! Can we trade later today? I’m in EST time so around like 3 pm would work better for me!


Sure sounds good and no I never needed Lilies xD But thank you though!!


----------



## -Lumi-

wearebap said:


> Sure sounds good and no I never needed Lilies xD But thank you though!!



Goodness me I have no idea where I saw that you needed lilies then lol, my bad!! But okay  I’ll PM you when I’m ready to give you the tent!


----------



## RoyalTea

I wish for the barrel DIY recipe


----------



## -Lumi-

RoyalTea said:


> I wish for the barrel DIY recipe



Oh I’m pretty sure I have this one!! Let me double check! 

Edit: yeah I do! Are you okay if we trade in a few hours?


----------



## RoyalTea

-Lumi- said:


> Oh I’m pretty sure I have this one!! Let me double check!
> 
> Edit: yeah I do! Are you okay if we trade in a few hours?


I’m actually not going to be online until after 5pm PST. I don’t know why I didn’t wait to post lol. If that’s out of your available time frame i totally understand.


----------



## -Lumi-

RoyalTea said:


> I’m actually not going to be online until after 5pm PST. I don’t know why I didn’t wait to post lol. If that’s out of your available time frame i totally understand.



I think that's 8pm my time, so that's totally fine! Just send me a PM when you're ready cause I might forget otherwise!!


----------



## annex

I just discovered this thread. What a great idea. So many players helping others. I would be happy to help others with their wishes too.

I wish for a tire. The one you get from the river or ocean. Haven't been able to find one lately.

wish granted. Thanks firesquids.


----------



## Firesquids

annex said:


> I just discovered this thread. What a great idea. So many players helping others. I would be happy to help others with their wishes too.
> 
> I wish for a tire. The one you get from the river or ocean. Haven't been able to find one lately.


I've got an extra you can have, two actually if you're interested 
Pm me!


----------



## Raz

I wish I could have the winter exclusive items that were added in the latest patch (I think it's a wallpaper and flooring, not sure exactly if there's anything else).


----------



## AccfSally

Raz said:


> I wish I could have the winter exclusive items that were added in the latest patch (I think it's a wallpaper and flooring, not sure exactly if there's anything else).


 It's wallpaper, I have an extra one.


----------



## Raz

AccfSally said:


> It's wallpaper, I have an extra one.


Do you have the summer ones? It's a shell rug and I believe there's a flooring and a wallpaper as well. These are craftable, and if you need them, I could craft them for you


----------



## AccfSally

Raz said:


> Do you have the summer ones? It's a shell rug and I believe there's a flooring and a wallpaper as well. These are craftable, and if you need them, I could craft them for you


 No, I don't have those.


----------



## Raz

AccfSally said:


> No, I don't have those.


I checked here, it's a wallpaper (Tropical Vista) and a rug (Shell Rug). 

I'll craft one of each for you later!


----------



## AccfSally

Raz said:


> I checked here, it's a wallpaper (Tropical Vista) and a rug (Shell Rug).
> 
> I'll craft one of each for you later!


 Thanks!


----------



## meo

I wish I could catalog all the fancy kimono variations.
Was able to purchase them.


----------



## Raz

meo said:


> I wish I could catalog all the fancy kimono variations.


I think I have them all stored! I'll need to check it later. I also have many other types of kimonos and other traditional asian robes and costumes.


----------



## meo

Raz said:


> I think I have them all stored! I'll need to check it later. I also have many other types of kimonos and other traditional asian robes and costumes.


Thank you! I appreciate it! I have all the others, just havent gotten lucky getting the fancy ones to show in my shop. :3


----------



## Bitty_

Cafe-curtain wall!!?  please and thank you!


----------



## velv3tkisses

I wish for some tires.


----------



## Taturrria

Edit: WISH GRANTED! Thank you @magicalgrrrlz 

(This is such an awesome and wholesome idea)

I wish for any kind of houseplants since I’m obsessed with them in real life


----------



## magicalgrrrlz

Taturrria said:


> (This is such an awesome and wholesome idea❤)
> 
> I wish for any kind of houseplants since I’m obsessed with them in real life


I have 2 monsteras if you want!


----------



## Taturrria

magicalgrrrlz said:


> I have 2 monsteras if you want!


Seriously?!
(I just started propagating my real life monstera today, it’s my favorite!)
Oh I would love one so much! Thank you! I shall PM you!


----------



## magicalgrrrlz

Taturrria said:


> Seriously?!
> (I just started propagating my real life monstera today, it’s my favorite!)
> Oh I would love one so much! Thank you! I shall PM you!


Wish granted!


----------



## Kate86

velv3tkisses said:


> I wish for some tires.



I have 4 tires! You’re welcome to them.


----------



## velv3tkisses

Kate86 said:


> I have 4 tires! You’re welcome to them.


Oh wonderful! I can't wait! Whenever you are free - let me know! Thank you so much!


----------



## Kate86

velv3tkisses said:


> Oh wonderful! I can't wait! Whenever you are free - let me know! Thank you so much!



I’m free now if you want!


----------



## mirrorblackout

I'm wishing for a yellow mountain bike 

WISH GRANTED


----------



## -Lumi-

mirrorblackout said:


> I'm wishing for a yellow mountain bike



You can have Bams! He doesn’t use it  do you want to pick it up or would you rather I drop it off?


----------



## mirrorblackout

-Lumi- said:


> You can have Bams! He doesn’t use it  do you want to pick it up or would you rather I drop it off?


Lol tysm! I can pick it up. I've been looking for the yellow one for so long. ❤


----------



## -Lumi-

mirrorblackout said:


> Lol tysm! I can pick it up. I've been looking for the yellow one for so long. ❤



Oh goodness well I’m happy I could help! It’s nearly New Years here so if you have a fancy hat be sure to wear it!! I’ll DM the dodo code!


----------



## RoseSilverpen

Bitty_ said:


> Cafe-curtain wall!!?  please and thank you!


I can give you one of those!


----------



## Masenkochick

I wish for a white espresso maker


----------



## magicalgrrrlz

I wish for a deer scare


----------



## meo

Masenkochick said:


> I wish for a white espresso maker


I'll order you one.  Gimme 15 minutes and I'll send a pm to arrange drop off! <3

	Post automatically merged: Jan 5, 2021



magicalgrrrlz said:


> I wish for a deer scare


I have one crafted for you, just send me a pm when it's ok to come drop off! <3


----------



## Airysuit

I wish for 8 New Year pointy hats, in green purple pink and red, 2 of each color


----------



## Pendragon1980

I wish for the green alien antenna from the fireworks season. I think I sold mine accidentally.


----------



## srixel_

i wish for mush lamp diy (along with some skinny mushrooms)


----------



## Roxxy

Pendragon1980 said:


> I wish for the green alien antenna from the fireworks season. I think I sold mine accidentally.


Hi do you mean just the green bulb bopper? Can give u one of those


----------



## Pendragon1980

Thank you so much do you want anything in return?


----------



## Roxxy

Pendragon1980 said:


> Thank you so much do you want anything in return?


No of course not  can u send a dodo pls?


----------



## Pendragon1980

Absolutely, let me boot up my switch I shut it down for lunch


----------



## Pond511

I wish to catalog a full set of family bear (baby, papa and mama) and also anything related to café theme such as a coffee maker, cream and sugar, coffee cup, 

very much appreciated.


----------



## magicalgrrrlz

Pond511 said:


> I wish to catalog a full set of family bear (baby, papa and mama) and also anything related to café theme such as a coffee maker, cream and sugar, coffee cup,
> 
> very much appreciated.


I have a papa mama and baby panda and one regular papa bear if that's ok but I have a bunch of cafe stuff
Edit: I have the regular baby bear


----------



## Pond511

magicalgrrrlz said:


> I have a papa mama and baby panda and one regular papa bear if that's ok but I have a bunch of cafe stuff
> Edit: I have the regular baby bear


That's very nice, when would you have time for me to travel.


----------



## magicalgrrrlz

Pond511 said:


> That's very nice, when would you have time for me to travel.


You can come by now I'm gonna be online almost all day!


----------



## Masenkochick

Pond511 said:


> I wish to catalog a full set of family bear (baby, papa and mama) and also anything related to café theme such as a coffee maker, cream and sugar, coffee cup,
> 
> very much appreciated.


I have the following for you to catalogue:

coffee cups- white and green, white, yellow, pink
Espresso maker- blue, red, silver, white
Mug- white, pink, green
Cream and sugar- white

let me know if you still need any


----------



## Pond511

magicalgrrrlz said:


> You can come by now I'm gonna be online almost all day!


Okay I'm coming soon

	Post automatically merged: Jan 6, 2021



Masenkochick said:


> I have the following for you to catalogue:
> 
> coffee cups- white and green, white, yellow, pink
> Espresso maker- blue, red, silver, white
> Mug- white, pink, green
> Cream and sugar- white
> 
> let me know if you still need any


Thank you so much


----------



## naviwing

I wish for... an icy dress! Even if it's just to catalog it, I'm having a hard time finding it!

Wish granted by @Firesquids ! Thank you!


----------



## Firesquids

naviwing said:


> I wish for... an icy dress! Even if it's just to catalog it, I'm having a hard time finding it!


I can let you catalog it


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Cherry blossom petals/items! I can pay with bells if needed. I am available right now


----------



## USN Peter

SpaceTokki77 said:


> Cherry blossom petals/items! I can pay with bells if needed. I am available right now


I found 18 petals in my storage, Would you like to have it? (Free of course)


----------



## SpaceTokki77

USN Peter said:


> I found 18 petals in my storage, Would you like to have it? (Free of course)


Hi! so sorry, i ended up purchasing about 100 of them on nookazo. I appreciate your kindness though!


----------



## naviwing

I wish for... the bamboo/plum/pine/tiger screen variations! I have a dragon one that I can trade. I'd also love to catalog if that's possible!

Wish granted by @mermaidshelf ! Thank you!


----------



## Kitty735

I wish for the Hedge and cutting board diy...will trade with other DIYs or bells!


----------



## mermaidshelf

naviwing said:


> I wish for... the bamboo/plum/pine/tiger screen variations! I have a dragon one that I can trade. I'd also love to catalog if that's possible!


You can catalog mine (I have all the variants you listed).


----------



## naviwing

mermaidshelf said:


> You can catalog mine (I have all the variants you listed).



Oh, thank you! I'd love to catalog some time!


----------



## mermaidshelf

I wish to catalog the red traditional flower shoes 

Wish granted by meo ☺


----------



## meo

Does anyone have the LCD TV (20 in.) in pink I could catalog? :3 Granted


----------



## mermaidshelf

meo said:


> Does anyone have the LCD TV (20 in.) in pink I could catalog? :3


I do! Sending you a PM


----------



## meo

mermaidshelf said:


> I wish to catalog the red traditional flower shoes


I have them, you can catalog.  I'll send a pm.

edit: haha just saw your response, that works lol ty!!


----------



## SpaceTokki77

I wish for people to enter my giveaway here!


----------



## ChocoPie22

I wish for people to go to my shop


----------



## Rairu

ChocoPie22 said:


> I wish for people to go to my shop



I'd like to go to your shop!


----------



## ChocoPie22

Rairu said:


> I'd like to go to your shop!


In my signature or click on shop in the original message!!


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay

I wish to catalog the yellow cute items!

Wish granted! Thank you @ChocoPie22


----------



## ChocoPie22

JessieOfSeacowBay said:


> I wish to catalog the yellow cute items!


I just have to tt a little bit but I can get you those!


----------



## Cirice

I wish to catalog the black shiny bow platform shoes


----------



## ChocoPie22

JessieOfSeacowBay said:


> I wish to catalog the yellow cute items!
> 
> Wish granted! Thank you @ChocoPie22


I sent you a pm!


----------



## MartyFromCherryfall

I wish for a cherry-blossom bonsai so I can build the bonsai table.  I didn't own the game until after Spring had passed!


----------



## meo

If anyone has white cosmos seeds in their store today, I wish I could stop by to buy some packs? :3 Was able to get them from Leif.


----------



## JJB

meo said:


> If anyone has white cosmos seeds in their store today, I wish I could stop by to buy some packs? :3


I’m not sure if I have the seeds, but I have plenty of white cosmos if you want full grown flowers.


----------



## Roxxy

MartyFromCherryfall said:


> I wish for a cherry-blossom bonsai so I can build the bonsai table.  I didn't own the game until after Spring had passed!


Hi, can make you a cherry blossom bonsai if you still need


----------



## MartyFromCherryfall

That would be so generous thanks!!! I know they're a seasonal thing that's way out of season so the ingredients can't be easy to come by!


----------



## Roxxy

MartyFromCherryfall said:


> That would be so generous thanks!!! I know they're a seasonal thing that's way out of season so the ingredients can't be easy to come by!


No problem, if you are online now i could drop off otherwise tomorrow?


----------



## MartyFromCherryfall

I'll send you a dodo  

	Post automatically merged: Feb 13, 2021

My wish was fulfilled, thanks Roxx!


----------



## Bekaa

Orange wood lantern ! 
received! Thank you, PatootSack!


----------



## PatootSack

This thread is so wholesome  I wish for a white fireplace & mustard long chenille cardigan so I can fully recreate my living room in my house
WISH GRANTED FOR FIRST TWO THANKS TO BEKAA

(diy for wooden bookshelf would also be v appreciated)


----------



## Bekaa

I’ve got a white fireplace for you! PM me and I’ll deliver!


----------



## PatootSack

Bekaa said:


> Orange wood lantern !


Is this the orange wood paper lantern? I can order one for you!


----------



## Bekaa

PatootSack said:


> Is this the orange wood paper lantern? I can order one for you!


Yes, please!


----------



## Bekaa

thank you to #JessieOfSeacowBay
Can anybody bring me some white mums!


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay

I have some! How many would you like?

	Post automatically merged: Mar 14, 2021



Bekaa said:


> Can anybody bring me some white mums!


----------



## Bekaa

JessieOfSeacowBay said:


> I have some! How many would you like?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 14, 2021


Four would be great! I’ll send you a dodo shortly. Thank you very much!

	Post automatically merged: Mar 14, 2021



Bekaa said:


> Four would be great! I’ll send you a dodo shortly. Thank you very much!


Do you need anything? I’ve got a lot of materials and could do a few nook mile tickets, too


----------



## angelcat621

Bekaa said:


> Can anybody bring me some white mums!



I have a couple extra if you still need any.


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay

Bekaa said:


> Four would be great! I’ll send you a dodo shortly. Thank you very much!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 14, 2021
> 
> 
> Do you need anything? I’ve got a lot of materials and could do a few nook mile tickets, too



Nope, I've got all I need


----------



## Bekaa

angelcat621 said:


> I have a couple extra if you still need any.


Thank you, but I’m good!


----------



## PatootSack

I very much wish for acoustic guitar, kettle bathtub, and beekeeper hive diys


----------



## tigris713

Hiya! I wish for a blue phone box, I have a red one if anyone wants to trade.


----------



## Rubbaducke20

Does anyone have an extra cinnamonroll table and 4 Stools?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 2, 2021



PatootSack said:


> I very much wish for acoustic guitar, kettle bathtub, and beekeeper hive diys


I can craft the items for you if you need. I dont have the extra diy at the moment


----------



## Bluelady

Rubbaducke20 said:


> Does anyone have an extra cinnamonroll table and 4 Stools?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 2, 2021
> 
> 
> I can craft the items for you if you need. I dont have the extra diy at the moment


Hi again. I can order them for you. Just give a few minutes to order them, TT, and etc.


----------



## Rubbaducke20

Bluelady said:


> Hi again. I can order them for you. Just give a few minutes to order them, TT, and etc.


Awesome thanks!!


----------



## Bluelady

Rubbaducke20 said:


> Awesome thanks!!


No problem! Ok, I'm done so I'll PM the dodo code.


----------



## S.J.

Cirice said:


> I wish to catalog the black shiny bow platform shoes



Do you still need the shoes? I have some I can give you.


----------



## Bluelady

tigris713 said:


> Hiya! I wish for a blue phone box, I have a red one if anyone wants to trade.


Hi. Do you still need a blue phone box? I can order one for you. I'm from CA as well and will have the day off tomorrow.


----------



## Cirice

No1MableFan! said:


> Do you still need the shoes? I have some I can give you.


So nice of you thank you! But my online subscription is over.


----------



## tigris713

Bluelady said:


> Hi. Do you still need a blue phone box? I can order one for you. I'm from CA as well and will have the day off tomorrow.



Sweet! Yeah that would be great! Would you like anything in return?


----------



## Bluelady

tigris713 said:


> Sweet! Yeah that would be great! Would you like anything in return?


Nah, I'm fine. Thanks though!


----------



## Discount.tinkerbell

I wish to check out some shops in the fall and spring seasons


----------



## mayor_christin

I wish to catalogue all the geisha wigs and sombreros!


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay

mayor_christin said:


> I wish to catalogue all the geisha wigs and sombreros!



If no one else replies with everything you want, I can let you catalog my purple geisha wig. I don't have a sombrero, unfortunately, because I always ignore Gulliver.


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay

I wish for a white or beige fireplace and a green raincoat!

Wish granted!


----------



## mayor_christin

JessieOfSeacowBay said:


> I wish for a white or beige fireplace and a green raincoat!


Thank you for the offer to catalogue the purple geisha wig! I can get you the fireplaces and raincoat


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay

mayor_christin said:


> Thank you for the offer to catalogue the purple geisha wig! I can get you the fireplaces and raincoat



Awesome, are you available now?


----------



## mayor_christin

JessieOfSeacowBay said:


> Awesome, are you available now?


I am! Want to PM me a dodo?


----------



## Firesquids

I wish someone would sell me their squid egg collectable!
(I know it's a long shot but I have to try lol)


----------



## Firesquids

mayor_christin said:


> I wish to catalogue all the geisha wigs and sombreros!


Hey there, I can let you catalog all 8 sombreros and all 7 geisha wigs, just pm me when you're available


----------



## pinkyland

hi, i wish to have a brake tapper , and would like to learn to make a pink shell bed.


----------



## KitaWarheit

I love this~

I wish for a cafe curtain wall ;o; it looks so pretty~

	Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2021



pinkyland said:


> hi, i wish to have a brake tapper , and would like to learn to make a pink shell bed.


I can get you a brake tapper ^^


----------



## mayor_christin

Firesquids said:


> Hey there, I can let you catalog all 8 sombreros and all 7 geisha wigs, just pm me when you're available


Wish granted - thank you @Firesquids !!


----------



## -Lumi-

I’m wishing for two pirate cannons!


----------



## KatKarma

Long shot wish - I am wishing for any fishing rod stand and a fish drying rack


----------



## JKDOS

KatKarma said:


> Long shot wish - I am wishing for any fishing rod stand and a fish drying rack



Unless someone beats me to it, I can get you those items tomorrow evening (Aug-11 CDT)


----------



## KatKarma

Oh wow, really?!  That would be amazing!  TYSVM!!!


----------



## Bekaa

Looking for brown panel, please! (Black might work, too.)


----------



## Sasey

Bekaa said:


> Looking for brown panel, please! (Black might work, too.)


How many do you need? I can order you as many as you would like.


----------



## Bekaa

Thank you! Two is perfect!


----------



## Sasey

Bekaa said:


> Thank you! Two is perfect!


Okay I ordered them for you! Will TT and then send you a dodo when they are ready. Should be about 5-10 mins.


----------



## Nooblord

I wish I had a flowerstand.


----------



## mayor_christin

Nooblord said:


> I wish I had a flowerstand.


I can make you a flower stand if you still are looking! Just send me a PM


----------



## Bekaa

I wish I had an oranges cardboard box!


----------



## Bluelady

Bekaa said:


> I wish I had an oranges cardboard box!


I can let you catalog mine, if you don't mind. Also, is your wishlist current? I can let you catalog the surfboards and sand castles as well. You may keep the Bunny Day tree and topiary.


----------



## Bekaa

Bluelady said:


> I can let you catalog mine, if you don't mind. Also, is your wishlist current? I can let you catalog the surfboards and sand castles as well. You may keep the Bunny Day tree and topiary.


Thank you! I’ll message you.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 19, 2021



Bekaa said:


> Thank you! I’ll message you.


Oh, and, yes, it’s current. Do you have a wishlist or need anything in return?


----------



## Lone.C

Wish granted by @Bekaa 
Thank you so much. 


Hi 

I have been playing ACNH for a little while now, but I’m missing oranges . Is there someone that can help me out with getting some? *crossing my fingers*


----------



## Bekaa

I can bring you some. How many?


----------



## Lone.C

Bekaa said:


> I can bring you some. How many?




If I could get a couple that would be amazing.   are you playing now?


----------



## Bekaa

Lone.C said:


> If I could get a couple that would be amazing.   are you playing now?


Can I come to you? And, yes, getting on now.


----------



## Lone.C

Bekaa said:


> Can I come to you? And, yes, getting on now.



That would be great, I'll send you a dodo code , thank you so much.


----------



## Bekaa

I wish for log stake diy or 3 log stakes!


----------



## leenaby

Bekaa said:


> I wish for log stake diy or 3 log stakes!



Hello! I have 3 log stakes if you're still interested!


----------



## Bekaa

leenaby said:


> Hello! I have 3 log stakes if you're still interested!


Thank you, but someone else donated.


----------



## Krazyone

This is such a fun thing that you started. I would love to be involved. I am watching thread now maybe I can make a wish come true as well awwww. My wish would be for a Rocket so I can finally make my Robot lol.                                                                                                       My Wish was granted. Thank you so much @mayor_christin.


----------



## mayor_christin

Krazyone said:


> This is such a fun thing that you started. I would love to be involved. I am watching thread now maybe I can make a wish come true as well awwww. My wish would be for a Rocket so I can finally make my Robot lol.


I can get you a rocket tomorrow if you’re still looking


----------



## Keela

My wish would be to get the complete set of the mush DIY 

I am new so have started to decorate my island, and would love an area with this Theme!


----------



## MKInfinite

My wish is to get a couple of peaches, it's the only fruit I'm missing after I restarted again

*Wish granted!
Thanks a lot Firesquids!*


----------



## Firesquids

MKInfinite said:


> My wish is to get a couple of peaches, it's the only fruit I'm missing after I restarted again


I can help you out! I'll send you a pm shortly


----------



## MKInfinite

Firesquids said:


> I can help you out! I'll send you a pm shortly



Thank you!


----------



## jadetine

Does anyone have the astrological set I can catalog? I don't need to keep it; I just want to have it in my catalog so I can use it for decorating using Harv's island.

I am particularly interested in the taurus bathtub, cancer table, capricorn ornament, pisces lamp, and aquarius urn. Thanks!


----------



## mayor_christin

jadetine said:


> Does anyone have the astrological set I can catalog? I don't need to keep it; I just want to have it in my catalog so I can use it for decorating using Harv's island.
> 
> I am particularly interested in the taurus bathtub, cancer table, capricorn ornament, pisces lamp, and aquarius urn. Thanks!



If you want to send me a dodo I can pop over with my zodiac items for you to catalogue!


----------



## Krazyone

mayor_christin said:


> I can get you a rocket tomorrow if you’re still looking


Omgosh just seen ur message sorry so late. I  still in need of one for sure.


----------



## yosie1511

I wish for 3 lilies of the valley, my island only has 3 stars so I can't get them myself...

*Wish granted!
Thank you Kitty2201*


----------



## Kitty2201

yosie1511 said:


> I wish for 3 lilies of the valley, my island only has 3 stars so I can't get them myself...


I can give you 3, or more if you’d like!


----------



## witchyfish

i wish for the mush lamp diy


----------



## JulianSG16

I wish that the amiibo cards were releasing at a more reasonable rate. I don't think anyone here can grant that one, though.
Jokes aside, I wish that I had a Moai Statue.


----------



## CinnamonCrab

JulianSG16 said:


> I wish that the amiibo cards were releasing at a more reasonable rate. I don't think anyone here can grant that one, though.
> Jokes aside, I wish that I had a Moai Statue.


I can bring you one!! DM me a dodo code when you're free =^x^=

My wish is for a shell music box.


----------



## Roxxy

Got what I wanted


----------



## flabbergasted

Storage shed wish granted thank you again meo!


----------



## meo

flabbergasted said:


> Could anyone craft me a storage shed if I give the materials? Thank you!


The wooden storage shed? I can. Just send me a pm when you're available, I'm central timezone.


----------



## Bekaa

I wish for a silver double door fridge!


----------

